# TrainingwithMS's Diet/Training log 2011



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I joined the forum last month to get a bit of advice on my diet and to look into Anavar as that was suggested to me by one of the guys I train with. Having read some of the threads and taken in the advice given to most others it's not for me at the moment. I am going to focus on eating right, training well and I think the rest will follow naturally. I was going to just log my training, diet and weight myself but then nobody gets to look at things objectively. After the help I've had I think it would be much more beneficial and a better record if I keep it here.

*About me*

I'm Mark and am 30 years old from a little town in the south-west called Dorchester. I've never really been into working out at all until the last few years. I played Rugby in the Navy until I left in 2003 aged 22, from there I played some Sunday morning Football and the very odd game of Rugby after that. I pretty much stopped everything in 2005 once I quit work and started playing Poker for a living.

Fast forward to 2008 and I've just been in hospital with an episode of demyelination which in turn developed into MS the following March. At this point I'd been working out a lot and got myself down to 14 stone. I put it all back on and am currently sitting at 16 1/2 stone. I started lifting last September for the first time and with no real diet or aim. I now have a diet in place and a target with what I want to do. This will help me be accountable and hopefully give me a place to ask for advice when I hit a bump in the road.

This is going to be the start of a completely new lifestyle for me. There will be no more delivered dinners 3/4 days a week, no binge drinking 3/4 days a week and replacing chocolate with fruit apart from on cheat days. I'm going to be keeping the cars low to try and shift the fat quicker and hopefully shift this extra few stone I'm carrying around. I've no doubt this in turn will help suppress some of my MS symptoms too, the lighter I am the less work my body has to do when I am moving about.

I'm currently 5ft 9 and as of 7pm this evening I am 231lbs in my training gear. I am not entirely sure what weight I want to get myself to exactly, I'm thinking somewhere around 195lbs and just generally looking a lot better than I do now.

Ideally I would have done this when I was playing poker for a living as I made my own hours and could train as and when I pleased. I had to give it up on recommenation from the Dr when I was diagnosed. I still work from home though on a split shift rota, Sun-Mon nights Tue-Wed-Thur days 11am-7pm.

My routine is laid out below and all exercises will be a 3 sets 2x8 and 1 to exhaustion with assisted reps.

*Chest + Bi*

BB Bench Press

Incline Bench

Decline DB Press

DB Incline Flies

Sitting DB Curls/Conc Curls (alternate)

Standing BB Curls

*Legs*

10mins on bike to warm up

Lying Leg Curls

Squats

Leg Press

Sta/std Calf Raises

Leg Extensions Quad

*Shoulders + Tri*

DB Shoulder Press

Smith Machine Upright Row

Front Raises (cable using bar, helps keep form better)

One Arm Cable Lateral Raises

Tricep Press/Overhead DB Extensions (alternate)

Skullcrushers/Close Grip Bench Press (alternate)

*Back*

BB Row

Seated Cable Row

Deadlifts

Lat Pulldowns (close grip/wide grip alternate)

DB Shrugs

*Diet*

*
*

My diet will be some variation of the below, I'm a fussy eater which is kind of an oxymoron given the size of me! All shakes will be made with water and hopefully I'll be under 200lbs by the summer 

1030: Small bowl Shredded Wheat with Actimel or 2 scoops ProPeptide 1 scoop MP oats

1330: ½ Pro 50 Bar and tin Tuna or a Chicken Breast

1630: Turkey/Chicken with some salad leaves (handful nuts)

1900: Banana before workout

2000: Whey Protein 2 scoops

2030: Chicken/Steak/Fish + Sugar Snap/Broccoli/Microwave Mix Vegetables

2230: ½ Pro 50 Bar

0130: Pro Peptide Shake 2 scoops

1-2 cups of coffee black no sugar, 2-3 litres of water per day

There may also be some fruit thrown in too, either small satsumas, an apple, a small pack of pineapple from Tesco etc. There will be some days where those meals will get swapped about or times may be slightly different. On the whole I will be trying to consume a small meal every 2 1/2 - 3hours.

I will use the diary to record my training sessions, meals and maybe even moan about general day to day stuff should the mood take me. Hopefully this will give me the motivation and feeling of accountability to ensure that I can keep myself on track and be in decent shape aesthetically even if my CNS is useless


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Good luck mate. Stick to it and I'm sure you'll start to see some prgression.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Eating today:*

11am: 2 scoops CNP Propeptide 1scoop MP Oats

2pm: 200g Tesco Chicken Tikka Mini Breast Fillets, 8 Almonds, 1 Satsuma

5pm: 1 can Tuna in Spring Water, 8 Red Grapes

645pm: Banana

715pm Training

830pm PWO Shake 2 scoops Propeptides (will be getting some whey protein for after workouts)

915pm 205g Extra Lean Steak Mince 1/2 chopped onion, 1 chopped chilli, 1 clove garlic made into patties and cooked on Foreman. Plate of Bubble & Squeak

containing a couple potatoes chopped, carrots, cabbage, cauliflower and swede.

12am 2 scoops Propeptide

I am waiting for my Pro 50 bars to arrive and gave my CNP Pro XS bars to a friend of mine. I think I'm getting plenty of protein without them though so when they come I think they'll last a good while. Tomorrrow I have 500g of extra lean pork mince and will be making the meatball recipe I found on here too. I've been lazy and bought some Dolmio light sauce to which I'll add some Chilli and vegetables. I'm trying to keep the carbs lowish and if I'm not dropping weight come the end of January will look at things again.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good man for the journal mate....subscribed...

Also dont beat yourself up about using sauces because my god its dull without them ..


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Good luck mate. Stick to it and I'm sure you'll start to see some prgression.


Thanks mate I hope so


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Good man for the journal mate....subscribed...
> 
> Also dont beat yourself up about using sauces because my god its dull without them ..


I think it will help me track things and also I'm sure that you guys will spot any problems with diet/lifting quicker than myself 

Yeah the sauces do help with what can become repetitive otherwise haha


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Still think you need a better brekky TBH mate...


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Training 03/1/11*

We were off to a bad start when arriving at the gym to be told by Sean the owner he was closing at 8. A bit annoying after I had spoken to one of the trainers and been told it was closing as per normal at 9pm from Monday. We just scrapped the Bi part and decided to tack that on to Legs tomorrow.

BB Bench Press : 70kg 8 reps + 2 assisted

Beat my PB on bench tonight by a couple reps, no doubt aided by an enforced 2 week break. Next week I'll try 75k and if I get 8 on that move it to 80kg

Incline Bench : 60kg 6 reps + 2 assisted

Again beat my best by a couple reps although I was pretty dead for the assisted and couldn't move the bar off my chest for the last

Decline DB Press : 25kg 5 reps + 1 assisted

First time doing this and we had the bench a bit steep for the first set, still we know where we are now and look forward to seeing what transpires

DB Incline Flies : 20kg 6 reps + 2 assisted

All in all a decent session, I think all the videos and stuff I've been reading over xmas has helped infinitely. It was like the Twilight Zone, I was explaining how we should be doing the exercises as opposed to what was always me asking lol. I'm going to try and get some pics up of me in my current state, how apt that word is and then it will also give me an indication of what I don't want to look like again


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Still think you need a better brekky TBH mate...


I'm very sedentary throughout the day other than stretching my legs to alleviate MS related cramps I don't really move.

A bowl of Mini Shredded Wheat with the Actimel thrown over the top instead?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TrainingwithMS said:


> I'm very sedentary throughout the day other than stretching my legs to alleviate MS related cramps I don't really move.
> 
> A bowl of Mini Shredded Wheat with the Actimel thrown over the top instead?


Yeah its a start, taste good as well


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Yeah its a start, taste good as well


Not sure I'd go as far as good but it's ok, I think it's fair to say breakfast is my worst meal of the day and why wouldn't it be seeing as it's the most important.......


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Training 04/01/11*

Tonight was meant to be legs but my partner plays football on Tuesday nights so I think we're going to chop Back and Legs around and see how it goes. It was interesting to say the least and my first experience with deadlifts wasn't the best. It exacerbated my clonus quite spectacularly and I struggled with a 60kg to get my reps out, I persevered but could only do 3/4 in one hit before I was becoming unsteady. I'm going to get back to doing my core exercises every morning before work and hopefully this should help me to gain a little more stability. I'm not sure that the clonus will ever settle, only time will tell and from past experience I'm not confident. I guess this is something I will have to think about and try to work around as my core is something that I think needs a lot of work.

BB Rows : 60kg 6 reps 2 1/2 reps and 2 partials

First time I've ever done these and they're a hard exercise, I went 20/40/60 on the weights as I wasn't sure and I think this is a good base to work from. I started off ok and then as expected my stamina failed but I tried to maintain my form rather than moving around to try and pull them up.

Seated Cable Rows : 70kg 7 reps and 3 assisted

Trying to maintain the form on this too now and cut swinging to a minimum, I see so many different ways of doing this and a lot of videos I see huge upperbody movement. I'm trying to only lean forward a little as I return to the forward position and then try to pinch my shoulder blades together at the furthest point back of the motion.

Deadlifts: 60kg 3/4 reps 3x

I started with 60kg as it's apparently quite hard to pick up with a 10kg plate either side. I think I'm going to have to try and deal with the lower pick up and sacrifice some weight. The 60 doesn't feel uncomfortable but I do fatigue quickly on stood up exercises. I think it's more important that I can get through all my reps correctly first and increase my core strength before worrying about the height I pick up from. If I'm wrong any advice welcome as always 

Lat Pulldowns (WG) 60kg 6 rep 3ass

I got very tired during my max set and think I may have been slightly fatigued from the Deadlifts as I found them really hard. I again tried to limit my movement on the up/down movement of the exercise so as not to start swinging too much to pull the bar down.

We added on the Bi workout we couldn't do yesterday because of the premature closing and it was none too great. I started with 10kg DB for the sitting curls and then used 12.5 twice as I only just got 8 out with them on my 2nd set. I got 5 and 2 assisted for that. On the EZ bar curl I got 3reps on 20kg and my amrs were all but dead come this time. Thankfully that won't happen again as we'll not be getting kicked out of the gym early again now we're passed xmas!!

Seated DB Curl 12.5kg 5r +2 assisted

Standing EZ Bar Curl :20kg 4r 1 ass

A tough session and one that made me aware that I have a lot of core work to do in order to help with my other lifts moving forward. Day off tomorrow and then back to it Thursday night with Shoulders and Tri.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

keep forced reps to two movements if doing 3 or more or one movement if doing 2 or less, ie don't do forced reps on everything. don't do back after chest/bi's next week(if that was your plan). you must start lighter with deads, just take the bar off the rack or stack some 10kg plates on the floor and put the bar on it to start(if you're doing 10kg on either side). 'go light, get it right'.

your food has included more carbs than what you planned, i think what you intended to be eating was unnecessary and unrealistic. initially, you don't need to be so low on carbs, just choose the right sources in the right amounts. so get some scales and weigh out porridges/brown rice/sweet potatoe. also add some protein pre-workout. so your body has the raw materials to avoid breaking excessive amounts of muscle down whilst training.

we're down the road and were open until 9pm yest.

cheers.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

MrO2b said:


> keep forced reps to two movements if doing 3 or more or one movement if doing 2 or less, ie don't do forced reps on everything. don't do back after chest/bi's next week(if that was your plan). you must start lighter with deads, just take the bar off the rack or stack some 10kg plates on the floor and put the bar on it to start(if you're doing 10kg on either side). 'go light, get it right'.
> 
> your food has included more carbs than what you planned, i think what you intended to be eating was unnecessary and unrealistic. initially, you don't need to be so low on carbs, just choose the right sources in the right amounts. so get some scales and weigh out porridges/brown rice/sweet potatoe. also add some protein pre-workout. so your body has the raw materials to avoid breaking excessive amounts of muscle down whilst training.
> 
> ...


Ok so if we're doing 4 exercises just pick a couple to do the assisted reps on and just work to max on the others is that right?

I don't intend doing it again no, we'll be doing legs next Tuesday or if he's playing football every week I think reversing the routine will be the best way around. So Back/Shoulders+Tri/Legs/Chest+Bi and that way his Football won't intefere at all.

We're working from the floor with an O bar so yes I'll just have to create a makeshift 'step' for them from plates with 10 either side and work from there until I can maintain good form for 8 reps. It's a very strange technique and with so much to try and keep in place in the movement hard too.

I was looking online for some miniature digital scales with a little pot so I can measure my food in funnily enough. The main purpose of my diet initially is to shed the fat asap so I was keeping the carbs low, proteins high and getting my fats from meats/peanuts cooking in olive oil. I've got some Pro 50 bars now so will take 1/2 of one before training with the Banana.

I have a mini cardio gym in the house that has a rowing/cycling machine in one, I'll try some interval traning on that. I get tremors but hopefully 45secs steady 15secs flat out for 10/15 mins will get a bit of a sweat going. I know cardio is important and it's highly irritating my legs don't play ball.

It's just a little bit far to travel after work and I'm tied into a 3year membership at Shapes. I did mention it to the guys I train with and a couple in the gym tonight. I saw the pics on Facebook it looks great and about 100 times the size of Sean's.

Thanks for your advice as always and next time I'm passing through Yeovil I'll pop into the gym and say hi


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 04/01/11*

11am: Small bowl mini Shredded Wheat with Actimel poured over + 2 scoops Propeptide

2pm : 1 can of Tuna in Spring Water 1/2 Peakbody pro 50

5pm: 200g Tesco Chicken Mini Fillets + 1 Satsuma

6pm: 1 Banana before workout

8pm: 1 scoop Pro Mass with water (I thought they had a Pro Recover at the gym but it's now Pro Mass)

9pm: 200g Chicken Mini Breast Fillets 80g (drained) Sweetcorn 2 Beetroot

11pm: 1/2 Peakbody Pro 50

1am: 2 scoops Propeptide

Didn't make the Pork meatballs in tomato sauce I had planned due in part to being shattered after training. No big deal I had some more chicken instead and will make it up tomorrow. Rest day tomorrow though diet will remain the same, might take out the morning shake and just go with Shredded Wheat.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Day off today so there's no training done and I think it's a good thing too. My chest is pretty tight after the first 2 days workout and my back too. Back to it with shoulders Tomorrow and then Legs last of all. Probably a good idea as I'll probably be able to walk even less than I can anyway lol.

Had a couple disasters in the kitchen today, made some pork meatballs but obviously didn't season enough and they taste ****,. I just made do with eating the vegetables I put with the sauce and cooked up some chicken breasts to go with, No slips today from the planned eating and drinking too which is good. I'm not struggling as much as I thought I would, I think Tesco's mini breast fillets have a lot to do wit that 50g of protein and tasty too heaven!!

*Diet 05/01/11*

1030: Shredded Wheat with Actimel and glass Cranberry Juice

1330: Handful of Almonds

1430: 200g Tesco Mini Chicken Breast Fillets (PiriPiri and they're sick!) 1/2 Pro 50

1700: Tin of Tuna + 8 Almonds

2030: Meatballs with 100g Mushrooms, 1 onion, 1 Chilli and 1 Red Onion Mixed with Dolmio Lite sauce.

Only ate a few meatballs as I am the worst chef ever and seasoning was terrible.

2330: 200g Tesco Mini Chicken Breast Fillets + 1 Glass Sprite Zero + 1/2 Pro 50

0200: 2 Scoops Propeptide

Timings were out a little but I was working and forgot to eat my 1300 on time so had some nuts while I was preparing. Had one less shake too this morning though I would be ok with the one before bed today. Back to the gym tomorrow for Shoulders/Tris, I'm really looking forward to it and enjoying having some structure in everything I'm doing as opposed to the old lazy call up for dinner 0800 takeaway!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Diet looks to be improving a lot IMO mate..


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Diet looks to be improving a lot IMO mate..


Yeah following the advice and just gonna do shake before bed and 2 on training days. Think I'm getting enough protein with all the chicken/fish I'm eating and the 1 bar.

See if I've dropped anything in a couple weeks, doing 6 days on and 1 off. I did eat a bunch of trash on Sunday for my free day and guess that could kinda counteract all the 6 days good eating.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Training 06/01/11*

Tonight was Shoulder/Tris and it took a long time due to a crowded gym things went ok but I was rather fatigued by the time we did the Triceps exercises. I think next week we'll split the routine 2 Shoulder then Tris and finally the last 2 Shoulders. Might make no odds but you never know until you try. Was funny as the Clonus obviously affects my balance and I almost took a tumble maneouvring round the gym lol. Luckily I managed to steady myself or there could have been a man down. A good workout none the less and I'm feeling the familiar post workout aching a day or so after.

Shoulder Press: 20kg 8r 2 ass

Doing ok with these and my progression since I started is ok I think, Jake the guy I train with still wants to lift as heavy as possible and his form suffers. I'm slowly managing to bring him round to not focusing on lifting so heavy just because he did with our other friend who lifts bigger. I'm happy with my form though so that's the main thing, I can only try to encourage him to stop worrying about the numbers he is lifting.

Smith Machine Upright Row: 60kg 4r 2 ass

I think I may drop back down to 50 and see how that goes next week as my form was suffering as I fatigued here tonight.

Front Raises (Cable): 23kg 5r 1 ass

Again with these trying to maintain better form and not touch my thighs on the negative. Also trying to not pull much above horizontal so as to minimise the momentum used in each motion. Find it hard not to go too high on the positive so that's the main point to work on. The assisted rep is to just get it back to hold the negative for as long as possible.

1 Arm Lateral Raises (Cable): 14kg L 6r 1ass - R 5r 1 ass

Again form is the hard thing here and trying not to use the whole body on the positive when getting fatigued. Think I'm managing to hold things and hand in centre of chest seems to work for balancing. Just have to mind my clonus as with all standing exercises and that I don't start shaking from the foot tremor. Same as front raises the assisted rep is just to hold the negative as long as poss.

Tricep Press (Straight Bar) 40kg 8r

My triceps are pretty good and I can close grip bench 60kg and normal 70. We did 2 sets of this although I may try doing 3 when we split the workout up next week.

SkullCrushers (ez bar): 20kg 10reps

Think I'll try moving up to 25 next week on this or again moving it to 3 sets. I seem to do well on tricep exercises but not so much biceps.

I was pretty shaky when we finished but 5 minutes sat down waiting for Sean (gym owner) to get my Pro 50 bars settled things down and I was fine by the time I had gotten back to the car. I'm happy with how things are going at the moment both training and diet wise. I'm gonna weigh myself at fortnightly intervals to see how I'm shifting along with weight loss. Had Sweet Potato wedges tonight for the first time ever and have to say they're amazing. I don't think I'll even miss chips if I can eat those regularly, one sweet potato chopped up and baked in the oven is such a nice addition to a couple chicken breasts or anything.

*Diet 06/01/11*

11am: Small Bowl of Shredded Wheat with Actimel poured over + Cranberry Juice

1400: Can of Tuna and 1/2 Pro 50 bar

1700: 200g Mini Breast Fillets

1900: Banana

2045: 2 scoops Propeptide

2100: 8 Almonds (I had to prepare my Sweet Potato and Chicken so ate these to tide me over)

2200: 200g Mini Breast Fillets + 1 Sweet Potato made into wedges and baked with 1cal olive oil spray.

0100: 1/2 Pro 50 + handful of Peanuts

0600: 2 Scoops Propeptide

Had to help out covering 5 hours at work tonight so had a kip after my 2200 meal for an hour before going back to work. Should have had something before the shake but was pretty busy. Will make sure I've got more snacks at hand next time so I don't go 5 hours without anything.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 07/01/11*

11am: Shredded Wheat with Actimel and Cranberry Juice

1400: Can of Tuna and 1/2 Pro 50

1700: 200g Mini Breast Fillets

1900: Banana

2045: 2 Scoops Propeptides

2100: 8 Almonds

2200: 1 Sweet Potato made into Wedges and baked with 1cal Olive Oil.

200g Mini Breast Fillets + 1/2 Pro 50

0100: 1/2 Pro 50 + handful of Peanuts

0430: 2 scoops Propeptide

Was up doing some nightwork again tonight and didn't get to bed until 5 hence the late snack/meal

*Training 07/01/11*

Legs tonight and the first time I have trained them properly since I stopped playing Rugby other than some cycling on a bike at home. My Neurophysio had said these were the only parts with noticeable weakness as a result of MS and didn't I know it tonight. We used the Smith Machine to squat as I'd never done it before and I couldn't only manage a couple reps with 40kg including bar. I'm gonna stick with the bar only for a while until hopefully I can build up some more strength in spite of the MS problems. On the other exercises the weakness in my hamstrings was very clear and I think that for the upcoming period focusing on increasing my reps will hopefully move things along.

I have a lot of spasticity too which means my range of movement is restricted somewhat, it was especially noticeable when doing seated calf raises and the clonus was most visible. When pressure/weight is placed on my feet at certain angles the tremors really kick off. To me it's funny as I know it's going to happen, the lads I was training with were a bit worried though until I assured them as long as I wasn't in a whole body tremor not to worry 

Lyling Leg Curls: 10kg 6r 2 ass

I really struggled to even get 8 on the first 2 sets too, my legs fatigue very very easily due to the nerve conduction issues. Highly frustrating but it's not a great problem I just have to move slowly between exercises and sometimes take a second forthem to settle. Hopefully a few months down the line I will see some improvement, as I was told it's just a case of seeing what happens as there is no way to know.

Squats: 20kg 8r/40kg 2r 30kg 4r

Again very weak and I'll be just doing 3 sets on the bar next week, I think the problems are compounded by the fact that I have never done this exercise before (hopefully anyway  )

Seated Leg Extensions: 25kg 6r 2ass

Same as above really and frustrating as my legs used to be my strongest muscle due to lots of propping

Seated Calf Raises: 30kg 8r

These went ok and other than the Parkinsons type shakes in my legs as I came back down with each rep I felt comfortable doing these

We just did the 4 exercises as my clonus was pretty bad and legs very tired after these. Nice to finally see exactly how weak I am in the legs and something to focus on over the future. Hopefully I'll be able to bring things along and maybe even some of the symptoms will settle once they become used to being worked again.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Legs are a BITCH for most people mate, dont worry about it...


----------



## ajb316 (Jun 16, 2010)

You'll be stiff in the morning mate!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Legs are a BITCH for most people mate, dont worry about it...


Yeah I'm quite lucky that I don't worry too much and just sort of go with the flow. I'll just crack on and see how I go 



ajb316 said:


> You'll be stiff in the morning mate!


Ha yeah you're not wrong, one of my biggest symptoms is spasticity and I take 60mg of Baclofen daily to try and suppress it. Was a nice surprise this morning so wake up even stiffer than normal lol.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 08/01/11*

1330: 1 slice W/Meal Toast with Peanut Butter 2 Scoops Propeptide shake

16:30 1 Can of Tuna, 1 Satsuma and 1/2 Pro 50

1900: 8 Almonds

1930: 200g Tescos Mini Chicken Fillets, 1 Sweet Potato cut into Wedges

2045: 1/2 Pro 50

00:10 200g Tescos Mini Chicken Fillets

03:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

Was up late today due to being late up last night, still at pretty well considering I had planned to eat to plan 5 days per week and then what I like at weekends. I kinda think I would eat so much trash over the 2 days, it would negate all the effort I put in through the week. I therefore now have decided I'm going to try and stick to this 7 days a week and just have a choco binge on a Sat/Sunday night or a takeaway once a week. Tomorrow I'm having Fillet Steak for dinner, instead of having chips I will be having Sweet Potato wedges again. It will make a nice treat and I think I'll skip the takeaway for this week 

I'll also have to be up at a sensible time tomorrow, I've run out of chicken fillets so might as well head down and stock up again when I get up. I think I might treat myself to a big bar of chocolate to help me through my shift tomorrow night, then it's back in the gym Monda which can't come soon enough. I'm getting twitchy at weekends when I know everyone is out getting smashed, still I've had plenty of years doing that and this makes me feel much better than sticking a bottle of Sambuca down my throat !!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 09/01/11*

13:30 1 Slice W/Meal Toast with PB and 2 Scoops Propeptide

16:30 8 Blanched Almonds 1/2 Pro 50

17:30 Small Fillet Steak, 1 Sweet Potato in Wedges, Mushrooms (in pan) Sweetcorn. Glass of Sprite Zero

19:30 1/2 Pro 50

20:30 Handful of mixed unsalted nuts (Walnuts/Almonds/Cashews) 1/2 Pro 50

22:30 Daim Bar + Malteser Bunny

23:30 200g Mini Chicken Breast Fillets + 3 Choc Biscuits

01:45 Daim Bar

02:30 2 Scoops Propeptide

Ok I got stuck into some sweets tonight but other than that not a terrible day, I resisted the urge to go out today and watch the Football despite being under duress from several friends. That could have turned into a big drunken binge ending in a dirty indian meal, therefore I'm glad I only succumbed to a couple chocolate bars and some biscuits. I'll definitely feel better for it tomorrow when I hit the gym 

I'm actually enjoying the chicken and the lean mince burgers too. This week I'm going to try the meatball recipe with Beef instead of pork and see how that turns out. I'll also be aiming to do follow the same kind of plan this week as last and will be happy if I can keep the eating as clean as I have again. I really thought it would be harder than it has been and I find that I am coping ok munching a few nuts or a satsuma instead of the trash I am used to eating.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Well done and good luck with your goals...shippers!! 

:beer:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> Well done and good luck with your goals...shippers!!
> 
> :beer:


Cheers mate, a decent start but a long way to go and hopefully things will continue in the same vein 



craftybutcher said:


> So Marks and Spenders do a good protein then?


Straight over my head m8 sorry :confused1:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Training 10/01

Chest & Bi

Bench Press: 75kg 4r 2 ass

Incline Press: 60kg 6r 2 ass

Decline DB : 25kg 6r 2 ass

DB Flies : 20kg 6r 2 ass

Again a nightmare as every man and dog were in the gym and all trying to train Chest ffs, either beginning of Feb or March we're going to reverse the split and hopefully not have to waste time hanging around. With regards to weight I moved up 5kg on the bench and I'm not sure if it's the lack of food today or just the extra 5kg but it showed. The other exercises were the same with slight improvement on DB Incline. I think that's mainly because I was a little more comfortable in the position and hopefully will move up a weight next week. Due to time constrictions our end this time as I had to be back to start work, biceps will be tacked onto legs tomorrow and hopefully things will start to quieten down before next Monday.

Diet 10/01

12:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

16:30 1/2 Pro 50 and 1 Banana

18:15 2 Scoops Propeptide

19:00 1/2 Pro 50

20:30 200g Mini Chicken Fillets and 2 Sml Sweet Pots baked as wedges

22:30 12 Cashews 4 Almonds

23:30 200g Mini Chicken Fillets

01:00 1 Tbsp PB

02:30 2 Scoops Propeptide

****ty day eating today as I was rather busy and never had time throughout the day to sort anything. Gladly in spite of this I didn't eat badly and stuck within the types of foods I want to be eating albeit a bar/shake heavy day. Lesson learnt though and if I even have an inkling that a day could be hectic the food will get made up the night before!

Weighed myself tonight in the same clothes I had on when I took my start weight last monday and I had lost just under 4lbs. With no cardio I'm quite happy with that and will be interested to see how the next month or so goes on the same diet.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Training 11/01/11*

Legs and Bis tonight and another long session too, we had to swap a few things about so as to not be waiting around for an age. The bis that we had to skip last night were done tonight too so we're caught up ready for Shoulders on Thursday now. Legs went a bit better tonight and I was a little more comfortable on the exercises I'd never done.

*Legs*

Lying Leg Curls: 10kg 7r + 2ass

Squats (S/M) : 30kg 13r

Stiff Leg (D/L) : 40kg 8r

Leg Extensions: 25kg 10r 2ass

Std Calf Raises: 30kg 10r

*Bi's*

EZ Bar P/Curls: 25kg 4r 1 ass

Conc Curls: 12.5kg (L) 9r 1 ass ® 12r 1ass

Getting a feel for the exercises more and hopefully over the coming weeks I will be able to improve things. Improved from last week on most exercises so hopefully a sign of things to come.

*Diet 11/01/11*

11:00 Shredded Wheat with Actimel + 2 Scoops Propeptide

14:00 1 Can of Tuna + 1/2 Pro 50

17:00 1/2 Pro 50 + 1 Satsuma

19:00 1/2 Pro 50 as I had no Bananas

20:45 1 Scoop ProMass

22:30 Fillet Steak + 1 Sweet Potato Glass of Sprite Zero

1am 1 Dessert Spoon of PB

2am 2 Scoops Propeptide

Eating was a bit rushed today, work was manic and I didn't have time to eat as much as I would have liked. (Well as much good food anyway) Still managing to eat within plan though so that's a bons and the legs workout was good too. I'm preparing for some pain tomorrow, feeling tired tonight too so might even throw the PB down with my shake and hit the sack early.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 12/01/11*

Rest day today (thank god) my legs are even stiffer than normal which is just ridiculous. Eating has been fine and I'm now pretty set in the routine which is good. Felt a couple pangs for some treats today, managed to suppress them and not stray from the plan though.

11:30 Shredded Wheat, Actimel and 2 Scoops Propeptide

14:30 Can of Tuna, a Satsuma

17:30 1/2 Pro 50 and 8 Almonds

20:30 1 1/2 Chicken Breasts in a casserole with Onions, Mushroom and Carrots

23:30 1 Dessert Spoon Peanut Butter and 1/2 Pro 50

02:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

Couple guys have recommended the myprotein's own whey so I think I'll try a couple 1kg bags of a few flavours and see what they're like. I'm gonna switch to the Chocolate Propeptides when my current Strawberry runs out. I like it but I tried the Chocolate yesterday and it's really good.

I've notice I feel a little bloated occasionally after the Propeptides, only for a short period but I guess that's gonna happen with whatever one you drink. I don't hang about and normally gulp it down really quickly and it's only twice a day anyway so no biggy.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You will also note that you fart quite a lot mate !!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> You will also note that you fart quite a lot mate !!


Ha I've actually been quite lucky in that respect and not noticed any wind problems thus far


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Training 13/01/11*

Well we made it to almost the end of week 2 before the lad I normally train with let me down. He didn't even ring/txt to tell me and once I found out why I see why. His younger brother has just started coming since the week before xmas and he rang me to check I was training. Turns out my partner was cooking dinner for his girlfriend, not sure how whacking up a stir fry or something means he couldn't bash an hour out at the gym.

Meh whatever his brother and I went up anyway and another lad jumped in with us too. It was less quiet tonight and consequently we moved through the routine quicker and I had terrible clonus after the 2nd exercise. Sitting down between exercises helped a little although it must be comical watching me stumble around the gym to anyone watching.

*Shoulders *

DB Shoulder Press: 22.5kg 4r + 2ass

Moved up 2.5kg and fatigued after 4 decent reps, think I'll persevere though and hopefully be getting 8 out shortly.

S/M Upright Row: 40kg 4r + 2ass

I made an error last week when putting this here and I wasn't doing 60 but 40. Same as last week and this is one of my weaker exercises as it pressures my legs which sets off clonus. Again I'll persevere with this weight but maybe go 20/30/40 instead of 30/35/40.

Front Raises (Cable): 23kg 8r + 2ass

Few more reps than last week and my form was good so happy here and will try 27kg next week.

1 Arm Lateral Raises (Cable): 14kg (L) 6r + 3ass ® 8r + 2ass

Not 100% on my form for this one and feel I might be coming across my body at the wrong angle. Will get Sean to take a look next week and make sure I'm right.

*Tris*

Tricep Press: 40kg 4r 2 ass

Weaker than last week but was suffering from clonus heavily and possibly not focused on what I was doing totally.

Skullcrushers: 30kg 10r + 1ass

Last exercise and did really well, don't think it's coincidence that it's an exercise where I have no pressure on my legs I think. Might try to incorporate more exercises that don't involve me standing and just keep those for the ones that need to be this way.

*Diet 13/01/11*

11:00 Shredded Wheat and Actimel

11:30 2 Scoops Propeptide

14:30 1 Can of Tuna, 1 Satsuma and 1/2 Pro 50

17:30 200g Mini Chicken Fillets

18:30 1/2 Pro 50 (Bananas in the house same colour as Shrek)

20:30 1 Scoop Promass

21:30 200g Mini Chicken Fillets and 1 Sweet Potato

00:30 1 Dessert Spoon P/B and 1/2 Pro 50

03:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

Another exciting day at the office, I would be trying those meatballs or making the burgers again ideally. I'm a bit manic at work though, by the time I finish, go train and get home I just can't be ****d. Easier to go with old faithful the Tesco mini fillets, I'm gonna buy a bunch of Broccoli for next week to add to the chicken/sweet pot. I hate the stuff but it's good for me and won't do any harm. Will prob just chuck some gravy over it and that should sort it.

Think this is the longest I've been without a takeaway since I can remember, if I can keep dropping a few lbs every week though it'll remind me why I'm not scoffing them!! I've not had a drink for a month either which must be closing in on a record. Going to Cork next weekend though for a couple days and I'm going to be drinking then. Will endeavour to stick to Vodka + Diet Coke through the night. Going to eat at a place called 'Soho' which you cook your own food at the table, I can probably make sure I eat pretty decent there so shouldn't be too much off the menu from normally. It's avoiding the takeaway on the way home that is the problem:tongue:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Training 14/01/11*

Gym packed again and I'm looking forward to it going back to the December levels of custom so we can train a lot more easily. No chance of deadlifting tonight with the numbers in the gym so we did T-Bar rows instead and think that going as late as poss is gonna be the way ahead until the post NY rush has died down.

Lat Pulldowns: 60kg 10r 2ass

Gonna move this up to 70 next week and see how I get on. I'm going 30/40/60 as progression with each set. I always go for about 1/2 max with the first, inbetween that and max for the 2nd and then obv max last. I don't think I'd be getting many reps at any form if I went 40/50/60 so think this is the right thing for me at the moment. Anyone have any thoughts on this?

BB Row: 70gg 6r 2 partial

The bar we use weighs 10kg, I tried 80kg but struggled with form so dropped it back after 2 reps and will stay there until my form isn't suffering at all during the exercise. A little tremor each time but not much to be done about that.

Seated Cable Row: 70kg 10r 2ass

Improvement here no dobut because I'm sitting, will try 80 next week and see how I can get on there.

DB Shrugs: 35kg x8

3 sets of these 8 a time 25/30 and finally 35, the DB are pretty rough on the hands and peeled some skin off. Will try them on the bar next week and maybe use some gloves too.

T-Bar Row: 40kg 4r 2 ass

Did this in replacement of deadlifts, hopefully won't have the same problem again and can get back to them. Mostly because due to my balance I'm **** poor and want to improve. Also given they're great for general strength too it is obviously one of the most important exercises for me.

Other than the no show by my mate last night which he was consequently abused for tonight, not a bad week. I feel fine other than the standard problems I have after exercising and am looking forward to seing some changes over the coming months. I'm gonna take some photos this weekend while we're only two months in. I don't think I'll post them as there's no need to put those in the public eye. What I'll probably do is the same as 1Tonne has done in his and put some comparisons up in a few months. I should have dropped a fair bit of my extra weight and hopefully will be somewhere near looking like a human :lol:

*Diet 14/01/11*

12:30 Shredded Wheat and Actimel

13:00 3 scoops (65g) Propeptide

15:45 1 Can of Tuna and 1/2 Pro 50

17:30 Apple pre training

1930: 3 Scoops Propeptide

20:30 1 1/2 Chicken Breasts in Teriyaki marinade with Cucumber, Lettuce and Chopped Chilli.

23:30 200g Mini Chicken Fillets 1/2 Pro 50

02:30 3 Scoops Propeptide

Timings of the last shake might be slightly later if I'm up passed 3am. If that's the case I'll have a few Walnuts/Almonds inbetween last Chicken meal and shake. Weigh in Monday so hopefully I'll not do anything stupid this weekend and be back under 16stone...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm getting embarrassed now, you train more than me...


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> I'm getting embarrassed now, you train more than me...


I'm lucky in that I've got a pretty structured life and nothing much changes week to week unless I'm playing live Poker anywhere. I don't really play anymore that much so I can either sit at home and stuff my face or I can train. I spent too much of the last 5 years doing the former, so it's time for the latter before I look like Jabba


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 15/01/11*

12:00 1 Slice Wholemeal Toast with PB and Glass Cranberry Juice

15:00 200g Tesco Mini Chicken Fillets

16:00 1 Lindt Truffle

18:00 Fish n Chips and can of D/Coke

18:30 3 Lindt Truffles

21:00 1 D/Spoon PB and 1/2 Pro 50

23:45 3 Scoops Propeptide

01:30 8 Almonds

Didn't eat great today, I was doing some stuff onlineand then played a bit later on in the evening so couldn't get away from pc and just snacked at things. I'm not too worried about relaxing a bit at weekends as I'm still going steadily even at weekends. I was meant to be going out tomorrow for a few beers, I'm gonna have a roast instead and prob get stuck into a pud. I get more enjoyment out of that than a hangover anyway!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 16/01/10*

13:30 2 Slice W/Meal Toast with PB. 1 Cup Black Coffee

16:00 Roast containing both Breasts, 5 medium size r/pots, swede/carrot, broccoli, cabbage (enjoyed them eating apple pie)

18:00 8 Almonds and 1/2 Pro 50

20:30 3 Scoops Propeptide and 1 Malteser Bunny Choc

23:30 200g Mini Fillets

01:00 1/2 Pro 50

02:30 100g Popcorn 2 Brownie Slices

04:30 2 Scoops Propeptide

Not Mon-Friday eating again today but not an all eat binge so not too much of a problem. I actually prefer having a couple small treats over the weekend as opposed to an all out binge day. That just entails me murdering anything in sight and I just end up feeling like **** lol. Negated on the takeaway again this week, had a roast which was on the whole just chicken, veg and a couple roast potatoes (I even gave the skin to the dog) Not sure what I'm gonna have later, I think my 1130 meal will prob be 200g chicken fillets, I've got some popcorn on standby in case I decide to finish watching Boardwalk Empire later. Gonna weigh myself tomorrow and hopefully I'll be a bit lighter than last weeks 16st 4.

Given the limitation on my cardio I'm not expecting the weight to fly off, as long as it ticks along slowly I'll be happy. Once weight stops falling off I'll examine things once again and nip a few things off here and there. I've got fitday on my desktop should I ever need to scrutinise things in more depth. I think on the whole I'm eating a decent balance of food/supps (just need to up my broccoli) and keeping the snacking to nuts not nutty.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Your clearly being realistic about things mate which is good...


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Your clearly being realistic about things mate which is good...


Yeah one thing I've become over the last couple years is a bit more realistic about life in general. I'm never gonna be someone that's gonna be able to give up all the bad stuff, all of the time. I might be able to manage most of it for most of the time though....

Hopefully I'll be able to look back in 6 months and be typing in 200lbs for my weight and the smarter eating habits will be locked into place permanently :laugh:


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Things seem to be coming along nicely for you mate. Dont quite know how i managed to miss this one. Anyhow, subbed now.

Diet looks good, goals look good and you sound like your keeping things realistic which is always good too. Only thing i noticed as i went through is are you still doing Inc/Flat and Dec bench?

If so, i'd personally and ofcourse IMO say drop one. Your still working the entire muscle on each type so doing all three will limit the energy you have for putting up the most weight. If it were me, i'd do decline first heavy and incline second. Visa versa if you want to target more of your "upper chest". Altho depending on what you believe, you might not consider this really possible.

You might just see more muscle growth from 6 heavier sets than 9 lighter ones.

Otherwise, good job bud.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Easily done mate, the journal board is very busy so mine will slip down the page pretty quick 

Yeah I weighed myself again today and I'm the same weight as last week. I'm gonna stick with it through the month and then if I'm not dropping anything chop it up a bit. My mate was trying to convince me that I might be gaining muscle, I'm pretty sure that I'm not gaining a noticeable amount in a week of training. If I'm not feeling any leaner in a few weeks then I'll cut a few calories off and see what transpires then.

I was just under the impression that incline for top of chest, decline bottom chest and bench whole chest. We were gonna do a month and then swap what we're using for each one. B/B becomes D/B. I can see where you're coming from though, you think we might be overtraining the chest with all 3 presses?

I remember Dorian Yates said in his seminar that the decline is the most under-rated chest excercise there is so I think it's best to keep that. Also going from that video I guess we'll remove the flat bench as he said that's the most dangerous one. We're doing 12 sets for chest at the moment and I've improved a little this week on last week on most of the exercises. I'm pretty barrel chested in the first place and that's the only reason my shape didn't look so terrible until recently. I'm not too worried about bulking the chest up moreso just getting stronger and lifting more, if you think that dropping the bench and persevering with the other 2 might be good I'll give it a shot.

I was gonna fill in my eating/training from today but I'll do that in the morning when I start work now. Thanks for the input and hopefully I can break 4 plates this year


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 17/01/11*

1245: Shredded Wheat and Actimel

1545: Tin of Tuna and a Banana

1800: 1 Scoop Promass and 1 Scoop Whey

2000: Beef Stew

2245: 1/2 Pro 50

2355: 8 Grapes

0100: 6 Grapes

0230: 2 Scoops Propeptide

Didn't eat enough yesterday, I was pretty busy with work after I got back from the gym. Looking at it I probably got in between 150-200g protein. Weighed myself before training yesterday and I was almost dead on the same weight as last week. Will see if I drop any between now and Monday, with a 2 day trip to Cork on Saturday it's unlikely though.

*Training 17/01/11*

Bench Press: 75kg 4r + 3 ass

An extra forced rep this week so nothing to write home about, if I'm still sticking around this come the end of month am thinking about trying dropping to 3 sets only on the first exercise and flipping them about. Try lifting heavier and see if I can coax myself passed this 75kg.

Incline Bench: 60kg 6r 2 ass

No change from last week, it's weird as the first few reps come so easy and then all of a sudden once the 5th is done it's gone and 6on is a killer.

Decline Bench (DB): 25kg 8r + 2ass

Improvement here over last week, I think more due to the fact I'm getting more accustomed to the exercise. Gonna pop it up and try27.5 for max next week and see how that goes.

DB Flies: 20kg 7r + 2ass

Slight improvement here and Jake who I train with said that my form was better this week too. I was going much deeper on the negative which is obviously the idea. Hopefully will be moving up here too by the end of month.

Sitting DB Curls: 12.5kg 8r + 1ass

Will try the 15s out next week and see how that goes

Standing BB Curls: 20kg 13r 1 ass

Used the longer thin bars as opposed to the EZ this week and found it easier to curl, will leave the EZ for sitting preacher bar curls.

I'm making slow progress picking up a rep here and there each week. I guess it's annoying moving up quickly (Obviously because I was even weaker than I am now and had absolutely no technique) and now things taking a long time to move through the weights. Jake suggested maybe trying a couple sets on each for a few weeks and lifting heavier than my PBs to try and get passed the barrier. He said he did that when he was stuck on 90kg, came in and lifted 110 for a couple reps and broke the 100 not long after. Maybe going 20/50/80 next week and seeing how that works out :confused1:

Overall things are going along ok though and I'm happy with my diet to a degree, might try and cut a few calories off If I'm still not dropping in a couple weeks. I know that lifting is going to increase muscle mass but surely it's not going to stop me dropping weight week to week is it?


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Off to a cracking start this year with the 2 lads I'm training with, the main lad's younger brother started coming just before xmas and has already missed one session the 2nd week because he was off with his mates somewhere and forgot the time.

The main guy I've been training with since last year, has now missed his 2nd session in as many weeks with a **** poor excuse. I always know it's coming too because my 7pm from yours text doesn't get replied to for about 4 hours and then around 5pm I'll get a 'I've got to go now, something has come up'.

I ask why, his new gf is going out and he's staying at hers so has to be there before she goes out or he has nowhere to sleep. Obv bull**** so I ask if he's ever heard of those things called keys that are good at opening doors when other people aren't there and if he asks nicely she'll probably give him one. He responds that she won't so I said ok gl, might see you Thursday as long as you training is convenient to her schedule.....

Might just try to find a new partner as I always go at his convenience Mon/Fri when I'm not working and then anytime he wants after I finish work Tue/Thur. It wouldn't annoy me as much if it wasn't such bull**** excuses all the time, or ignoring his phone until it's time to send the fob off!

Rant over!!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 18/01/11*

10:30 Shredded Wheat + Actimel. 1 Cup Black Coffee no Sugar

14:00 1 Tin of Tuna 2 tsp Seafood Sauce and 1/2 Pro 50

17:00 200g Mini Chicken Fillets

19:00 Banana

20:30 1 Scoop Pro Mass + 1 Scoop Whey

21:15 200g Mini Chicken Fillets

00:30 2 Scoops Propeptide

Went to bed early last night as I was feeling totally ****ed after doing Legs on my own. Will be pulling a double shift tonight so working from 11am-3am and the extra couple hours will be helpful come about midnight I think. Not too worried about the missing meal as I didn't drop any weight last week so a few less cals will prob not do any harm.

*Training 18/01/11*

Lying down Leg Curls: Left Leg 4r 5kg x3

Ok I decided to test each leg tonight and find out which was weaker, my left is considerably weak to the point I can barely curl the machine with no weight. In part I guess this is down to what my physio calls 'tone' in the muscles and MS related weakness. I'm going to get an appt and find out if there's anything I can do other than just keep trying to do a few reps each week. It might turn out that there isn't a lot to be done and I just have to live with it. Hopefully not and there is a means to recover some of the lost strength.

Squats S/M: 30kg 13r

Feeling more comfortable doing this although the clonus does exacerbate pretty heavily after the first set. I think when training on my own I'll have to take a longer recovery time than I did last night to minimise this.

Stiff Leg Deadlifts S/M: 40kg 8r

Find these ok as I'm not moving my legs therefore not suffering from the clonus.

Leg Extensions 25kg 5r 4 partial

Less than last week but I think that's due to moving through exercises much quicker

Seated Calf Raises 30kg 8r

By now I was like a drunk walking round the gym which probably looked pretty funny, I sat in the foyer and got a shake to let my legs settle down.

Not ideal training legs alone as I got myself into a bit of a state by the time I was done lol, still if the excuses continue I think I'll just train at my convenience rather than listening to the bull****. There is normally someone there to get a spot from and I might even find someone else to train with if it comes to that. I'm suffering today and my legs are frazzled, they're normally stiff anyway but today it's almost like I'm in a relapse. Not to worry a rest day today and Back isn't until Friday so hopefully they'll settle by then.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 19/01/11*

11:00 Shredded Wheat and Actimel

13:30 1 Scoop BBWH Whey

14:00 1 Tin of Tuna + 2 Tsp Seafood Sauce and 1/2 Pro 50

17:00 1 Scoop BBWH Whey, 1/2 Pro 50 and 8 Almonds

20:00 200g Mini Chicken Fillets

23:00 1 Des Spoon PB + 1/2 Pro 50

02:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

Not a great day today either, I did end up working a 16 hour day and to round the day off my mum was taken into hospital with an as yet unknown illness. I prob got enough protein in but as you can see over half of it was from my BBWH sample packs and Pro 50s. Will aim to make today a return to consuming proper protein at every meal, thinking about splitting the Chicken packs into half so I am getting 100g per meal. That would give me 20-25g of protein per serving and also cut my calories by 250-300 per day.

Still aching terribly from the leg session Tuesday, to say my hamstrings are a bit tender would be like saying Hitler was a bit of a naughty fella. Still back to it and shoulders/tris tonight, hopefully my partner is allowed to train tonight and I won't have to go through the last minute 'I can't make it' routine.....


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

I'll be following your log with interest mate.

I work for the Multiple Sclerosis Society :thumbup1:

Did a fundraiser at my debut powerlifting event last October.






Good luck with your goals mate!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

littlesimon said:


> I'll be following your log with interest mate.
> 
> I work for the Multiple Sclerosis Society :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


Hey Simon some lifting there mate well done and big props for raising money :thumb:

I'm a member of the local society an occasionally browse the forums to see what's going on. I've not had much direct involvement myself. I'm not really up to speed with everything that goes on with them, I get all the magazines so I can keep an eye out for any new treatments I can harass my neuro for 

My legs don't work too well unfortunately so I struggle with the lifting stuff. I am persevering to see if I can improve the strength in my legs or if it's just damage done. I'd be happy if I ever managed to do 60kg properly :laugh:

As long as I can ditch the weight I'm happy enough though, I've subbed to your journal too so will follow you as well good luck mate and thanks again


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 20/01/11*

11:30 Shredded Wheat and Actimel

14:30 Tin of Tuna and 2 tsp Seafood Sauce and 1/2 Pro 50

17:15 200g Mini Chicken Fillets

19:15 Banana pre training

21:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

21:30 200g Mini Chicken Fillets

23:45 Small Handful Natural Roasted Peanuts

00:15 1/2 Pro 50

01:15 1 Sachet (30g) BBW C/Cookie Whey

04:00 2 Scoops Propeptide (If I'm up that late)

Eating not wonderful again today, I was working until I went training and then had to cover a couple hours for my dad after so he could go visit my mum in the hospital. Still managed to get most meals in and prob not far off on targets. Veg needed and I might just blend up some veg each morning and drink them as I really don't like them lol.

My trip to Cork this weekend is cancelled due to everything going on with Mum. This means I'll be continuing my abstinence from alcohol until a friends birthday party in Manchester in a months time. That will make it 2 months since I had a drink and possibly the longest I've gone without drinking for as long as I can remember. Need to get mixing up my evening meals though as even I am starting to get a bit bored with Chicken Fillets :lol:

*Training 20/01/11*

Shoulder Press D/B: 22.5kg 6r +2ass

I'm doing 10kg 8r, 15kg 8r and then maxing on 22.5kg. Once I can do 8 of my own accord I will move to 25kg so I guess I should go 12.5/17.5/25 for my 3 sets? What does anyone reading think?

S/M Upright Row: 40kg 5r + 3ass

Gradual improvement with these which is good, really feel the burn in my shoulders and forearms by the 3rd set.

Front Raises (cable) 27kg 4r +3ass

Went 9/18/27kg this week as I managed 8 reps on the weight below last time. Not many reps but my form was good and I wasn't all over the place trying to get it up. Held it on last rep for the negative as long as possible and that really hurt!!

1 Arm Lateral Raises (cable) 14kg L 6r +2ass R 4r + 3ass

For the last set of these we tried a technique we've seen others using. We knelt on all fours and with the working arm coming under the body bring it back across with the cable in hand and try to extend the arm towards the ceiling at the end. Found this much better and strict as you have less room to move about and cheat.

Tricep Press: 30kg 8r + 1ass

Wasn't doing the exercises correctly with 40kg and we're using the flat bar instead of the A bar we had been. Find 40kg too heavy this way so dropped to 30, will try 35 this week.

Skullcrushers: 30kg

Used the hammer curl bar for these as I find the bar easier to hold and keep good form. Not sure if this is a nono or not? Didn't manage to get as many reps tonight, mainly in part due to being the only one doing Triceps as the other 2 did them with legs. Worked through 4 sets in about 5 minutes on both exercises.

Decent session and all in all took us less than an hour start to finish. With 3 of us and another lad hopping in for the first exercise I'd say that's not a bad pace. My legs are still suffering the most after Tuesday and I'm walking like John Wayne as was mentioned to me earlier


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Nice work fella!

A couple of articles on Bodybuilders with MS you might find interesting and inspirational:

http://www.getbig.com/news/2006-01/060106paul.htm

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/south116.htm

I'm interested in what works for you and what you find less taxing on your CNS. Have you ever tried lower rep training programs? 5x5 or 3x5 strength stuff? I'm wondering if you'd benefit more from a program where you don't train to failure.

Keep up the good work fella!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hows it going matey.....


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

littlesimon said:


> Nice work fella!
> 
> I'm interested in what works for you and what you find less taxing on your CNS. Have you ever tried lower rep training programs? 5x5 or 3x5 strength stuff? I'm wondering if you'd benefit more from a program where you don't train to failure.
> 
> Keep up the good work fella!


Good articles those and certainly good to show people who want to just sack everything off when things don't work properly. As with anything it's a case of adapting, I try to work out what I can do rather than worry about things I can't 

I can't run/cycle or anything like that due to the heavy spasticity in my legs. If I walk more than 100yards I get burning pains in my lower back and clonus in my legs which makes me unsteady. I've tried lots of different things for this and it's just not something that I can suppress.

I tried cross trainer and because my legs don't move freely I get caught up and fall off those lol. Cycling I struggle with because after a short time the clonus exacerbates even though my feet are planted and I'm sitting. Rowing is much the same as that, it just seems to be a lot of leg movement of any sort flares things up unfortunately. Kind of feels like having a couple bags of sand tied around my ankles when I try to do anything :cursing:

I can get away with lifting because my feet are planted at all times and I'm not moving around. The only exercises which I struggle with are Legs, it's quite funny on seated calf raises as at a point on the negative my nerves catch and legs start to shake like crazy. On the positive and at rest they're fine, it's just certain points of pressure during the motion that sets them off. It's the same with Deadlifts and S/M raises etc.

By the time we finish each workout whatever body part it's like I'm about 80yrs old hobbling back to the car, luckily I can park right outside the gym so it's no problem getting in and out. If I need to they have a sofa in the foyer that I can sit down get a shake and wait for the tremors to settle down a little.

I'm not lifting a great deal more than I was before Xmas but I'm lifting with much better form and I've only since Xmas started eating correctly and following a good diet. I might give the 3x5 stuff a go if I'm not making any gains in a couple months.

On bench I do 30x8/50x8/75k x Maxr with assisted, using the 3x5 method would you do say 5x50 5x 60 5x75 or similar?

I'm very new to all training and just sort of trying the 3sets first 2x8 and last set to failure to see what happens. Do you think that doing less reps and more weight is the best way for me to go in terms of building my strength Simon?

My biggest problem is Legs (Mainly because they don't work properly :tongue: ) I used to be really strong in my legs down to roughly 10yrs playing prop forward on and off. Now I can't even curl 5kg on my left leg lying down which is frustrating. They're just so weak and I'm not sure if it's down to the MS or not. I have an annual review with my health team next week and I think my neurologist will have the physio there so I can speak to her about it.

Thanks for the input though it's appreciated, as I said I'm a total novice in every department really lol


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Hows it going matey.....


Yeah not bad thanks, just done back and finally got the hang of deadlifts albeit at a paltry 40kg:lol:

How about yourself m8?


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 21/01/11*

16:00 Shredded Wheat and Actimel

19:00 1/2 Pro 50 and a Banana

20:30 1 Scoop Pro Mass 1 Scoop Whey

21:30 200g Mini Chicken Fillets

00:30 Tin of Tuna and 2 tsp Seafood Sauce, 1/2 Pro 50

03:30 2 Scoops Propeptide maybe Dessert Spoon PB

I was up until 5 last night in the end so slept in until gone 3 this afternoon. Still got a few meals in but not as many as I should, not sure how much that will matter as I've not been awake as long as I normally am. I'm really happy with the amount of 'cheat' things I'm having, if I can stick to only eating a couple dodgy meals a week and a bit of chocolate on a Sunday I'm more than happy with that. I feel like I'm losing a bit of weight probably due to not being bloated from eating chips/chocolate and **** most days!! I was 4lb lighter after 1 week and the same the following even though I ate pretty much the same both weeks.

*Training 21/01/11*

BB Row:70kg 7r + 2ass

Went 30/50/70 this week and felt much more comfortable and I have the form down now too. My target for this is 100kg before the end of the year, I'm not sure if that's an ambitious target or not. I'll just have to see and I can always make another if I attain it sooner.

S/Cable Row: 80kg 6r + 3ass

Went 30/50/80 not sure if I should go 40/60/80 although I wouldn't think I'll be getting many out on my max set doing them in the latter order. Thoughts?

Deadlifts : 40kg 1x6 2x5

Didn't want to increase the weight as I'm wanting to ensure that I can maintain good form throughout the lift rather than sacrificing it in order to lift 60kg. Also noticed that in the later sets my clonus started to rear it's head obviously with the exertion.

Lat Pulldowns (WG) 60kg 5r + 4ass

Went 30/50 for first 2 and could hardly move on 70kg so dropped back to 60. Also having to swing so think I will have to look at dropping it back again. Think I'll go 30/45/60 next week instead of 20/40. Again I'm just sort of guessing my own way here and don't really know what is optimal.

BB Shrugs (SM) 100kg 6r

Did these on the smiths as I skinned my hands on the DB ones last week, went for 3 sets 60/80/100. Got 8 reps out fine on the first 2 but got tired in the 3rd set and couldn't manage anymore.

I'm glad that I managed to get the deadlifts done and might even do these a couple times a week as I'm lifting so light to help my core along as it is very weak. All in all happy with how the week went and looking forward to Monday when it starts again. I'm finding the not drinking quite easy too and am now over a month with no drinking which is nice, especially no hangovers


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 22/01/11*

14:30 2 Scoops Propeptide

17:00 Tin of Tuna 2 Heaped tsp S/food Sauce and 1/2 Pro 50

20:00 Heinz Vegetable soup, Sample of BBWarehouse Banoffee (more banana to me)

8 grapes

23:00 Desert Spoon PB and 1/2 Pro 50

03:30 2 Scoops Propeptide

Woke up with a ****ty sore throat and felt a bit under the weather hence the ****ty dinner as I couldn't be ****d making myself anything. I lost track of time after 11pm as I was booking my flights to Vegas for the summer and they took the wrong amount out of my accounts. I booked through a US site in $ as it worked out about £150 cheaper, it should have done anyway if they hadn't debited the $ amount in sterlign from my account the clowns. I've got my mate in the states on the phone to them though and they're sorting it now :cursing:

Still managing to keep a rein on my destructive weekend eating and drinking habits though which is pleasing. I might have my first takeaway of the year tomorrow night if my throat is feeling a little better. I think this is the longest I've gone without real junky food for years and only months ago I was probably putting 3+ away every week.

Busy week this week with a double dose of hospital, I've got an annual review with the big dog head of neurology on Wednesday afternoon and then my monthly infusion Sunday afternoon. It's only a 30 mile drive so not too bad but it does take up half the day. I like going to my infusion on Sundays as it's much quieter, I can just sit in the corner and watch shows on my laptop which is ideal.

Hope everyone else is ticking over nicely and having a great weekend


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

just some advice buddy, the pro 50 bars use geltine as one of its protien sources, so you get 50g of protien, but not 50g your body can use up


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Malibu said:


> just some advice buddy, the pro 50 bars use geltine as one of its protien sources, so you get 50g of protien, but not 50g your body can use up


I'm pretty ignorant about stuff like that unfortunately, you got anything with similar profiles you could recommend mate?

Does it impact the amount of protein I get heavily or is it not too much to worry about eating 1 a day?

Reps for the heads up anyway


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TrainingwithMS said:


> Yeah not bad thanks, just done back and finally got the hang of deadlifts albeit at a paltry 40kg:lol:
> 
> How about yourself m8?


Trying to get over this stomach problem but back at it mate, weak as a kitten at the moment tho...


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Trying to get over this stomach problem but back at it mate, weak as a kitten at the moment tho...


I've got a sniffle and sore throat it's annoying, I've whacked some night nurse in last couple nights so hopefully it won't develop. ****ing **** being ill though isn't it :cursing:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

14:45: Shredded Wheat and Actimel

18:00 1 1/2 Chicken Breasts Panfried with Teriyaki Marinade in 1 Pitta Bread. 1/2 Pro 50

20:30 50g Sweet Popcorn

21:00 1 Tin of Tuna with 2 Tsp of Seafood Sauce, 2 Scoops Propeptide

23:00 50g Sweet Popcorn

00:10 Tbsp PB 1/2 Pro 50

01:00 100g Wholenut Chocolate

04:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

Still didn't get a takeaway but ate 1/2 bar of chocolate and 1/2 a bag of popcorn which is pretty meh. Still on the plus side there's still been no drinking yet and I didn't get £20 of chinese/indian sent round like I used to on a Sunday as well as the chocolate lol.

Tried 5 diff flavours of the BBW protein and wasn't all that sold on any really. I just need to find a fairly decent, profiled fast release protein for after training which I'll take instead of the 1 Scoop Promass and 1 Scoop Whey I'm having atm. I'll use the Propeptides for my morning/before bed shake and the normal whey for after training. Not gonna worry too much though, it's not like I'm training for a competition or anything. I'll have a look at a few through the week and then just pick one out. As long as the carbs are low I'm good to go I guess 

If I'm not showing any gains after this week on Chest then it's obviously time to mix the routine up and try to see how an alternative works. Will speak to Sean or maybe try dropping to 2sets on each exercise 70% for 10r and then Max set. I've not been training long enough to really know what I'm doing in that respect unfortunately. Ah well I guess we'll see what the week brings.....

Best of luck everyone with all your endeavours this week!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

TrainingwithMS said:


> On bench I do 30x8/50x8/75k x Maxr with assisted, using the 3x5 method would you do say 5x50 5x 60 5x75 or similar?
> 
> I'm very new to all training and just sort of trying the 3sets first 2x8 and last set to failure to see what happens. Do you think that doing less reps and more weight is the best way for me to go in terms of building my strength Simon?


Hello mate, how's it going?

I think the 50/60/75 is better.

In general 5x5 and 3x5 programmes are geared towards strength. Less reps with heavier weight without going to failure, the idea being you've left enough in the tank for your next session where the weight will be increased. (www.stronglifts.com is a good example)

What I'll advise is that whatever training day you're on, make sure you start the session with the big compound lifts first. They offer the most "bang for your buck". If you're feeling a bit fatigued it's perfectly acceptable to go in and do a few heavy sets of your main compound then call it a day.

So on your chest day, start with bench. Back day start with Deadlifts. Leg day start with Squats.

Keep up the work fella.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey Simon,

I'm not bad thanks, just picked up a bit of a throat and mild cold over the weekend. Had some Day Nurse/Strepsils so hopefully nothing will develop. Neuro review on Wednesday so could do without being ill before travelling up to Poole for that.

I'm heading up at 530 to train and will be doing Chest/Bi. I'll try the 3x5 routine for each exercise today and work each exercise in a similar fashion.

Bench: 50/60/75

Incline: 40/50/60

Decline: 22.5/25/27.5

Flies: 17.5/20/22.5

As long as I'm getting 5 out each week on all 3 then I move up by 2.5/5kg each week dependent on exercise I take it?

I think that he'll stick with his 8/6/To failure but I'll see if he wants to try this too. I've been looking back and the gains haven't been much since xmas only a rep here and there on bench so a changeup will hopefully give things a kick up the ass. I think 5 is about my limit on deadlifts anyway as my clonus causes me to be off balance even though my legs are planted.

I'm quite lucky in that although my legs become fatigued easily, the rest of my body is fine and other than my legs all my upper body isn't affected at all. Given my legs were my strongest feature throughout my life, not being able to curl 5kg on my left leg is a bit of a shock lol.

I'll prob not have time to write up tonights session until tomorrow as I start work as soon as I get home from training at 7. Thanks for the tips though much appreciated mate


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Training 24/01/11

Bench Press: 50x5 60x5 75x5

Switched over to the 3x5 that was suggested earlier tonight, had to train alone as my partner was 'stuck in traffic' not to worry got spots in the gym for the final set of this and caught the bar on the way back up straight away as I was obviously too far back. Got 4 out fine and only faltered on the last so was assisted. I think had I not messed the first rep up all would have been fine as I spent some time resetting before continuing but no way to be sure so I'll do the same next week and see what happens.

Incline Press: 40x5 50x5 60x5

Easy on this one so will try 45/55/65 next week and see how that goes

Decline DB Bench Press: 20x5 22.5x5 25x5

Form suffered on the last couple reps of this one and I was setting myself which didn't help. Think working through the sets so quickly as I was training alone also behind this.

DB Flies: 15x5 17.5x5 20x5

Again was pretty tired and form suffered a little at the end of last set

Sitting DB Curls: 10x5 12.5x5 15x3

Was pretty dead at this stage and literally had nothing left, if I had a spot here could have closed them out with a lof help lol.

Standing BB Curls: 15x5 20x5 25x5

The last 5 were a struggle but managed to push them out with a little back movement

Enjoyed the new way of training it's quicker and feels harder work lifting heavy for every set as opposed to light/medium/heavy. Going to just do Squats/Stiff Legged DL tomorrow as my legs are still feeling it from last weeks session. I trained alone then too and was suffering all week from stiff calves especially. It's hard to work out what stiffness I can attribute to training and what to MS. I guess that time will tell and I'll just have to try and gauge as best I can as we go.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 24/01/11*

13:00 Shredded Wheat and Actimel

16:00 Tin of Tuna with 2 Tsp Seafood Sauce and 1/2 Pro 50

17:00 Banana

18:30 1 Scoop Pro Mass and 1 Scoop Whey

19:45 Chicken Casserole 1 1/2 Chicken Breasts, Mushrooms, Onion, Carrots, Pepppers

23:00 200g Mini Chicken Fillets and Can of Diet Coke

02:30 2 Scoops Propeptide

Weighed in at a touch over 16st 1 tonight so another say 1.5lbs lost last week. No doubt aided by the fact I never went away for the weekend and was takeaway/booze free :laugh:


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Solid chest session mate, makes a big difference with the change of increments. Give yourself a pat on the back, you're looking at 1 rep max of around 85kg to 90kg on the bench. Keep it up!

Don't worry about being fatigued for the flies, you already did the main pressing movements so the job was done, flies are the icing on the cake.

See how you get on with the squats today, listen to your body, if your feeling too fatigued after squats it's ok to call it a day as you would've already had the "main course".

LS


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

littlesimon said:


> Solid chest session mate, makes a big difference with the change of increments. Give yourself a pat on the back, you're looking at 1 rep max of around 85kg to 90kg on the bench. Keep it up!
> 
> Don't worry about being fatigued for the flies, you already did the main pressing movements so the job was done, flies are the icing on the cake.
> 
> ...


Yeah I like the shorter sets and hopefully they'll bear some fruit. I was training alone and although I had to wait for a spot for my 3rd set it's nice and quick otherwise. I've set myself the standard target of 4 plates first off and hopefully will get there sometime this year 

It's a good tired though isn't it and you know you've worked hard when it's like that. On the bicep curls I was absolutely dead lol.

I only did the 2 exercises today, Squats and S/Leg Deadlifts both of which I did on the Smith. I'm trying to strengthen my hamstrings and the Smith allows me to give a bit more focus to those as opposed to my quads which are stronger. I was thinking about moving over to the Barbell Squats in a month or so once I'm hopefully a little stronger in my hams. Off to see my neurologist tomorrow for an annual review on my condition, it's worse than a year ago for sure but que sera


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Good luck tomorrow mate.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

littlesimon said:


> Good luck tomorrow mate.


Cheers Simon appreciate it, all routine though and not likely he's gonna tell me anything I don't know myself. I might bend his ear a little about Sativex though, I tried marijuana when I was younger and hated it. My biggest problem is spasticity though and I'd like a shot at it to see if it can help. Just have to wait and see what happens though


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Training 25/01/11*

Squats: 5x20

5x25

5x30

5x35

5x40

Found this surprisingly easier than doing 2 sets of 8 and 1 set to failure. Also going straight in on this instead of doing Curls and Extensions 3sets each. That obviously helped although the clonus/tremors were apparent as ever throughout the last few reps each of the final 3 sets.

S/Leg Deadlifts: 5x20

5x25

5x30

5x40

5x40

Finding this better too as although I get clonus, it's less pronounced having short breaks between sets of less reps and I can lift more weight. Will kick this up next week and try 50 for my max set, I didn't this time as I wanted to ensure I concentrated on form and was feeling a little tired by the end.

Left it at the 2 exercises and left, I've been advised that as long as I'm doing the bread and butter ones the strength will come. Also I have an annual review with my neurological team tomorrow and my actual neurologist will be present. Basically its' an evaluation of my condition a year down the line in comparison with last year. I'm under no illusion that it's progressed, but thankfully not too much and I'm still all there just about 

*Diet 25/01/11*

11:15 Shredded Wheat and Actimel

14:30 Tin of Tuna and 8 Grapes

17:00 6 Almonds and 1/2 Pro 50

19:00 Banana

20:30 2 Scoops Propeptide

21:30 100g Mini Chicken Fillets and 1 Sweet Potato Baked as Wedges

00:30 1 Des Spoon PB and 1/2 Pro 50

03:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

Gonna get my cook on again at some point this week to mix up my main meal of the day. Quite fancy making some burgers with the steak mince I have in the freezer I think. The mini fillet portions from Tescos are a godsend though as with all the flavours it at leasts gives some variation to flavour if not meat. The Dr weighed me tonight when I went up to the surgery and I'm 1/2 a stone lighter 3 weeks in at a flat 16 now. I should make it down to 14 stone by Vegas if I can keep it up at roughly the same rate until Summer


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Yeah that savitex is hard to get hold of. I saw a documentary on bbc3 the other day where a lady with ms managed to get some!

Hope your successful fella, any spare weed pass it on and I'll gladly dispose of it by burning it... :lol:


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

littlesimon said:


> Hope your successful fella, any spare weed pass it on and I'll gladly dispose of it by burning it... :lol:


Haha giving as always 

Good luck tomo mate and some of the info you've taken on oars is great. Bread and butter moves makes all the difference.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

littlesimon said:


> Yeah that savitex is hard to get hold of. I saw a documentary on bbc3 the other day where a lady with ms managed to get some!
> 
> Hope your successful fella, any spare weed pass it on and I'll gladly dispose of it by burning it... :lol:


Haha I don't know if it comes in that form, I thought it was just spray?

I won't be getting that anyway, there are a few other avenues he wants to explore first lol


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Haha giving as always
> 
> Good luck tomo mate and some of the info you've taken on oars is great. Bread and butter moves makes all the difference.


Yeah I prefer the 3x5 and hopefully it will give some gains. I'm gonna try 5/5 for Squats and Deadlifts as those are obviously the 2 most important exercises I think


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok so went to see my MS team for an annual appraisal, sounds like some kind of job related thing doesn't it. We'll all have a look and see how you're getting on lol. The head honcho was there and the first 5 minutes were him ranting about the fact I still have to travel 30 miles each month for my infusion. He arranged it with his equivalent at my local hospital for me to have it done there, got a letter back saying she would make it happen and to leave it with her. Fast forward 12 months and I'm still going to Poole, to say he wasn't impressed would be an understatement haha,

First off we went through my medication and how it's working, my main problem this year is the increased spasticity that's causing me immense problems with my mobility. I develop tremors and balance problems almost immediately and can only walk for a couple minutes tops before I'm shaking round like a drunk. The way they work things as they have so many patients to see is go through each and then discuss them in turn after the clinic has closed. He said they would discuss the best way to try and bring my clonus under control as my current Baclofen dose isn't doing what it should. I'll either move up to a higher dose (I'm on 60mg atm) of 80/90 which is the limit, or I'll switch medications. Sorry Si I don't think there's going to be any sativex going spare as he said that's a last resort. He did a sensory test and I've lost vibration sense in my lower legs, brisk reflexes and thankfully my dexterity is fine.

Then moved onto the Physio who recommended some core stretching exercises to try and help my core along and hip flexor on the left side. She said that discontinuing S/L Deadlifts would be a good idea in her opinion as anything that stresses my legs should be avoided. I'm not sure what I'll do about that and I'm seeing my own Neuro Physio again soon so will discuss with her. I'm of the thinking that any exercise I do stresses my legs but as long as it's not walking I'm ok. I get some tremors rest and then crack on with the next exercise/set. If I was going to avoid stressing my legs I'd sit at home eating ****ing chocolate like I have for the last year! All in all I'm happy with how the day went and if my neuro can save me a few quid in petrol too I'll be chuffed. Hopefully the medicine issues will be resolved and the new dose/treatment will help my legs be a bit less aggravated by the shortest of walks.

Diet 26/01/11

13:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

17:30 Tin of Tuna 2 Tsp Seafood Sauce and 1/2 Pro 50

20:30 100g Mini Chicken Fillets and 1/2 Sweet Pot Baked as Wedges Sprayed in 1cal

23:30 1 Dsp PB 1/2 Pro 50

02:30 2 Scoops Propeptide

Not ideal today as I was late up this morning and had to get to my appointment, still got plenty of protein again and it's not the end of the world. Back to training tomorrow and hopefully I'll get a better day of food in too!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 27/01/11*

1030: Shredded Wheat, Actimel and 1 Scoop MP True Whey Straw Delight (Not bad)

1330: Tin of Tuna with 3 Tsp Seafood Sauce and 1/2 Pro 50

17:00 6 Almonds and 1 Scoop MP True Whey Choc Mint (Like liquid Aero v nice)

19:15 1 Banana

20:30 1 Scoop Pro Mass and 1 Scoop Whey

21:30 100g Mini Chicken Fillets and 1/2 Sweet Potato Baked as Wedges (1 cal spray)

00:30 1 Dsp PB and 1 Scoop MP True Whey Toffee Fudge

03:30 2 Scoops Propeptide

Timings were a little out as I was in calls today and it was awkward to get away to get food exactly on time. 5pm meal could have been a bit more substantial but I was busy so just grabbed something convenient. I have some Chorizo here in 80g bags the profile is per 100g (Protein 25.4g, Fat 44.2g and Carb 1g) not sure if it's something I could get away with instead of PB later at night as a change a couple times a week. I would eat it in 40g (1/2 Pack) so it's like 200cals with 18g of them from fat, not sure if it's high saturdated or not so I'll leave it until I can find out of if anyone can enlighten me :confused1:

Couple days off now and will be trying to keep myself relatively in check again at the weekend. No takeaways is the intention along with no alcohol too again, I'll be chuffed to make it until the 18th sober if I'm honest. Before xmas I didn't give myself much of a shot on hitting 2011 without a night out and it's always nice to go way passed expected time 

*Training 27/01/11*

*DB Shoulder Press:* 17.5/20/22.5 - 5/5/4r 1 ass

Got the first 2 sets out ok and then managed all but the last one in set 3. Will be aiming to get this squared away next week and go for 20/22.5/25kg the week after.

*DB Lateral Raises: * 10/12.5/15 - 5/5/2r 3ass

Think 7.5/10/12.5 may have been better here as my form was suffering some in the 2nd set. I'll persevere though now and hope to crack them out soon.

*S/M Raises:* 30/35/40 - 5/5/5

Managed these ok with decent form so will move it up 5kg each set next week.

*Front Raises (Cable):* 18/23/27 - 5/5/3r 2ass

Again ok for the first 2 sets and only struggled with the final.

*Tricep Press:* 25/30/35 - 5/5/5

Used the bar that is shaped like ^ and find it a lot more disciplined than the straight bar. Comfortable on these sets so will jump it up 5kg next week and see how that goes.

*
Skullcrushers:* 25/30/35 - 5/5/3r 2ass

The other guys had done triceps with Legs on Tuesday, therefore I did these one after another at a quicker pace than normal. Was a little tired in the last rep of set 3 but managed to get it done. Felt it after the first 2 reps on the final set, struggled with 3 and then needed assistance to complete the reps.

Good workout and I'm enjoying the new training routine. Hopefully I will see some increase in strength and maybe even break my 4 plate target sometimes in 2011. Back tomorrow and looking forward to seeing if I can improve with the deadlifts!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 28/01/11*

13:40 1 Slice W/Meal Toast with PB 1 Scoop MP Truewhey Cookies 'n' Cream (Not bad)

16:45 6 Almonds, 1/2 Pro 50 and a Banana

18:30 2 Scoops Propeptide

20:15 250g Lean Steak Mince as 2 Burgers cooked on Foreman, 1 Sweet Potato as wedges

23:15 100g Mini Chicken Fillets

02:30 2 Scoops Propeptide

I've run out of Shredded Wheat so will have to go get some more of that in, alternatively might go on Shreddies instead. I'll check the profiling out though before I pick either way. I'm actually surprised at how well I've gotten on without bread, that was probably the main part of my diet previously and I would have no problem demolishing a Tiger Loaf over a day. I think I have 2 slices of Wholemeal a week now which is a pretty big turnaround lol. I've got some Chocolate Propep for when the Strawberry runs out as I fancy a change, was toying with the idea of buying some Pro Recover for post workouts, I don't think I need to complicate things anymore and will just stick with the Propep for all my shakes. I normally get a Promass/Whey mix from the gym after training and have another before bed so there's no point really thinking about it.

Going to see my godson and his parents tomorrow so will probably be a cheat meal in takeaway form of some sort. It will be my first one since starting this so I won't feel too guilty, I'm not intending to drink either and if I do it will be Zubrowka/Apple Juice or Vodka/Diet Coke. I'm gonna try and talk them round to Indian so I can order a dry meal like Tandoori King Prawn that won't be cooked in ghee which is probably like shooting up with lard. No doubt I'll be reporting back tomorrow that I had Prawn Puree starter a Chicken Dhansak and 2 Naans though :lol:

Hopefully I'll have stayed at 16 stone or dropped a lb or 2 again come Monday, given my routine though I'm not gonna hold out for miracles. I've got 20 weeks to get to my target weight before Vegas and I need to drop 28lbs. It's a shame that my legs prevent me from doing any cycling/walking/rowing to any real degree as I know that is key to shifting it faster. Still 7bs in the first 4 weeks is a start and if it takes longer I guess that's just one of those things. I know that the holiday will be good for a 1/2 stone minimum though, at least now I know it's not a big problem to shift it once I get back into a routine.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Training 28/01/11*

*Back*

*Deadlifts:* 40/45/50/55/60 - 5/5/5/5/5

Got a little fatigued towards the end and think my form was suffering in the last couple sets. Was training alone and the gym was pretty quiet so just tried to watch myself using the reflective glass from the door. Will stick with the same 5 next week *and hopefully the training partners will be there to critique.*

*
*

*
**S/Cable Rows:* 60/70/80 - 5/5/5

Last set a slight struggle and think I was using my body for momentum in the last few reps. Will try to get all 5 out clean as possible before moving up.

*BB Bent OVer Rows:* 50/60/70 - 5/5/5

Like this exercise and although a little tired in last set I still got them out. Will have a look for a few 2.5 plates next week and if none about go for 60/70/80

*Lat Pulldowns:* 40/50/60 - 5/5/5

Again starting swinging a little last set and need to try and focus on minimal upper body movement. Will be sticking with the same weights next time with this too.

(SM)BB Shrugs: 80/90 - 5/5

Was pretty wrecked by this point and had to sit for a bit between sets. Went to try 100kg for my 3rd set but was struggling before I picked up the bar and only got 1 rep out before having to lower it.

Overall a good session other than the ****ing 'I'm aching' and 'I've got a tummy ache, not sure what's wrong with me' from the 2 brothers. It makes no odds to me now, I know what I'm doing so if they come training fine and if not I'm alright on my jack. I said to Jake how this routine had been recommended as a strength builder as we've not really been making gains. He said that he'd been gaining and when I pointed out he was on the same bench as he had been on 4months ago he said ok. We got there last night for Shoulders and he told me he wanted to go back to his normal 8/6/To failure routine we had been doing.

I'm already aching from tonight and think I'm gonna be hobbling around even more noticeably than normal for the weekend lol. Hope everyone has had a good week and enjoys their weekend!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 29/01/11*

13:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

16:00 Tin of Tuna 2 Tsp S/Food Sauce and 8 Grapes

19:30 Chicken Curry (Homemade) 2 Tbsp Basmati Rice 1/2 Naan

23:00 1 Tbsp PB, 1/2 Pro 50 and 1 can Diet Coke

02:30 2 Scoops Propeptide

Went round to see my godson last night and had dinner with my friends. He cooked a curry and thankfully it wasn't terribly oily or greasy, the meat was diced chicken breast and plenty of mushrooms/peppers in there too. I limited myself on rice/naan and just ate the meat veg so it was just a normal meal really.

*Diet 30/01/11*

12:00 1 Slice Wholemeal Toast with PB and Actimel

15:15 1 Tin Tuna with 2 Tsp S/Food Sauce, Satsuma and 2 Hob Nobs

18:30 250g Lean Steak Mince made into Burgers on Foreman, 1 Sweet Potato as Wedges

baked and sprayed with 1 call O/Oil

21:30 Takeaway of some sort to be decided 

00:30 Any leftovers

03:30 2 Scoops Propeptide

I didn't have time for a proper breakfast as I had to be in the Hospital for 1pm today and got up late. Was going to get a Burger King on the way home but thought I'd just come straight home and get some Tuna instead. Unless I change my mind I'll be getting a Pizza or Chinese later on I think, alternatively I may refrain and not have a blow out. I've not had one this year yet so may try to see the month out without a takeaway. I'll amend the above if I should deviate from it 

*Amendment.......*

18:30 McDonalds Shake with the meal above

19:30 McFlurry

20:35 2 HobNobs

21:30 40g Chorizo 1/2 Pro 50

23:15 40g Chorizo and 2 Lindt Truffles

00:00 Mini Pack Maltesers

01:00 80g Chorizo and 2 Lindt Truffles

04:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

Went on a Chorizo rampage tonight, the stuff is just so addictive and luckily I've only a couple packs of it left. I might even just get rid as I can't help myself once I open them and at 400cals they're not the best thing. They are high protein and high fat with no carbs so I guess I can keep them for a treat on cheat day. I preferred the Burgers I made to McDonalds ones anyway so skipped that but I do love their shakes lol.

I've got a roast tomorrow and I'm going to limit myself at that to just a couple roast potatoes, loads of broccoli and swede/carrot. I'm not sure if that would count as a cheat meal or not, given the main content of it will be vegetables. I'm just waiting for my referral through to slimming world as well, I'm not sure that the diet I'm on will fall in line with their ideas but it might give me a bit of real life accountability to my progress. A couple guys I know who don't train have had great success going there and I got referred by my Dr anyway so I'll take a look. As my mum always told me you never know until you try.

I can chuck the 4am in now as I'm done with eating tonight, I've got a big bar of 'Milka' Chocolate in my desk drawer that's been there for months but I am not going to touch it. I think that I can still get enough protein through the day by eating 100g of chicken per meal as opposed to 200, therefore I'm going to continue splitting packs in 1/2 and eating 1 a day at 2 points. I'll wait for the weigh in tomorrow to see how much damage has been done before I look into the diet more closely


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 31/01/11*

12:30 2 Scoops Propeptide

14:15 Roast Beef, 4 Small Roast Potatoes, loads of Broccoli, Swede, Carrot

17:00 Tin of Tuna 2 Tsp S/Food Sauce and a Banana

18:30 PWO 2 Scoops Propeptide

20:30 100g Mini Chicken Fillets and 1/2 Sweet Pot sprayed with 1 cal and cut into wedges

23:30 100g Mini Chicken Fillets

02:30 2 Scoops Propeptide

Was a painful roast only having a few spuds and skipping the Yorkshire Pud lol, still needs must and all that. I'm on the last of my Strawberry Propep and have bought some Chocolate now which imo is a lot nicer actually. Got a couple sample whey packs coming today for a faster acting pwo shake. The alternative is I'll go for the ebay offer of free Pro-Recover with every Propeptide order and just use that for pwo shake.

*
*

*
Training 31-01-11*

*Chest/Bi*

*
Incline BB Bench:* 45/55/65 - 5/5/5

Did Incline first as someone was using the bench and I had to be back for work. Jacked it up 5kg a lift and all 3 sets went smoothly with no struggle. Will try 50/60/70 next week and do it as the 2nd exercise to see how it goes.

*Flat BB Bench:* 50/60/75 - 5/5/2r 2ass

Last set was a struggle here and I barely moved the bar on the last set. Will persevere and see if I can complete as first exercise next week. We had rushed through the sets on every exercise so maybe the shorter rests between sets contributed too.

*Decline DB Bench:* 22.5/25/27.5 - 5/5/2

Think I might be better sticking with the 25 until I can complete this with perfect form. Was almost dead in the last set again probably through working through quicker than normal with 1 less man.

*
Incline DB Flies:* 15/17.5/20 - 5/5/5

Thought I would stick with the same weights and try to hold my form seeing how I had performed with the last exercise. Managed to get these out with good form so will pop them up next week and see what happens.

*Sitting DB Curls:* 10/12.5/15 - 5/5/3r 2ass

First 3 were going ok and just couldn't get the 4th rep up on final set. The 5th was a real struggle but got it up to try and hold the negative. Hopefully I'll crack this over the next few weeks.

*
Standing BB Curl:* 20/25/30 - 5/5/4r 1 ass

Moved up this week and almost got the 5 out but just couldn't manage to complete the final rep. Wasn't far off though and I'll be there soon enough

Overall a hard session, we were in and out quickly with only 2 of us training. Funny incident of 2 lads arguing for a bout 10 minutes over which DB were which. If they hadn't pulled a bunch off the rack and just left them lying around them on the deck it wouldn't have been a problem

Legs tonight and I'll be just doing Squats and SLDL so as not to leave myself in a similar state to what I have the first couple weeks we did legs


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Training 01/02/11*

*Legs*

*S/M Squats:* 30/35/40/45/50 - 5/5/5/5/5

Last set was the only wobble, think once I'm up to a plate each side I will start on the BB Squats and see how those go. I was thinking maybe alternating each week between Smith/Free Bar and seeing how that goes

*S/M SLDL:* 30/35/40/45/50 - 5/5/5/5/5

Feeling better on this one too now and leaves the hamstrings feeling tight. Gonna hopefully move it up the same as normal squats and have it a plate each side for max in 2 weeks.

*Diet 01/02/11*

10:45 Shredded Wheat and Actimel

13:45 Tin of Tuna with 2 Tsp Seafood Sauce

17:00 100g Mini Chicken Fillets

19:00 30g Bulkpowders Chocolate Whey

20:30 1 Scoop Promass and 1 Scoop Whey

21:30 100g Mini Chicken Fillets, 1/2 Sweet Potato Wedges baked/sprayed in 1cal

00:00 1 Dsp PB

02:30 2 Scoops Propeptide

Bit hectic at work today so had to scratch meals together, still got decent amount of protein and inside the plan with everything. Weighed myself tonight and I stil dropped 2lbs last week with the binge Sunday so sitting at 15st 12lbs


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Mate - Just saw your journal. Really interested in subscribing as I am training with AS (Ankylosing Spondylitis) and my Father has MS - it is Multiple Sclerosis you have isnt it? In your original post you only seem to have abbreviated it just making sure? I have a journal called "Fixing Glassback" take alook.

Great workout and good diet - good work.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Hi Mate - Just saw your journal. Really interested in subscribing as I am training with AS (Ankylosing Spondylitis) and my Father has MS - it is Multiple Sclerosis you have isnt it? In your original post you only seem to have abbreviated it just making sure? I have a journal called "Fixing Glassback" take alook.
> 
> Great workout and good diet - good work.


Hey buddy, just had a look on Wiki and that sounds like a nightmare :cursing:

Yeah that's what I have, s I should have stated it in full intitially my bad, certainly makes it interesting training with a condition. I just wish I'd started doing it many years ago when I was more able as I'm enjoying it so much now.

I'll go check out your journal now before I hit the sack and sub to it too. The diet is going surprisingly well for a greedy binge eater like myself, I'm managing to control my urges and 9lbs in a month given the fact I can't run/walk/cycle is a nice start.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 02/01/11*

11:00 Shredded Wheat and Actimel

15:00 60g Bulkpowders Strawberry Whey

18:00 100g Mini Chicken Fillets 1/2 Sweet Potato

21:00 1 1/2 Chicken Breasts Casserole, Can Diet Coke

00:00 1 Dsp PB 60g Bulkpowders Choc Cookies Whey

Had a mare at work and lost track of time so was an hour late with my lunch and just made a shake with a couple samples I've got and did the same again before bed instead of Propep. The Cookies one was nicer than the Strawb although I'm not sure if I'll bother with a big order. Might just go for a bag of MP and be done with it, the Choc Mint one was nice so that'll prob be the one if I don't just stick with Propep. Shoulders tonight and hopefully an improvement on last weeks will be seen...


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Keep up the good work and healthy diet mate!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

littlesimon said:


> Keep up the good work and healthy diet mate!


Thanks Simon it's actually getting easier the longer things tick along, I'm really enjoying the 3/5x 5 routine too and hopefully will show some gains over the next few months


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 03/02/11*

10:30 Shredded Wheat and Actimel

14:00 Tin of Tuna and 2 Tsp S/Food Sauce

17:30 100g Mini Chicken Fillets

18:30 Banana

20:30 1 Scoop Promass and 1 Scoop Whey

21:45 100g Mini Chicken Fillets 1/2 Sweet Potato

00:30 Dsp PB 1/2 Pro 50

03:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

Times slightly out again today as work was manic then my lift to the gym was 30minutes later than expected. Out of Pro 50s now and the flavour I wanted wasn't available at the gym so gonna get some ordered in. Someone said earlier about it being under 50g of protein due to the ingredients, probably right but I'm not gonna worry about a few grams here and there. The profile is decent enough and I like them too :tongue:

*Training 03/02/11*

*Shoulders*

*DB Shoulder Press:* 17.5/20/22.5 - 5/5/5

Got them out this week and think I could have managed a couple more so will hop up to 25 for my max set and see how that works.

*DB Lateral Raises:* 10/12.5/15 - 5/4/1r 3 ass

Worse on this this week and struggling with form in 2nd set. I forgot my book tonight so was working from memory with the exercises. I'll drop down to 12.5 max until I can get 5 of those out clean I think.

*S/M Raises:* 30/35/40 - 5/5/5

Got these out fine so will remember my book next week and move up 5kg as I planned to this week.....

*Front Raises Cables:* 18/23/27 - 5/5/5

Got these out this week so will be interesting to see how I get on moving up to the next level as it's a 5kg Jump for the max set.

*Tricep Press:* 30/35/40 - 5/5/5

Got the 5 out on max too without assistance, looking forward to trying the 45 out next week!

*CGBP S/M:* 40/50/60 - 5/5/5

Fancied a change from Skullcrushers this week and both the bars were being used so we did this on the Smith. Will try 45/55/65 next time we do it.

Good session and was nice to get the full 5 out on a couple that I had struggled to finish last time. The lateral raises are the dodgy exercise at the moment so will work on getting those squared away nicely in the near future and hopefully getting the 15s done. Into a nice little routine now and also the eating is going better than I thought it would. If I had said to my old man at xmas that I would go without a takeaway for a month he'd have told me to fcuk right off and laughed. So to actually do it is quite a little achievement for a fat bstard like myself :lol:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 04/02/11*

14:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

16:45 100g Mini Chicken Fillets

1845: 60g Bulk Powders Whey (Choc Mint)

20:30 1 Scoop Promass + 1 Scoop Whey

21:30 100g Mini Chicken Fillets, 1 Sweet Potato cut into Wedges cooked in oven

00:30 1 Tbsp PB and 1/2 Pro 50

03:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

Lots of shakes today but I was late going out when I got up so had to jstu get a shake this morning. No Bananas so had my Bulkpowders sample pre workout, wasn't too bad although I prefer the MP Choc Mint. Got my father to get me some more Chicken and Lean Steak Mince for the weekends meals and will maybe indulge in a chinese on Sunday 

*Training 04/02/11*

*Back*

*Deadlifts:* 45/50/55/60/65 - 5/5/5/5/4

Had a little break in form during 3rd set which may have been due to shorter break between sets, 4th set was fine and I tired heavily in the 5th. Could only get 4 out and suffering from heavy clonus in the 5th set. Still going to keep the weights as it is and I'm sure I can crack it soon.

*BB Bent Over Row:* 60/70/80 - 5/5/4r 1 partial

Was a little tired during the max set and form suffered a little. Think it's right to stay here though and I'll increase in 5kg as I move up from here.

*Seated Cable Row:* 70/80/90 - 5/5/2r 2 ass

Wasn't too good on the last set but the weights only go up in 10kg increments once passed 60. Will continue with this and get there soon I hope. Might have to see if there's a possibility to use db to increase weiight by 5s.

*Lat Pulldown (WG):* 35/45/55 - 5/5/5

Dropped a little this week to try and maintain better form in the final set and did. Will try maybe 40/50/60 next week or 45/50/55

BB Shrugs (S/M) 60/80/100 - 8/8/4

Didn't manage to complete the final set as my arms were pretty dead as was my whole body by this time.

Good workout and certainly feeling it by the time I finished. Really enjoying the deadlifting even if it does exacerbate my clonus more than other exercises. As recommended by Simon getting the big exercises out of the way first hellps and means I can train with more intensity on these early sets. Looking forward to a couple days recovery and hopefully won't trash myself with any eating slipups before monday 

Hope everyone had a good week and all you lucky ones that are on the lash have fun :beer:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Im following you bro - That pro mass - isnt that massively heavy on calories? Or are you going for bulk?

Good workout mate


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Im following you bro - That pro mass - isnt that massively heavy on calories? Or are you going for bulk?
> 
> Good workout mate


It's 391 cals in a full serving (4 Scoops) I have 1 Scoop with 1 scoop whey, they do it at the gym for a quid. It's straight after training so I think the muscles suck it up anyway and it's only about 200cals total. I just sit down in the foyer while my legs settle down after training so it all works out nicely 

It's certainly gonna be feeling that way for the weekeend haha, I'm glad I don't do anything at weekends because it's battered me :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm back with you mate.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> I'm back with you mate.


Hey mate how's it going, you over that virus yet?

I got rid of mine with a few night nurse and some strepsils thankfully, now just keeping myself out of harms way before I hit Manchester in 2 weeks time for the weekend


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 05/02/11*

14:45 Shredded Wheat and Actimel

18:30 3 Duck Pancakes with Cucumber and Spring Onion.

20:00 6 Almonds and 4 Walnut Slices

21:45 100g Mini Chicken Fillets, 1/2 Sweet Potato and 1 Glass Sprite Zero

01:00 Dsp PB

04:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

*Diet 06/02/11*

13:30 2 Scoops Propeptide, 1 Slice Wholemeal Toast with Flora

17:00 1 Tin of Tuna with 3 Tsp S/Food Sauce

20:15 100g Mini Chicken Fillets, 1 Sweet Potato and 1 Glass Sprite Zero

23:00 80g Chorizo

02:00 Dsp PB

04:30 2 Scoops Propeptide

Kept to things pretty much all weekend but for my treat I ate a fair bit of chocolate on Sunday whilst watching the Superbowl and some homemade cornflake chocolate crispy things too.

4 Crispy Cakes

4 Lindt Truffles

1/2 Tub of Heroes

1 Daim Bar

Not great but I don't think indulging myself 1 day a week is going to do too much damage and if I stop losing weight then I'll look at things again. Looking forward to getting back in the gym tomorrow, weekends get a bit boring not doing anything and evenings are empty as I'm no longer going out getting smashed :laugh:

Lets hope for some PB's tomorrow night after my sugar overload today!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 07/02/11*

16:00 Shredded Wheat with Actimel and 2 Scoops Propeptide

18:45 PWO 2 Scoops Propeptide

20:00 250g Extra Lean Steak Mince made into Burgers and 1/2 Sweet Pot as Wedges

23:00 100g Mini Chicken Fillets

02:30 2 Scoops Propeptide

Not many meals today but I slept in until 3 after staying up to watch the superbowl Sunday night, won £50 on the match so it was worth it!! Not sure if the lack of food will be detrimental to things, given I slept for most of the day I guess there is a little good in there somewhere through rest.

*Training 07/02/11*

*Chest/Bis*

*BB Bench Press:* 50/60/75 - 5/5/3r 2ass

Think last week the guy spotting may have been doing so more than I thought, also focusing on getting the bar further down my chest for the exercise as I think I may have been lifting too close to the top of my chest previously. Will be looking to get this squared away before long though and onto 80.

*BB Incline Bench:* 50/60/70 - 5/5/1r 4ass

Last week got 5 out on 45/55/65 as the first exercise so moved it up this week and got the first 2 out ok. A little struggle with the 5th rep of set 2 but got it done. Final set was a real struggle and was pretty much dead from rep 3 just getting the negative in.

*Decline Bench DB Press:* 22.5/25/27.5 - 5/5/3r 1ass

Same weights as last week but got another couple reps out on final set with an assisted. Hopefully can get the 5 done unassisted this month and move up here.

*Incline DB Flies: * 17.5/20/22.5 - 5/5/4r 1ass

Moved up this week and almost got the 5 out with this weight. Was maintaining form throughout and only started to struggle in the final set which was pleasing.

*DB Sitting Curls:* 10/12.5/15 - 5/5/4r 1ass

Still can't quite crack these but a 1 rep improvement on max set this week, hopefully I can get the 5 out soon although I'm not sure how I'll fare with the 17.5s :laugh:

*Standing BB Curls:* 20/25/30 - 5/5/5

Got there this week although there wasn't much left in the tank, will see how it goes with 35s for max next week.

Overall quite pleased with how it went last night and nice to move up in a couple areas. Was an intense session with just 2 of us training and we were in and out in around 45 minutes. Sweat was pouring off and I noticed the nice ache today when I showered this morning. I only lost 1lb last week no doubt directly related to my Superbowl chocolate binge!!

*Weight 07/02/11:* 15st 11lb


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 08/02/11*

11:00 Shredded Wheat and Actimel

14:00 Tin of Tuna 3 Tsp Seafood Sauce

17:00 100g Mini Chicken Fillets

19:00 (Forgot)

20:30 1 Scoop Promass and 1 Scoop Whey

21:30 135g Lean Steak Mince as Burger grilled on G/F and 1/2 Sweet Potato

00:30 1 Dsp PB and 1/2 Pro 50

03:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

Was manic at work today as we've implemented some new structures to everything and some IT related problems are causing chaos :cursing: Still managed to eat reasonably well and am gonna try and curb my choco bingeing this weekend and hopefully drop a couple lbs this week. I'm probably going to put them back on the following weekend so here's hoping!!

*Training 08/02/11*

*Legs*

*S/M Squats:* 35/40/45/50/55 - 5/5/5/5/5

Got them all out and the only struggles were the last reps in the last couple sets. I have the bench underneath me flat and go down to sitting position trying not to sit and then back up to standing. I try to keep my feet underneath my shoulders at ten to two and not place them forward. I'm starting to gain stability in this and think I'm gonna give it a shot on the normal bar from March if I can get it done with 2 Plates next week.

*S/M SLDL:* 35/40/45/50/55 - 5/5/5/5/5

Got these out two and again the only reps I found difficult were the last couple on my final set. 2 plates on this one next week and hopefully keep gaining a little each week.

Enjoyed tonights workout, I got to the gym later than normal and it was pretty empty. I was training alone as my partner is suffering from a stomach bug, I think it's a real illness as he was complaining about it last night as we finished training. I was in and out of the gym in 30 minutes, that included time to let my legs settle and grab a shake. It's nice to be able to crack on with things and not be caught up hanging about waiting, I'm aching and think tomorrow being a rest day will come in handy.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 09/02/11*

11:00 Shredded Wheat with Actimel and 2 Scoops Propeptide

14:00 Tin of Tuna with 3 Tsp Seafood Sauce ans 1 Satsuma

17:00 6 Almonds and 1/2 Pro 50

20:00 125 Lean Steak Mince Burger on G/Foreman and 1 Sweet Potato in Wedges

23:00 1 Dsp Whole Earth PB and 1/2 Pro 50

02:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

Rest day today and I definitely needed one lol. My walking isn't good at the best of times and today I've been even more unsteady than usual. Still I'll be fine tomorrow once things settle down although I may be training alone again as my partner is ill having lost a stone this week so far. Should be a couple people in the gym I can grab for a spot anyway so no biggy.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 10/02/11*

11:00 Shredded Wheat and Actimel

13:30 Tin of Tuna with 3 Tsp Seafood Sauce and 1 Satsuma

16:30 6 Almonds and 1/2 Pro 50

19:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

20:30 2 Scoops Propeptide

21:00 1 Chicken Breast pan fried in Wagamama Teriyaki Marinade with 1 Wholemeal Pitta

00:00 1 Dsp Whole Earth and 1/2 Pro 50

03:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

Not great eating today but work was manic and I had the Citizen's advice round to help me fill in my DLA forms. It's a nightmare really and you have to spend a couple hours going through filling in every little detail otherwise it can be more hassle down the line.

They should really have different processes for things like MS imo. It's a chronic conditions and as a rule of thumb you don't get 'better' per se. The guy who helped me before didn't have much of a clue the first time I applied. He said to me 'so when do you get better?'. Poor guy felt so bad when I explained I wouldn't as they don't have cures for it, I didn't mind though and just had a chuckle about it. It's not something you're going to go out of your way to learn about really until you have any direct dealings with it and he hadn't before. :laugh:

It interrupted my eating this afternoon but I didn't do too badly all things considering. Would have preferred to get another meal in before the gym but hey ho **** happens. I got the forms done and just hope that it's resolved quite quickly and I'm not waiting around months to find out if I have gotten my current rates renewed. I'm eligible for a car now that my license has it's TT99 removed as of next month. I can see it coming back knowing my luck that they'll deny me the mobility part. On account of me being able to walk 'independently' albeit only short distances and getting ropey by the end. All done now hopefully anyway so end of rant :whistling:

*Training 10/02/11*

*Shoulders*

*DB Shoulder Press:* 20/22.5/25 - 5/5/ 1/2 a rep

I was training alone so only resting for a very short period between sets, with no help to get them up I had obviously fatigued myself by set 3. Not to worry I'll get them up there soon enough!

*DB Lateral Raises:* 7.5/10/12.5 - 5/5/1r and 2 partial

Same as first exercise working much quicker and alone. Dropped back to 12.5 max as I wasn't really getting anywhere with 15, better to get them right I think and move up once the form is decent throughout.

*S/M Raises:* 35/40/40 - 5/2r 2partial/2r 2 partial

Think blasting through on my own had wrecked me to be honest and I was pretty tired by now, so will try the same next week and slow down if alone to see the results.

*Front Raises Cables:* 23/27/32 - 5/5/1r 2 partial

Moved up here got the first 2 out ok although I struggled with rep 5 of set 2 and lost form. The last set was a real struggle, I lost form getting 1 up and only had enough to get to 45 degrees the other 2.

*Kneeling One Arm Rear Delt Cable Raise:* 9/14/18 - 5L/R/5L3R1P/5L1R2P

My right is considerably weaker than my left on this exercise so will have to work on strengthening my right up and hopefully get them on parity. Not too comfortable with this exercise as I find it hard getting back up once I'm finished and even moving around to switch arms. Any suggestions of an exercise to replace this with guys?

A quick session with me being in and out of the gym in little over 30 minutes, I was pouring in sweat and had to sit for ten minutes while my legs settled down. The only problem with training alone is getting those spotted reps out is a no go when there aren't people in the gym with you. Also you train faster with less rest which obviously has it's pros and cons. I might have my first rest week next week as I'm going away for the weekend on Friday. I may just train Mon-Thurs and have the following week off though I don't know yet. I'll decide on Monday what I'm gonna do either way.

Apologies to the very few that do read this for the long drawn out ranting today, always feels better to have a moan even if it's just on paper!! Hope everyone is having a good week :cool2:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 11/02/11*

12:30 Shredded Wheat and Actimel

13:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

15:00 Banana

16:00 1 Scoop Promass, 1 Scoop Whey

17:30 Tin of Tuna with 1 1/2 Dsp Seafood Sauce and 1/2 Pro 50

20:30 100g Mini Chicken Fillets, 1/2 Sweet Potato and 1 can Diet Coke

23:30 1 Dsp PB and 1/2 Pro 50

02:30 2 Scoops Propeptide

Most repetitive diet in the world but it seems to be working and I'm not getting depressed so no reason to change anything. Gonna have another hunt through the recipes forum next week and see if I can glean any more little treats out of it.

*Training 11/02/11*

*Back*

*Deadlifts:* 45/50/55/60/65 - 5/5/5/5/5

Got them out although I felt possibly my form may have suffered a little in the last set and the last couple reps of set 4. I went alone though so can't be 100% either way, was doing it facing a mirror and looked ok but obviously it's easier with someone to police you.

*BB Bent Over Row:* 60/70/80 - 5/5/3r 2 partial

Getting there with this and hopefully can move up here too in the next couple weeks think I'll try 65/75/85 if I can find a couple 2.5 plates.

*Seated Cable Rows:* 70/80/90 - 5/5/2r 2 partial

Was moving a little too much in set 2 and struggled with the 90 in set 3. May have to look at my increments though as moving up 10kg at a time might be too much. Maybe going 80/85/90 would be better anybody?

*Lat Pulldowns WG:* 45/50/55 5/5/3r 2 with movement

Again last set and probably down to fatigue more than anything had to get a little movement going to complete reps. No biggy though and was really burning by now after a rapid workout.

Trained alone again today and went in early to beat the rush. Was in and out all told in about 40 minutes and def feel it today. I'm gonna take a rest week this coming week and am just working out how to fit it. I have a trip to Manchester on Friday so wouldn't have been able to train then and might not be back in time for Mondays Chest/Bi. Think that I'm gonna train Mon/Tues this week, skip Thurs/Fri and then skip Mon/Tue next week so I get a the week off that way by missing 2 sessions each week.

Diet has been strict this week and I'm gonna try to behave myself over the weekend even though there is an abundance of chocolate there for the taking :laugh: Think I'll maybe have a special fried rice on Sunday or even talk mum into a roast, at least that's halfway healthy with plenty of veg. Next weekend is gonna be pretty heavy on cals and alcohol but I can handle putting a couple lbs on as it's only gonna be a one off. Start at slimming world too although I'm not sure that I'll be following their diet plan closely. I just think that being weighed and accountable to a group will keep me more inclined not to throw in cheat days. Hope everyone has a great weekend and I'll be spending mine with mostly chicken, tuna and sweet potato :cursing:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Still keen l see mate, my guts a re causing me havoc ATM...


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Still keen l see mate, my guts a re causing me havoc ATM...


Yeah I want to hit that 14stone by June so I'm here to stay, 10lbs down so only 25 to go!!

Sounds nasty mate docs sorting you out or it just something you gotta let sort itself? I feel your pain as one of my lesions causes some problems for me in that department and it's a right ****


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 12/02/11*

12:30 Shredded Wheat and Actimel

15:30 Tin of Tuna with 1 1/2 Dsp Seafood Sauce and 1/2 Pro 50

18:00 6 Almonds and a Satsuma

20:30 1 Chicken Breast in Casserole with Musrooms,Peppers,Onions and Carrots

00:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

2 Choc Crispy Cakes, 6 Lindt Truffles

Decided to have some treats today while I was putting in a long session online. I was playing from 6pm until just now and it wasn't really conducive to eating well hence the shake at midnight. Gonna make all my meals up tomorrow afternoon if I decide to play again. I was gonna have a takeaway tomorrow night but I had some choco tonight instead and will make do with chicken/sweet potato instead lol.

I've semi decided that I'm gonna train Mon/Tue then start back training the following Thursday and do a split week off. I might change my mind Monday but at the moment that's my intentions, ideally I'll weigh in Monday at 220 or less. I'll weigh myself again on Thursday night and again Monday when I get back to see how much damage I do in Manchester.

Hopefully I'll hear back from the DWP about my renewal application before the end of the month too, that's one I won't hold my breath for though. I've not had the nightmares of some people I read about on the MS Society forums have had and that is the only concern I have really. Nothing I can do but wait now and hope things are sorted quickly


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 13/02/11*

13:00 2 Scoops Propeptide, 1 Slice W/Meal with PB

16:30 1 Tin of Tuna with 3 Tsp S/Food Sauce and 1/2 Pro 50

19:45 100g Mini Chicken Fillets and 1/2 Sweet Potato

23:00 Dsp PB and 1/2 Pro 50

01:00 6 Almonds and handul natural peanuts

03:30 2 Scoops Propeptide

Stuck to it with no cheats and more importantly no chocolate so a good day overall albeit not that excellent. Gonna have to start on the normal chicken breasts with gravy I think, with a bit of gravy thrown over as I'm not getting much veg at all. Gonna just train as normal this week missing fridays session and then back on Monday for Chest. Will eat clean all week and then just take the weekend to do as I please from Thursday once I am out of the gym. Looking forward to a bit of a blow out and I can see me drunk after a few drinks. I think this is the longest I can remember going without a beer for years so have no idea how it will effect me. Will weigh myself before I leave for Manchester and again Monday when I get back to survey the damage..


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright Mate - You seem to being hammering away at it mate nice one. Those Lindt truffles are a bastard, did you get a box of them like we did at Christmas? So naughy but lovely. You have to keep your diet real otherwise you wont contiune it for long so I wont tell if you dont!

Well done on the workouts, seem to be doing really well. Good selection of decent compounds too.

re: disability - Yes, you wont get it as you only have a chronic illness and you push yourself to be the best you can so you wont get help because your proactive, mentally strong and dedicated so instead of the government helping you they will help some low life scum who pretends to have arthritis to get his car paid for who actually does mountain marathons at the weekend.

Keep up updated on this is drives me ape when the right people dont get help.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah I'm in a great routine now and it's nice to get out of the house not to just sit in a pub and drink myself stupid. Yeah I was smashing them heavy over xmas and there was 1 box left, I told my old dear to stop buying them as I can't help myself, they're all done now so that's another temptation gone. I'm ticking along nicely with no cardio so the choc isn't gonna stop until it becomes a problem and then I'll see what I have to change at that point. Like you said we're not competing for anything it's just for our ourselves, no point hating what we're doing it will just cause the rebound. That is what happened before and I loaded the weight back on :cursing:

The 3/5 that Simon advised is a good workout for me as it gives me time to rest between sets and not do too many reps and exacerbate my clonus. I will break that 4 plates this year I hope and if not I can only keep trying!!

I do get both aspects of disability thankfully as I need a lot of help in the house through day and night for the care part. I can't walk anywhere really because it's painful and my balance sucks ass. I've been on the higher rate of both for 2 years and just waiting to hear back now. I can't see them turning me down because my condition is slightly worse than it was before when I received my first award.

I'm hoping that they will award 3 years this time so I can get a car though, I have my own at the moment but it's expensive with paying it all myself and the motability thing would help. It's annoying the people that do take advantage as you said, just human nature where there's something for nothing people will endeavour to get a piece of the pie.

It'll be updated in here once I get my response from the DLA people either a long old rant whilst appealing or a pleasant happy report that I've been renewed with no bother. It's frustrating but I they can't get it right everytime and if they do mess up the appeals process normally sorts it out (I hope) :laugh:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 14/02/11*

14:30 2 Scoops Propeptide

16:35 Pro MR

17:30 Tin of Tuna 2 Tsp S/F Sauce

20:30 100g Mini Chicken Fillets and 1 Small Sweet Potato

23:30 1 Dsp PB and 1/2 Pro 50

03:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

Got up very late yesterday and wanted to train straight away as I had some work stuff to do at 5. Not ideal first 2 meals being a shake and an mrp but I'll live. Was happy with the weigh in too as I dropped 3lbs last week so am now sitting at 218 which is a 13lb loss since the beginning of January 

*Training 14/02/11*

*Chest/Bi*

*BB Bench Press:* 50/60/75 - 5/5/3r 2ass

Was basically an unassisted 4th rep and the guy spotting said he literally did nothing so hopefully I'm getting somewhere near. Been at the same weights only slightly increasing by less assistance a rep over each week which is frustrating. Might try and maybe pop down on rest week and just try a 1rm or something with a higher weight and see if that helps me get passed this.

*BB Incline Bench:* 45/55/65 - 5/5/3r 2ass

Dropped back 5kg per set after only managing 1rep on 70kg last week and was a bit closer with good form on the last set. I almost got the 4th up myself as in the flat and struggled with the final rep.

*Incline DB Flies:* 17.5/20/22.5 - 5/5/5

Got them out this week, was tiring in the final set and will be interested to see how it goes Monday with 2.5kg more each set.

*DB Conc Curls:* 10/12.5/15 - 5/5/5 both arms

Started light as it's been a while since I've done these and got them out fine with a little fatigue in final reps of set 3. Will move up next time and see how it goes

*EZ Bar Preacher Curls:* 20/20/30 - 5/5/5

Different bar this time and it only uses the small plates which are used as squat weights too. The other bar uses bench weights so you can use the 2.5kg plates, last time I did this a few months back I really struggled with 30kg so was nice to see I could get 5 out. Will have to ask out about the other bar or see if they can dig out some 2.5kg plates.

*21s with a 20kg BB*

Finished with this and other than some movement in the final 7 got them out pretty comfortably.

Good session was able to get on with it as the gym was empty, trained alone as my partner said he was not starting back until today. Found out he was bull****ting and trained Sunday as he got outed by the staff member who spotted me on bench :laugh: Had to skip decline as the bench has broken and is being mended, it's being done so will hopefully be back soon.

Happy that the weight is coming off and looking forward to squatting tonight. Think I will move into the normal squat rack soon as I'm feeling more comfortable with the movement and want to make the transition over. Looking to crack a good week out eating/training before weigh in Thursday and the weight increase come Monday :tongue:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 15/02/11*

10:30 Shredded Wheat and Actimel

13:30 Tin of Tuna 2 Tsp S/Food Sauce and a Satsuma

16:30 40g Chorizo 6 Almonds

19:30 1/2 Pro 50

20:30 2 Scoops Propeptide

21:30 125g Tesco Finest Beefburger (240cal low carb) Grilled 1 Sweet Potato

00:30 1 Dsp PB and 2 Scoops Propeptide

*Diet 16/02/11*

11:00 Shredded Wheat and Actimel

14:00 100g Mini Chicken Fillets and 1/2 Pro 50

17:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

20:00 125g Tesco Finest Beefburger (240cal low carb) Grilled 1 Sweet Potato

23:00 40g Chorizo

02:00 Dsp PB and 2 Scoops Propeptide

Annoying couple days which have seen me not sleep too well for whatever reason. Gonna weigh in tomorrow at gym to get my pre trip weight and then I'm off diet until Monday. Hopefully not too much damage will be done and I'll only put on a few lbs. Bit of luck I'll get a decent nights sleep tonight and again Thursday so I'm nice and fresh for Friday 

*Training 15/02/11*

*Legs*

*S/M Squats:* 40/45/50/55/60 - 5/5/5/5/5

First 3 sets were fine and then in the 4th I was fatiguing. 5th set I was really pushing back against the bar to get them up so in essence I was obviously super fatigued and cheating a lot. Will stick here for a while I reckon or may move to the rack and start off again at the bottom, the only trouble is there are no 2.5kg plates in the squat rack so I might speak to Sean and see if there are any locked away and if so can he get them out for a weakling like me :lol:

*S/M SLDL:*

These were ok as with squats until the last couple sets when I was tired and it was getting really heavy. Got them out but not sure if my form was perfect, again the problem with training alone is you have nobody to watch form and I always train too fast.

One more session to go tomorrow and then I'm hopefully not in too bad shape Monday when I get home so will only miss Friday out. Looking forward to my first relaxing off diet weekend this year and will no doubt go stupidly overboard but what the hell it's infrequent now and not every week like it was. Hopefully I'll be at the 1 stone lost mark tomorrow when I weigh in and not too far off Monday :tongue:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 17/02/11*

10:45 1 Slice W/Meal with PB and 2 Scoops Propeptide

14:00 100g Mini Chicken Fillets

17:30 125 Lean Steak Mince Burger and 1 Sweet Potato

20:30 CNP Pro MR after training

23:30 100g Mini Chicken Fillets

02:30 2 Scoops Propeptide

Eating didn't quite go to plan today as I skipped my post gym Dominos and just had some chicken later on. I'm gonna eat enough **** over the weekend so though it probably for the best to skip it. Weighed in at 15st 8 but I had more clothes on if I wanted to be a pedant about it, take it at that so I'll assess the damage on Monday when I get home. I might not even bother drinking on the Sunday as I never fly too well hungover 

*Training 17/02/11*

*Shoulders/Tris*

*DB Shoulder Press:* 20/22.5/25 - 5/5/3r 2 ass

Improvement on last week and had my partner there to get the spotted reps in too so happy all in all.

*DB Lateral Raises:* 7.5/10/12.5 - 5/5/3r 2 ass

Improvement here too and I think both of these on the whole were down to help getting the last set up and also the time between sets being more than 30 seconds lol.

*Cable Front Raises:* 23/27/32 - 5/5/1r 4ass

I lost form a little in the last rep of set 2 but got there, the final set I was struggling from the off but had assistance so even though the positive was not much I got the negative for the other 4 reps.

*Cable Rear Delt Flies:* 4.5/9/9 - 5/5/4r 1 partial

First time I've done these on cables and it was a nice change, I think I prefer doing 1arm at a time as opposed to standing in the middle using both cables. I was struggling with the 9 on set 2 so stayed there for the max rather than just do 1 if any.

*V Bar Tricep Press:* 30/35/40 - 5/5/5

Got these out ok and think I'll move up 5kg next week and see how that works out.

*DB Overhead Extension:* 30/30/30 - 5/5/5

First time we've done this for a while so stuck with the same weight for each set. Will try 35 for max set next time we do this exercise.

All in all a decent session and I'm only missing the one day as I aim to be home in time to train Chest/Bi again on Monday. Really like this new routine I'm doing, it can be a pain for the other guy I train with but I do have to put up with his excuses so fairs fair lol. Hope everyone's had a good week so far and has an enjoyable weekend. I might update while I'm in Manchester from the hotel when I'm dying each morning, if not hope everyone here has a good weekend and I'll be back on the diet Monday (hopefully not 4/5 lbs heavier) :cool2:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

First weekend of liver abuse turned into one night of liver abuse, one day of worshipping the porcelain god and a couple pints with a curry Sunday:lol:

I just can't handle drinking anymore and after a heavy Friday night which saw me start drinking as soon as I got to the hotel at 5pm wasn't the best of ideas. A good night which ended up with me staggering back to the room around 4am to fall into a Jaegerbomb induced coma. Obviously my best laid plans to drink Vodka/Diet Coke all weekend fell by the wayside as I hit the Sake in the Japanese restaurant, still it's my first blowout in over 2 months and was a great weekend.

The Saturday I didn't eat at all until very late in the night and that was some fries and doner meat from a takeaway. I didn't drink anything but water until the food and had a bottle of coke with that. Sunday I had a couple Magners in the afternoon watching Man City and then went back to diet coke in the evening. Went for a curry where I ate too much naan bread and generally pigged out on everything. Flew home this afternoon and went straight to train before work tonight. Was surprised at the results which I will post separately in a bit, I also lost another 2lbs since Thursday which is obviously down to the 24hr fast.

Got weighed on the computerised scales which are hooked up to a PC to check bodyfat and other stuff so have those figures now which I'll put in the training entry too. I'm now just about to have a pizza for dinner and then I'll crash back into normal eating tomorrow. I also start slimming world on Wednesday, more for just the weigh ins and recipes than anything else 

All in all a good weekend and happy that I've broken the 1 stone barrier, now to hit the 1.5 hopefully in the next 6 weeks!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 21/02/11*

15:30 2 Scoops Propeptide

16:30 CNP Pro Flapjack

17:30 CNP Pro MR

20:00 Dominos Texas BBQ 4 Slices portion of Chicken Kickers

23:00 2 Slices Pizza

02:30 2 Scoops Propeptide

I didn't eat before flying as I was in a rush, I also was rushed on landing to catch my train so couldn't get anything at the airport. Another ****ty day's eating but not the end of the world and that pizza tasted good!! Absolutely terrible day by all accounts but it doesn't happen very often so I'll not worry about it too much.

*Training 21/02/11*

*Chest/Bi*

*BB Bench Press:* 50/60/75 - 5/5/5

Finally got it nailed with only some spine arching in reps 4/5, was very shocked considering I'd been ill Saturday and bad diet over the weekend. Nice to get there and will just have to work out what I'm going to attempt on Monday now.

*BB Incline Bench:* 45/55/65 - 5/5/4r 1ass

Almost got this out too and was only slight assistance required so hopefully will be back to 50/60/70 in a couple weeks.

*Decline DB Bench:* 22.5/25/27.5 - 5/5/3r 1 ass

Didn't quite manage to get the 5 out on the final set here, I was completely dead after 3r on set 3 and only just managed the 4th assisted.

*DB Incline Fly:* 20/22.5/25 - 5/4r 1 ass/3r 1 ass

Was struggling in set 2 and needed help. Surprisingly I still got 3 out in the final set with the heavier weight. Think I might drop back to 25 for max set and concentrate on really nailing the tekkers

*DB Conc Curls:* 12.5/15/17.5 5r-5l/5r-5l/5r-3l2ass

Left side a little weaker than the right for some reason, I'd have said it was a lock that it would be my preferred side left which was stronger. I did a couple negative reps on the left after and will do so until they're both equal.

*EZ Bar Preacher Curls:* 20/25/30 - 5/5/2r3ass

These couldn't get the 30s out on this although I went 5higher on the 2nd set in comparison and I was pretty rinsed by now 

*BB 21s:* 25kg

Finished with a set of these and moved up 5kg from last week. The session tonight left me battered and come this exercise I only managed 14/21 and couldn't even get the bar over halfway up lol.

Good workout and nice to see some improvement despite a weekend of poor diet although I'm certainly aching for it now!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 22/02/11*

11:00 Shredded Wheat and Actimel

14:00 100g Mini Chicken Fillets and 1/2 Pro 50

17:00 100g Mini Chicken Fillets

20:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

20:45 1 Tesco Finest Burger and 1 Sweet Potato

00:00 1 Dsp PB and 2 Scoops Propeptide

Back in the old routine today and glad of it, was an enjoyable little period of respite from the diet but looking forward to shifting some more lbs now in the coming few months. My next planned trip is a weekend in Scotland at the end of April, I'm not saying that I won't go out before then but it wouldn't be the worst thing in the world if I did another 2 months dry. I'm gonna try to get a few more variations into my evening meals and maybe roasting the sweet potatoes so that I can have a mini roast with some chicken breasts and broccoli.

*Weigh in*

I had a weigh in on the setup they have at the gym using some scales that split your body into segments, I'm not sure what half of it means but will list the figures below as a guideline before I get on again in a month or 2.

*Weight: *97.9kg

*Fat:* 28.2%

*Fat Mass:* 27.6kg

*FFM:* 70.3kg

*Muscle Mass:* 66.8kg

*TBW:* 50.2kg

*TBW:* 51.3%

*Bone Mass:* 3.5kg

*BMR:* 8820kJ/2108kcal

*Metabolic Age:* 45

*Visceral Fat Rating:* 11

*BMI:* 32.3

*Ideal Body Weight:* 66.6kg

*Degree of Obesity:* 47%

*Physique Rating:* Solidly Built

Now I've not got a clue what most of them mean and I'm only really concerned with my weight I think. I mean as long as I keep dropping weight and my lifts are increasing I'm happy. I was a little puzzled how I with a belly get 'Solidly Built' and my mate who is built gets 'obese' as his physique rating. I have to say that I'm not sure how I would look 30kg lighter either, I have a feeling it wouldn't look quite right. Still I guess it gives me something to compare to anyway moving forward. I think I'll just stick to the scales in the main part of the gym though as on the whole that's all I'm really interested in or need I think. I'm not competing or looking to set any records, all I want is to ditch the belly and get stronger, all these % this/abbreviation that is just heading into nosebleed territory :lol:

*Training 22/02/11*

*Legs*

*S/M Squats:* 40/45/50/55/60 - 5/5/5/5/5

Got these out easier than last week, made sure I rested a little more between sets rather than blasting them all out to try and minimise the fatigue and clonus. Will jack it up 5kg next week and see how that goes

*S/M SLDL:* 40/45/50/55/60 - 5/5/5/5/5

Got these out nice and clean too so hopefully the progression will continue and I will have a shot at these on the bar bell once I'm starting on 50kg for my first set. I'm determined to get this cracked and hopefully health permitting one day hit 4 plates for both exercises.

An early night tonight I think as I'm still tired from the weekend even though I only really drank the one night, I really don't miss drinking at all and the hangovers even less. I'd sooner have a shake than a sambuca these days which is something I know that nobody in my peer group would have ever believed for a second lol.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 23/02/11*

11:00 French Toast - 2 Slices W/Meal Toast + 2 eggs

14:00 1 Tin of Tuna with 3 Tsp S/Food Sauce

17:30 1/2 Pro 50 and 8 Almonds

21:00 100g Mini Chicken Fillets and 1 Sweet Potato baked in wedges

23:30 1 Dsp PB and 1/2 Pro 50

02:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

Nightmare day at work which had me in con calls most of the day, my head hurts from wearing a headset most of the afternoon fml.

Timings out and didn't really eat enough either, went to my first Slimming World meeting today and it sounds too good to be true.

'Eat as much of this that and the other as you like'

'drink beer, eat crisps and chocolate in moderation'

etc.

I'm gonna look into it some more this week and use up the vouchers my dr gave me whilst seeing how it pans out. I've ditched a stone my way so I'll most likely not alter my diet all that much. How out of place are men at those meetings though, think there were 3 other guys there only 1 of which I knew and he's a bit younger than I am. Something to keep me out of mischief on Wednesday nights for a few months anyway 

Got some BBW Choc Cookie whey coming tomorrow too, gonna use that for all shakes other than my bedtime one which will still be CNP Propeptide. I weighed in heavier than I was on Monday at the club tonight, I did have a lot more clothes on than when I was weighed at the gym. I'll just go by the gym scales as I've been using those for the last couple months anyway. Looking forward to training tomorrow and a couple days off. Might take up Dominos on another of their £8.99 pizzas over the weekend if I don't misbehave in other ways 

Got my results back from the DLA application today and they've cut my mobility benefits to the lower rate from higher which is a royal pain in the ass and meands lots more work to get it rectified. The suit in the office has basically taken the 2 bits of information I told the CAB guy he would use in order to shaft me and that is what he has done.

In a walking test I walked 100 mtrs in 2 minutes so I can walk, he negated to use the references in which I told them that despite being able to walk 100mtrs I couldn't go much further and was very unsteady when doing this. It's also painful for me to walk and if I haven't got a car then I can't leave the house. Obviously common sense isn't too high on the priority list and if you can stop someone getting what is needed crack on and keep the numbers ticking over.

I got onto the CAB guy straight away and we're going to get the ball rolling to rectify this next week. I have a month to get my request to look at things again in and hopefully it will be sorted at the first step. They might be awkward in which case I have to appeal and then if things escalate it will be a tribunal. Not what I wanted to hear but hey ho I just hope they don't **** me around for too long while I try to get it sorted. :cursing:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 24/02/11*

10:30 2 Slices W/Meal and 2 Eggs (French Toast)

14:00 Tin of Tuna with S/Food Sauce

17:00 8 Almonds and 2 Scoops BBW Choc Cookie

19:00 CNP Pro Flapjack pre w/o

20:15 CNP Pro MR

21:00 1 Chicken Breast in Teriyaki Marinade + 1 W/Meal Pitta

00:00 1 Chicken Breast in Teriyaki Marinade

03:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

Again work was busy today so my eating wasn't as great as I'd like but I'm really into the french toast! Got plenty of protein in albeit 2 shakes and a Pro MR. Might buy some of those for post workout, they're tasty and I think ideal for after training. Weekend indoors again and I'm aiming for another 2 months sober if I can. Time will tell how it pans out but after last Saturday I don't want to feel like that again for a while 

*Training 24/02/11*

*Shoulders/Tris*

*Elbow Raises:* 7.5/10/12.5 - 5/5/5

Training alone (again) so thought I would go for form rather than the assisted reps got them out ok and will try maxing with 15s again next week.

*DB Shoulder Press:* 20/22.5/25 - 5/5/3r 1/4 rep

Was really struggling to get the 3rd up and then the 4th I moved a bit before I just had to ditch the dumbbells.

*BB Upright Row: 25/30/35 - 5/5/5*

Wasn't sure how I would do with these but think I should have done 30 for my first set. Will move it up next time and see if I can crack 5 with 40.

*1 Arm Cable Rear Delt Pull:* 4.5/9/14 - 5/5/5/ both arms

Started out as light as possible and got all 3 sets out with both arms ok. Think I'll probably struggle when I next do it with 18kg for max set but I guess time will tell.

*V Bar Tricep Pushdown:* 35/40/45 - 5/5/2

Not sure my range of movement was quite enough on this and was struggling in last couple reps of set 2. Will stick with these and see how I get on with the adjustments next time.

*CGBP S/M:* - 40/50/65 - 5/5/5

Thought I'd try this as I was on my own and didn't fancy Skullcrushers. Was ok on each set and only got a bit fatigued during set 3 so no probs.

Decent workout considering I had a last minute bailout by partner no1, no biggy and looking forward to smashing back tomorrow. Getting a bit agitated waiting for the CAB guy to get back in touch with me once he's read my letters about my DLA and it's messing with my sleep.

I just want to get it sorted now and not let them drag their heels as it's really stressing me out. I know they're going to make mistakes as they only have the paper in front of them. It's just so irritating that they can make such huge decisions which have a profound effect on others lives whilst not actually reading everything that is written to help them make these decisions.

Hope everyone is having a good week and cracking whatever targets they have set themselves. I'm looking to crack that 5 reps on 70kg d/l tomorrow!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 25/02/11*

12:30 2 Slices W/Meal and 2 Eggs

15:30 100g Mini Chicken Fillets and 1/2 Pro 50

18:45 2 Scoops BBW Choc Cookie

20:00 100g Mini Chicken Fillets, 1 Sweet Potato in Wedges and 1 snack size Snickers

23:45 1 Dsp PB and 1/2 Pro 50

03:30 2 Scoops Propeptide

After the nightmare over the last couple days with everything I really felt like going out and getting hammered. I resisted that temptation by turning my phone off and getting changed into slouching clothes straight after my shower. Still pretty ****ed that I'm having to jump through hoops but it's out of my control for the moment so I'm going to try not to think too much about it. I was meant to be going to a housewarming tonight but I've got hospital in the morning so want to be sober as I'm driving and don't fancy trying hungover given my luck atm.

*Training 25/02/11*

*Back*

*Deadlifts:* 50/60/65/70/80 - 5/5/5/5/3r 1 poor form

Thought I would try and jack the weights up a bit as I'm feeling more comfortable with the form and think my strength is coming on. I was fine in all the sets up until the 5th and think that I'm gonna start at 60 next week.

*BB Bent Over Row:* 60/70/80 - 5/5/5

Watched the Dorian Yates video of these again last night and think my form isn't the best the heavier I go. Will drop back 10kg I think and take my Flip camera with me next week to check form.

*Seated Cable Rows:* 70/80/90 - 5/5/4r 1ass

One of my fave exercises as I get to do it sitting down which causes less stress on my legs 

*WG Lat Pulldowns:* 45/50/55 - 5/5/5

Comfortable on all 3 sets so up to 60 for the max next week

*S/M Shrugs:* 60/70/80 - 8/8/8

Thought I would drop it to ensure a full ROM on each set, I think I was lacking a little on the 90kg max as it was a bit too heavy. Right think to do I think as I was able to get the 8 out and only struggled a little in the final few reps of the final set.

Another week in the books and I am making small gains each week in most exercises but not all. I have gained strength overall and all my lifts are going up a little at a time. I'm enjoying seeing the scales drop each week and barring any health related incidents I am 100% that I will hit my 14 stone target by summer


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 26/02/11*

12:00 2 Slices W/Meal and 2 Eggs

15:15 200g Herring Roe Coated in Flour Fried in Olive Oil

18:30 Fillet Steak Cantonese style, Scallops/Squid/Prawn Shredded Pork Noodles

02:00 Spare Ribs

My younger brother came round last night for dinner as his wife is away for the weekend, another mate called while we were eating and said his inlaws had descended on him so wanted to go out. Needless to say I got pretty wasted which was inevitable with the mood I was in most of the week, not managed to eat yet today and just had a shake when I got up. Gonna try a roast in a bit and going to a friends tonight for dinner which I think is Pizza but not 100%.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Your still working hard l see mate...


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Your still working hard l see mate...


Yeah had a lazy weekend diet wise this weekend, ready to get back into the strict one tomorrow and get to work on the flab


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet (LOL) 27/02/11*

12:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

15:30 1 Chicken Breast from the roast (skinless) 50g Broccoli and 3 small Roasties

19:00 1/2 Pro 50

21:00 1/2 Dominos Spanish Sizzler Pizza and 2 Dominos Cookies

01:00 1 Slice Dominos Spanish Sizzler and 2 Waffles

04:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

Well I was feeling too rough to eat when I got up today so just had a shake and only ate a small roast as I was still delicate. Smashed a load of **** home tonight and 2 cans of full fat coke just to round it off. Felt really good while I was doing it but then ****ty and bloated afterwards. Time to get back to the Shredded Wheat and Tuna tomorrow, also gonna incorporate the Herring Roe too. It's almost like a cheat meal if you dust it in flour before frying it in some Olive oil, Veg is the only thing I struggle with as I don't like it at all and I guess I'll have to start getting some stir frys on the go or something to incorporate more broccoli/sugar snap into things. Def gonna aim to not drink for the whole of March, don't have any birthdays/weddings/christenings that I'm aware of so shouldn't be a problem. Target for the month is to hit 15 stone, that's guessing that I've put on a lb this weekend by being a clown lol. I think that's achievable if I lay off the booze and don't go ****ing stupid at weekends on food.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 28/02/11*

15:00 2 Slices W/Meal and 2 Eggs

16:30 1/2 Pro 50

18:00 CNP Pro MR (Vanilla puke)

19:30 100g Chicken Fillets and 1 Sweet Potato

23:30 1 Tina of Tuna with Seafood Sauce and 1/2 Pro 50

03:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

Up late and didn't feel all that hungry all day for some reason I guess related to Saturday night. Was painful throwing away 1/2 a Dominos that I would normally have banged in the over though lol. Weighed in at the gym and was 15st 7 so only a 1lb gain, I expected more to be honest after Saturday and Sunday being so bad diet wise. The target for the 1st of April is 15st so the intention is a sober March!!

*Training 28/02/11*

*Chest/Bi*

*BB Bench Press:* 50/60/80 - 5/5/3r2ass

Felt ok with this although I'm not sure if I should be going 60/70/80 and don't think I'd be getting 3 out if I did. Will stick with this and then go 55/65/85 next I think. Keeping the 20kg jump on max set.

*BB Incline Press:* 45/55/65 - 5/5/5

Got there this week so will move the max up to 70kg next week and see how that goes.

*DB Decline Press:* 20/22.5/25 - 5/5/5

Dropped down a weight here as I was training alone and didn't have a spot for these.

*DB Incline Flys* 20/22.5/25 - 5/5/5

Struggled a little at the death and may have lost a little form but will see how they go next week and if form is good jump up.

*DB Conc Curls:* 12.5/15/17.5 - 5/5/5

Last set was a killer but I managed to get them out ok, not sure that 20 is going to be much fun next week lol

*EZ Bar Preacher Curls:* 25/30/35 - 5/5/5

Wasn't sure what the bar weighed when I was recording last week, since found out it's 10kg so is included in the figures above this week. Started to get a pain in my left forearm during the last set here, nothing horrible just a burn. Not sure if I should look at another exercise if it continues, will speak with the owner next week and see what he thinks.

*21s:* 25kg - 14

Was dead again at the 2/3 mark and couldn't even manage 1 full rep, nobody spotting so after a couple failed attempts left it

Good session tonight albeit alone, getting used to that now and as long as I can nip someone to spot me on the Bench exercises it's not much of a problem. Training alone again tonight and not expecting to have a partner Thurs or Friday either, that way if I do it's a bonus


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

LOL @ Vanilla puke... haha keep going mate we are all watching. Doing well.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Glassback said:


> LOL @ Vanilla puke... haha keep going mate we are all watching. Doing well.


Cheers mate, most CNP stuff tastes divs but that was ****ing honking!!!

I'm on a freeroll this week I feel after only putting on 1lb given all the **** I stoved into myself over the weekend. Gonna be hitting up slimming world tomorrow night and see what recipes I can pinch from the ladies there


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 01/03/11*

12:00 Shredded Wheat and Actimel

15:30 100g Mini Chicken Fillets and 2 Scoops BBW Choc Cookie

19:00 1/2 Pro 50 Pre Workout

20:00 1 Scoop Promass and 1 Scoop Whey

21:00 250g Lean Steak Mince in 2 Burgers and 1 Sweet Potato in Wedges (Sprayed in 1cal)

00:30 2 Scoops Propeptide

Gonna leave out the French Toast and just have that a couple times a week as a little treat. Don't want to be stoving too much bread down my gregory in all fairness, if I can stick out the shredded wheat I think it's for the best. Was manic at work today and didn't have time to even leave the desk. Was a bit tired in the gym, may have been down to not enough proper fuel but will try to rectify that by cooking up a bunch of those burgers and just smashing them home cold if I'm busy.

*Training 01/03/11*

*Legs*

*S/M Squats:* 45/50/55/60/65 - 5/5/5/5/5

In the last 2 sets I could feel that I was pushing back against the bar on the positive as I got tired, think I'll stick with this weight for a couple weeks until I feel that I'm more strong and not pushing back on the bar so much.

*S/M SLDL:* 45/50/55/60/65 - 5/5/5/5/5

Lot more comfortable on these and think I will try these on a normal bar next week with 50 as the start off. Was thinking about goign to 3x5 to see if that helps fatigue and just starting heavier. Will see how the next few weeks pan out, I'm gonna have a rest week first week in April and then train solid until the summer holidays. At that point I would hope to be 20lbs lighter than I am now, that's gonna mean a little more discipline at weekends and no more 48hour cheat days:whistling:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 02/03/11*

11:00 Shredded Wheat and Actimel

14:00 CNP Proflapjack

17:00 1 M&S Prawn Salad 1/2 Pro 50

20:00 8 Almonds 2 Scoops BBW Whey

22:30 250g Lean Steak Mince Burgers with 1 1/2 Pitta

02:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

Nightmare atm as work is really intense and I'm not getting 5mins to get away from comp. Ate like gash today with every other meal being a shake/bar, still now I've cut down eating so much **** I find that I'm not as hungry anymore. Once I get down to 14 stone I'm gonna have a little look at my shape and decide if I want to start trying to build up from there or continue to lean. I like being big but obviously the lighter I am, the less stress on my legs and my whole body generally.

I was 15st 5 at the Slimming World weigh in tonight so I'm 4lbs down from the last weigh in although I did have less clothing on tonight which probably accounts for most of that. I'm gonna savour this weekend as I'm working flatout next week Monday through until the following Thursday with no day off and I'm not looking forward to that. Thankfully now I'm training on my own most of the time I don't have to worry about fitting in with anyone else's plans!!

So this month to 15 stone and beyond


----------



## Orm (May 6, 2010)

Good luck with the training mate. I've subscribed to the thread and have been following with great interest. I to suffer with MS. Diagnosed 18 months ago. The type has not been confirmed yet. I will hopefully find out in April. Your positive attitude is an inspiration. Keep it up!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Orm said:


> Good luck with the training mate. I've subscribed to the thread and have been following with great interest. I to suffer with MS. Diagnosed 18 months ago. The type has not been confirmed yet. I will hopefully find out in April. Your positive attitude is an inspiration. Keep it up!


Hey buddy thanks a lot and hopefully it won't get too boring reading the same old **** day in and out lol. Sorry to hear that you're in the same boat, it's a pain in the ass lol. I'm surprised they haven't been able to work out which type it is unless you've only had 1 episode, I only had mine diagnosed in Mar 2009 when I had my 2nd episode and first relapse. I hope that you get a benign diagnosis next month anyway mate and it doesn't cause you too much hassle going forward :thumbup1:

I'm lucky that I have the same kind of attitude as my dad and just try to crack on with things. It's not gonna get better if I stamp my feet and spit my dummy out so I might as well try and enjoy life as best I can. There are millions of people much worse off than me and I just try to remember that anytime I have a bad day or a rough spell


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 03/03/11*

11:00 Shredded Wheat and Actimel

14:00 M&S Prawn Salad and 1/2 Pro 50

17:00 8 Almonds and 2 Scoops BBW

20:00 CNP Pro Flapjack Preworkout

21:15 2 Scoops BBW PWO

22:15 2 Chicken Breasts fried in Dsp Sesame Oil with Pak Choi, Broccoli, Salad Onions,

M&S Chilli and Ginger Sauce

01:00 Tbsp PB

04:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

Last day of work until Sunday but I think it will be Monday after I offer a bribe to get Sunday night covered :laugh: Still a bit supp heavy on the diet but I really can't handle eating so much (healthy stuff) I've yet to convert my ability to stuff my face with **** over to the new diet....

*Training 03/03/11*

*Shoulders*

*DB Shoulder Press:* 20/22.5/25 - 5/5/2r/3r1ass

My wrist gave out on the 3rd set and I lost the DB meaning I had to ditch. Not sure why or what was the cause but it used to happen much lighter back along when I was first training. I might need some wrist supports or maybe should start doing some wrist curls to strengthen. Did the set again and got 3 out with 1 assisted so not so bad.

*DB Lateral Raises: * 7.5/10/12.5 5/5/3r2a

I was almost there with the 4th and 5th reps but just couldn't get to the very top. I'll get there soon enough so not a problem.

*BB Upright Rows:* 30/35/40 - 5/5/4r1a

Just needed a little help up with the last one and again one that should be squared away soon. My form was good throughout without any wrenching to get the bar moving.

*DB Front Raises:* 7.5/10/12.5 - 5/5/5

Thought I'd mix it up and try this with DB instead of cables and I actually preferred this style. Think I'll stick with these for a few weeks and then go back to the other after my week off. Was comfortable with these and got them all done with no assistance.

*1 Arm Cable Rear Delt Pull:* 9/14/18 - 5/5/4L5R

Was tiring during the last set and started to lose a little form. Will persevere though as I found the weights below not hard enough and I was ok for most of them anyway.

Quick workout tonight although I arrived at the gym at 805 and partner didn't show until 820. We were done just before 9 and both feeling pretty hammered which was nice and painful


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 04/03/11*

15:00 Shredded Wheat and Actimel

17:45 1/2 Pro 50 Pre Workout

19:00 1 Scoop Promass and 1 Scoop Whey

20:40 250g Extra Lean Steak Mince in Burgers on GF and 1 Sweet Potato baked as Wedges

00:00 1 Dsp PB

03:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

Slept in late today obviously catching up on the short nights I had during the week when working. Despite the small amount of food consumed upon waking I felt strong in the gym and was happy with the workout.

*Training 04/03/11*

*Back/Tris*

*Deadlifts:* 60/70/80 - 5/5/5

Think I'm going to just go back to 3 sets of these now I'm lifting heavier, I find that I get too fatigued doing 5 sets and with the heavier weight I'm likely to go for a burton in the later sets due to the clonus. Happy that I'm making progress and feeling a lot stronger all round since starting these and they're one of my fave exercises now even though the hardest.

*BB Bent Over Rows:* 60/70/80 - 5/5/6r 1almost complete

Stuck with the same weight as last week as I wanted to make sure my form was good and my back retained the locked position throughout. I'm also gonna start working to failure in the final set of each exercise as opposed to just doing 5 and quitting. Will see how I get on with 70/80/90 next time and if the form goes just drop it back and aim for 10 reps I guess.

*S Cable Rows:* 70/80/90 - 5/5/4r3a

Still can't quite get this one but I was pretty tired at this point as we had been working through things very quickly. I'm trying to push the guy I train with along so we can train faster and not spend any longer between sets than just a minute or so recovering. It's hard work but I prefer getting in and out within 45 mins if possible, he's liking it too so hopefully it will continue.

*WG Lat Pulldowns:* 50/55/60 - 5/5/4r3a

Same as the seated rows just can't squeeze them out and as with those I think it'll be there soon. Working a couple extra in each week assisted I think will help with the extra negative work too.

*V Bar Pushdowns:* 35/40/45 - 5/5/2r3a

Was pretty much on empty during the last set but pushed to get some assisted out as well, only just moved up to 45kg too so not bad.

*Skullcrushers:* 25/30/35 - 5/5/6r2a

Might have been better off going 30/35/40 and will try that next week. Was quite heavily assisted during the last 2 reps though not really expecting to get a full set out as I was pretty destroyed.

Great workout tonight and a nice way to end the week. I'm set for a weekend inside now and no drinking tomorrow as I've got to be at the hospital Sunday for my infusion. Partner is away next week on holiday so I'll be alone, no problem as I trained half of this week on my own anyway lol. Think I'll be using up some Dominos vouchers this weekend and clogging up some arteries ready for a long week of work next week with 11 shifts on the spin :cursing:

Hope everyone has a great weekend whatever they're doing :thumb:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet (LOL) 05/06/03/11*

15:30 2 Slices W/M Toast with PB

18:30 Fish and Chips 1 can Diet Coke

22:15 M&S Prawn Salad

01:45 2 Scoops Propeptide

1 Medium Sized Toblerone

Peeled most of the batter off the fish and wasn't a huge amount of chips so not too bad. Not too good with the Toblerone though, should have know it would be like Mastermind and once I started I would finish......

15:30 2 Scoops BBW Whey and 1 mini Pork Pie

19:00 2 Slice Garlic Pizza Bread, 3 Chicken Kickers, 2 Slices Pizza and 2 Cookies

23:00 More Pizza and the other Cookies I imagine

0?:?? 2 Scoops Propeptide

So I got up late and had to head straight to hospital without breakfast, came back and ate like ****. I'm not losing any sleep over it though, I like relaxing things at the weekend as it makes me more motivated to stick it out through the week. My results drop off, the Dominos will be dropped and replaced with something a little less bad for me. I might have to set fire to all the vouchers they post through your letterbox when a new store opens though


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 07/03/11*

13:15 Shredded Wheat and Actimel

15:15 1/2 Pro 50 (Before)

16:15 1 Scoop Promass and 1 Scoop Whey

17:00 8 Almonds

19:15 Homemade Beef Stew

22:30 1 Dsp PB and 1/2 Pro 50

02:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

Manic day all around and didn't eat too great to top it all off my **** weekend foods put 2lbs on me so 15st 7lbs tonight :cursing:

*Training 07/03/11*

*Chest*

*BB Bench Press:* 50/60/80 - 5/5/2r3a

Think the guy who was spotting me last week must have been spotting me from the off but said he wasn't although that prob sounds dumb. I struggled to get 2 clean and the 3rd was a big struggle but it's a new weight and I'm sure I'll get there in time, I hadn't slept properly the night before only getting 4 hours which can't help I'd guess maybe?

*BB Incline Bench:* 50/60/70 - 5/5/2r1a

Same story here although I was almost dead on the 3rd rep and could barely move the bar. I had moved up 5kg each lift this week amazing how such a little increase can hurt so much lol.

*Decline DB Press* 22.5/25/27.5 - 5/5/5r1a

These went well and I'll be hoping to do well next week on 30s!

Incline DB Flies: 22.5/22.5/27.5 - 4/5/3r1a

I think I went into these a little quickly after finishing on bench as I failed after 4 reps, a short break and I had another shot with the same weight managing to get them out. I went straight to max weight for the 3rd set and my first time doing these so getting 3 out was ok, not sure if I'd have done so had I gone with 25s for 2nd though.

Was hurting after these so left it there, the day on the whole was a bit manic and I was a bit stressed and rushed off my feet. That coupled with no sleep and not really eating a lot during the day didn't put me in the best frame of minds for training. All that said it didn't go too bad and the lad I was training with back when I started has come back after a 5month layoff to train again. He was annoyed that he only got 6 reps at 120 out in the 4th set yesterday... Nice problem to have I guess lol

I've been thinking about maybe trying some HIT following the routine in the Blood and Guts Trainer video series posted on youtube. I'll see out this month before my week off and then make a decision before I start back again. The idea of being in and out is appealing and this guy likes to train similar to that anway. Something to ponder over the coming weeks anyway 

*Diet 08/03/11*

12:00 Shredded Wheat and Actimel

15:30 2 Scoops BBW and 1 Dsp PB

19:00 1 CNP Pro Flapjack (before)

20:00 2 Scoops BBW Whey

21:00 250g Lean Steak Mince 1/2 Wholemeal Pitta and 1 Sweet Potato

00:30 2 Scoops Propeptide

Again **** eating today but I'm snowed under with work and lots of other stuff going on which is making it hard. I'm not gonna waste away or anything so I'm not gonna have a tantrum about it but it's not ideal. This weekend I have already decided there will be no Dominos binge of any kind and I'm gonna focus on getting this 1/2 stone off and not treating myself. A bad start to the week but I guess we can't have things nice and easy all the time.

*Training 08/03/11*

*Legs*

*S/M Squats:* 50/55/60/65/70 - 5/5/5/5/2

Didn't feel great which when looking at the paragraph above isn't too hard to see why. Was struggling from set 3 on and by the final set I just couldnt' push it up. Think I might be best off deloading and moving over to the proper squat rack once I have someone training with me on legs day.

*S/M SLDL:* 50/55/60/65/70 - 5/5/5/5/5

Got them done here but was struggling in the last set, the weight felt so heavy although I guess it should be as it's the max set. Again I think it's time to start doing these in the squat rack too and see what's what with regards to my form on the free weights.

Not a great start to the week and it's kinda annoying how things are going the first two days. No doubt if I've dropped a couple lbs on Monday I'll be happy again but I think coming in 2lbs heavier Monday ****ed me off even though it was inevitable all the **** I ate on Sunday. I cheered myself up by treating myself to an iPhone 4 and a new pair of trainers though so hopefully that will give me something to focus on for a couple days. It should make amusing times a strict nokia stalwart trying to fiddle with this new contraption when it arrives


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 09/03/11*

11:15 Shredded Wheat and Actimel

14:00 5 Fish Fingers

17:30 1 Slice Wholemeal and 1 Egg

21:00 2 Scoops BBW

22:00 2 Chicken Breasts, 1 M&S stir fry veg pack (Broccoli, Pak Choi, Onions, Green Beans) Sweet Chilli and Ginger sauce

00:30 2 Scoops BBW

*Diet 10/03/11*

12:00 Shredded Wheat and Actimel

15:00 2 Scoops BBW

18:00 Prawn Salad

18:45 1/2 Pro 50

21:30 7 Fish Fingers and 2 Mini Lindt Eggs (Prob about 10gms total)

00:30 Dsp PB

03:30 2 Scoops Propeptide

Had a craving for Fish Fingers the last couple days, not had them for ages and forgot how nice they are. Had to work a couple long shifts and yesterday pulled 11am-3am which was a bit of a head****. Trained Wednesday too as I couldn't yesterday obviously, not ideal training 3 days in a row but won't make any odds as it's not a regular thing. Working nights all weekend too so that will prevent any drinking and I'm steering clear of the Dominos this week  I think that for a treat meal I'll have Tandoori King Prawn from the Indian, at least that's pretty healthy and won't be swimming in ghee!!

*Training 09/03/11*

*Shoulders/Tri*

*DB Shoulder Press:* 20/22.5/22.5 - 5/4/5 and 1 partial

Was training alone again tonight and for some reason my wrist gave way again during the 2nd set and I had to ditch. Rather than move up with no spotter I thought I'd go again with the same weight and got 5 out with 1 partial.

*Lateral Raises: * 7.5/10/12.5 - 5/5/3r and 3 partial

I think there was like 30 secs between sets here and I must take my phone or a stopwatch so I take the minute between lol

*BB Upright Row:* 30/35/40 - 5/5/3r 1 almost complete and 1 halfway.

Dead by the end and the 5th rep was agony lol.

*DB Front Raises:* 10/12.5/15 - 5/5/2r 2 partial each arm

Moved up this week and didn't I know about it in the final set!!

*1 Arm Cable Rear Delt Pull:* 9/14/18 - 5/5/5 Both

Got them but again form going in the last couple reps and using some movement to get them out.

*V Bar Tricep Pushdowns:* 35/40/45 - 5/4/0

Think I better drop back again here and get someone to check me for form as I'm still not 100% that I'm doing it right. Think I might be using my weight to push it down and not just using triceps.

*EZ Bar Skullcrushers:* 35/40/45 - 5/5/4r 2ass

Moved each set up 5kg this week and got the guy working to spot me. Was happy with how this turned out and my triceps seem to be quite strong in relation to my biceps. I guess the fact they're twice as big has some bearing on that though 

All in all a decent workout and I was shattered for a good while after. It took about 10 minutes sitting in the foyer before I was steady enough to walk anywhere, oh the joys of clonus..... Just off to do back now and finish the week off. I'm toying with the idea of taking next week off as I'm feeling pretty drained atm, will see how I am on Monday after the weekend and then decide.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 11/03/11*

12:30 M&S Prawn Salad

15:45 CNP Pro Flapjack

17:00 1 Scoop Promass and 1 Scoop Whey

18:15 2 Sliced Chicken Breasts Fried in Sesame Oil, with Pak Choi, Broccoli, Green Beans in Ginger & Chilli s/fry Sauce.

21:30 1 Slice W/Meal and 1 Egg

00:30 80 G Chorizo

03:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

*Training 11/03/11*

*Back*

*Deadlifts:* 60/70/80 - 5/5/4r stop then 1r

Again working out alone so working through rapid and could feel it going on the 4th rep so put the bar down for a second to relieve pressure. Gonna stick around this weight until I can get 8 out in final set and then move up a notch.

*Bent Over BB Row:* 60/70/80 - 5/5/6r1 almost and 1 1/2

Feeling good on these now and able to maintain form throughout just slightly losing the arch in the last few reps.

S/Cable Row: 70/80/90 - 5/5/2r 2 partial

Was feeling pretty smashed by now and was dying by set 3. Again I think the training alone means I don't rest enough between sets so end up crushed late on.

*Shrugs:* 80/90/100 - 8/8/8

Used the Shoulder press machine to do this and it seemed easier. Suppose it's more like a dumbbell shrug or something, not sure if I should do and it felt easy to lift heavier weight so will stick to db/bb.

*WG Lat Pulldowns:* 50/55/60 - 5/5/4r2 partial

Pretty burnt out by now and surprised I managed to get 4 out on the final set of the day. Usual slight movement in final set, nothing majorly swingy though.

Felt beasted after this and am happy with how my form/lifts are coming together in the 2 main movements. Will look to chop some exercises about after the rest week to give some variation to the workout. Back to normal working hours next week so won't interfere with training so much and looking forward to a weekend off not sat with my headset on!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 12/03/11*

15:00 2 Scoops Propeptide and 1 Slice W/Meal with PB

17:30 1 Bag of Kettle Chips (30g)

18:00 1/2 Pro 50 and 1 Apple

21:00 80g Chorizo and an Orange

00:00 250g Lean Steak Mince in 2 Burgers and 1 Sweet Potato in Wedges

03:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

Snacks: 6 Werthers Toffees and 2 Lindt Mini Eggs

This working at weekends is a pain in the ass and I don't like it!! Didn't eat a lot yesterday and it wasn't perfect when I did with a couple little treats thrown in. Couple sweets thrown in which is better than a monster pizza and cookies 

Think I might have an Indian today but try to keep semi healthy and go for a Tandoori King Prawn with salad instead of the usual £25 of stodge lol. I weighed myself Friday just to see how much damage I'd do at the weekend and I was 15st 3 which was unexpected. I would hope that I could kill the 15stone target by a good couple lbs if I'm not too out of line the next couple weekends leading up to April.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 13/03/11*

13:00 1 Slice W/Meal, 1 Egg and Actimel

16:00 Bag of Kettle Chips (30g) and an Apple

19:00 80g Chorizo 2 Satsumas

22:30 2 Poppadoms with Mango Chutney, Tandoori King Prawn with Salad and 1/2 Peshwari Naan

01:00 Chicken Tikka/Lamb Tikka and Sheek Kebab with 1/2 Peshwari Naan

03:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

******

100g Lindt Choc

2 Easter Biscuits

100g Popcorn

Ate like a pig most of the day and it was heaven  I did restrain myself a little at the indian and ordered dry food with salad rather than curries cooked in ghee. Ate way too much all in all and most of it ****. Was happy enough though when I weighed in last night at the gym and had put on literally only a couple ounces. I think I'll weigh myself every Friday now then I can workout what puts lbs on and what I doesn't over the weekend.

*Diet 14/04/11*

13:45 2 Scoops Propeptide, Shredded Wheat and Actimel

16:00 1 Scoop Promass and 1 Scoop Whey (after training)

19:00 1 Chicken Breast in Breadcrumbs baked with 1/2 bag of mixed salad leaves

22:00 80g Chorizo

01:30 1 DSP PB and 2 Scoops BBW Choc Cookie (mixed together think it's better separate lol)

Back to normal and thought I'd have a different evening meal for a change and very nice it was too. I hate salad but it's ok once in a while 

*Training 14/03/11*

*Chest*

*BB Bench Press:* 50/60/80 - 5/5/3r2a 1 which was basically negative

Again small improvement which I guess is what I'm looking for

*BB Incline Bench:* 50/60/70 - 5/5/2r1a and 1 where I could hardly get bar off chest

*Decline DB Press:* 25/27.5/30 - 5/5/5 (last rep was with bad form)

Think now that I'm a few weeks into doing this exercise and handling the weights it's getting easier. I was surprised that I managed to get 5 out albeit with a wobble on the final rep.

*Incline DB Flys:* 22.5/25/27.5 - 5/5/2r2a

Moved up with these and lost form in the last rep of the 2nd set but got a couple out ok in the final so won't drop back and just crack on with these.

Good session and it's a great feeling when you move up through the weights. Really nice seeing a smaller numbers when you jump on the scales and looking forward to seeing the needle under that 15st mark soon


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Got a little present from my niece this week... A bout of Norovirus which wiped me out for the best part of 2 day. I've only just managed to eat my first piece of food 1/2 an hour ago so catching up with Tue/Wed

*Diet 15/03/11*

11:00 1 Slice W/Meal, 1 Egg

14:00 2 Scoops BBW

17:00 1 6 inch Teriyaki Chicken Sub on Wheat with Lettuce and Onion

20:00 1 Scoop Promass and 1 Scoop Whey

21:00 1/2 Chicken Breasts in Teriyaki Marinade with Salad (Lettuce, Cucumber, Peppers)

00:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

*Training 15/03/11*

*Legs*

*S/M Squats:*

Can't remember exact weights because I didn't have my book to note down but I do remember that during the last set I failed at 2 reps and in the 2nd last I struggled with the last 2 so gonna guess I maxed at 80.

*S/M SLDL: * 60/65/70/75/80 -

Again this is an educated guess due to no recording of the session but I had been doing the same weights for each previously. I do remember that in the last set of these I was getting very tired and think my form wasn't too hot.

Will have to make sure I don't forget the book again so there's no more guesswork in the future.

*Diet 16/03/11*

11:00 1 Slice W/Meal and 1 Egg

14:00 2 Scoops BBW

17:00 80g Chorizo and 1 Apple

20:00 1 Chicken Breast Fillet in Breadcrumbs and Salad (Cucumber, Lettuce, Carrot)

23:00 2 Scoops Propeptides.

Was feeling a bit ****ty so headed to bed early on Wednesday night, little did I know what was on the way.... I spent much of the next 36 hours vomiting, breaking into cold sweats and basically being so weak I couldn't get out of bed. It's the 2nd time I've had it in about 4 months and this time was far worse than the last. Hopefully I'm done with it for a long time, it's such a ****ty bug to catch albeit a short lived one.

I've probably lost a few lbs but it's not the kind of weight I want to be losing unfortunately. I've just managed to squeeze some Choc Digestives down and will prob try some chicken stir fry later if I'm not sick in the next hour. :tongue:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Still been feeling under the weather since that bug walloped me earlier in the week, I'm totally lost with the days and my MS has properly flared so everything is exaggerated. Happened the same when I caught it last year but had cleared up within 2 or 3 days. Hopefully it will clear itself soon so I can crack on with training, not sure I'll be able to train at the moment and will make a decision tomorrow if I'm any better. Things were going so well so this is pretty damn annoying, not the first time I'll hit a bump in the road and def not the last so just have to make lemonade as they say...................

Eating hasn't been great for the last couple days, mostly because I haven't felt like eating lots and didn't have much in either. Friday I had some dry toast, a few packs of mini digestives, a couple fruit biscuits and some chargrilled chicken skewers (that I remember). Yesterday I ate a little better and actually wrote things down again as normal. Not sure how far this is gonna set me back and guess I won't know until I'm back in the gym anyway 

15:30 Shredded Wheat and Actimel

19:00 2 Chicken Breasts marinaded in Ginger & Chilli stir fried with Pak Choi, Broccoli, Green Beans, Spring Onion.

19:30 Pack of mini Digestives (25g)

22:30 5 Fish Fingers and 25g Mini Digestives

02:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

Still feeling pretty **** today and have a cold coming back too for good measure. Might ring my nurse up tomorrow to see if she has any advice, hopefully she will have had something like this happen with one of her other patients and be able to give me a couple tips on getting back to normal function. I'm being a bit optimistic in reality as there never normally is a quick fix and generally you just have to wait it out......

Hope everyone is having a good weekend anyway


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok so this week has been a write off too mostly ffs, I thought I'd try some chips and special chow mein from the chines Sunday as I'd not eaten properly all weekend.... I ate about 1/4 of it (mostly the chips) and threw the rest away. I did manage to squeeze down some chicken but that was forced and like any good old fatty I had some chocolate 

Monday I still didn't feel like eating but rather than not eat I had Shredded wheat in the morning with a shake, ate some peanut butter and 1/2 pro 50 at lunchtime so I had 2 albeit 1 ****ty meal. I didn't fancy doing myself any dinner but mum decided it was shrove tuesday in our house last night again. Given the fact I had none whilst watching them all stuffing their faces on the real one I had a couple pancakes with lemon & sugar which were ace!!!

I still don't feel 100% in my walking which is kind of daft because it's **** at the best of times lol, I kind of can tell when it's worse than normal. At the weekend I was struggling to even get down the stairs so I am obviously getting there just have to be patient (which has never been one of my strong points) I had an Apple and Orange for Breakfast today, Peanut Butter and Pro 50 for lunch. Went to the gym ate a flapjack before I did Chest which once I had done a few sets felt wiped again. I'm gonna put that down to nutrition though and lack of proper food. I think I'll go probably just sack this week off or maybe go do arms on Friday as if I don't go then I won't leave the house until next week.

I'm thinking about maybe even doing a deload for a couple weeks before changing my routine a little again switching the days about and putting some new exercises in. I did wide grip dips tonight for the first time ever at the end after flies. It was hard but I think I might start having a crack at that to see how it goes, looks and feels good so we'll see. Gonna get back into writing everything down again tomorrow food wise and hopefully get myself feeling back somewhere near normal (for me) by the end of the week.

(Had a diced marinated chicken breast in wholemeal pitta for dinner too)


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Super busy with work and got a few things cropped up socially so I'm relaxing my diet, it'll only be for this week and I will be slipping back into the routine Monday. I've been eating ok in the days but for example I went out the Tues night and rampaged through some goodies at the cinema :whistling:

I've found some nice little dinners in Waitrose though (chilli/bolognese) both just under 300cals with just over 20g protein and 20g carbs. They're really tasty too so will be buying everything that is left in the shop tomorrow and incorporating those too. Intentions are for the rest of this week to eat well through the day so as not to inflict too much damage during my break. If I can limit alcohol intake that will go someway to helping, with the couple nights out planned I'm not sure that will be a goer :tongue:

I've noticed that over the last couple months since I've started training legs my walking has become more stressed and unsteady. I'm therefore going to cut squats/sldl out and just do some light stretching/core work instead of those. I may also do some bar only squatting too if after a month there is no improvement in my legs and the problems are just progression of my condition. I've no idea how much weight I am likely to put on over the weekend but I'm not gonna worry too much and will just work from where I land on Monday.

I was 15st 1.5lbs on Wednesday night for reference so if I'm under 15 1/2 on Monday that will be good. Hope everyone has a good weekend and doesn't feel as bad as I probably will after the weekend


----------



## hutchy200 (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't post on peoples logs generally but just wanted to say congratulations on your attitude and hard work. I have seen first hand what a horrible disease ms can be and I really admire what your doing and hope it works out well.

If only half the people on dla were even 10% as deserving and as motivated as yourself this country would not be in the mess it's in.

Good luck sir, keep it up


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks Hutchy I appreciate it and my only regret is I spent so much of my 20s being a fat lazy [email protected]  I really enjoy training now and wish that I'd gotten into it back when I was playing Rugby.

It's irritating for sure but when I get a bit irritated by the walking and stuff I just try to think that I'm still so much better off than many others. It's annoying the amount of 'bad back' merchants there are about but when there is an angle to be taken in the system people will take it unfortunately. My main problem is the walking which is a pain when I'm trying to lose weight because I can't do cardio, even rowing messes me up as the tremors start after a minute or so and I look like some kind of clown on the machines lol

I was a bit ****ed when they downgraded me given my scores are worse than they were a year ago, the CAB guy has been great though and compiled a really good letter using their own guidelines to point out why they are mistaken in downgrading my mobility. Normally these requests for reconsideration take up to 6 months but I got a letter through today just a week after they posted their letter and it's been amended to higher rate indefinitely which is a relief and saves me the hassle of having to reapply every couple years. Looks like the person who was tasked to look at my case again obviously understood what a 'chronic debilitating condition' is 

Thanks again though and hopefully if you check back in a few months I'll be under 14 stone and closer to the 4 plates target I set in January!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

So the weekend is done I met up with some friends I hadn't seen for a while and we had a great night which involved too much alcohol. I sacked the Lager off instead starting with Vodka + Diet Coke from the off and unfortunately that led to me getting into some state as it goes down a little too well. I think I only had a couple shots and skipped the kebab on the way home too so all in all not too bad going 

Hangover food tonight which was a Dominos and some cookies before heading back to the routine tomorrow. I'm gonna start a new routine and include a deload every 4th week to keep things from going stale. I'm also going to change some exercises too so that I'm not doing the same stuff week in week out. The big guy I have been training with again is just about to start a course and is chomping at the bit so I'll be training with him more than the lad who is now under his girlfriends spell.

When I trained in the week the virus had obviously taken more out of me than I thought, that coupled with the fact I didn't eat properly for a week obviously compounded to set me back a little. I'll hopefully be able to reverse this over the next couple weeks and all will be back on track promptly. It's a pain how a little virus can knock the **** out of me now and I take longer to recover. Them are the breaks though I guess, no point crying over spilt milk etc.

Hope everyone has had a good weekend and is feeling better than I was this afternoon.....


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok back to training this week and have done Chest/Back so far this week I was still not as strong as I had been which I think is now more to the fact I was hammered Saturday and ate **** on Sunday. The next few weeks will tell and I hope that with a few weeks of sober clean living I will soon be back on the rise. I weighed in at a couple ounces over 15 stone on Monday which wasn't too bad given the weekends exploits.

*Diet 28/03/11*

16:00 Meatballs with Basil and Tomato Sauce (375 cals)

18:30 Pro Recover Shake

20:00 Chilli Con Carne (300 cals)

23:00 Bolognese

02:30 2 Scoops Propeptide

I got up late after a late night Sunday and all I ate was these meals I've picked up from Waitrose. The profile isn't too bad they come in between 300-375 calories with 20/30g Protein 20g Carbs and 10/20g Fat. Taste decent and makes a nice change from Chicken/Steak Mince made into burgers. They have an offer on at the moment which makes them bogof so only £1 a shot. I'm just working my way through the freezer at the moment and then I'm going to hit Westin Gourmet up with an order to hopefully last me a month or two. The stuff all looks so good I can't make my mind up what to get 

*Training 28/03/11*

*Chest*

*BB Bench Press:* 50/60/80 - 5/5/2r2ass 1neg

A little weaker in the final set here again although only by a rep so hopefully that will be back up again in a week

*BB Incline Bench:* 40/60/70 - 5/5/1r3a

I really struggled with the first rep in final set and again down to lethargy/poor diet more than anything I think presuming that will have a marked impact on in gym performance.

*Decline DB Press:* 22.5/25/27.5 - 5/5/6r1ass

Dropped down 2.5 here and managed to squeeze 6 out but it was a big ask

*Incline DB Flies: *17.5/20/22.5 - 5/5/4r1a

Dropped down here again too and was absolutely dying during the final set

*Machine Press:* 20kg/40kg/60/kg 5/5/3r3a

Wasn't sure how to approach this as it's been so long since I did it, think it would probably have been better if I went 40/50/60 although I may have been crushed by set 3.

A guy who trains seriously jumped in with us and I was probably ****ing him off with all the questions I was asking about routines etc. He said that he trained for about 4 years doing the same thing repeatedly before he actually researched and realised what he should be doing. He's a serious unit though and is looking to compete in a show this summer which I'd probably go to see if he does.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 29/03/11*

11:00 2 Slices W/Meal with Flora and Actimel

14:00 Spag Bol

17:00 30g Kettle Chips 1/2 Pro 50

19:00 Handful Peanuts

20:30 1 Scoop Promass and 1 Scoop Whey

21:30 Chilli Con Carne and 1 Sweet Potato

00:30 2 Scoops Propeptide

Really growing on me those meals and unfortunately I tried a couple others which I didn't like. The Beef Casserole and Lamb one both tasted like **** so I'll just stick with the 3 I get on with. Gonna get stuck into some chicken tomorrow and also pick up some fillet too I think.

*Training 29/03/11*

*Back*

*Bent Over BB Rows:* 50/60/70 : 50/60/70 - 5/5/7r2partial

Dropped down 10kg here as I wanted to concentrate on form and get things feeling good again before I start pushing back on up

*WG Lat Pulldown:* 50/55/60 - 5/5/6r2a

Will shift this back up next week as I felt ok with the weights on it tonight

*CG Seated Cable Row:* 60/70/80 - 5/5/6r3a

Killer last set but pushed out the assisted ones until I was almost dead

*DB Pullovers:* 25/25/25 - 5/5/6

First time I've done these and think I may have been doing them incorrectly as I was involving my triceps a bit too much later on. Will get Sean to have a look next time I do them to check form over.

My chest is really sore from last nights session and I can see that my back may well be the same tomorrow. Still if it's sore then it's doing the job I guess.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 30/03/11*

11:00 2 Slices W/Meal Toast with Flora and Actimel

14:00 Meatballs in Basil & Tomato Sauce

17:00 6 Satay Chicken Skewers

20:00 30g Kettle Chips and 1/2 Pro 50

23:30 Chilli Con Carne and 1 Sweet Potato with a mini Yazoo drink

02:30 2 Scoops Propeptide

*Sh1t*

2 Packs Rolos

1 Dime Bar

3 Werthers Originals Toffees

I'm getting pretty tilted at how little willpower I have atm and the sweet tooth is winning..... Gonna have to get some grapes or something to snack on through the day and stop hitting the nutty drawer in the fridge. I know it doesn't matter now and again but still I don't want to start unravelling the work I've put in thus far :cursing:


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Hello mate!

Making excellent progress fella!

I've just sent you a PM.

Check it out when you have a spare minute!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 31/03/11*

11:00 1 Slice French Toast (w/m) and Actimel

14:30 2 Scoops Propeptide

18:30 30g Kettle Chips and Small easter egg

21:30 2 Chicken Breasts sliced with Pak Choi, Broccoli, Green Beans, Spring Onion and 2 Tsp Chillli Sauce

00:30 1/2 Pro 50 1 Dsp PB

03:30 2 Scoops Propeptide

I was manic at work today which meant everything went out the window eating through the day. I played poker tonight after work and through the evening walloped a bar of wholenut too along with a couple biscuits and some fruit pastilles. I've just cancelled a weekend away in Scotland I had planned for the end of the month as punishment for being a greedy mug this week. I might go and see a hypnotist if I don't sort myself out soon, it's annoying knowing what I'm doing is stupid...... Saying that I did it for about 15 years before I wound my neck in and did something about it the first time.

It's painful writing this out and looking at what I've done but there's no point writing down a load of bull**** and trying to pretend I'm not slipping. I'm not sure what comes over me though, I was fine for a couple days after the weekend then it's like a switch flicks and I just start eating anything in sight. I might buy myself a load of expensive clothes in smaller sizes for Vegas so that if I don't buck up I won't be wearing them.

I know only a few people read this but do you guys have any tips that you enlist when you fall off the wagon so to speak?


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

And so it continues.....

I've still been training but my diet has left a lot to be desired and I wasn't recording any of it but suffice to say I ate sh1t all week really and paid the price weighing in at 15'4 last night. Head wobbled, just spent £125 on Steak/Chicken Breasts and a bit of Salmon at Westin Gourmet. It's time to get my head back into things and my eyes back on the prize of not being fat :laugh: Not really sure what was the catalyst for this or why I just started being a tool with regards to the plan I'd been following, still it's done now and can't be changed so no point dwelling and time to crack on.

Trained Chest/Bi's last night and actually tried doing a similar routine to the Blood & Guts Trainer vids on youtube. Idea is to just work to kill yourself in the working set and not just do 3sets of x 3 sets of y. I'm not sure if it will work but I'll give it a go then see what happens, if it doesn't work no big deal and I can switch it up again easily enough. I'm not aching much today whereas last week I was butchered for a couple days afterwards. I did feel absolutely rinsed last night though whilst training and even with less sets I felt hammered.

*Training 04/04/11*

*BB Bench Press:* 20/40/80 - 10/10/2r 1almost unassisted and 3 assisted.

First week trying this and although I felt better in the first couple reps fatigue set in quick and I was literally dead on the last couple assisted reps.

*DB Decline Press:* 17.5/25 - 10/8r1a

Think I went too light on the working set so will go up to 30 I think next week.

*Incline Bench BB* 30/60 - 10/5r1a

Again was feeling pretty burnt on this, the assisted rep was properly assisted as I was exhausted and pretty much dead.

*DB Conc Curls:* 12.5/17.5 10L&R/5r2aL 6r2aR (2 extra on left to end)

Think I'm about right here although I was definitely like one of those 'Droopy eyed armless children' Charlie Sheen was talking about after this

*Standing BB Curls:* 30/4r2a

I was on my **** by the time it came to this and struggled getting 4 out at which point it was basically Jake lifting the bar up as I could hardly move it :lol:

Not sure how this will pan out as I think it may be more of an advanced bodybuilding thing which I am certainly not suited too. I'll see how the month goes before I change anything though and then look again.

*Diet 04/04/11*

15:30 2 Slice W/M Toast with Flora and 2 Scoops Propeptide

18:00 1 Scoop Promass and 1 Scoop Whey

19:30 Spaghetti Bolognese (negative pasta)

22:30 1 Tbsp PB and 1/2 Pro 50

01:00 Handful of natural Peanuts

03:30 2 Scoops Propeptide

Eating as I should again today and felt better than I have done for not scramming a bunch of ****ty sugary carbs down my neck. I've set myself back 4lbs being a mug so now the target is a little harder to reach by June, no reason I shouldn't though if I control myself and the weekends off are now no longer so. I guess I'll have to go the way all the smart guys seem to go and have cheat meals rather than days. I'm not capable of controlling myself if I go that way so unlucky for me


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok so I've been pretty manic with work so updating this has been slack, I have been writing my foods down and I'm still training. I have filled up my book and being the donkey that I am don't have another yet so need to get dad to pick me one up from town over the weekend. I've been pretty much spot on with eating this week and my Westin Gourmet order arrives on Tuesday which will be nice. I just grabbed myself a big chunk of Buffalo Fillet Steak to tide me over the weekend and I fully intend on making sure not a drop of alcohol touches my lips 

*Training 05/08 April*

*Back*

*DB Pullover:* 12.5/17.5/25 - 10/10/8r1a

First time I've done this exercise and I got the weights a little light so will alter next time I do it and see how that goes. Felt good and also felt like it worked the core too doing it resting only shoulders on the bench whilst bridging.

*CG Lat Pulldown:* 30/50 - 12r/10r2ass

Again started too light but wanted to make sure I got my form correct and wasn't flailing about the first time I'd done it. I liked the exercise and was a nice change from WG so will be mixing them about now.

*One Arm DB Row:* 15/15 - 10rl/8rl

Again kept the same weight as my initial set as I wasn't sure about the weights I should use. Got the technique now I think and will be better equipped next time we do them.

*Medium Grip Seated Cable Rows:* 40/70 - 10/6r2a

Will jack it up a notch for this next time and see how that goes

*Deadlifts:* 30/60 - 10/6r2partial

Was strange doing the deads at the end of the workout, I was burning and even 60kg felt so heavy lol. We did it out of the rack too as all the bars were being used which I've never done before and it was ok that way too. Definitely felt it with a whole new set of exercises and nice to be able to mix it up now using some different stuff for variation.

*Shoulders*

*Behind Neck S/M Press:* 20/40/40 - 10/8/5r2a

First time I've done this exercise too, it felt good and burned to boot. Another I'll be using again soon and the lad I train with said it's a variation of the DB Shoulder Press.

*Lateral Raises:* 5/7.5/12.5 - 10/10/6r2partial

Again rinsed on the final set, kept going with some partials when exhausted as I find these are quite hard to spot

DB Front Raises: 5/7.5/12.5 - 10/10/4r2 partial

Been on these a few weeks so might switch it up again soon and mix a couple of these about

One Arm Rear Delt Cable Pull: 1/2/3 - 10/10/6r2partial L 7r2partial R

Not sure what the weights were on this machine as they're marked 1/2/3/4/5 etc. instead of with actual figures.

Went down to Mr02B's Progress Gym in Yeovil tonight to train with a mate who works in the town. I saw the pics on Facebook after he gave me a few tips when I first started posting and I've wanted to go down since. It's about 25 miles from where I live but it was worth the trip. I wish now I wasn't tied into my gym for the next 16 months or I would be down there like a shot. The place is really really good, has an excellent amount of equipment and variety. Rob himself is a great guy so I am definitely going to try and get back there occasionally when I can.

Anyone that's in the Dorset/Somerset are who hasn't been down to check it out you really should as it's a great gym with good people running it!

I've got all my eating for the week written down so will post that separately, I'm feeling pretty wiped out now so will probably write it all up tomorrow or something. Thankfully I've been pretty well behaved with my only lapse a couple little chocolate eggs (mini egg size) the other night. Hope everyone has a great weekend and sinks a dozen or so for me :beer:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet this week*

*Tuesday*

12:30 1 Slice W/Meal with Flora and 2 Scoops Propeptide

15:30 Bolognese

17:30 1 Scoop Promass and 1 Scoop Whey

19:00 1/2 Pro 50

19:45 Beef Steak sliced and fried in EVOO with mixed veg, handful of noodles in a sweet chilli sauce

23:00 6 Skewers Satay Chicken and Peanut Dip

02:30 2 Scoops Propeptide

*Wednesday*

13:30 2 Scoops Propeptide and a handful of Almonds/Peanuts

16:30 40g Chorizo and a handful of grapes

19:30 1 Chicken Breast in Breadcrumbs and 1 Sweet Potato

23:00 40g Chorizo and 1/2 Pro 50

02:30 2 Scoops Propeptides

*Thursday*

11:00 1 Slice W/Meal Toast with Flora and 2 Scoops Propeptide

14:00 40g Chorizo, 8 Almonds and 1/2 Pro 50

17:00 40g Chorizo and 1 Orange

20:00 Small bowl of Strawberries

21:00 1 1/2 Chicken Breasts with Beansprouts/Cabbage/Peppers

00:00 1 1/2 Chicken Breasts with Beansprouts/Cabbage/Peppers

03:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

*Friday*

13:00 1 Slice W/Meal Toast with Flora and 2 Scoops Propeptide

16:30 4 Slices Fresh Crumbed Ham and 1/2 Pro 50

18:30 2 Scoops Reflex Nutrition Banoffee (Very nice and mixes great)

20:00 1 1/2 Chicken Breasts Beansprouts/Cabbage/Peppers/Broccoli

23:00 1 1/2 Chicken Breasts Beansprouts/Cabbage/Peppers/Broccoli

01:00 1 Tbsp PB

04:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

And breathe.................

Nightmare writing things down as I go and then not converting each day, I've been having a nightmare at work and that coupled with a couple other things have got me all over the place. The Wagamamas Teriyaki marinade which I've just been using on stir fries is nice but it's got a bit of sugar in. Once my meat comes in next week I'm really going to go to town on this thing and try to strip as much weight as quick as possible. I really need to start being more strict and cutting out the nutty attacks which are still ever present.

I've managed to get the drinking curbed to minimal frequency and need to do the same with the sh1tty sugary carbs which are my real kryptonite. Think the low carb superstore might be an idea or trying to find something that can calm the sweet tooth down without doing the damage I'm currently doing.

No good eating chicken/steak veg all week if I'm going to turn myself into a creme egg at the weekends is it. Still I've kept myself out of the way of Sambuca this weekend though again at the expense of some easter eggs... I need to find something to occupy myself at weekends I think, that is the time when I get bored because I'm not working and snacking is just 2nd nature.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Got Sunday out of the way and the intention now is to go back to 1 cheat day a week as opposed to having the odd treat. I can't discipline myself enough once I start picking and things just spiral so all or nothing is the only way. I also have incorporated omelettes for breakfast to help lower carbs a bit even though I don't really like them, I just have a 2 egg one with a couple slices of back bacon and that does the trick until lunchtime.

I ordered £125 of meat from Westin Gourmet which arrived Tuesday, unfortunately it was off as whoever packed it had not placed the ice sheets inside to ensure everything remained chilled. I cut open the 3kg lump of ribeye and it stank the room out so I had to call them up. Fair play I don't think I've dealt with better customer service people in as long as I can remember. Suzanne was the girl I spoke to and within a few hours she rang me back to tell me they were reshipping the complete order as it was an error made in packaging. I was somewhat surprised that everything went so smoothly so top marks to them for rectifying the situation so quickly!

So I've been behaving myself all week and will now allow myself a cheat meal and one cheat day per week. I'm gonna endeavour to make sure it's better than JPaycheck's cheat day where he ate Rolo Ice-creams, Crackers and then flaked out at about 9pm:lol:

*Diet Monday 11/04*

13:00 2 Egg Omelette 2 Slices Lean Back Bacon

16:00 8 Almonds 1/2 Pro 50

1745: 1 Scoop Pro Mass and 1 Scoop Whey

1930: 8oz Buffalo Fillet Steak and 1 Sweet Potato in Wedges

23:00 1 Tbsp PB and 1/2 Pro 50

02:30 2 Scoops Propeptide

*Diet Tues 12/04*

14:30 2 Scoops Propeptide 1 Dsp PB

16:00 9 Almonds and 6 Chicken Satay Skewers (300cals with dip 20g prot)

17:45 1 Scoop Promass and 1 Scoop Whey

19:30 1 1/2 Chicken Breasts, Beansprouts, Cabbage, Peppers in Teriyaki stir fry sauce

22:30 1 1/2 Chicken Breasts, Beansprouts, Cabbage, Peppers in Teriyaki stir fry sauce

02:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

*Diet Weds 13/04 *

12:00 2 Egg Omelette and 2 Slices Lean Back Bacon

15:00 8 Almonds and 1/2 Pro 50

18:00 1 Scoop BSN Syntha 6 (Strawberry might just be the greatest)

21:00 1 Chicken Breast, Beansprouts, Cabbage and Peppers etc.

00:00 1 Chicken Breast, Beansprouts, Cabbage and Peppers etc.

02:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

No misbehaving 3 days in thankfully and my redelivery of the Westin Gourmet stuff comes tomorrow so I may treat myself to a couple of their burgers for dinner. Tomorrow is a pain in the ass day for me because I have this team tournament poker thing right about the time I finish work and have my reports to write. Still no big deal I still get fed and maybe win a few quid. I just bought one of those Jersey Shore Tees that I saw Rack bought the other week, I might crack that one out in Vegas to see what occurs this summer providing I stick with the diet and can pull it off :laugh:

Training has gone ok too, the poker is causing a bit of a problem with my split as I'm training Mon-Tue then Fri and now Saturdays. I think I'll prob end up doing Saturdays alone as my partner's girlfriend isn't gonna let him go at the weekend haha. The one thing I'm finding hard is making gains and eating little enough to lose weight. It was going well but I wasn't putting big gains up, part of me wants to just eat like a rabid animal and try to get my lifts up and crack the 100kg. The sensible half wants to keep trimming down and get the gut cleaned off first. I guess it's a case of wanting to have my cake and eat it for want of a better word....

*Monday 11/04*

*Chest*

*BB Bench Press: *20/40/80/80- 10/6/3r2a 1r 2a

I went back for a fourth set to try and get a couple more out to really exhaust the muscle which I think I did!

*BB Incline Bench:* 20/40/60/60 - 8/6/4r2a/5r1a

Tried 70 for max set but I think I was all out of kilter from the off and failed straight away. Dropped back to 60 and again was out of kilter so struggled with it. I said to Jake I wanted to try again and the 4th set went better than the 3rd surprisingly.

*DB Decline Press:* 12.5/20/27.5 - 8/6/6r1a

Starting to get back into this now after a couple dodgy weeks following my illness. Kicked the incline up a notch too as we were maybe a tiny bit too shallow previously.

*Incline DB Flies:* 12.5/17.5/22.5 - 8/6/5r1a

I was really feeling rinsed by the time we got to flies and I certainly was burning up by this exercise.

*Tuesday 12/04*

*Back*

*Deadlifts:* 60/60/60 - 8/6/6

Decided to stick with the same weight here and jst try to maintain good form without lifting more but doing it shoddily. Got Sean's training partner to form check me on them and he said I was perfect which I was pleased about. I did try 80 for my first set but I felt my form go as I picked it up so put it straight back down.

*CG Lat Pulldown:* 20/40/60 - 8/6/8r3a

Think I'll try to do chucking 5kg on each next time to see how that goes as I might have gone a bit light here.

*BB Bent Over Row:* 50/60/70 - 8/6/5r 2 1/2 and 1 partial

Kept these close together and dropped 10kg to again focus on form which I kept good throughout.

*Log Lift:* 20/30/40 - 8/6/6r3a

My strength has come on in this exercise that's for sure, when we did it last I could do 2/3 reps with 3 plates and that was as the first or 2nd exercise usually.

*Medium Grip Seated Cable Row:* 40/60/80 - 8/6/3r3a

Killer workout and I was in bits by the time we got to this last exercise. Was in dire need of 10 minutes recuperation before I could drive home lol.

Good week overall thus far and looking forward to closing it out in the same way. I weighed in at 15t 3 on Monday so hopefully will be under 15stone and back on target in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Mate - Listen, this journal is spot on. So honest and frank, I love it. People say my journal is inspirational... its sweet FA compared to this. I am massively proud to even have the dialogue we have across a BB forum. Keep drilling away.

Noticed you lift some heavy weights too... how does this impact you the next day?

Also - I see you are caught up with whether to bulk or shed weight.... it does have to be one of the other. What have you decided and would bulking or training and eating for gains hinder the MS?


----------



## Orm (May 6, 2010)

Morning mate. glad to see you're focussed again.

I had my diagnosis on Monday. They seem pretty confident that It's relapsing remitting which I have.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Hi Mate - Listen, this journal is spot on. So honest and frank, I love it. People say my journal is inspirational... its sweet FA compared to this. I am massively proud to even have the dialogue we have across a BB forum. Keep drilling away.
> 
> Noticed you lift some heavy weights too... how does this impact you the next day?
> 
> Also - I see you are caught up with whether to bulk or shed weight.... it does have to be one of the other. What have you decided and would bulking or training and eating for gains hinder the MS?


Hey buddy thanks, I don't see the point in pretending I'm doing alright if I'm not and when I've stoved in 2 easter eggs and a bunch of mini eggs I might as well write it all down. Then I can look back over it and say you fat fk what are you playing at :lol:

To be fair I think it's two different scenarios though you broke your back and were ****ed. Typical bootneck you've defied all odds and got yourself somewhere back to a normal life albeit one that's medicated. I got ill and it probably saved my life because I was a fking mess before this and I continued to be so the first year I had it. The only bad thing about mine is it's gonna get worse lol, life gives you lemons you can either suck on them and be sour or get the sugar out and make some lemonade :laugh:

I've got quite a bit of experience with forums and am a member or a couple poker ones where the banter is very similar to here. Some of my best friends in the real world I've met through online poker and then meeting at events arranged for forum members. You obviously get your fair share of runts but hey that's no different to real life anyway and the good ones you meet make it worth it. I think also some people find it easier to communicate via the web as it's kind of 'anonymous' to whatever degree you wish to make it.

I am getting there with heavy yeah, my main problem is with any stimulation of the CNS symptoms flare and the clonus goes beserk. I do Bench/Incline/Decline and I'm wobbling all over the gaff. It's just a case of being a little careful and taking a little bit longer between sets etc. I did try the HIT but it just didn't work and I can't workout with so little time between sets. After an hour or so of being home I am fine and just have the residual symptoms which are ever present anyway. I take 10 minutes after training normally to sit in the foyer, grab a shake and let it settle which works fine.

I'm lucky that the only thing I found impacted me heavily was legs, I would be even more unsteady generally than I am anyway. Squats/SLDL did me no good and also the clonus becomes apparent much quicker in those exercises. I also have very weakened hamstrings due to the spasticity which is to the degree that I can only lying curl 5kg for a few reps but it's power is fine, the neuros find it very irritating but as I tell them not half as annoying as I find it haha.

I think the bulking is just an excuse to eat **** if I'm honest and it would be the dumbest thing I can do. I can't do cardio so getting the weight off is a big struggle. I think that's why I'm hanging around the same levels on lifts, eating at a deficit so I drop lbs and also trying to get stronger is kind of contradictory I think. I'm almost 1 1/2 stone light of January now and still a fair bit of belly to go. The best thing is to just keep trimming down until my gut has gone and then evaluate things again. I think the heavier I am the harder my body has to work so again losing it will be better I'd say. I can't cut like the cardio kids can so I'll have to just do things as I am with low carbs and cutting my chocolate intake :lol:

Jeez I remind myself of a woman sometimes the amount I go on lol!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Orm said:


> Morning mate. glad to see you're focussed again.
> 
> I had my diagnosis on Monday. They seem pretty confident that It's relapsing remitting which I have.


Yeah eyes back on the ball again so to speak, I think my meat delivery from Westin will keep me occupied for a good month or so! I'm a fat kid at heart and I always will be a nutty freak. I just can't say no to the chocolate bars 

Sorry to hear that mate but hopefully you've got a quick dx like I did and they'll get you onto some meds if that's the path you wish to take. I have a good MS team, my neuro is a legend, my nurse is a real darling as is my physio. It's a bit of a postcode lottery for us though and some friends I've made through Facebook don't have it so good.

I think you need a few more posts to PM but once you get there if you want to ask anything and get an answer from our side of things as opposed to the medical side shoot. My email/msn is there anyway too should you need it. I try to look at it on the flipside to most people and say why not me... Someone has to get it so why shouldn't it be me. It sucks essentially but hey **** happens and we're still better off than a lot of people :thumbup1:

I had been researching all the drugs they offer even before I got diagnosed as I took it as a given that I would have a relapse at some point. I already decided that I wanted Tysabri so on my first appointment I went in to see the neuro armed with all the info and told him I wanted that. They normally only let you have it as a second line treatment once the others have stopped working, the efficacy of it is better than the other injectables, you also don't have to inject all the time as it's an infusion once a month which works for me :thumb:

There is a wealth of information out there and although some is biased I can only go from my own experience and Tysabri is tops. It's also shown to have the best results with regards to slowing progression which is the number one priority for us. They're making inroads all the time with new therapies and I hope that they might find some therapies which actually repair damage not just try to stop it soon. I'm starting to witter on now so I'll cut myself off as I could go on for pages and I need some dinner.

Best of luck though man keep your head up and you're winning the battle already :cool2:


----------



## Orm (May 6, 2010)

Cheers mate, appreciate it. I'm quite relieved with the diagnosis as they initially thought it was primary progressive.

Anyway, I won't hijack your thread.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Orm said:


> Cheers mate, appreciate it. I'm quite relieved with the diagnosis as they initially thought it was primary progressive.
> 
> Anyway, I won't hijack your thread.


Yeah there is an upside to Primary Progressive though in that you know where you are at all times, things aren't ever going to get better but you don't have the shock of a relapse debilitating you and then not knowing if you will return to your previous level of function. It's kind of a catch 22 though and it keeps things interesting in a morbid sort of way just hoping your luck is in and that the next relapse doesn't come or doesn't do too much damage.

Hijack away anyway mate, it's a pretty dull thread on the whole and some dialogue as opposed to what I'm sticking down my neck or lifting every day might liven it up a bit! If you want to know anything at all or want to bounce ideas ask away it's not a problem.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok so Thursday was a bit of a fvck up food wise, I didn't get to eat at the right times because of work, poker and on the whole didn't eat enough through the day. No real biggy though and going under cals isn't gonna do me any damage as I'm trying to lose weight anyway.

Friday was even worse though, I forgot that it was a night out for my brother's birthday so ended up going out and didn't eat any real food through the day apart from some Peanut Butter and some Beef Jerky at about 2am. I did stick to Vodka & Diet Coke all night and didn't touch a shot so that's one thing which I was pleased at myself for doing. I don't feel like eating atm so gonna have a BSN shake in a minute and prob try to force myself to eat a bit later on.

*Thursday*

12:00 1 Egg omelette and 2 slices back bacon

16:30 Handful of Peanuts and 1/2 Pro 50

19:30 Special K Mini Breaks and 8 Almonds

22:30 1 1/2 Westin Gourmet Burgers on Foreman and 1 Wholemeal Pitta

02:00 2 Scoops Propeptide and 1 Tbsp PB

Cooked 2 of those Westin burgers up and didn't realise how big they were. Was pretty full after 1 1/2 so gave the rest to the dog. Tasty enough but I think I prefer Tescos Finest when I'm gonna crack a burger home.

*Training 15/04/11*

*Arms*

*EZ Bar Preacher Curls:* 20/30/35 - 8/6/9r1a

I've not done these for months and last time I did them with 15either side I couldn't even get 1 proper rep out and 12.5 was 3 or 4. Was pretty surprised how much better I was today so will remember to go 20/30/40 next time we do them and see how the extra 5kg works.

*V Bar Tricep Pushdowns:* 20/30/40 - 8/6/5r2a

Tried for a 3rd assisted but was dead soo just did the negative

*Seated DB Curls:* 7.5/12.5/15 - 8/6/4r1a

Think I should have gone 10 for 2nd set but someone else was using them so just cracked on and was losing form in the max set after a couple reps.

*OH DB Extension:* 17.5/25/32.5 - 8/6/6r1a

First time I've done this exercise for a while so had to guess my max set but got it pretty much spot on. I think after looking it up on youtube to get the name I might be going down too far as I'm going as low as I can not the 90 degrees in the vid.

*Standing CG Curls:* 20/30/(40)35 - 8/6/(1 poor) 2r2a

I thought trying for 40 was a bit ambitious and couldn't even get it passed 1/2 way. Tried the 35 straight after and struggled with that too.

*Skullcrushers:* 20/30/40 - 8/6/5r2a

Nice painful exercise to finish the session off!!

Great workout and am really feeling sore today, I looked like I had drunk 20 pints when I was walking no wobbling out of the gym :lol:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Lifts look good mate - I found that when I increased my food (not all good) my lifts increased alot in strength (still are). I am now cutting down my diet to find a sweet spot where I can lift strong but cut the bad foods out. When I say bad foods I mean, snacking, Yoghurts, nuts etc sure they're not all bad but I want to stop snacking fullstop.

At the same time I stick to the following - We are not pro bodybuilders and you have to live some to maintain discipline. I'd sooner eat a few naughty things a week and maintain this lifestyle than go extra discipline and not be able to keep it up for longer than 6 months. Its all about moderation... as they say.

Good work bro.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah I'm levelling out a bit and finding my feet on the heavier weights. I think like you say it's hard to gain when you're trying to lean out and especially as I'm a bit stuck on the cardio front I have to be even more careful. I've not eaten nearly enough this weekend and mostly got by on shakes Saturday with a teatime Fish 'n' Chips. I've smashed home loads of chicken today albeit KFC lol, I've got my Westin Gourmet kit to smash into tomorrow though and I've been really strict in the week which was my intended plan going forward.

I am not too worried about making gains per se, I just want to keep shifting the timber and then I'll look at things again after the summer I think. I might even start eating more through to xmas and see how that pans out with regards to putting kg on the bar/db. I don't touch yoghurtys and only rarely eat a few almonds/peanuts. I've cut out all the roasted/salted too and only eat natural now which is obv better too. Like you said we're not pros and we have to relax things so as not to drive ourselves insane!! I can't do the little bit occasionally as I'm such a fatty it just snowballs, maybe in time I can turn myself into a more sensible guy but in the meantime just sticking at it hard for 5 days a week is the way to go.

I was proud of myself when I went out though sticking to Vodka & Diet Coke all night and turning down all offers of dirty sugary shots. I even negated on the p1ssed up pizza on the way home too and hopefully keeping the carbs lower again is working. I've started eating omelettes in teh morning even though I hate eggs, the bit of lean bacon and some ketchup masks the flavour enough :lol: Discipline and willpower are the biggest keys, I've got the training discipline down no bother and once the eating is on the money that's the biggest part done.

You're smashing up through the kg yourself and that squat is getting mean m8 top graft!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

I was gonna go out Sunday as a few mates who don't normally head out had arranged an all day session and I was right up for it. I then had a change of heart after remembering how lethargic I was Saturday and swerved it in favour of a bargain bucket and JPaycheck's cheat day extravaganza :lol:

I don't want to fvck up training tomorrow either as turning up dehydrated and hungover would only put the rest of the week out of kilter which isn't ideal. I'll be cracking into my WG Ribeyes this week too and I'm even gonna start forcing some veg down with them even if it's just stir fried peppers & beansprouts in a dash of soy. i've got a few more lumps of chicken left to eat tonight but I think I've had enough so the dog might be getting a pretty dishy supper bully for him. I'm gonna have a BSN shake for the closing meal and then dream of next weekend when I get another treat shake.

Again I've failed at keeping on 6 days this week, I hardly ate Friday, the only meal I ate Saturday was Fish & Chips and today I murdered a bunch of KFC and chocolate. The weigh in I await with baited breath but Also feel that bloated and **** at the moment I don't think I want to see grease for a long time!!!

Also as an unashamed brag, I saw a few girls I am friendly with out Friday night that I haven't seen for probably about 6 months. Although I'm a long way from being in good shape compared to most of the forum, a couple of them said that I looked like I had lost a lot of weight but that I looked bigger too. I guess people you see every day won't notice things as much but it's always nice to know that things are working even if I can't see it myself.

Roll on Monday!!!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

You know what mate, although we are doing this for ourselves (Us probably more than most) how good does it feel to have it noticed?

My Wife says "Cant you miss the gym tonight?" God bless her she loves me however I am but maintaining the discipline is tough but worth it and the hard work being noticed helps too! Great work mate.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah it's always nice that it's noticed especially when I think I look as fat as I was back in January when I started :lol:

As I don't tend to do much else other than work/train during the week I find that it's not something that I stray from luckily. I can see how it's a struggle though as before I never used to make time for anything but going out and playing poker. A lot of my friends are a bit astounded how I've done a 180 over the last year :laugh:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet Monday/Tuesday 18-19/04*

*Monday*

12:00 2 Scoops PP and 1 Slice Toast w/m with PB

14:30 Meatballs in Tomato Sauce (31g Pro/14g Carb/17g Fat (7sat)

16:30 (pwo) 1 1/2 Scoops BSN

19:30: 1 C/Breast sliced with Peppers, Onions, Beansprouts and Cabbage. All with Teriyaki s/fry sauce

23:00 1 Tbsp PB and 1/2 Pro 50

02:30 1 Scoop Maxiraw WPC Strawberry

*Tuesday*

12:00 1 Egg Omelette and 1 1/2 Scoops BSN

15:00 Chilli Con Carne

17:00 Maxiraw Strawb (1 Sachet)

17:40 BBQ TIME!!! 1 6oz Fillet, 2 C/Breasts and 1 Burger with green salad (No Bread sighhhhh)

21:00 2 Sausages and 10 Red Grapes

01:00 2 Scoops Propeptide

BBQ Season is hereeeeeeeeee and I love it  Time to smash the granny out of that Westin Gourmet stuff I bought last week and hopefully the weather will stay good so I can BBQ every day. I know the profile on this Syntha 6 isn't much in comparison with the Propeptide but I was getting bored of the Choc so thought I would get something to add a bit of variance. It is a sick tasting shake which I guess is reflected in the profile :laugh:

I weighed in last night as I forgot on Monday and I am back to 15st 1/2lb so my 2 week regression has been remedied and I'm a stone from the 14 I want by Vegas. Should be easily achieveable even though I'm gonna be drinking more now that the summer is here, I've managed to wean myself away from the bad stuff and into a Vodka & D/Coke habit which is a somewhat lesser evil 

Glorious weather again so the BBQ is fired up ready for another round!!!

*Training 18-19/04*

*Chest*

*BB Bench Press:* 20/40/70 - 8/6/7r1a

Thought I'd drop back and focus on getting some proper reps out rather than struggling at 80 like I have been and then hop back up in a couple weeks.

*Incline BB Bench:* 20/40/60 - 8/6/6r2a

Felt stronger this week and my form was better too which is obviously more important than breaking my neck pushign a few more kg

*Decline DB Press:* 15/20/25 - 8/6/5r1p - 3r1p

Did a 4th set as I didn't make it to more than 6, rested a minute then chucked them back up for another go and certainly knew all about it when I had got another 3 out. When the clonus is big I know that I've trained well :lol:

*Incline DB Flies:* 10/15/22.5/10 - 8/6/4r1very partial/6

Really burning by the time I did this and final set was really hard going. Did a little drop set after for 6 reps to finish

Good workout and I was pretty sore on Tuesday and still a little so today. Think it's time to flip a few things about and might move exclusively to dumb bells for a while and see how that goes.

*Back*

*Deadlifts:* 65/65/65/65 - 6/6/6/5

Thought I'd have a go at 4 sets and threw another 5kg on this week and although they set the clonus off instantly I like doing them and obv they are one of the best exercises too. Not sure I'll go any heavier for a bit and just keep at the 4sets to get things flowing each time and occasionally try them right at the end if I'm feeling masochistic!

CG Lat Pulldown: 25/45/65 - 8/6/7r1p

An improvement on last week despite putting another 5kg on each lift, not sure what the deal is there but I'll take it 

*BB Bent Over Row:* 50/60/70 - 8/6 /5r1 3/4 and 2 partial

Again down from what I was lifting by 10kg but my form is better and I'm not coming out of the locked position with this weight. When I was lifting 80 once tiring I was standing more to try and aid lifting which is obv garbage

*Log Lift:* 20/30/40 - 8/6/6r2p

Kept my form perfect with no pulling off the chest plate and almost got the 7th up too!

*MG Seated Cable Row:* 30/50/70 - 8/6/4r2p

I was really hammered by now and even with 10kg less I could only manage 4reps on the final set because my arms felt like they were going to fall off!

Good sessions so far this week and I was absolutely dripping in sweat due to the heat on Tuesday. Think I'm gonna head down tonight and do shoulders, I normally wouldn't train 3 nights in a row but it's hard to train at the weekend and I've got the poker commitment on Thursdays for another 4 weeks.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok so I've been rather lazy over this week with regards to updates, I have been living off the BBQ this week and my Westin Gourmet stocks are getting depleted rather rapidly. I didn't track my eating Friday or yesterday but the staple of it was Chicken and Steak which is what I want. I've been drinking at 2 of the bbqs but I did manage to limit my consumption to Vodka and diet coke which obviously is better than Morgans Spice and full fat. I did eat some chocolate yesterday and a bag of kettle chips too when I got home. I've got a couple easter eggs too which will no doubt be consumed at some point and I'm going to another bbq shortly. I went to train on Friday but the gym was shut, being self employed these bank holidays mean nothing to me as it's just a normal day and I do envy these people who book 3 days annual but get 11 days off :lol:

The weather is glorious at the moment and even though the normal kind of activities like paintballing are out of the question there is nothing better than sitting out in a beer garden just relaxing in the afternoon with a cider (or not in my case). I think these next 2 months are going to be an uphill struggle with the weather turning, from a selfish point of view I would love it to be the worst run to summer in history and just hammer down every day so I am not bothered about doing anything but train. I'm glad that the only thing that hasn't wavered is my interest in lifting, if my partner is 'injured' 'working late' or any other of his magic book of excuses then I just go on my own and do 2 max sets on some exercises or get a spot if possible on others.

As Glassback has pointed out so truthfully we're not like the guys how are training for shows and living the full life. I really do tip my hat to them because it must take some serious guts, balls and single bloody mindedness to go through the wringer like they do in the run ups to the shows. I've been reading a few guys competition journals for me RACK's stands out and to some it might sound sad but it's riveting to follow his progress and read about the highs and lows over the last few months. I think Sean who runs our gym is going to the competition in Portsmouth next month and if it fits in with work I may tag along if the gym runs a day trip and see what it's all about.

Hopefully there is plenty of Chicken flying about at the BBQ I'm off to now as I'm feeling rather peckish. hope everyone is enjoying their bank holiday and managing not show a bit more restraint than I have with regards to 'socialising' the last 3 days :laugh:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice read mate - The paintball comment - do you play?

I have loved the BBQ weather bit not managed to get to one yet.... been soo busy!! Keep up the work mate.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Ah no unfortunately I never got round to doing it, if I did so now the only thing I'd be able to operate is a turret as moving for cover wouldn't be a strong point unless the people shooting were all matelots :laugh:

It's been insane the only trouble is that someone like myself who is a weakwilled fatboy spirals out of control. My eating whilst it's been good on the whole with loads of chicken & steak has also been littered with alcohol and easter eggs kind of decimating the good work lol. Most of the chocolate is gone now and once this bank holiday is out of the way I have no social commitments planned for a while. Hopefully I can get my nut down and stay off the radar........ (I make myself about 10/1 to make it through the first 2 weeks of May :lol: )


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok so my easter has lasted longer than my christmas during which I have drunk a lot, eaten a lot of both good and sh1t food. As I posted earlier in his 'Cheat Day' log it would look like something from one of those Sundays if I posted up what my last week has been like. I have been destroying my 3kg of Ribeye and 5kg of Chicken Breasts but I've also been pushing Mr Cadbury's shares through the roof along with the guys at Haribo. Smirnoff and Belvedere haven't done too bad out of me either. The only thing that's looking bad at the moment is my current account :lol:

Training has been going well though and I trained Tuesday/Wednesday this week due to being so hungover Monday I didn't get up before the gym shut at lunchtime. I'm still feeling sore from Chest on Monday now and my legs were jelly after Back on Wednesday. Going down tomorrow for Shoulders and then will do Arms on Saturday morning if I get up in time before driving to Poole for my infusion. I'll find out what my long Easter has done Monday as I weighed in at 14st 12 then and that's the lightest I've been for as long as I can remember.

I've reassessed my goals though and think that 13 stone will be closer to where I need to get looking at things now. I really should have gotten some pics from January when I was 16 1/2 stone because I still am pretty massive now. Bit at a time though and all that so I guess I'll just have to see where things go as the weeks tickle along. I've just run out of protein bars as well and am waiting for my next load of Pro 50's to arrive. I've gone for Strawberry this time as they're a little fresher than the Chocolate Cheesecake/Orange ones and more suited to warm weather


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Training*

*26/04/11*

*Chest*

*BB Bench:* 20/40/75 - 8/6/5r2a

Moving back up although I was losing form a little on the last couple assisted reps so won't be moving anywhere for a bit from here.

*Incline BB:* 20/40/65 - 8/6/4r2a

5kg up here too and I did struggle more than I thought. It's really amazing how so little weights can alter the way a lift goes so much.

*Dips:* B/W x3 - 5/6/4r2a

First time I have done these and lost my grip in the first set or would have got the 6th. Like this exercise although not sure if I'm better off doing legs forward or back. I researched a little on youtube and on a Lee Priest video he said bending forwards with legs in front of you like a boomerang is best. I find it's a bit inflammatory for my legs doing it this way although I will persevere and see how it goes.

*Cable Crossovers:* 14/18/26 - 8/6/6r2p

Did this to finish as there was an abundance of people around the dumbbells but I didn't fancy hanging around for a spot on one. Still this hit the spot and came out feeling fully shattered!

*27/04/11 *

*Back*

*Deadlifts:* 65kg x4 6/6/5/4

Balance whilst shot to bits normally gets absolutely comical after a few sets of these. Form going in the last couple sets as well so just set the bar down rather than probably ending up sprawled over it.

*Log Lift:* 25/35/45 - 8/6/4r2p

Put 5kg on each set here this week and it showed by the final set as I was rinsed

*CG Lat Pulldown:* 25/45/65 - 8/6/4r2p/2r1p

By now I had obviously gone way to quick as I was shaking like a goodun sat on the machine. Did a 4th set after only getting 4 full reps out on the 3rd set, failed at 2 but I like doing that extra couple when training alone.

*BB Bent Over Rows:* 50/60/70 - 8/6/4r1p

Mashed here and was all but dead on my feet during the last set meaning I couldn't even make it through 6reps.

MG S/Cable Rows: 30/50/70 - 8/6/3r2p

Weak weak weak by the time I got here and in the final set I could barely shift the weight properly. Got 3 out on the final set and struggled with a couple more partials that were never going anywhere.

Training alone is great for speeding through it, you don't have to worry about being held up, gossiping or getting involved in sh1t that's gonna impede the goal of getting in and out. I think the key when on your own in the gym is to maybe drop down a little weight and then do a couple extra reps after you fail in the max set. Might get to try it again tomorrow if loverboy 'can't be ****ed' as he was when we were meant to do back Weds night lol.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Training 29/04/11*

*Shoulders*

*DB Shoulder Press:* 10/15/22.5 - 8/6/5r1 ****

I was moving to get the last rep out and in reality it's more like 5 and a cheat one. I was working alone so had no spotter as there was nobody else in the gym apart from the girl working and one really old guy who was down the bottom on the smith machine.

*Lateral Raises:* 7.5/10/12.5 - 8/6/4r4p

It's a nice burn you get when you're pushing out the reps that you can't even make up halfway and exhausting yourself

*Upright BB Row:* 20/30/40 - 8/6/3r2p

Max set was agony and I began using a bit too much momentum to help me I think mainly down to fatigue

DB Front Raises: 5/7.5/12.5 - 8/6/6r2p

As above starting to swing a little in the end to help get them up, I know that some is to be expected but I was tired by now and prob should have left off the last exercises.

*Cable Pull Rear Delt:* 9/14/4.5 - 8/6/12L10R

I was struggling with form during 2nd set so decided to do a drop set to complete failure for the 3rd instead of moving up to 18.

*DB Shrugs:* 17.5/22.5/30 - 8/8/6

Finished up the session with these and was burning like a bitch when I finished!!!

A great workout I think albeit a very quick one, I was done and dusted in just over 30 minutes which is pretty quick for 6 different exercises. I was working alone and there was no waiting around so I probably wasn't even resting a minute between sets, I'm not sure if that's good or not and I do have a little pain in my left shoulder that's come on. Doesn't feel like anything bad and hopefully it will settle down over the weekend.

I hadn't planned on training until later today but then forgot about that damn wedding so had to get up on 6 hours sleep and head down there before they closed at 1. I grabbed myself a slice of W/Meal toast and some PB before I went then a BSN Shake PWO. I had a little Bolognese - pasta this afternoon and am going out for dinner shortly. I think that's Fish n Chips which isn't gonna do the diet any good. I've been pretty lapse this week as mentioned and it's been more like 1/2 diet days with 1/2 cheat days. I've also got a Dominos 50% off voucher which I think will be used after my infusion tomorrow afternoon. I am going to train Sunday morning and then I'll be out all day at a christening which will be a day packed with calories no doubt.

Hope everyone has a great weekend and the weather holds up so we can all enjoy it!!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Well thank god the bank holidays are done with now for a while, they've really put me out of kilter due to my inability to turn down social events and days out. I've been drinking far too much, eating well and then terribly mixed in. I'm going to hazard a guess I'm prob a couple lbs back over 15st currently which isn't so bad given how lapse I have been with every aspect of life other than training. It's unfortunate that training isn't the most important and a bitch that diet is 

I trained arms Sunday before I went to the christening and then spent the rest of the day eating in the sun whilst drinking. I managed to contain most of my intake to Vodka and Diet Coke and given how I felt Monday I'm glad I am no longer in the 3 days a week every week club. I think a strict couple weeks detox are in order now to try and resume the good routine I have been in prior to the last few weeks. I'm off to train/weigh in at 430pm and my BBQ meats are defrosting ready for cooking before I start work tonight.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Mate - Still sounds like your hitting it though mate. I mean compare yourself, having a vodka and coke and a few naughties, to what you used to have and its still massively better. Ive said it a few times but I'd sooner have a pizza once a week and keep it real than have a strict diet or "rice cake and fish" ha! for a week.

Got to make it realistic and live with it. Great work, keep fighting.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

Yup- keep pushing it mate!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Cheers guys appreciated, I love the training aspect of it and it's the thing I look forward to most each day. I almost get bored nights that I'm not training and that is when things often go astray. I'm eating infinitely better than I used to as you say so I suppose I shouldn't get too caught up in it. I am always gonna be a fatty at heart and the sweet tooth isn't going away  : Fish and Rice Cakes are never going to figure high on my agenda but hats off to that guy he certainly crafted a sick physique!!

It's easy getting that protein in while the weather is like this albeit expensive as I'm doing about £30 a week on BBQs!!

I've nipped the weights back a little in the gym as I think on looking at it I was sacrificing my form trying to push the weights up and given I'm trying to limit my calories I think I'm better suited to just getting the good reps out rather than humping an extra 10kg like a clown from a youtube fail video 

*Training 03/05/11*

*Chest*

*Flat DB Bench:* 15/22.5/30 - 8/6/4r3a

I suggested we switch flat from BB to DB to try and utilise the stabilisers more and give us a break from the bench for a while. I think I'm gonna stick with these for a bit and see if I can kick it up a few before I go away. I went a bit lighter than I thought I would and as it turns out I was about right so I've got a baseline to build from now

*Incline BB Press:* 20/40/60 - 8/6/7r2a

Up a bit from last week here which was nice, also felt I kept everything tight so form was good and overall pleasing.

*Dips:* 6/6/6r2a

I'm liking this exercise as a change and even though I'm still only doing bodyweight for 3 sets hopefully will be able to start attaching some weights in the near future.

*Incline DB Flies:* 10/17.5/22.5 - 8/6/4r3a

Had to go up a notch on 2nd set due to how busy the gym was and the 15s being out. Also the 20's are broken so I jumped up again to 22.5 for max set. I almost got the 5th rep out but needed a push and then after the 2 assisted it was game over.

Good work out although a bit annoying at how many people were in the gym from halfway through and it made things slow down. It's a small gym but you literally couldn't move and I think it's the busiest I've ever seen it there. Obviously nice for Sean but annoying for me so hopefully it won't be that busy again for a long while!

*Training 04/05/11*

*Back*

*Deadlifts:* 65x4 6/6/6/6

Did these on my own as Jake who I train with said his legs were sore and didn't fancy it. I really really love deadlifting even though it's hard for me to do and it's like a sense of achievement getting a set done. I might even jog it up 5kg next week and see if I can start moving back up again. I had my form watched each set and I only lost a tiny bit during the last couple reps of set 4.

*Bent Over BB Rows:* 50/60/70 - 8/6/5r2p

Love this one too although it's another difficult one, I'm really making sure that I don't come out of my locked position which going back from 80kg to 70 has helped me do.

*Log Lift:* 25/35/45 - 8/6/5r3a

A little better than last week although I knew all about it during the last set and was burning afterwards!

*MG S/Cable Row:* 30/50/70 - 8/6/7r3a

Not sure where this came from but I smashed my working set here with good form and was hoping to make it to 10 unassisted but sadly I couldn't quite make it.

*CG Lat Pulldown:* 25/45/65 - 8/6/5r3a

Last exercise of the night and I nailed an extra rep too. I almost got 6 but just needed a little help with the last few inches and didn't quite get it. A good end to a satisfying workout though and I think back is probably one of my fave workouts at the moment.

Been a good couple sessions so far this week discounting how irritable it was that everyone and their dog was in the gym Tuesday teatime. I can't wait for Shoulders on Friday and then Arms Saturday too! This weekend is gonna be my first sober one for a while and I think I'll treat myself to a curry should I succeed in my endeavours 

I've beene ating better this week too having devoured my way through most of my Rib Eye and a fair few chicken breasts. Tesco also do some nice lean burgers and sausages which help mix things up a bit too. I keep forgetting to take money to weigh myself at the gym, I weighed myself at home but the scales we have are about as much use as my central nervous system so I'll not even use those figures. Hope everyone is having a good week and things are ticking along for you all nicely


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Nightmare weekend in every way, I missed training yesterday because I didn't finish work until gone 6am and slept in passed the gyms opening times.

I ate plenty of protein every day but also plenty of **** too.......

I've woken up today at 11am despite not hitting the sack until 6 again and I'm working again tonight to top it all off.

It's like I've gotten into a Tardis and transported back to December or something :lol:

[ ] Looking forward to weighing myself today

The one silver lining is I have an appointment now with a spasticity specialist on the 1st of June, I have been waiting for this for 5 months now and with a bit of luck they've got some ideas to ehlp. Hopefully they'll be able to offer some form of treatment which may alleviate some of the walking problems I have.

I'm just in the process of setting up a prop bet with a friend of mine whereby if we miss a training session of the 4 a week that have been agreed it's a £50 fine. If you go on the **** it's a £50 fine and I'm just trying to work out a food related one. This is obviously the most important one for me as I suck at eating well currently. It's a hard one to set as he's not trying to lose weight but bulk and obviously you need related goals to bet against each other. Hopefully we'll figure out some way to do it though and if not it will just have to be the training and drinking parts.

Hope everyone had a more enjoyable weekend than mine!!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

I got up Tuesday and I've injured my hip someway that I can't really understand. I've done nothing to cause it that I'm aware of but it's fvking sore moving about so have decided to take a few days and see how it feels as the week progresses. I was also aching a lot all over and was gonna take a week off this month at some point anyway so I guess this has forced my hand a little.

I've been eating whatever all week, mostly bbqs and there has been chocolate being destroyed with alarming regularity too. I'm expecting to be prob 1/2 stone worse off by Monday when I head back and giving myself a nice mountain to climb before Vegas when at the moment I struggle to climb the stairs

It's fair to say the last few weeks have been a car crash for me, I've allowed myself to get taken out of my routine with a bunch of drinking and bad eating over easter. I've not properly gotten back into my routine since that and I'm gonna have to do something drastic to kick back into it after this week or I'm gonna be ordering an extra large wheelchair at the airport for getting through to departures....

Work has gotten a little more intense lately and a few things are causing some problems but I can't understand why I've slipped so badly over the last few weeks. Still no point sitting here moaning about it I reap what I sow and atm I'm just digging myself into a hole that nobody can get out of but me and me only. Reading this post back it's a whiny load of **** but fk it I needed to vent somewhere about how much of a tool I've been. If I could do it I would go and check myself into a health farm for a week to kick myself up the ass and stop the regression to my old habits. Enough whining anyway I have work at 10 so better get my nut down for some sleep


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

Mark- get some pictures together of physiques you admire, put them on the fridge, on the inside of your training log, on the bathroom mirror, on the sun visor in your car- these will help remind you of your goals. don't go shopping hungry and take a list of foods with you that you need and don't stray from it. if you want chocolate/junk then go and walk and fetch it then you will burn off what you are about to consume or it might just stop you going anyway if you can't be bothered to walk. in addition- set some specific and time measurable goals to work toward. if they're large goals then break them down to smaller achievable goals which build to the larger goal.

make/it/happen


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

MrO2b said:


> Mark- get some pictures together of physiques you admire, put them on the fridge, on the inside of your training log, on the bathroom mirror, on the sun visor in your car- these will help remind you of your goals. don't go shopping hungry and take a list of foods with you that you need and don't stray from it. if you want chocolate/junk then go and walk and fetch it then you will burn off what you are about to consume or it might just stop you going anyway if you can't be bothered to walk. in addition- set some specific and time measurable goals to work toward. if they're large goals then break them down to smaller achievable goals which build to the larger goal.
> 
> make/it/happen


Thanks Rob great advice. I think one of the big problems I have had is getting slack with the recording of training/eating and once some things start to slip it leads to others. Whilst I was recording everything I did/ate things were ticking along well and I think this Poker team thing I've been involved in hasn't helped as it's thrown all my training out of balance. That's finished as of this week and I'm now recording everything again so I have 5 weeks of work to get through before my holiday.

I'm lucky that I can't really go shopping myself as it's too much walking and I just list everything I need with my mum who then gets it. The downside is that she always comes back with loads of garbage which I eat too much of, again that's just something I have to stop myself doing and show a bit of common sense. My goal for the next month is just to lose weight every week, I'm not sure how quickly I can expect to drop weight with the absence of cardio from my diet. I'm not going to place numerical targets, just jump on the scales each week and look for improvement.

I'm training alone all week as my partner is on holiday so I can just get down there and crack on in my own time with no distractions. I'll be off down to train in a bit and will update everything from today either after work tonight or in the morning.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Goodluck mate only just found this journal and I've gotta support ya being an ex fulltime poker player myself (still play few hours a week).


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

On The Rise said:


> Goodluck mate only just found this journal and I've gotta support ya being an ex fulltime poker player myself (still play few hours a week).


Thanks buddy, it's my quiet little corner of UKM to keep a track of what I'm doing and mostly rant over the last few weeks 

The poker seems like a lifetime ago now although I do still work in the industry, Dr's orders got me out of it and I'm not too gutted really the way it was going. It's a very very hard game to make a living from now, not like back in 2006 when people just use to give you money :lol:

I only really play when I go to Vegas in the summer now and at festivals around the UK. What did you/do you play, tourneys or cashgames?

I'm probably gonna start playing a bit more now over the next month or so online again to try and keep me out of the pub at weekends. I've got to get back into the routine I was in early this year and not the 'summer' out every weekend one I've been getting on the last month :lol:


----------



## RMC... (Mar 25, 2011)

Just wanted to say........

sir I tip my hat to you, my mum has MS I know the effects first hand on family. You should be very proud of yourself for not letting this terrible illness beat you....respect to you.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 16/05/11*

14:00 2 Slices W/M with Flora and 2 Scoops P/P

17:00 1 1/2 Scoops BSN (PWO)

18:00 1 Tin Tuna and 2 Dsp Seafood Dressing

21:30 1 Chicken Breast fried in Teriyaki Marinade with Beansprouts, Cabbage, Onion, Peppers

00:00 1 Tbsp PB and 1/2 Pro 50

02:00 1/2 Pro 50

05:00 2 Scoops P/P

Trying to get back to a more sensible eating routine and to start noting everything again. Time to get busy and cut some more weight before my holdiay. I'm not entirely sure what happened over the last month although I do no I'd prefer it not happening again as it's a fking pain in the ass and sets me back some way.

*Training 16/05/11*

*Chest*

*Decline DB Press:* 10/17.5/25 - 8/6/6r1p/1p

Dropped a couple kg from what I had been doing as I was working alone and given me being as agile as a hippo it's hard to get the weights up on my final set for this exercise. Tried a 4th set as I hadn't done any assisted reps and as is shown it didn't work too well.....

*Incline DB Press:* 12.5/17.5/25 - 8/6/7r1p

First time I've done incline with DB as opposed to on the bench and I quite liked it. Might stick with DB for few weeks as a change, think BB was getting a bit stale anyway.

*Dips:* 6/6/5

Bodyweight only for each one which is enough when you weigh as much as me  This really agitates my clonus for some reason and I had to take a couple minutes after the 2nd set to let things settle.

*Cable Crossovers:* 14/23/32 - 8/6/6r2p

Couldn't get to the benches to do flies as the gym had got busier by now so just got on the cables otherwise I would have been waiting around. Was a nice change anyway and I certainly felt the burn come the last set.

*Flat DB Bench:* 12.5/17.5/25 - 8/6/5r1p

Was pretty beat by now and the last set was a real struggle. Tried to go for a few more reps in a 4th set but my body was absolutely fked.

Good session and I actually enjoy training on my own as I can limit the distractions and not have to worry about anything but what I am doing. Today I'm really feeling it and my chest is feeling pretty sore so I think the job was done. Hopefully I can stay on top of my eating and get back on the case properly!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok so I've not been too well this week, I've had a bit of a dodgy stomach and a little flare up with my legs that I can't really attach to anything other than maybe withdrawals from junk food... I've been eating pretty well and cut out the **** so hopefully with another alcohol free clean weekend coming up I can immerse myself in a good routine on the run up to my holiday. My MS is being a royal pain at the moment and I'm really a bit concerned if this specialist doesn't do something as my mobility is bad even by my standards at the moment. Hopefully he's got a magic wand that will loosen things up because at the moment I'm gonna be having big problems out there :cursing:

*Diet 17/05/11*

16:00 2 Slices W/Meal with PB

17:30 1 1/2 Scoops BSN

20:00 1 Chicken Breast in Nandos marinade and 1 Pitta

00:00 1/2 Chicken Breast and 1/2 Pro 50

03:00 1/2 Chicken Breast and 1/2 Pro 50

*Diet 18/05/11*

11:30 2 Slices W/Meal with Flora

15:00 Pro 50

19:00 Spaghetti Bolognese made with lean steak mince (small amount of pasta)

22:30 As above

02:00 1 1/2 Scoops BSN

*Diet 19/05/11*

13:00 Prawn Salad and 1/2 Pro 50

16:00 Spaghetti Bolognese (small amount pasta)

18:30 1 Chicken Breast and 1 1/2 Tesco Finest Burgers

22:00 1/2 Punnet Strawberries

01:30 1 1/2 BSN

Work is pretty hectic so not getting to eat at the times I would like every day. Still my diet is much improved on the last few weeks and hopefully will remain so in order that I can crack on with ditching the lbs. Gonna hopefully get to the gym tomorrow all things being well and catch up on the couple sessions I have already missed this week


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Went back to the gym for the first time since Monday and the results weren't pretty. I stretched off then went for some 60kg Deadlifts which started ok but by the time I had done 4x5 my legs were worse than they are when I finish a full work out. Not what I was hoping for but hey ho, I left the gym after settling down and came straight home. I'm going to go back tomorrow or Sunday and try a few exercises that don't have any standing involved to see if that pans out any better.

Pretty frustrating as I thought things were starting to settle down. I hate not training as it's probably the most enjoyable thing I do all week and helps break the monotony of sleep, work, eat. This appointment on the first can't come quick enough and I really hope that it bears some fruit or things settle. If not Vegas is gonna be a royal pain in the ass and I might be flying round the gaff in a scooter lol.

*Diet 20/05/11*

12:30 2 Slices W/M with PB and 1 Scoop Syntha 6

15:00 Prawn Salad and 1/2 Pro 50

19:30 5oz Lean Steak sliced with Beansprouts, Cabbage, Peppers, Onions and Mushrooms in Teriyaki sauce. Bowl Strawberries

22:30 As above

23:30 1/2 Pro 50

03:00 1 Scoop Syntha 6

I ate a Bag of Walkers lites and a pack of Toffee Poppets too while I was watching the Office finale oops.

****ty week but thankfully I've been on the ball with everything bar training on the most part. Got a nice day tomorrow though, my brother and his wife are coming round with their little girl for the day. She's 15 months old and into everything it's great to watch her flying all over the place. I've just bought her a swing to be put out in the garden and a slide too for her to play on now she will probably be coming over more often. Looking forward to a roast dinner too so it should be a really nice day.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

RMC... said:


> Just wanted to say........
> 
> sir I tip my hat to you, my mum has MS I know the effects first hand on family. You should be very proud of yourself for not letting this terrible illness beat you....respect to you.


Hey mate thanks very much, in all fairness even with the problems I have I am still luckier than a lot of people in many other aspects of life so it's not all bad 

I wish your mum all the best and hopefully she and I both will be not waiting too much longer before they can at least stop the disease in it's tracks if not cure it.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow it's been longer than I thought since I posted, not a lot has been going on that's worth posting about really unfortunately. I have only trained twice in the last two weeks as I have been having a few problems health wise. Thankfully most of it was due to picking up stomach complaint which was incredibly painful, my stomach was that knotted I couldn't even stand up straight and could hardly even stumble to the bathroom. It lasted 3 or 4 days and I was back to normal the back end of last week.

The week before I trained chest on Monday all felt good, came home slept and when I woke on Tuesday my legs were in a heavily clonic state which was a royal pain in the ass and basically meant I was housebound until things settled. The last couple months my spasticity has been markedly increased as I've mentioned when I've been whining previously, luckily not many people read about it so sorry to the few that do :tongue:

Bit of luck this specialist on Wednesday can give me some miracle to ease it up and get me at least able to get around a lot better than I have been. A couple years ago I never envisaged riding around Vegas on an electric scooter but if needs must I guess I'll be doing that for a portion of my trip this year. I've already set up a race between her any myself around the Venetian where I'm staying should I get one :lol:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Well I went to the gym a couple times late last week but couldn't really train properly as I'm still suffering with this increased spasticity and my clonus onset is almost instant now:cursing:

I went to see the specialist on Wednesday and was hoping he might have some idea that would revert things back to how they were in January. I couldn't walk very far but at least I could workout almost as I wanted to with only a few limitations and at the moment this spasticity is really grinding on me.

I've just added a new medication to my already well assorted cabinet and I need to get up to 24mg per day. I started on 2mg and just moved onto 4mg yesterday so moving up in 2mg increments. I'm seemingly having more problems as opposed to less but it might be an initial shock so I just have to crack on and see where I am in 2 weeks once up to a bigger dose. The joking about a scooter in Vegas might actually be a necessity now if things carry on, that'll teach me to crack a joke about it:rolleyes:

I've not really been eating terribly well or following any set routine either with timing etc. I decided to head down and train this afternoon. I would like to get a couple good weeks in before I go on holiday to at least cheer myself up a bit as I've been getting quite snappy around the house. Even if I have to do shorter workouts or change a few exercises it's better than sitting at home with the hump!!

Weighed myself as well today and I was 15st 5 which wasn't as heavy as I expected but a lot heavier than I obviously would like. Couple weeks of very strict dieting and hopefully a full schedule of workouts should remedy that somewhat and if I'm back under 15 in a couple weeks I will be happy. The ideal world would be these new meds performing a miracle so that I can at least introduce some rowing or something back into my training as a little cardio boost but hey ho I guess I will just have to see what transpires over the coming months.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Double post


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Training 06/06/11*

*Chest*

*Flat DB Press:* 15/22.5/27/5 - 8/6/8r1a

Gonna go with DB press until I go away for a change from Bench, I've lost a little strength over the last couple weeks too I noticed so it's gonna be a bit of a guessing game. I think these weights were about right and I'll edge up to 30kg next week.

*Dips:* BWx3 - 6/6/6r1a

Being a fatty I'm still not trying to do anything over BW, not sure if I should try strapping even 5 on for my max set or just try and focus on my form each set.

*Incline BB Bench:* 20/40/60 - 8/6/6r2a

Was dead on the last of the assisted reps and couldn't even move the bar off my chest so I guess that was a good few sets on here!

*Incline DB Flies:* 10/15/20 - 8/6/6r1a

This just about killed me off and I was fit to break after this. Good session albeit painful and hopefully I'll be able to get my full 4 in this week.

*Diet 06/06/11*

14:30 Chilli Con Carne - rice

18:30 Prawn Salad and 1/2 Pro 50

21:00 1 Scoop Syntha 6

22:00 2 Chicken Breasts in Teriyaki Marinade and 1 bowl of Strawberries

Not sure what I'm going to eat next as I'm off to bed in a minute, I've a split shift for work tomorrow so working at 5am until lunchtime and then 7pm until 3am. I've got another prawn salad in the fridge so might have that when I get up or just some PB and 1/2 a pro 50. I want to get as much off as possible over the next few weeks so I'm gonna have to be super strict about anything I'm eating and drinking. Also I want to fully enjoy myself when I'm away and eat trashy if I want. I think a good detox for 2weeks will go someway to making that not be so bad!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

I've trained 4x this week which is a relief after not being able to train properly for what seemed like an age. My diet is getting back on track although still not perfect with a spatter of snacks/choc. I have lost 2lbs this week so will hopefully drop a few more before I head off on holiday. Not able to train as heavy as I was doing a couple months back but I am did punish myself Tuesday on back day doing deadlifts, rack pulls and then bent over rows. My back is still feeling sore now across what it seems like the whole surface!!

I think I'll take some pics when I get back from holiday as I will no doubt be heavier then and try to see how much improvement I can make over the rest of the summer/year. I feel a lot better in myself and the changes whilst not noticeable to me have been to the people who frequent the gym and other people who I see very infrequently. I guess I'm just a typical fat kid in many respects who can't stay out of the cake drawer 

With a bit of luck work will settle down and I can get back into updating daily as I was earlier. There is no surprise that when I'm updating constantly and recording everything meticulously that the results were better and I was more on the ball. Still that's something I have to do and as the saying goes you reap what you sow.....

I'm not really recording what I'm lifting at the moment as it's all lighter stuff than I have been before the layoff. I'm going to try for four sessions next week and then I will possibly do 2 small sessions Mon/Wed next week before I then head off for a fortnight. I'm going to try and maintain some control over my diet in Vegas and will be aiming to eat semi well on the most part. Given the way my MS is I don't think that I will be drinking every night like I did last year and will be putting in plenty of volume poker wise to try and pacify the problems a little by spending more time sat down.

Enough rambling from me anyway hope everyone is well and enjoying their weekend


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow it's been over a month since I last updated, I've been to Vegas and got back last week. Unfortunately it wasn't a financially successful trip but it was an excellent holiday and great fun. I indulged myself far too much and ate terribly almost all the way bar plenty of fruit. My MS was playing up and I had to rent a motorised scooter for most of the trip to help me get around. It was a god send to be honest as without one I wouldn't have been able to walk to the valet in the Palazzo where I was staying much less get around Vegas.

I got back last Friday and have been struggling to get over the jet lag. I've not been able to sleep for more than 3 or 4 hours in one go and my spasticity is the worst it's ever been. I went to the gym a couple times this week and I'm finding it hard as after a couple exercises my legs are extremely clonic and irritated. I've started this new medication again from the base dose building up and will be at the dose my new specialist wants in time for a review on the 17th of August. The way it's going thus far isn't promising and I feel that my symptoms are worse than they have been previously as opposed to improving.

I'm going to start things from scratch as of Monday at which point I will weigh myself again and take some pictures this time to upload as a starting point. I'm going to switch back to the initial method I was using when dieting at the start and note everything I eat every day. I don't think alcohol is going to be much of a problem over the coming months as I'm not too good getting around the house, nevermind hitting the town getting hammered.

I'm wishing the next month away if I'm honest as I want to see exactly what is going to happen with these new tablets which seem to be causing more problems than they're resolving. I had planned a weekend in Coventry for a poker tournament at the end of August but again this is all dependent on how things are with my spasticity and at present I can't see it happening. Hopefully I can break back into a proper sleeping routine over the weekend and hit the ground running on Monday. I may have to rethink some of the exercises I'm doing as standing ones might be a problem the way things are at present. All can be done in running though and it should make life interesting as I try to ascertain what I can do with the way things are now.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok so I started training and monitoring my food intake again from Monday and weighed myself before training too. I was 15st 10 which wasn't pretty but better than I expected given how liberally I've been eating **** and drinking the last month. I got my mum to make me up a chilli yesterday which should last me for 5/6 meals and I've gotten a big bag of sweet potatoes too. I have a few kg of chicken lying around but have put an order in for a bunch more with my butcher. I have no inclination to go drinking while I'm in the condition I am in with my mobility so I am looking at a good uninterrupted spell of eating well and training as hard as I can all things allowing.

*Training 18/07/11*

*Chest*

*Inc DB Bench:* 10/15/20/25 - 8/8/8/6r1p

Not feeling particularly strong at the moment which is unsurprising given what I've been feeding my body of late. Going to use the next couple weeks as a feeler to gauge where I am at with weights etc.

*Inc DB Flies:* 10/15/20/10 - 8/8/5/15

Did a drop set here as my max set on 20s was a little disappointing and that certainly put some burn into my chest. Not sure if it's a good idea or not but it felt good so I might continue

*Dips* BWx3 - 6/4/3-2p

I was struggling after the first set here so just tried to get through as best I could. I either must learn to slow myself down when I'm alone or alter the order I do things in....

*Flat DB Bench:* 12.5/20/27.5 - 8/8/4r1p

Really feeling it by now and was almost dead on my max set. Tried to squeeze out six but couldn't even move the db from my chest.

*Machine Press:* 20/30/40 - 8/8/4r1p

Walked passed this on the way out so thought I'd have a quick blast at it and was going well until 3rd set 

Judging by the tenderness in my chest today this was a good session and I quite liked training earlier when there were only 2 other people in the gym. Not sure how much missing out on forced reps matters and I threw in a couple drop sets instead. Again don't know if that is hugely beneficial but it's better than doing nothing I guess.

*Diet 18/07/11*

13:00 Tin of Tuna with Tbsp Seafood Sauce and 1/2 Pro 50

16:00 1 Scoop Syntha 6 Post workout

19:00 1 Sweet Potato as Wedges and Chilli

21:30 1/2 Pro 50

00:30 Chilli

03:30 1 Scoop Syntha 6

Got enough chilli to feed a small army and it tastes pretty decent too. Not sure of the exact macros but I'm not eating huge portions and it's mostly made up of lean steak mince so can't be terrible. As for weight targets I think I'm going to gauge it on looks as opposed to actual numbers. I am not sure what weight would be right for me as I've always been very heavy, even when I was pretty fit in the Navy I was still 14 stone.

I'm gonna get my dad to take some pics tomorrow so I can put them up while I'm in a state, hopefully in a few months when I take some more I'm looking a bit better which in all fairness shouldn't be hard lol.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Training 19/07/11*

*Legs*

*S/M Squats:* 20/30/40/50/50 - 5/5/5/5/3

I've not done these for a while but thought that whilst I may not be able to do a proper workout on legs for obvious reasons, I may as well try to do a little if I can. I struggled on 50kg, the last couple reps of the 4th set were very hard and I only got 3 out before not getting up on 5. It's a starting point though and somewhere to work from getting back to where I was a few months back.

*S/M SLDL:* 20/30/40/50/60 - 5/5/5/5/3

The heavy tremors were present here by set 4 and in the last I had nothing left on the 3rd rep up so had to knock it on the head there. Again a bit weaker than I was before when doing these 2 exercises, should be able to remedy that over the coming period with some proper eating and cleaner living 

I certainly know I trained legs today even though in reality it was hardly a big session with only 2 exercises. My hamstrings are really tight and my quads ache like mad. I look even more drunk stumbling around the house than I do on any normal day :lol:

*Diet 19/07/11*

12:30 Chilli

16:00 1 Scoop Syntha 6 post workout

17:00 Chilli

19:30 1/2 Pro 50

22:30 1 Chicken Breast in Teriyaki Marinade and 2 sml Pitta

00:45 1/2 Pro 50

03:30 1 Scoop Syntha 6

Getting back into a better routine and managing to avoid the sweet drawer in the fridge which is key. I think next time I cook a bunch of Chilli up I'll freeze it so that I can keep chicken as the staple part of my diet and not beef. I've ordered some Gaspari Myofusion to try next on my protein powder tour and am looking forward to that arriving this week. Also going to make some of JPaycheck's protein bars using his now famous recipe, will have to keep those for weekends or post workout though as they're quite carby


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You seeing / feeling any changes in your physique / strength mate ?


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Milky said:


> You seeing / feeling any changes in your physique / strength mate ?


Hi buddy, at the moment I'm a feeling like **** after a month or so of eating crap, drinking too much and not resting enough. I put on about 12lbs from my lightest and 7 over the last 2 weeks so not great. Binge drinking and eating crap will do that pretty quickly though and I knew what was coming.....

Before I went away the owner at my gym said that my shape was looking better around my chest, shoulders and arms. When I started I was like a ball of butter so it's not hard to improve on that :lol:

I don't really notice it myself and just plod along getting on with it. I'm a bit disappointed with myself for slipping for a bit there, that was down to getting a bit ****ed off with my MS flaring up and causing me more probs. In turn I let my diet slip, started drinking more and those are obviously the two most important things to keep in check.

No point crying over spilt milk though and hopefully I can get back to the same routine I was in earlier in the year. I feel stronger, the only place I notice more definition is my arms I think. I'll get some pics up of the mess I'm in after the holiday and hopefully once I've dropped some fat over the next few months some comparisons will show a bit of change.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TrainingwithMS said:


> Hi buddy, at the moment I'm a feeling like **** after a month or so of eating crap, drinking too much and not resting enough. I put on about 12lbs from my lightest and 7 over the last 2 weeks so not great. Binge drinking and eating crap will do that pretty quickly though and I knew what was coming.....
> 
> Before I went away the owner at my gym said that my shape was looking better around my chest, shoulders and arms. When I started I was like a ball of butter so it's not hard to improve on that :lol:
> 
> ...


Onwards and upwards mate...


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 20/07/11*

12:00 Chilli

14:00 My Bar Deluxe

17:30 Spag Bol

20:30 My Bar

00:00 Tin of Tuna and 4 Mini Flapjack squares

02:30 1 Scoop Syntha 6

Supp heavy day as I was manic at work and barely had time to breathe. I had a couple sample bars through from MP so ate those, not too bad really and I did like the Vanilla & Honeycomb one. No training today, just as well because my legs are absolutely shot from Tueday. I'm still feeling it now Thursday afternoon so hopefully it will ease a little before I go to shoulders tonight.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Training 21/07/11*

*Shoulders*

*DB Shoulder Press: *10/15/20 - 8/6/8r1p

Surprised myself on my max set as I hadn't expected to push 8 out and other than the last couple form was good too.

*Lateral Raises:* 5/7.5/10 - 8/6/6r2p

Worked through these super quick and could hardly lift my arms by the end.

*BB Upright Row:* 15/25/35 - 8/6/3r2p

Working at pace obviously takes it out of me and I struggled her on the max set

*DB Front Raises:* 7.5/10/12.5 - 8/6/4r2p

Ouch

*Cable Rear Delt Pulls (rope):* 9/14/23 - 8/8/20

Never done these before and only tried them for a different exercise after seeing a video on youtube. Says only need to go light so I guessed my max, obviously got it a bit wrong and will have to go heavier next week 

I wasn't going to train as my legs are still very sore from Tuesday, coupled with the fact I've picked up a chesty cough I am moving and spluttering like an old man at the moment :lol:

Hopefully they'll settle down before tomorrow as I'm not sure how I'll get on with deadlifts and bent over rows with my legs so tender. I'll play it by ear though and if no better I'll just head down and do a bit of arms. :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mate how the hell can you eat a tin of tuna ?

I hate it from the tin...


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Milky said:


> mate how the hell can you eat a tin of tuna ?
> 
> I hate it from the tin...


If I haven't got any seafood sauce lying about I just throw some pepper in, it's not nice but I just whack it down quickly. I prefer to have a tablespoon of sauce to moisten it up and it goes down nice then. Truth be told I don't particularly like it but it's a good dose of protein so has to be done....


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 21/07/11*

10:30 2 Slices of W/Meal toast with PB

13:30 1 Scoop Gasp Myofusion

15:30 Small bowl of Bolognese Sauce

18:30 1 Chicken Breast 5 oven cooked Potato Croquettes and 2 Tbsp Sweetcorn

20:30 My Protein Cookies 'n Cream MRP post workout (decent tasting)

23:30 Small bowl of Bolognese sauce and 1/2 Pro 50

02:00 5 mini Flapjacks

04:30 1 Scoop Syntha 6

*Training 21/07/11*

*Shoulders*

*DB Shoulder Press: *10/15/20 - 8/6/6r1p

*DB Lateral Raises:* 5/7.5/10 - 8/6/6r3p

*BB Upright Row:* 15/25/35 - 8/6/3r3p

*DB Front Raises:* 7.5/10/12.5 - 8/6/4r2p

*Cable Rear Delt Pulls (rope):* 9/14/23 - 8/8/15

I'm down a little on everything still after the enforced missed sessions and my holiday. Hopefully this will all return quickly as my diet and routine gets back into check. I've never done the rear delt exercise with cables, it said you don't need much weight in the video I saw so I followed that and obviously got it a bit wrong so just went to failure. I am rushing my way through things to the point where most days I am done in not much more than 30minutes. I don't know if this is a good or bad thing, I like training quickly rather than plodding along so I'm gonna keep it this way and see what transpires.

*Training 22/07/11*

*Back*

*BB Bent Over Rows:* 50/60/70 - 8/6/4r/3r/2p

*CG Lat PD:* 20/40/60 - 8/6/8r2p

I stopped after 2 exercises today as I wasn't feeling great and started feeling a bit strange. I've not been sleeping too well over the last couple weeks since coming back from Vegas and that has obviously left me rundown. I've picked up a chesty cough too and my throat feels like I've been smoking 60 Marlboro a day at the moment. I'm topping up my prescription meds with cough mixture, day nurse, night nurse and hopefully it's gonna clear itself up soon so I can crack on.

I have hospital tomorrow for my infusion so will just write it off as a bad day and start afresh monday. I've managed to find some willpower again somehow turning down nights out tonight and tomorrow. The longer I can stay off the booze the better as that is the catalyst for me slipping into terrible habits. I'm at the point now where I'd prefer a takeaway to a night on the **** anyway if I'm gonna cheat so that's probably the lesser of two evils and a takeaway doesn't impact on your training like drinking does!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 22/07/11*

10:00 2 Slices W/Meal toast and Supreme Protein bar (not bad but won't be changing to it)

13:00 Chilli and 1 w/m pitta

16:00 1 Scoop Isoclear (very nice) 1 Muscle Milk bar (very nice)

19:30 1 Chicken Breast in Satay Sauce, 1 Sweet Potato and bowl of Strawberries

23:00 Bowl of Bolognese sauce and w/m pitta

02:30 1 Scoop Syntha 6

*Diet 23/07/11*

14:00 1 Muscle Milk bar

20:00 Paella and bowl of Strawberries

03:00 100g Popcorn watching Khan

Got up late and had to rush to the hospital for my infusion. Grabbed a protein bar which I ate while I was in hospital, got home late afternoon and didn't feel like eating so wasn't going to force anything. Ate a paella at 8pm and then again didnt' feel like eating again. Felt up to a bag of popcorn while I watched Khan dismantle Judah....

*Garbage 24/07/11 *

16:00 BBQ 2 Chicken Breast, 2 Sausages, 1 Burger and 6 potato croquettes.

Crap

200g Haribo

5 Club biscuits

Flake Icecream cone

2 Mars bars

1 Scoop Syntha 6

1/2 Dominos Pizza and 1 Garlic Pizza Bread

Dominos cookies

For the first time since I've been diagnosed I'm actually feeling a bit sorry for myself at the moment. The problems which have arisen since I started with the new tablets are at an all time high, I struggled to walk to the ward for my infusion from the carpark Saturday which is no distance at all. It's painful for me walking at the best of times but I can crack on with it and just take a rest. Currently it's not only painful but nigh on impossible for me to walk even semi normally and it's really starting to annoy me. I am even struggling to get around the house the last week or so and the next couple of weeks can't pass quickly enough for me.

The gym is ok because once I'm inside I can get about easily enough, it was only when I am stood with nothing within touching distance that I become aware of how unbalanced I am due to the increased spasticity. I'm a little run down too I think through lack of sleep so have picked up a bit of a chesty cough/throat too. Hopefully that will dissipate quickly too as this may be causing some problems in conjunction with everything else:cursing:

Enough moaning from me anyway, I can still get to to the gym and hopefully the rest of the stuff will work itself out once I see the top dog soon


----------



## Orm (May 6, 2010)

Morning mate. Sorry to hear how you're feeling at the moment. Have you considered supplementing with l-glutamine. I have a poor immune system due to my ms but I swear by this stuff. Very rarely get coughs n colds these days. Have a look in to it. It's very cheap.

Glad to see you're back training.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Orm said:


> Morning mate. Sorry to hear how you're feeling at the moment. Have you considered supplementing with l-glutamine. I have a poor immune system due to my ms but I swear by this stuff. Very rarely get coughs n colds these days. Have a look in to it. It's very cheap.
> 
> Glad to see you're back training.


Hi m8 I know a bit of a nightmare but hopefully the specialists will at least ease it so I can get back to training normally in time. I've not looked into it but will do so, I rarely get coughs/colds or anything like that but this one is annoying me now.

I've just trained now and had to sack it off after a few exercises because my legs just aren't playing ball and I spent more time sat down waiting for them to settle than I did training lol...


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Orm said:


> Morning mate. Sorry to hear how you're feeling at the moment. Have you considered supplementing with l-glutamine. I have a poor immune system due to my ms but I swear by this stuff. Very rarely get coughs n colds these days. Have a look in to it. It's very cheap.
> 
> Glad to see you're back training.


Hi mate yeah it's very irritating but not a lot I can do other than see what transpires over the coming weeks/months. I haven't looked at Glutamine but will do so now thanks, I'm quite lucky with regards to colds and stuff too but this one is a nuisance!!

I just went to do chest there and had to quit after three exercises because my legs were going beserk. Still I got a bit done and I'll just have to keep plugging until normal service is resumed 

Hope you're well anyway buddy and thanks for the tip :thumbup1:


----------



## Orm (May 6, 2010)

I'm doing alright thanks. Training going well. Turkey in just over 4 weeks so I'm pretty focussed.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Orm said:


> I'm doing alright thanks. Training going well. Turkey in just over 4 weeks so I'm pretty focussed.


Where you going mate ?


----------



## Orm (May 6, 2010)

Gumbet near bodrum


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Orm said:


> Gumbet near bodrum


I am going to Oludeniz end of next month...


----------



## Orm (May 6, 2010)

I did look to book there but somebody told me its a bit quiet. I've been to gumbet before so know what to expect. Went to marmaris last year but the transfer pist me off.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok so I trained chest yesterday but my legs decided I was done only 1/2 way through the session so I finished it off today when I went in to do some legs. I only got through squats and they gave up again so no SLDL either :cursing:

Spoke to the specialist on the phone today and he agreed that I should stop taking the medication that he prescribed me recently which is good. He prescribed another which upon a bit of research is a pain medication and not really what I want. I've told him that whilst I feel some pain when walking and generally I don't feel it warrants medicating at this time. I am happy that I can deal with teh discomfort and my priority is the spasticity. I've not been able to get back in touch as of yet to discuss this so hopefully I can before the week is out.

I had dropped a lb from last week so am sitting at 15st 9 now, still some way from where I was at easter but that's the first step back in the direction I want to be going.

*Training 25/07/11*

*Chest*

*Flat DB Press:* 10/15/20/25 - 8/8/8/8r1p

*Inc DB Press:* 12.5/20/27.5 - 8/8/4r1p

Inc DB Flies: 10/15/20 - 8/6/5r1p

I had to quit here as I mentioned earlier which was annoying, still not much to be done and for the moment I'll just have to play things by ear every time I train.

*Diet 25/07/11*

10:30 2 Slices W/M Toast and PB

13:30 Protein Bar (Muscle Milk)

16:30 1 Scoop Syntha 6 (post workout)

18:00 2 Extra Lean Sausages BBQ'd and 1 Sweet Potato

21:30 1 Chicken Breast in Pitta Bread

02:00 1 Scoop Syntha 6

*Training 26/07/11*

*Chest/Legs*

*Dips:* B/Weight - 6/5/3r1p

*Machine Press:* 20/30/40 - 8/8/11r1p

*Squats S/M:* 20/30/40/50/60 - 5/5/5/5/Fail

Buckled when trying to get back up on the last set here and my legs were shot so left it there. Didn't do SLDL as I was already hopping round the gym like a chicken when I tried to walk. Hey ho day off tomorrow and back for shoulders Thursday


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm actually really struggling today and I'm starting to think going back on legs might not have been my brightest idea. I'm with my Physio and Nurse on the 3rd so going to speak with them and see what their recommendations are. It might be that I just have to make do with core work instead of legs I really don't know. I'm going to just chill for the rest of the week now while they hopefully settle down. Should things ease up then I'll try to get down to do Shoulders and Back at some point and then reassess after I see them Wednesday.

I PM'd JP yesterday about HIT and I've ordered a book he recommended along with another Mentzer book that popped up on Amazon alongside it. I'm going to read these once they get here and I'll no doubt be harassing him for explanations too. It might turn out to be something that isn't feasible for me but researching and exploring new avenues is never be a bad thing in my experience.

I like the theory behind HIT as it means getting in, getting the work done and getting the **** out. Save the mothers meeting for the pub or football training imo!!

Being the dummy I am the legs will probably feel alright tomorrow and I'll bowl down there to train anyway. Come Friday I'll be feeling sorry for myself as I hobble around the house again


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Well stopping the meds hasn't worked as I expected and I have gotten even worse so I'm really at a loss now. I guess there may be some other problem and I might have to give these drugs another go after all because I wasn't as bad as I am now on the dose I was on. I have an appointment with my nurse tomorrow morning and I'll see what she thinks. I have the Consultant on the 17th so I'm going to have to call him before and harass him again.

I've trained Chest and Back this week albeit a modified Back session as I had to leave out deadlifts and I'm going to have to think about something else instead of Bent Over Row until I can settle my legs. The myoclonus is present almost immediately if I stand at the wrong angle and it's a big hindrance to these exercises. I'll have another go next week and maybe dropping the weight will work but I'll just have to see.

*Training 01/08/11*

*Chest*

*Flat DB Press:* 12.5/20/27.5 - 8/8/8r1p

*Inc DB Press:* 12.5/17.5/25 - 8/8/6r1p

*Inc DB Flies:* 10/15/20 - 8/8/5r

*Machine Press:* 20/35/50 - 8/8/8r1p

Went early as I was on my own and the gym was almost empty which was heaven. A couple people I knew were training at the same time and had a chuckle at me hobbling around with the dumbbells but I was able to get through things quickly and was done in 1/2 an hour. I was absolutely dripping by the time I finished and after my obligatory 10minutes leg calming period was on the way home.

*Training 02/08/11*

*Back*

*BB Bent Over Row:* 50/60/70 - 8/6/4r

*CG Lat Pulldown:* 30/45/60 - 8/6/5r2p

*MG Seated Row:* 35/50/70 8/6/4r1p

*Log Lift:* 20/30/40 - 8/6/5r2p

Again pretty quiet so I was able to shift on through without queuing or waiting around. As mentioned earlier I was unsteady doing BOR so will probably exchange weight for reps next time so as to not be likely on the deck when I lose balance. Provided a show again for the few people training as I hobbled from place to place :lol:

*Diet 01/08/11*

13:00 2 Slices W/M toast and Whole Earth PB

15:30 1 Scoop Gaspari Myofusion (post workout)

20:00 1 Chicken Breast BBQ'd and 1 Sweet Potato (Dsp pickle)

23:00 2 extra lean Sausages and 1/2 Pro 50

02:30 1 scoop Gaspari Myofusion

*Diet 02/08/11*

14:00 1/2 Pro 50 pre workout

15:30 1 MaxiMilk Strawberry and a Prawn Salad


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok so I've been a lazy ****er and haven't posted up my diet for the last few days. Truth is I've been having too much fun following The Ultimate Warrior's relentless push to 10k posts in under a year, man that guy has some serious posting stamina and must be the only guy I know that sleeps less than me :lol:

Anyway my diet has been clean all week, I'm easing myself back into a good routine which will hopefully see me pick up where I left off when I fell off the wagon so to speak back in May. I've just been given a new medication to try by my Spasticity team so hopefully that will reap some benefits over the coming months and I won't be housebound bar driving to the gym. In Vegas it was groovy with one of those scooters but I don't think it'll be quite the same roaring through Waitrose on one doing my shopping 

Looking forward to Sunday when I'm going to play some Poker and stuff my face :tongue:

I forgot to write down the rest of Tuesdays food but I know it was all clean anyway so not to worry.

*Diet 03/04/11*

12:30 2 Slices W/M with PB

16:00 Prawn Salad

19:30 1 C/Breast with Wasabi and Plum marinade, 1 Sweet Potato and Can of Diet Coke

21:30 Maxi Milk

23:30 1 Chicken Breast in Wasabi and Plum marinade & 1/2 Pro 50

02:30 1 Scoop Gasp Myofusion and 1 Dsp PB

*Diet 04/04/11*

12:30 2 Slices W/M with PB and Maxi Milk

16:00 Packet Chilli and 2 W/M Pitta

20:30 Maxi Milk post workout

22:30 2 C/Breasts with seasoning and 1 Sweet Potato

01:00 1/2 Pro 50

04:00 Gaspari Myofusion 1 Scoop

*Training 04/08/11*

*Shoulders*

*DB Shoulder Press:* 10/15/22.5 - 8/8/6r1p

*BB Upright Row:* 15/20/30 - 8/8/6r1p

*Lateral Raises:* 5/7.5.10 - 8/8/5r2p

*DB Front Raises:* 7.5/10/12.5 - 8/8/5r2pl left4rp1pl right

*Rope Rear Delt Pulls:* 23/32/41 - 8/8/9r2p

Trained late today as I was working until 730pm and it was nice as always having nobody to queue behind. I think I might have to go lighter on the rope exercise as I'm not sure if I'm doing it correctly with those weights. I'll check on youtube then have a look tomorrow to check. Hopefully this med is gonna work that I've started and I can get back to deadlifting and squatting again. I'm gonna have a go at some light squats tomorrow just to see how the land lies. Tomorrow is the last training day of the week and hopefully it won't be too busy when I head down early afternoon.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

My legs were feeling really tight today so I didn't fancy aggravating them, rather than sack it off completely I went in and did arms

*Training 05/08/11*

*Arms*

*Concentration Curls:* 7.5/10/15 - 8/8/®9r2ass (L)7r2ass

*Tricep P/D V Bar:* 20/30/40/35 8/8/2/6r

*Hammer Curls:* 7.5/10/15 - 8/8/®7r2p(L)6r2p

*OH Tricep Ext DB:* 15/22.5/30 - 8/8/6r1p

*21's BB:* 15/15/20 - 21/21/12

*Rope Tricep PD:* 23/36/50 - 8/8/6

Was guesstimating a few weights as I've misplaced my book, on the whole was pretty close with most and I wrote everything down so I have somewhere to go from next time. Thought I'd try a bit heavier on the last set of 21s and should have just stuck with what I was at but nevermind. I struggled on 40 with the V bar so will change that next time, working through everything so quickly obviously has it's impact too though.

I've just started on the new drug that I've been prescribed and hopefully this will yield some results. I will gladly just take being able to walk around the house comfortably for a start and not tripping over every 30 seconds :lol:

Still at least it's the weekend now and I'm off until Monday!!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Weekend was pretty dull really, didn't do anything at all other than play some online poker which was an assortment of near misses and 3 pure bubbles on Saturday night. Always annoying when you are up playing until 8am and don't get paiiiiiiid. All in all I ended up booking a loss around £100 which is basically breakeven so I'm not that bothered. Saturday I didn't eat too badly other but Sunday I just ate trash whilst watching the football and playing poker again later on.

I've decided that I'm going to order a box of MRPs from MyProtein to have for breakfast, they're a lot better for me than toast, it's just like mixing oats in with a shake and it saves me mixing them myself 

*Diet 06/08/11*

14:00 MRP

18:00 Fish & Chips

21:00 Tin of Tuna 1 Dsp Seafood Sauce and MyProtein Cookie

00:00 Chilli

03:00 MyProtein Cookie

06:00 1 Scoop Myofusion

*Diet 07/08/11*

15:00 Roast Chicken, roast potatoes, broccoli, swede, carrot, cabbage, 2 yorkshires and stuffing

18:00 Myofusion and 100g Haribo

22:00 Tandoori King Prawn, Flake ice cream

02:00 Chicken Achari 1/2 portion of pilau rice and naan bread

05:00 1 Scoop Myofusion

Also ate some other crap through the day that I didn't note times of. Another Flake cone, some Thorntons caramel shortbread and 3 club biscuits (Hadn't had these for years until the other week, cant' believe how good they are!!)

I've not not had a drink for a full month and am going to try and push through for a second. I was talking with a friend who I was in Vegas with on msn the other day and said I may even just give up drinking here unless it's a really special occasion or I'm away on a trip. It's just wasting money going out in town here and I could put it too much better use going away on another holiday or something.

Off to the gym shortly and then dad is doing a bbq later so I'm going to use up most of my calories for the day on that and probably have to take it steady throughout the night. I'm working from 7 anyway so I'll not have time to make myself anything after that and might have to give mum the shout to make me a tuna sandwich


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Training 08/08/11*

*Chest*

*Machine Press:* 20/40/60 - 8/8/8r1p

*Flat DB Press:* 15/22.5/30 - 8/8/2/2

*Incline DB Press:* 12.5/17.5/25 - 8/8/6r1p

*Incline DB Flies:* 10/15/20 - 8/8/6

Few people in the gym today and unfortunately most of them were using benches. This meant I had the sh1t one and that led to some problems with the flat benching. I was slightly off centre on my max set and stupidly I didn't stop and correct, this led to me almost coming off after a couple reps. I reset myself and started again but had left myself fatigued so I just shifted onto the next exercise after the 2nd fail. I'm really trying to focus on the negative part of the rep more than I have in the past after watching the 'Blood & Guts Trainer' series again and I'm enjoying the Mentzer book Iwas recommended so life is good.

*Diet 08/08/11*

15:00 My Protein MRP

17:00 1 Scoop Gaspari Myofusion post workout

17:30 Chilli and 1 W/M Pitta

21:00 MP Cookie

00:00 1 1/2 Chicken Breasts in Teriyaki Marinade and 1 W/M Pitta

03:00 1 Scoop Syntha 6


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Had a disjointed nights sleep last night which involved me finishing work at about 4 and moving over to my personal desktop for a quick scan over UKM and the Poker forums I post on..... Obviously I fall asleep in my chair and wake up at 630am :lol:

Then I catch sight of this rioting and can't really believe what I'm saying, I've heard about it over the last couple days but didn't watch anything of it on sky. I turned it on skygo to see what was going on and it was like something from a movie. I've never seen anything like it and hope that they take some swift action to sort it out :cursing:

Anyway I finally ended up going to bed at 12 then getting up at 1530 to train. Not an ideal amount of sleep but I'll manage and I'll be heading straight to bed after my shift tonight. Dropped weights on BOR so that I can try not to fall over when I'm lifting as my balance is out more at the moment.

*Training 09/08/11*

*Back*

*Bent Over Row:* 40/50/60 - 8/8/7r2p

*WG Lat Pulldown:* 30/45/60 - 8/8/4r2p

*CG Seated Row* 35/50/70 - 8/8/7r1p

*Log Lift:* 20/30/40 - 8/8/4r2p

*DB Shrugs:* 25Kg 8/8/8 10sec squeeze last rep

Lovely empty gym again so I could just smash on through without interruption and get myself out lively before the after work crew arrived. There was one old guy there and it was funny listening to his thoughts on the riots. Never happen in my day, they'd have sent the troops in and ****ing put them all in their place straight away. ****ing disgrace what this country has become etc. etc. I can't really say I disagree with him too much it is just PC gone absolutely mental, I'm all for human rights but where do you draw the line?

Anyway a good workout and by the time I finished shrugs I was dead on my feet albeit only just about on them :lol:

Got myself home for a quick shake and then a portion of chilli with wholemeal pitta straight after. It's almost time to start work and I think it's gonna be a long shift for me tonight. I might even have to bribe my old man with a few quid to crack the last few hours for me


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Been a bit lethargic today as it's my split shift day, I work Tues night until normally about 4 and then am up again at 10 for the dayshift Weds. I didn't end up getting to bed until 5 though so was a bit short on sleep before I had to get up. No biggy though and I'm off after tomorrows shift until Sunday night :beer:

Diet has been clean and despite the temptation of a fridge full of chocolate and biscuits the only sweets I'm eating are MP Cookies pr Pro 50s. Got a couple different chilli con carnes jars to try out too over the next week or so to break the monotony of chicken. Got an offer through from MP for 1kg free of Whey Isolate if you spend over £55 so that's now £100 about £200 in the last couple weeks I've spent on supplements :lol:

Still I've got about 12kgo of protein, 40 maximilks, a box of each flavour of MP Cookies and some MRPs too. Better to spend my money on stuff that's gonna help me as opposed to buying 10 Jaegerbombs at a time when I'm in the pub with my friends. Not as much fun but I'm sure it'll please the Dr. I've got about 1/2 a tub of Syntha 6 Cookies n Cream left, I'll prob give that to my brother as he is getting interested in gym etc. I gave him a tub of Vanilla Syntha 6 and his wife got a bit funny.. 'Why are you taking that? what is it? blabla' I'm trying to get him to come training with me but as of yet no joy and he's sticking with football.

He's a couple years younger than me but has always been the more balanced one in the family. When we were younger he was a bit of a nuisance too but I was like a lunatic so it kind of deflected any attention from him  He's 28 now and grown up to be a really top lad. We've always got on well even when we were teenagers, we had a couple fights as brothers do but always made up within a few days. He's a builder by trade and got headhunted by a company who his old firm used to have a contract with. He's earning a good lump, gets nice holidays and now has a lovely wife and daughter too. It's always nice to see good people doing well and things going well which he certainly is one!

Anyway my diet the last couple days..

*Diet 09/08/11*

17:30 Post workout Maxi Milk

18:00 Chilli and 1/2 Pro 50

2300: 2 C/B in Plum Wasabi marinade and 1 Sweet Potato (was meant to be 2 meals but I missed one so just lumped it in)

03:00 1 Scoop Syntha 6

*Diet 10/08/11*

12:00 MRP My Protein

15:00 Chilli 1/2 Pro 50

18:00 My Protein Cookie

22:00 1 C/B and Plum Wasabi Marinade with Sweet Potato

01:00 1 C/B and 1/2 Pro 50

03:00 1 Scoop Gaspari

Shoulders day tomorrow which I love and 7pm can't come quick enough. I'll get my reports written, close out all my admin and I'm done with nothing to do Friday but train. Quiet weekend again with no booze, it is a bit boring and I'd like to go out in the sunshine but I think I'll keep things ticking along as they are, I'd sooner eat cheat food than slam down booze and just feel like ****. Especially the hangovers I get now, they last for 2 days sometimes, 5 years ago I could drink Thur, Fri, Sat and Sunday all day with no bother. I was my own Dr then and writing my own prescriptions though :lol:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Last day at work and now off until Monday which is most welcome. I've not got much planned but it's nice just sitting at home relaxing rather than having to monitor 30/40 players for 8 hours and also allocating funds for about 100. Nice couple days to chill out and get ready for a repeat week next week. I had a good shoulders session tonight, went late so there were only a few guys there which was ideal. The only thing about training so late is my nerves are a little fatigued and I'm a little more clumsy than earlier in the day.

I was talking to JP/Warrior via PM and I mentioned that I was thinking about a Mon/Tue - Fri/Sat split. I was ok tonight but it's definitely something for consideration. I'm also gonna keep up with doing the Squats, SLDL on the recommendation of my Physio, I'll be seeing my new consultant Wednesday so I'll broach the subject with him and see what he says. I might just go with slightly lower weights and try to throw in a couple extra exercises too if I can manage it without falling over :lol:

All just ideas being tossed around at the moment so I guess I'll just give them some more though over the next couple weeks before deciding how to proceed. Made myself a nice chilli tonight with 450g of extra lean steak mince and a season/sauce jar from Waitrose. The top has some seasoning you throw over the meat as you're browning it and then you throw the sauce on before simmering for 30mintues. The sauce isn't too carby/sugary and actually tastes decent too.

*Diet 11/08/11*

12:00 2 Slices of Toast with PB

16:00 100g Sushi and 1/2 Pro 50

19:00 Cookie

20:30 1 1/2 Scoops Gaspari Myofusion

22:00 Bowl of Chilli with a W/M Pitta and a small bowl of Strawberries

00:00 1/2 Pro 50

03:00 Dsp PB and 1 Scoop Gaspari

*Training 11/08/11*

*Shoulders*

*DB Shoulder Press:* 10/15/22.5 - 8/8/5r1f

*Low Pulley Side Delt Raise:* 4.5/9/14 - L-8/8/3r4a R - 8/8/3r4a

*BB Upright Row:* 15/20/30 - 8/8/7r2p

*Lateral Raises: *5/7.5/10 - 8/7r1p/4r2p21/4

*Sgl Arm R-Delt Cable (horizontal)* 4.5/9/14 - L - 8/8/3r2p R - 8/8/4r2p

Bit of forum catching up to do before shake and bed


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Training 12/08/11*

*Bis/Tris*

*Standing BB Curl:* 15/20/30 - 8/8/6r1 1/2 and 1p

*CG Bench S/M:* 30/40/60 - 8/8/8 (Struggled with last rep)

*Incline DB Curls:* 7.5/10/15 - 8/8/5r2p

Seated DB OH Tri Extension: 15/22.5/30 - 8/8/9r1p

*Conc Curls:* 7.5/10/15 - 8/8/L5r3a/R6r2a

*Tricep Rope PD:* 27/41/54/27 - 8/8/7/11

*Diet 12/08/11*

14:00 MRP Chocolate Orange (Decent)

15:45 Maxi Milk post workout

17:00 Bowl of Chilli and W/M Pitta

20:15 Bowl of Chill and small bowl of Strawberries

21:45 2 Scoops Impact Whey Banana (Nice and smooth)

00:30 100g of M&S Lean Ham and W/M Pitta and small bowl of Strawberries

03:30 2 Scoops Impact Whey Choc Nut (Great flavour but I didn't mix long enough and still had ice lumps)

Was on a sample mission with MP as I needed a few small items to get me over the £55 so I could ship my free Whey Isolate. Had the Banoffee for breakfast this morning which was nice but think I preferred the Banana. Gonna try and keep Saturday relatively clean and just have tomorrow as a dirty day. I was going to the pub to watch football today *driving as I'm still not drinking but my legs aren't playing ball so will make do with Soccer Saturday. Hope everyone has a good weekend and the weather is better than here.......


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

I've not strayed too far off the path today and even had homecooked tea as well. I'm not exactly sure of the timings of some meals tonight but I'll throw a rough timeline toghether. I was supplement heavy today, but it kept my protein intake high and I'm not gonna worry too much as I didn't have time to cook my meals up all day.

Mum made me a chilli up using a 1lb of extra lean steak mince and an uncle bens chilli sauce. The sauce isn't too calorie heavy either at 275 for the whole jar, spread out over the 3 meals I'll make from it that's ideal and I'll definitely be using it regularly as it tastes very nice.

*Diet 13/08/11*

12:30 2 Slices Toast with Flora and 2 Scoops Impact Whey Banoffee

16:00 Prawn Salad and MP Choc Orange Cookie (The business)

19:00 Pork Pie (Spotted it in the fridge and I swear it was looking at me  )

20:00 Chilli and Wholemeal Pitta

22:30 2 Scoops Impact Whey Toffee

02:30 Maximilk and Cookie

I also ate 2 club biscuits and a couple handfuls of Cadburys Toffee Eclairs too.

Not ideal but I was playing poker and for convenience I was just whipping out in breaks to get a drink/snack. I'm not gonna go mental tomorrow either for cheat day and a couple of my meals will be finishing off the homemad chilli that mum made today. I've got my eye on some biscuits and there'll be some ice cream in there too. I've also got a craving for KFC so may have to drive down and load up with a bargain bucket tomorrow afternoon> That way I can eat it in several small meals during breaks whilst I'm playing poker tomorrow night


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Well today was meant to be big cheat day but to be honest I'm not really in the mood for going all out on a Dominos rampage so I'm cutting it short at some chocolate bars and ice cream. I did have a McDonalds earlier but ate a few fries, had a coupel bites of the burger which was sh1t and just ate the McFlurry. The milkshake wasn't even up to it's normal standards.

I'm now over a week into my new drug, at just under 1/2 the max dose and seeing regression if anything so not best pleased. It's really starting to grate on me now having such limited mobility. I've got this appointment Wednesday and I really hope this consultant has got some idea why I've just gotten worse since he's started throwing his pills at me..........


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Didn't train yesterday as I woke up not feeling too well, full of cold, cough and I had bad stomach cramps to top it off. Didn't feel like eating so just drank protein shakes for most of the day before squeezing in a chicken breast and sweet potato around 10pm. I had a cookie for 2nd last meal at 1 and a shake before bed.

Felt a bit better today and I was getting fed up not leaving the house so went and trained chest/bi. Went ok I didn't feel particularly strong but just cracked on through to get it done. Not great essentially but it beat sitting at home for another day, the only time I really leave the house is to train at the moment so not going there means I'm a hermit :lol:

*Training 16/08/11*

*Chest/Bi*

*Machine Press: *30/40/65 - 8/8/6r1f

*Flat DB Press: *15/20/27.5 8/8/5r 1 bad form

*Incline DB Fly:* 10/15/20 - 8/8/6

*Incline DB Press:* 12.5/17.5/25 - 8/8/4r1p

*Hammer Curls:* 7.5/10/12.5 - 8/8/L5r2p R6r1p

*21s:*2-kg Got to 14 and failed on first full

Consultant tomorrow so hopefully he's got a bright idea that actually may work this time....


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 16/08/11*

14:00 MP MRP

16:30 MaxiMilk Post workout

18:00 150g Lean Steak Mince in UB Chilli Sauce

21:30 MP Cookie

00:30 150g Lean Steak Mince in UB Chilli Sauce

03:45 1 1/2 Scoops Gaspari

*Diet 17/08/11*

12:00 MRP

17:00 Chilli and 1 scoop Gaspari

22:00 Chili 1 WM Pitta and MP Cookie

02:00 1 1/2 Scoops Gasp


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Right then you Little Warrior!

I'm here now, finally found it. Read some in depth and scanned alot, but diet seems to be very good and you seem to train alot and all the posts are nice and positive which you know I enjoy.

Not really much I can post, we speak so much by email theres nothing to say haha!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Had a family dinner this afternoon so I'm going steady for the rest of the day so as to not overload on the calories, I'll prob just have a couple protein cookies for the rest of tonight as I've not got anything defrosted that I can cook. All my chicken is in the freezer as is my mince. I'm gonna cook up another 500g of mince tomorrow and I'll also defrost a couple of chicken breasts for over the weekend too. Infusion this weekend too, meant to be Sunday but I'm gonna go up Saturday I think and get it out of the way. I'm closing in on the 2 month mark sober and might even try to see out September too 

*Training 18/08/11*

*Back*

*T-Bar Row:* 20/30/40 - 8/8/7r 1 almost complete 1 partial

*CG Lat PD:* 30/45/60 - 8/8/6r 1 half and one partial

*Seated Row (Non Cable):* 30/40/60 - 8/8/6r 1 3/4

*Single Arm DB Row:* 12.5/17.5/25 -8/8/L8r2p/R7r2p

*DB Shrugs:* 25/22.5/22.5 - 7r1p/8/6r7th squeezed for 5secs

Changed a few exercises as there were surprisingly a few people in the gym so late. Blasted on through and knew all about it with my unsteadiness when doing shrugs at the end. Dropped a weight on the DB as I didn't manage to finish the first set even, guess I must have rushed on through a bit too quick causing some fatigue. Still weekend is here, Shoulders/Tri tomorrow and I'm then free to chil until Monday.

*Diet 18-08-11*

12:00 My Protein MRP

15:30 Roast Beef, Roast Potatoes, Cabbage, Swede, Carrot and Yorkshires

20:30 1 1/2 Scoops Gaspari PWO

22:30 My Protein Cookie

Not much about to eat, well there is but I don't think crisps and chocolate are much good so will just have another cookie and some PB or something in a bit.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

TrainingwithMS said:


> Had a family dinner this afternoon so I'm going steady for the rest of the day so as to not overload on the calories, I'll prob just have a couple protein cookies for the rest of tonight as I've not got anything defrosted that I can cook. All my chicken is in the freezer as is my mince. I'm gonna cook up another 500g of mince tomorrow and I'll also defrost a couple of chicken breasts for over the weekend too. Infusion this weekend too, meant to be Sunday but I'm gonna go up Saturday I think and get it out of the way. I'm closing in on the 2 month mark sober and might even try to see out September too
> 
> *Training 18/08/11*
> 
> ...


Good work mate, as per comment in GBs journal you two are a resal inspiration. Now subb'd.

Lovin the diet as well, can't beat the roast beef!

Cheers

D


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Good work mate, as per comment in GBs journal you two are a resal inspiration. Now subb'd.
> 
> Lovin the diet as well, can't beat the roast beef!
> 
> ...


Cheers Diggy, it beats sitting at home which is what I do the rest of the time.

Appreciate you taking the time to follow 

Yeah can't beat a good old roast cooked by mum, not too good for the old diet though and had to go steady the rest of the day


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Got mum to cook me up 1/2 kg of lean steak mince today with a jar of uncle ben's sauce and I've eaten that over 3 meals tonight. Got a couple kg of chicken breasts today and gonna cook them up 1/2kg at a time doing the same thing with a diff sauce. I'll prob have a w/m pitta with the chicken although ideally I want to keep the carbs low. I guess on days I have w/m pitta I could skip the cookie as a snack and have a pro 50 instead. I've been talking a lot with JP/TUW and he says that he has a set macros plan for the day. As long as he sticks to that, gets everything to fit he can eat what he wants. That sounsd like a plan to me so I'm gonna try to plan things a bit better from now on.

I guess the best way to do this on cheat days is to get stuck into my MP Whey Isolate I got free to top up my protein while I'm eating **** :lol:

*Diet 19/08/11*

14:00 MRP

16:30 PWO Maxi Milk

19:00 Chilli

22:00 Chilli

01:00 Chilli MP Cookie

04:00 1 Scoop Gaspari Myofusion

Just worked out the macros for the day and they are.....

Protein: 245g

Carbs : 115g

Fats : 63g (32g Saturated of which 27.5g from Mince)

Calories 2125

Not that hard to work out once you have everything noted and if I just split between Chicken, Mince it'll be easy to track. I can always check the numbers if I choose anything else and then work it out too. It will probably take some getting used to and hopefully it will help me along too. Above is going to be a typical days eating for me and I'm quite sure that is below maintenance for me by a good few hundred.

*Training 19/08/11*

*Shoulders/Tris*

*Shoulders*

*DB Shoulder Press:* 10/15/22.5/10 - 8/8/5r1p/10r1p

Threw in a drop set b/c I was disappointed with only 5 on 22.5 and I think I might start doing it more often

*Lateral Raises:* 5/7.5/10 - 8/8/7r 1 almost complete and 4 between 1/2 and minute movement 

*Low Pulley Delt Raises:* 4.5/9/14 - 8/8/L7r3 negatives R6r1 almost and 2 negatives

*Front Raise with Bar on Cables:* 14/18/27 - 8/8/5r 1 3/4 and 2 partial like 1/4 of way...

*Rear Delt Pulls with Rope:* 18/27/36 -8/8/11

Not sure with this one if I'm doing it right so going to have to watch the video again. Last week I was using more weight so dropped this time and still not sure if it's right. I think I might be leveraging too much by leaning back. To be determined by getting some research done on youtube 

*Tris*

*Seated DB Tricep Press:* 15/22.5/32.5 - 8/8/5r1p

*Rope Pushdowns* 27/41/54/27 - 8/8/6r1p/10

Good session and I was absolutely battered at the end of it. Had to take a pew in the gym rather than going down to reception first. I'm dosing up on the new drug at the moment so hopefully once I'm at the maximum then I'll see some relief in my symptoms and I can start moving about like a 40 year old man not a 70 year old :lol:

Staying sober again this weekend but I think I will be going out for a catch up with a couple of my best mates in a couple weeks. One has been onto me since I got back from Vegas but I told him that I wasn't too good MS wise and I'd raincheck until a later date. I saw him again today on my way back from the gym and he brought it up again. I am happy enough going to the local pub down from our houses but not up for heading into town and that will be my first drink in two months. I'm quite pleased with that and also the money I'm saving is most welcome after my Vegas overspending!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I love eating to set macros rather than set foods, so much easier, and identical results.

Like you said, you begin to to be able to plan a days eating just from the book. I have my black book that has each days eating in from the last 5 weeks and its very easy to find something I ate, so I can list the macros again, without having to look at packets and so on.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I love eating to set macros rather than set foods, so much easier, and identical results.
> 
> Like you said, you begin to to be able to plan a days eating just from the book. I have my black book that has each days eating in from the last 5 weeks and its very easy to find something I ate, so I can list the macros again, without having to look at packets and so on.


Yeah I'm just compiling a word document myself so I can just click it open and work it all out easily. Just throw each thing in as I eat it again for the first time since starting. Not sure what they are on the Burger King I'm prob gonna have after my infusion tomorrow though


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 20/08/11*

13:00 MRP

20:00 Prawn Salad and MP Cookie

00:00 2 Scoops Gaspari

Wasn't feeling that hungry today so didn't really get enough in, I'll prob grab another 2 scoop shake before bed and getmyself up to just under 200g protein for the day. I'll hopefully be feeling better tomorrow and my carb count might be a little high as I've got a big bag of Haribo staring at me everytime I open the fridge and I think it's Dominos time tomorrow.

I wasn't too well earlier this week so had to throw arms onto Chest and Shoulders in order to get everything into 3 sessions. I've had a tickly cough and cold for a week or so now and will probably head to the Dr this week if it doesn't subside. Went to see the Consultant again and things aren't really changing much with the new medication. Going to up the dose some until I'm at max and then see where we're at. I've got nothing but time at the moment so I'm easy just doing whatever he says to see how we go.

He did suggest an intrathecal Baclofen Pump to me which I had researched online and am definitely not keen on doing. They basically insert said pump under your skin, connect it to your spinal cord and pump the Baclofen directly into your system. It's meant to be more effective but involves a lot of operations, hospital time and visits to London. There are several other avenues to explore before that and I really don't fancy having that done if possible.

Ideally the higher dose will yield some results and I'll be in better nick for Killarney. Even if I'm not I can still walk about albeit slowly and sometimes not the steadiest. Shame they've not got the scooters like Vegas but I'll live and it's not a big problem as I'm going to win the tourney and be sat down all weekend anyway 

That's what he's talking about me getting

http://maydayprdx.blogspot.com/2008/02/going-bionic-or-how-i-learned-to-stop.html


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Jeez that sounds hardcore mate. I wouldn't be too keen either, unless it was pumping testosterone straight to my muscles.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Jeez that sounds hardcore mate. I wouldn't be too keen either, unless it was pumping testosterone straight to my muscles.


I'm not bothered about having stuff stuck into my spine as I've had Lumbar Punctures before and they don't bother me. I'm just a bit concerned about having a lump of plastic inside my body if we can resolve it in another way first. Should we exhaust all other avenues and it's so disabling that I'm worse than now then I guess I'll have to look at it.

At the end of the day it might be the only option in which case I'll go to London they can inject my spine and see if it works. I'll have the trials to see if the efficacy of it is sufficient to make the pump suitable and then get myself Robocopped up


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

TrainingwithMS said:


> I'm not bothered about having stuff stuck into my spine as I've had Lumbar Punctures before and they don't bother me. I'm just a bit concerned about having a lump of plastic inside my body if we can resolve it in another way first. Should we exhaust all other avenues and it's so disabling that I'm worse than now then I guess I'll have to look at it.
> 
> At the end of the day it might be the only option in which case I'll go to London they can inject my spine and see if it works. I'll have the trials to see if the efficacy of it is sufficient to make the pump suitable and then get myself Robocopped up


Just read the article on the Baclofen pump, and as TUW says, that's hardcore! You seem pretty relaxed about it all, I can't imagine what you've been through dude to get to a point where you are relaxed about having it done.

As I have said before, respect to you mate.

Stay strong, and keep writing, as I will keep reading.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Just read the article on the Baclofen pump, and as TUW says, that's hardcore! You seem pretty relaxed about it all, I can't imagine what you've been through dude to get to a point where you are relaxed about having it done.
> 
> As I have said before, respect to you mate.
> 
> ...


The way i see it at the end of the day some things are just out of your control. I could throw a tantrum, sit in the house crying and asking why me? That isn't going to make me better just worse because dwelling on it will just eat you up and you've lost before you have even started.

I've said before that 5 years ago I used to eat out or eat takeaways every day. Playing poker for a living meant I had nobody to answer to, I could go out whenever I wanted on the **** because I didn't have to play unless I felt like it.

I took drugs anyway but when I moved to London I was taking lots of drugs like half an oz of coke a week most weeks. Once you mix that in with my general lifestyle it was a timebomb.

Really getting sick has probably saved me as the way I was going wasn't sustainable and I'd highly likely have been dead very young.

When I got diagnosed a few years back now they sent me a young Dr to arrange me some counselling. I said I was fine and assured her that I didn't need counselling, she tried to insist this was a big deal and I'd probably want to talk about it. I told her about how I used to live previously, about the drugs and said to be fair I'm probably lucky I got it as I think my life expectancy just went up a lot 

She obviously looked at me like I had two heads, I just chuckled and reassured her I would be fine. I imagine the next coffee break was amusing in the staff room :lol:

Also I'm a single guy so it only directly affects, obviously I didn't expect to be living at home aged 30 but I'm fine with it. I'm glad it is me and not my brother. He has a little girl and a wife so imagine the impact it would have on him. He us a builder by trade so would no longer be working, I work from home so am not affected and can still earn a living.

It's annoying that I can't walk very well, I can't stand up long enough to cook a meal and I have to use the bathroom about 20 times a day lol. In the grand scheme of things it's just not that big a deal and there are no doubt billions of people in the world who aren't as well off as me.

I have a great family albeit my mum moans a lot, my friends are great and treat me no differently. I still go on holiday and do the same things I dis before. I might have to so thematic little differently but that's nothing to get bent out of shape about.

I have to treat it as a joke so that my friends aren't uneasy around me. When we have to get a cab to a pub 200yds down the road the cabby will make a smart remark about being lazy. I'll act really upset and tell him I'm disabled. When he starts to stammer I leave him to stew for a few seconds then just laugh and say it's no problem it always happens. Some people choose to get angry about that but how much fun is it to be around someone like that.

Jesus I can go on and on. Bit of a deep post for a Sunday afternoon but in bored in hospital getting my infusion 

As they say if life gives you lemons.....

This tapatalk is handy but it's still.a pain typing all that on my phone :lol:

It's cheat day today too and Burger King had better watch out once I'm outta here


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Well cheat day turned into 2 cheat days and I've been all to fk today, I didn't get to bed until about 830am yesterday after playing Sunday night. I won about £100 so it was profitable but on the flip side it put me way out of kilter for Monday. I got up went to the gym and had a really good training session.

Diet has been bad and other than my post training chilli along with a shake I've been eating poorly. I was just talking with JP and I think that I'm gonna change my cheats to a few hours at the end of a day or one evening. I think Friday or Saturday might be best when I'm off work but am not likely to be up playing until 8am.

I'm working nights all week which is good as I can train in the days when there aren't too many people in the gym. The downside is I'm up until this time of day some nights when I need to unwind after my shift. I've got to write up my workout from today but I'm shattered so will leave it until after tomorrow and post both days training.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

I've gone back to a 3x5 routine as advised by Simon earlier this year and will be lifting heavier in order to try and maintain my strength while I'm losing the weight I've put back on over the summer. A few guys from one of the forums I post on are having a prop bet to see who can lose the most weight between now and the first of September. I'm getting in on it so will be hoping this is the kickstart to heading back down the right road and I can stop treading water so to speak.

*Training 22/08/11*

*Chest & Bi*

*Chest*

*Machine Press:* 40/50/65 - 5/5/6

Think I should have started a bit lower here and gone for 5kg increments so 50/55/60. I didn't really think about it until after so will have a go at 55/60/65 and see what happens next week.

*Flat DB Press:* 22.5/25/27.5 - 5/5/4

Couldn't quite get the last one out so same again next week.

*Incline DB Press:* 20/22.5/25 - 5/5/6

*Incline DB Flies:* 15/17.5/20 - 5/5/6

*Cable Crossovers* 18kg/15r

*Bi*

*Standing BB Curls:* 15/20/25 5/5/8

*Conc Curls:* 10/12.5/15 - 5/5/L4r1aR6r1a

*Hammer Curls:* 10/12.5/15 - 5/5/4r1p both

*Training 23/08/11*

*Legs*

*S/M Squats:* 30/35/40/45/50 - 5/5/5/5/6 (Last rep real struggle and I twisted a bit to get it up)

*SLDL:* 30/35/40/45/50 - 5/5/5/5/6

I'll chuck another 5kg on next week and see how that goes. I was really slow on the up with the squats though which was quite worrying.

*Diet 23/08/11*

Up late as expected going to bed at 8 am so didn't eat before training...

17:15 Maxi Milk

18:00 Chilli 170g lean steak mince and 1/2 Pro 50

22:00 Chilli 170g lean steak mince and 1/2 Pro 50

00:30 1 MP Cookie

03:00 1 Scoop Gaspari

*Macros*

Protein: 218g

Carbs: 84g

Fat: 53g

Cals: 1780


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Finished work very late again last night and didn't go to bed until around 630am. Managed a patchy sleep through until 3pm today and then felt capable of facing the world. Well I say world, the inside of my house.....

Wasn't really paying attention to times of meals, I do know I had the shake at 4pm though before work. Other than that they were had whilst I was working.

*Diet 24/08/11*

Breakfast 4pm :lol: : MRP (Shake with Oats from)

Dinner: 1 1/2 Chicken Breasts in Wasabi Marinade and 1 W/Meal Pitta

Supper 1 1/2 Chicken Breasts and a pro 50

*Macros*

Protein: 193g

Carbs: 73g

Fats: 30g

Cals: 1506

I was 15st 12 on Tuesday when I started this little prop bet too.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

I know what you mean about Tapatalk, I'm using it now! Also great to see the attitude you have, i think it is the best way to deal with serious illness. My mum was the same whe she got breast cancer. The doc thought she was having some sort of psychological episode. :lol: she just sat there when he told her and said 'right whats the plan?'.

Training looks like its still good, and we all have times when we cheat badly, and training doesn't go to plan. Or in my case get a cluster of injuries that leaves me only really able to train abs! 

Again another great read.

Cheers

Diggy

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Dude you're hardcore - that pump looks pretty clever tech. I am going to read it in full later and post up. Very interesting though!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> I know what you mean about Tapatalk, I'm using it now! Also great to see the attitude you have, i think it is the best way to deal with serious illness. My mum was the same whe she got breast cancer. The doc thought she was having some sort of psychological episode. :lol: she just sat there when he told her and said 'right whats the plan?'.
> 
> Training looks like its still good, and we all have times when we cheat badly, and training doesn't go to plan. Or in my case get a cluster of injuries that leaves me only really able to train abs!
> 
> ...


Yeah I guess I'm just lucky that I have the same mental makeup as my Gran and father who are both very similar to myself. Around the time I had my first attack my Gran had been diagnosed with terminal cancer and she was exactly the same. She said ok how long have I got and then she just got on with it. Kept going to bingo and doing everything she did normally in order to enjoy what life she had left.

She was fine for around 6 months, I left for the World Series of Poker on the 1st of June and she was still hitting bingo 4x a week and chirpy as ever. I was in Vegas for just under 2 months, when I got back it was like someone had taken my nan and replaced them with a shell so horrible to see. She still tried to stay chirpy until the end though and rather than waste her time getting bent up about it she just lived her life to the full while she could and for me that is the best thing you can do.

They were much the same with me when I refused counselling, I guess they're just not used to people dealing with things well so to speak...

Training is good, I love it and at the moment it's the only time I leave the house as I said so no danger of me missing out if possible. In time these meds may start to work meaning I'll start getting more involved socially, that's not the best thing though as I've never been much good with a soft drink in a pub 

I saw that you have a lot of niggles which must be a right ball ache, hopefully they'll steadily dissipate though so you can get back to it!!

Glad to have you reading it's appreciated


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Dude you're hardcore - that pump looks pretty clever tech. I am going to read it in full later and post up. Very interesting though!


I don't know about that haha, I've told him we'll get the other tablets on the go first before I start looking at becoming Robocop :lol:

It's some seriously invasive surgery involved and I'll spend a lot of time plotted up in London so they can inject different doses directly into my spine to test the efficacy. Once they can decide if it will work or not then they open you up and load up the pump. I guess if nothing else works and I mean all avenues have been exhausted then I'll give in and let them pump me up. That is a long way off yet though :lol:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

TrainingwithMS said:


> Yeah I guess I'm just lucky that I have the same mental makeup as my Gran and father who are both very similar to myself. Around the time I had my first attack my Gran had been diagnosed with terminal cancer and she was exactly the same. She said ok how long have I got and then she just got on with it. Kept going to bingo and doing everything she did normally in order to enjoy what life she had left.
> 
> She was fine for around 6 months, I left for the World Series of Poker on the 1st of June and she was still hitting bingo 4x a week and chirpy as ever. I was in Vegas for just under 2 months, when I got back it was like someone had taken my nan and replaced them with a shell so horrible to see. She still tried to stay chirpy until the end though and rather than waste her time getting bent up about it she just lived her life to the full while she could and for me that is the best thing you can do.
> 
> ...


You say I have an awesome outlook and mental strength, dude I was clearly behind you in the queue. Keep fighting!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Training 25/08/11*

*Shoulders & Tri*

*Behind Neck Press S/M:* 30/40/45 - 5/5/5

Got the first weight wrong half asleep, will give 40/45/50 a go next week

*DB Shoulder Press:* 15/17.5/20 - 5/5/5

Up next week by 2.5

*BB Upright Row:* 25/30/35 - 5/5/5

Up next week, not sure how it will pan out as I was tiring at the 5th on 35.

Lateral Raises: 5/7.5/10 - 5/5/5

Up 2.5 next week

*Seated DB Rear Delt Raises:* 5/7.5/10 5/5/2 **** reps

I don't think I was doing this right so just did another rear delt exercise

*Single Arm Rear Delt Pull:* 4.5k/9kg/14kg - 5/5/5Both

Was feeling it a bit on third set so will see how I get on with 18.

*OH Tricep Extension:* 25/27.5/30 - 5/5/5

Chuck 2.5kg on next week

CGBP S/M - 50/55/60 - 5/5/5

Feeling it on the last one but I think that is more down to short rest periods between sets though. I could space them out more but I like pushing on through and get carried away.

*Rope Pushdowns:* 45/50/54 - 5/5/5

Think this will be a struggle when I move up a notch next week too.

Good workout and other than the owner training with 2 clients I was alone on the most part. One of the serious lifters came in as I was finishing and when my problems are most pronounced as I hobble around. I can walk reasonably normally when I get to the gym and unless you know me it probably wouldn't notice over the distances I'm covering. As I get through the session though my walking degrades until I'm hobbling at an 80yo pace.

The guy said to me you look like you're carrying an injury there m8, I chuckled and said I kind of am but it's not one that's going anywhere anytime soon I have MS :lol:

Oh god I'm so sorry, there I go size 10 in my mouth so so sorry...

I just laughed and told him not to worry about it as I do look like I'm injured. I told him that as my CNS gets agitated the further into my session I get, the worse I look and he had caught me just as I was doing my last exercise so I look like I'm ready to be wheeled out :lol:

Only had about 4 hours sleep last night so gonna chow down some chicken now and then grab an hour before work tonight


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Glassback said:


> You say I have an awesome outlook and mental strength, dude I was clearly behind you in the queue. Keep fighting!


I don't know about that, you won't catch me flying around any mountains in the near future :lol:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 25/08/11*

14:00: MRP

PWO: 2 Scoops ProMass

17:30 250g Chicken and 1 W/M Pitta

22:00 250g Chicken and 1/2 Pro 50

02:00 MP Cookie

05:00 1 Scoop Gaspari Myofusion

*Macros*

Protein: 262g

Carbs: 105g

Fat: 45g

Cals: 1760


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Training 26/08/11*

*Back*

*Deadlifts* 50/60/70 - 5/5/5

I did these out of the rack and did them Dorian style only going down to midshins. I'm not sure if I like these or just BB off the floor just yet although I suprised myself getting 70s done. I'll give them a try with the BB next week and see how that pans out. Also I can only add 5kg each side out of the rack, if I do it with the BB off the floor I can go up in 5kg increments.

*Bent Over Row:* 40/50/60 - 5/5/5

Felt better with these than I have done more recently, it will be fun moving up as there are no 2.5kg plates. Going to speak to Sean and see if he'll order some for the rack so I can move up in 5kg instead of 10.

*CG Lat PD: *40/45/50 - 5/5/5

Started a bit low here on reflection but only 1 notch so no problem.

*Single Arm DB Row:* 20/22.5/25 - 5/5/5both

*T-Bar Row: *30/35/40 - 5/5/5

*DB Shrugs:* 20/22.5/25 - 5/5/5

Weighed myself before I left and I was 15st 5 which I can't quite work out as I was 15st 12 on Tuesday. I had eaten a lot of crappy refined carbs on Monday night like Haribo and other crap. It's mostly water weight obviously from Monday but still never bad stepping on the scales and seeing it 1/2 stone lighter when you are a fatty


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 26/08/11*

15:00 MRP

16:30 2 Scoops Promass PWO

21:00 MP Cookie and 250g Strawberries

00:30 2 Mini Pork Pies and a Cookie

04:30 2 Scoops Gaspari Myofusion

*Macros*

Protein: 195g

Carbs: 140g

Fat: 105g

Cals: 1908

I had 500g of chicken breast being cooked for me to sort out my evening meals, unfortunately Big Brother was too much distraction for the chef and she turned it all into charcoal :cursing:

With nothing in the house I was forced to resort to cookies for my food, some strawberries and a couple mini pork pies were my only real food. Not an ideal day but for safety purposes while BB is on I will be leaving a backup meal out in case the same thing happens again :lol:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 27/08/11*

15:00 MRP

18:00 220g Chicken and 1 WM Pitta

20:30 1/2 Pro 50

22:00 200g Chicken Breast and 1/2 Pro 50

02:00 MP Cookie

05:30 1 Scoop Gaspari Myofusion

*Macros*

Protein: 252g

Carbs: 82g

Fats: 44g

Cals: 1738

Kept it as clean as I have on a Saturday for a long time, I want to try and get under 15stone as quickly as possible and back to where I was months ago. I'm ****ed at myself for letting things slide for so long so want to keep things going along as they are. I think as a treat tomorrow I'll allow myself a portion of chips to go with a Large chicken Shish Kebab and then keep it clean again until next weekend. I might even pass and just go with the Kebab which will feel like a cheat even though it's only chicken breast and pitta 

This is weird for me working weekends as my dad has taken the week off and been in Coventry since Thursday for this poker tournament. I'm working through until Thursday and then I'm off for a long weekend again. I'm feeling happier about things again, these meds aren't working yet so my legs are still shot but I am eating well and staying out of the sweet drawer. I look forward to training and life is good 

I'd be happier if this year can jog on though so I'm only 6 months from Vegas again


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Disciplined Staurday that mate. Looks good. Vegas... can I come please!?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Gonna take you up on that advice on Vegas when l get back mate if you dont mind..


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Milky said:


> Gonna take you up on that advice on Vegas when l get back mate if you dont mind..


Yeah of course mate, I said on one of the other threads that I sort out trips for all the lads from another forum that haven't been and I like making sure people don't get ripped off by some of these sites. Give us a shout whenever and we'll put something together for you and the mrs.

First things first enjoy Turkey though mate and catch you when you get back nice and relaxed no doubt :thumbup1:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Disciplined Staurday that mate. Looks good. Vegas... can I come please!?


Yeah I had to work which helped, I'm closing in on 2 months sober so next weekend will be the same!!

The more the merrier for Vegas mate, end of June next year is the trip for 2-3 weeks of debauchery


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok I was working again today and really should have got some good food inside me before I started, I had loads of admin to sort out this afternoon before I started work though and therefore lost the day somewhat. I have just finished now and am only free until 5pm when it all starts again, I am only 1/2 shift Tuesday though and possibly I may wangle the day off which would be nice. I'm interested to see my weight after my first 'clean' weekend in a while. I'd be delighted if I was a lb lighter and then only 4lbs from 15st.

*Supplements 28/08/11*

14:00 MRP

17:00 Cookie and Maxi Milk

21:00 Chilli and a Cookie

02:30 Cookie

05:30 2 Scoops Gaspari

*Macros *

*
*

*
*

Protein: 220

Carbs: 111.5

Fat: 42.5

Cals: 1718

Disgusting I know but unless I fancied a malt loaf, some crisps and a couple bags of Haribo I was stuck. Back to normal tomorrow and I have some chicken breasts defrosting ready to see some action. Think there is a homemade chilli in the works too for later in the week and hopefully I'll be back the underside of 15stone shortly after!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

TrainingwithMS said:


> Ok I was working again today and really should have got some good food inside me before I started, I had loads of admin to sort out this afternoon before I started work though and therefore lost the day somewhat. I have just finished now and am only free until 5pm when it all starts again, I am only 1/2 shift Tuesday though and possibly I may wangle the day off which would be nice. I'm interested to see my weight after my first 'clean' weekend in a while. I'd be delighted if I was a lb lighter and then only 4lbs from 15st.
> 
> *Supplements 28/08/11*
> 
> ...


IIFYM!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

fatstuff said:


> IIFYM!!!!!!!!


Yeah I hear ya, I'm new to all this macros stuff but after talking with JP about how it means he can fit Ice Cream in I became much more interested :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

It's not something I recommend as a way of life, I use it more for damage control if I slip up or go out for a meal. That's why I have got a couple of protein only meals up my sleeve!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

fatstuff said:


> It's not something I recommend as a way of life, I use it more for damage control if I slip up or go out for a meal. That's why I have got a couple of protein only meals up my sleeve!


Yeah it was more tongue in cheek, I'm trying to steer myself back to a more disciplined eating regime so ice cream fitting into them is not something I'm aiming for 

I'm just aiming for high protein lowish carbs and low fats on the whole. I'm cutting cheats right down too and will try to avoid any of the what I would guess to be 10k cal days I have indulged in previously.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 29/08/11*

15:00 MRP

19:00 100g Pasta (cooked weight) Bolognese Sauce

21:00 MP Cookie

01:00 Pork Pie and 2 Cornflake Crisps

05:00 1 Maxi Milk and 300g Strawberries

*Macros*

Protein: 180g

Carbs:150g

Fat: 50g

Cals: 1920

That's a close guesstimate since I don't have the exact breakdown for my dinner, I don't think it will be too far out and no biggy either way. Bit higher on carbs than I've been recently, won't kill me though and I'll keep today low when I finally get up


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Training 30/08/11*

*Chest & Bi*

*Flat DB Press:* 22.5/25/27.5 - 5/5/5

Could have done more but following Simon's advice I stopped as I'll be trying to add more weight next week.

*Machine Press:* 50/55/60 - 5/5/5

So as to get the increments aligned I drop 5 off the top and started a bit heavier this week, hopefully I can crack the 65 next week and hit the 70s then.

*Incline DB Press:* 22.5/25/27.5 - 5/5/4

Couldn't quite finish the 3rd set and the 4th was a reaaaaaaaaaal struggle

*Incline DB Flies:* 17.5/20/22.5 - 5/5/4

Again same as the last exercise just had nothing left in the tank for the last rep and had to let them go.

*Standing BB Curls:* 20/25/30 - 5/5/5

Starting to burn in the last set but got them out ok, will be interesting to see how it goes with the 35 next week.

*Conc Curls:* 10/12.5/15 - 5/5/5

Pushed them out although the last reps were very hard and looking forward to giving the 17.5s a crack next time.

*Hammer Curls:* 10/12.5/15 - 5/5/5

Was swinging a little on the last reps but got them out so will give it a shot 2.5 up next time.

Good to be back after a long and boring weekend of work enhanced by a dull bank holiday which I don't get to see anymore anyway. I was ****ed when I got to the gym on Monday only to see it was shut!! Only a couple days work left and I'm off until Monday which will be most welcome.

*Diet 30/08/11*

17:00 2 Scoops Promass PWO

18:00 Chilli

21:00 200g Chicken with 1 W/M Pitta and 250g Strawberries

00:00 200g Chicken with 1 W/M Pitta

03:00 1 Pro 50

*Macros*

Protein: 205g

Carbs: 130g

Fats: 41g

Cals: 1738

I am going to a Poker tournament in Yeovil on Sunday that is run by a friend of mine and one of our best friends from London is coming down for it too. He's a well known UK pro but is travelling down for a laugh and I owe him dinner so we're going out for a nice curry afterwards. I've been offered a lift down so I can drink but in keeping with my 2 months without drinking I am going to drive and stick with the soft drinks. Those saved calories will mean I can enjoy myself more in the indian anyway :beer:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Was going to train Legs after work today but they were telling me otherwise by the time I finished at around 8. I've been working every day since last Monday so will be glad once I finish tomorrow of a weekend off, nothing planned bar Sunday so it will just be relaxation time and trying to limit my chocolate intake :tongue:

*Diet 31/08/11*

12:30 MRP

16:00 Cookie

20:45 200g Chicken, a Wholemeal Pitta

01:00 200g Chicken, a Wholemeal Pitta and a pro 50

*Macros*

Protein: 200g

Carbs: 100g

Fat: 33g

Cals: 1507

Eating times pretty sporadic along with not ideal daytime eating but I'm busy and I'm not gonna waste away anytime soon :lol:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Mark, I am going to catch up on this thread mate, and read it through. Your really doing well pal from what I have gathered as I fliscked through it all. Well in mate.

Joe


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Joe1961 said:


> Hi Mark, I am going to catch up on this thread mate, and read it through. Your really doing well pal from what I have gathered as I fliscked through it all. Well in mate.
> 
> Joe


Hey buddy, feel free but I'll warn you now it's mostly just lots of numbers with a sprinkling of my rambling. I'm really good at going training but terrible at the eating part which ironically is the most important 

Thanks for stopping in Joe it's appreciated :beer:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Training 01/09/11*

*Shoulders and Tri*

*Behind Neck S/M Press:* 40/45/50 - 5/5/5

Struggled getting the last one out but got there, I hadn't eaten properly today but I don't know if that will have influenced much. Regardless we'll see how we go next week.

*DB Lateral Raises:* 7.5/10/12.5 - 5/5/4r1p

So close yet so far 

*DB Shoulder Press:* 17.5/20/22.5 - 5/5/5

Struggled with the last but got it up there and will shoot for the 25s next week.

*BB Upright Row:* 30/35/40 - 5/5/3r1 almost and 1p

Struggled with the last set here but hopefully not long until I'm on the 45s and then up to the 50!

*Cable Rear Delt Pulls:* 9/14/18 - 5/5/4r1p 3l1p

Thought I was gonna make it after the first couple of each but fatigued quickly

*OHDB Tricep Extensions:* 27.5/30/32.5 - 5/5/5

Moving up through these nicely.

*CGBP SM:* 55/60/65 - 5/5/4r1p

Couldn't quite push the last one and had to clip it back on, I'm sure it won't be long.

*Rope Pushdowns: * 50/54/59 - 5/5/3r

Was really fatigued here and just died... Did a quick dropset on 23 to burn them off more for the failed reps and that was me outta there!

*Diet 01/09/11*

12:00 MP MRP

16:00 M&S Flapjack (oops) Maximilk

20:30 Maximilk PWO

21:00 200g Chicken and 1 W/M Pitta

01:30 200g Chicken and 1 W/M Pitta

*Macros*

Protein: 205g

Carbs: 174g

Fat: 44g

Cals: 1902

Mum bought home some M&S Flapjacks today which are the business so I had a few squares. Should have checked the profile first though as they're ridiculous, still no real damage done and I managed to not send my calories sky high whilst still getting plenty of protein in.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Training 02/09/11*

*Back*

*Deadlifts: (Rack)* 60/65/75 - 5/5/2

Wasn't feeling too steady today and not sure if form was perfect, will go back to doing them off the floor now that I'm starting on 60 and see how that goes. I miscounted my 3rd set like an idiot and failed almost straight away.

*Bent Over Row:* 55/60/65 - 5/5/5

No problems here other than placement of hands, think I've got them right just outside hip width and it feels comfortable enough so will use that.

*One Arm DB Row:* 25/27.5/30 - 5/5/5 not sure about form

Think I was losing form on the 30s so will work on that next week to make sure it's spot on and drop back if needs be.

*CG Lat PD:* 45/50/55 - 5/5/5

No probs here and I feel myself wanting to go to failure on my 3rd set of each exercise. Simon suggested not to as the intention is adding a bit each week so I'll continue that way.

*Shrugs DB:* 22.5/25/27.5 - 5/5/5

Form started to go and I didn't feel like I was getting a full ROM in teh last set so will drop back to 25s and have a look next week.

Good workout and my legs were going like Shakin' Stevens at the end which means all is good :thumbup1:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Howdy just checking in mate - Looks like training is going well. Neck press is pretty impressive I really struggle with that and always come away with a cut head.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

You are progressing Mark with your lifting which must feel like a massive acheivement mate. Great stuff mate, them flapjacks sound nice lol

Joe


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Hey,

Great stuff dude, looks like progress on the weights for you as well from what I can see. Back seems to be getting stronger! Well done buddy.

Keep it going, real inspiration.

Cheers

D


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright mate, macro recording looks disciplined. I really need to do this but really struggling with working away, especially in steak central, Mexico. You noticing any changes in yourself?


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Joe1961 said:


> You are progressing Mark with your lifting which must feel like a massive acheivement mate. Great stuff mate, them flapjacks sound nice lol
> 
> Joe


Yes m8 I've been about the same strength for a little while, I got weaker some after just under a month off when I was away. I've said before in the blog that I love training and my sweet tooth is what gets me in trouble. Once I can nail down my eating the lifts will all increase of that I have no doubt.

The flapjacks are pretty special yeah, unfortunately they're all carbs :lol:



DiggyV said:


> Hey,
> 
> Great stuff dude, looks like progress on the weights for you as well from what I can see. Back seems to be getting stronger! Well done buddy.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm picking up a little on each time, I'm not sure it's not slightly false though as I was conservative with my starting weights in order that I could gauge things for the first couple weeks with the new system.

I'm expecting things to flatten out over the coming weeks but it would be pleasantly surprising if they didn't. I would love my legs to climb as they're my weakest part and hamstrings especially. If I get on the lying leg curl machine I can only do a couple curls with my left leg of 5kg or whatever the lightest weight is which sucks. I can think of a thousand bigger problems that MS could bring so I'll live 



Glassback said:


> Alright mate, macro recording looks disciplined. I really need to do this but really struggling with working away, especially in steak central, Mexico. You noticing any changes in yourself?


Yeah I didn't count this weekend though unfortunately, I was out all day Saturday and ate ****. I was out all day today at a poker tourney my friend was holding and again ate crap. I eat at home 90% of the time so it's easy and yeah you've got no hope while you're away and when you are it's nice to enjoy things when you're away without having to count 

I'll get back on my chicken xpress tomorrow though so Macros will recommence :thumb:

I've noticed my legs are absolutely fvcked at the moment :lol:

Nah I can see that my arms, chest and shoulders have a better shape to them but other than that I'm still holding way too much fat to see anything. I think once I lose another stone or so then I'll maybe able to see things a little differently, I don't really notice it as you most probably know yourself until someone else passes comment.

It's a long road and we've got nothing but time to get on it and it wouldn't be like a soap opera if we all just cracked on and did things the first time


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Been a manic week and not had time to sit down to catch up on everything so here goes.........

*Food Monday 05/09/11*

MRP Choc Mint

400g Chicken Breast

2 Wholemeal Pitta

2 MP Cookies

*Macros*

Protein: 219g

Carbs: 126g

Fats: 39g

Cals: 1696

*Food Tues 06/09/11*

MRP

400g Chicken Breast

2 Wholemeal Pitta

2 MP Cookies

*Macros*

Protein: 219g

Carbs: 119g

Fats: 41g

Cals: 1700

*Food Weds 07/09/11*

MRP

350g Chicken Breast

2 Wholemeal Pittas

2 MP Cookies

1 Scoop Gasp Myofusion

*Macros*

Protein: 233g

Carbs: 124g

Fats: 42.5g

Cals: 1799

Didn't write times down as I'm not going to worry about them too much from now on, as long as I get over 200g protein around 100g carbs and my fats are reasonably low I'm happy enough. As I've said many times, keeping myself under control at weekends is where I fall down and god knows what state I would be in if I was still drinking. As for the drink I even managed to stay sober at the event I played in on Sunday night. I did go for a rather heavy indian meal with a friend who was down for London, I did go steady on the rice and naan though


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Got a fair bit to catch up on here which I'll do when I'm at the pc and not working this week. Been a bit rough on and off the last 10 days so been feeling sorry for myself and wallowing as we do from time to time. I did train to plan the week before and twice last week so I'll get those written up tomorrow.

Was intending to train today but felt pretty poor when I woke up and didn't make it. I'm hoping that I'll be up to it tomorrow and I can get cracking back into it after only 2 sessions last week coupled with the comfort eating I've been doing whilst being a baby hasn't done me any good at all. Still on the upside after eating crap at the weekend last weekend my lifts did go up on everything and I hit PBs on most exercises on chest. Hopefully I'll be up to training tomorrow, then I can get caught up before work on all the sessions I've missed out and back on my macros too.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear you've not been 100% mate, good that you got some training in though, always seems to lift my spirits when down. I know your situation is a little bit different  , I'm sure you'll be back smashing it soon. Good news on the chest though.

Stay Strong

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah I haven't managed to train yet this week unfortunately. I had to work from 7pm last night through until lunchtime today, I got a kip and then back to work 7pm tonight until 4am. Again a quick kip until 10 and then back on until 7pm at which point I'll head down if I'm feeling ok.

It's just one of those things and I'm sure it'll be back to normal like you say in good time


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Wow, thats hard core!

you dont do anything by halves do you?

Mind you I am sat here at nearly 3am on a video conf call to Japan.....

cheers

Diggy


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Mate - Keep strong - stay focused - we are not here to **** about brother.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Wow, thats hard core!
> 
> you dont do anything by halves do you?
> 
> ...


Well it's long hours but it's not exactly taxing sitting in front of a PC using MSN and Skype whilst watching 3 screens 

You're on much longer hours overall than me I'd say and the only video call to Japan I'd be on would cost me per minute not get me paid :whistling:



Glassback said:


> Hi Mate - Keep strong - stay focused - we are not here to **** about brother.


The upper body is fine it's just those damn legs that aren't doing as they're told 

I've just been down to do chest, I'm still not 100% but I bashed it out and will be back tomorrow for another go at some shoulders!!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Good man, get it done. 

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Struggling with the legs as in control?


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Struggling with the legs as in control?


Basically my main problem is stiffness in my calves and thighs which make walking a real task. It's like I've got a couple plates melted down and then made into casts for each leg. Then if you throw in some Parkinsons like tremors once they're tired after a minute or so that's probably the easiest way to describe it.

When I walk around I look like someone who's been sat in a pub drinking Stella with Jaegerbomb chasers for the best part of the day before heading out for a mooch about.

Not fun but hey at least I am still walking even if it isn't in a fashion which I would really want :tongue:

On a more comedic note and something which should serve as warning to anyone that's on medication to check the labels...

I'd recently started taking Gabapentin which is a first line epilepsy medicine and also used to treat neuropathic pain. It's also used to treat spasticity which is my main problem and the consultant who prescribed said I may also get some pain relief. I started at 300mg which is what each capsule was and worked my way up by 300mg every 3 days. I then got my prescription renewed as my dose was higher now and they gave me white tables and more brown capsules. I just carried on taking these capsules until I got to 2700mg which was the right dose.

I had now run out of capsules so started on the white tablets at 9per day like the brown capsules, this carried on until I ran out on Monday and got my new prescription. I looked at the box this time and noticed it said 600mg for the white tablets which I had been taking 9of per day for the last 2 weeks 

I've jacked my dose from 2700mg to 5400mg unwittingly due to my laziness and presumption that tablets and capsules were the same. I rang my MS nurse and she in turn went to find the consultant for advice. He asked if I had been awake for much of the last 2 weeks and I said I had noticed nothing different. Then she reeled off a few symptoms from overdosing and they all rang true.

I had a stomach upset in the week but I had taken some senna the day before and just presumed it had lasted a day and a half.

I had bad stomach pains one day that were similar to the time I ate a bag of diabetic cola bottles, I had eaten a few protein bars that day which contained a lot of malitol and thought it was that.

Basically I've been double dosing for two weeks and the only thing I hadn't been doing was sleeping a lot which too much of this is meant to make you do. Consultant just told me to drop 300mg a day off until I'm back to normal dose. I've been more unsteady than ever of late and they said that might be down to too much of this drug causing more problems. I'm not sure it's working anyway but I guess a month or so at the right dose will tell me so and I can discuss with the consultant at my review next month.

Still I did start dozing off at the pc last night and had a full blown 2 hour kip so my dad told me in the chair. It's not a good chair so I guess the drowsiness has started to take place now, I only had5 hours sleep the night before so I put it down to that :lol:

I'm hoping that all these minor niggles that have started are exactly that and to do with me self medicating at double my maxium dose. I'm off to a poker tournament next week from which Ihopefully will be coming back €75k richer and given my current state drinking like a lunatic might not be possible.

I have started to notice a couple of other things from the 'symptom' list online, I think they are probably more symptoms induced now I know I've been jacking it up like an addict for 2 weeks as opposed to actual ones and no doubt either way they should disappear this week.

I've still got all last weeks training to write up and the one session I've had this week albeit a short one due to not holding out too well after 4 exercises. I did feel some real doms from the shorter session though so I obviously did get the work into those 4exercises as I'm still feeling the doms in my chest now 3 days later!!

Looking like a weekend sat in the chair for me other than the infusion I missed last Sunday as I wasn't feeling up to it Sunday last week after staying up all night on Saturday :whistling:

Hope everyone has a great weekend and I'll get those training sessions written up tomorrow before I do anything and before I forget to do it!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate you deserve a medal !!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Milky said:


> Mate you deserve a medal !!


I dunno about that Milky, I reckon I deserve a slap after that fk up I made with my meds 

It'll all work out and if it doesn't then it's back to the drawing board to work out another way round it. This bullsh1t won't stop me doing the things I want, it will just sometimes mean I have to find different ways to do them :thumbup1:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok time to get up the workouts I haven't written up from the last week or so, it's all a bit jumbled because I've been under the weather and not training to the routine I normally do. I've not been tracking my eating at all and I've been eating pretty **** on the whole. I'm gonna have a 4 day clean run before Killarney and I've set up a £350 weight loss prop bet against a friend who's trying to lose weight so he can ride in a horse race early next year.

We're going to work the details our but it's going to be a training prop of 4x per week and some form of weight loss too which we are going to work out in Ireland. I am really struggling to walk at the moment so am going to see if I can push things along by going on my treadmill and just holding onto the handrails for support. Hopefully I can maybe build back some stamina for walking to get things a little better.

I'd be lying if I said it wasn't getting me down a bit, I got to the gym once this week and trained but had to cut it short early because I was too shaky. I'm gonna go Monday/Tuesday and if I'm not too tired after work Wednesday I will go then as well to try and get a weeks routine done before I go Thursday. I'm a bit apprehensive about this trip with my mobility being so bad at the moment, tomorrow when I go for my infusion will be a good guide as I have to walk a few hundred yards to the unit where they infuse me. I think drinking is going to be low on the agenda as I look like I am p1ssed out of my nut just walking around the house.

Anyway enough rambling onto the workouts.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Chest & Bi*

*Flat DB Press:* 25/27.5/30 - 5/5/5

*Machine Press: *55/60/65 - 5/5/3 and 1 partial

*Incline DB Press:* 20/22.5/25 - 5/5/5

*Incline DB Flies:* 17.5/20/22.5 - 5/5/5

*Biceps*

*Standing BB Curl:* 25/30/35 - 5/5/2 and 1partial

*Conc Curls:* 12.5/15/17.5 - 5/5/3r1p both

*Hammer Curls:* 10/12.5/15 - 5/5/4L1P and 3R1P

*Legs*

Squats SM: 30/35/40/45/50/55 - 5/5/5/5/5/4

*SLDL SM:* 40/45/50/55/60 - 5/5/5/5/4

I think I am gonna change these to just 3 sets when I get back from Killarney and throw in some hamstring curls (if I can do any) along with some extensions. I figure if my walking is fked anyway I may as well see what I can do.

*Shoulders + Tri*

*Behind Neck SM Press:* 45/50/55 - 5/5/2 Just

*DB Shoulder Press:* 20/22.5/25 - 5/2d/Fail

Couldn't even get the 25s up so just did to burnout on some 15s instead.

*Lateral Raises:* 7.5/10/12.5 - 5/52r 2 half

*BB Upright Row:* 30/35/40 - 5/5/2r 1/2rep

*Cable Rear Delt:* 9/14/18 - 5/5/R5L4 1/2

*Triceps*

*OH DB Tricep Ext:* 30/32.5/35 - 5/5/5

*CGBP S/M:* 55/60/65 - 5/5/5 just

*Rope Pushdowns:* 50/54/59 - 5/5/3r and dead

Not sure what happened on DB Press, I think I might have crushed myself on the SM Press. Still onwards and upwards so not something to ponder!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Bro - keep smiling mate, I know it's hard and something I won't understand but keep that mental game on your side. I wish you were closer mate I'd love to meet you. Might have to go on a road trip. You are a credit to humans, nothing more to say. I think youre amazing mate, cracking attitude. Can't say enough good things about you're approach to life and the problems you face. I'd rep you but that's worth **** all to what I think. Keep fighting I'm here when you wanna talk I'm serious. PM me whenever you want to chat I will happily ring you. I'm on Skype and Msn mate. Would be a pleasure to talk rubbish or serious.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

TrainingwithMS said:


> I'd be lying if I said it wasn't getting me down a bit, I got to the gym once this week and trained but had to cut it short early because I was too shaky. I'm gonna go Monday/Tuesday and if I'm not too tired after work Wednesday I will go then as well to try and get a weeks routine done before I go Thursday. I'm a bit apprehensive about this trip with my mobility being so bad at the moment, tomorrow when I go for my infusion will be a good guide as I have to walk a few hundred yards to the unit where they infuse me. I think drinking is going to be low on the agenda as I look like I am p1ssed out of my nut just walking around the house.


Stay strong big guy, you know we are all willing you on, and just want you to keep making progress. I can only imagine the mental game that you have to play with this, but it genuinely is an inspiration.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Hi Bro - keep smiling mate, I know it's hard and something I won't understand but keep that mental game on your side. I wish you were closer mate I'd love to meet you. Might have to go on a road trip. You are a credit to humans, nothing more to say. I think youre amazing mate, cracking attitude. Can't say enough good things about you're approach to life and the problems you face. I'd rep you but that's worth **** all to what I think. Keep fighting I'm here when you wanna talk I'm serious. PM me whenever you want to chat I will happily ring you. I'm on Skype and Msn mate. Would be a pleasure to talk rubbish or serious.


Hey buddy I'm always smiling even if it p1sses me off, I'm inherently lazy and it takes less muscles to smile than to frown so it's a no brainer 

I might well occasionally be in Nottingham from time to time over the coming months, only 1 weekend a month if I do so is that far from yourself? Would def be good to put the world to rights over a few beers :beer:

I've just been training today for the first time this week, I went in trying to improve on where I was before I trained last and I think I should have tried to ease myself back in by starting a couple weights down from where I was. Still not in my nature and I was desperate to start work on those 35s!!

I was done after 3 exercises and had to sack it off, I'll go back tomorrow night for a quick full body workout before I head off Thursday to Ireland where hopefully I can ship some big dough and then go back for a cheeky 10 days in Vegas around my birthday.

The feeling is more than mutual mate, you've come through infinitely more than I'm dealing with. I would liken my problems to a shaving cut with yours coming in somewhere along the lines of having both your legs chopped off if you use that for a scale :wink:

I use both of those, I am on msn pretty much all my waking hours bar training and when I'm out and skype when working. We could setup a UK Muscle MSN group between you Diggy & I, we certainly have some war wounds between the 3 of us :lol:

I'll bang my skype onto my profile too although I only really use that for work and try to stay off it when I'm not to avoid work related quizzing from some of the players 



DiggyV said:


> Stay strong big guy, you know we are all willing you on, and just want you to keep making progress. I can only imagine the mental game that you have to play with this, but it genuinely is an inspiration.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


Cheers Diggy, I'm just whining in the blog so I don't do so much of it in real life making people around me worry, it's all gravy really :thumbup1:

Having the people on here to bounce ideas off is a great help and really pushes me on, I'll really be working to get my diet back to the Jan/March level of discipline once I'm back from Killarney. It's time to shape up and try to undo the damage I did with the last 5months of sporadic healthy eating.

Onwards and upwards as my man Littlesimon used to say and hopefully onwards and downwards for the weight (at least until I get to a lower BF % so I can reassess my next course of action


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok so I'm off to Luton this afternoon and staying in a hotel at the airport before flying to Killarney tomorrow morning. I'm going for dinner with a couple guys I was in Vegas with tonight and then probably going to have a quiet couple beers afterwards before getting an early night 

This will be the first time alcohol has passed my lips since July 7th, not that I'm counting haha. It will be a quietish night though as I've got to start playing at 3pm tomorrow almost straight after I checkin to the hotel. I'm still a little apprehensive as to how I'm going to be getting around but I'm indoors most of the time which makes things easier as I can always take a rest moving between areas of the venue. Would look stupid if I was outside and just randomly start sitting down all over the place :lol:

Have a great weekend everyone and catch you all next week :beer:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok so back to reality I came with a bang and I have certainly paid for my weekend away in no small way. I was up against it from the off as I travelled to Luton the night before I flew to Ireland. Waterloo wasn't a problem as I can manage to walk out to the taxi rank from my train and then dive over to Kings Cross.

Now here is where it starts going wrong.... I was meant to go to St. Pancras and not Kings Cross. No big deal for a normal person but the short walk to Kings Cross is about as far as my little legs like to carry my body nowadays and I'm in need of a rest. I don't have time so get a trolley using that for support as I stagger along.

I bump into a guard asking where I need to go for my connection which I've now missed but I can just get the next. He says just down there so I take a rest now on some seats as I'm no longer chasing the train. I'm pushing this trolley along for a good 15 minutes (In a normal persons book that's a lot of walking, in mine it's not that far :lol: ) 20 minutes later and I'm at the other end of the train station and what I think must be the longest train station in the world :cursing:

I go up in the lift get to the platform and the guy tells me that it isn't my train and I need to go back downstairs. I'm spent now, on lifetilt and I ask him to call for assistance as I need a wheelchair. 'But you walked up here' he tells me and I'm rather short in my reply for which I apologise as it's not his fault I didn't research exactly what I had to do before going. I didn't realise that we had train stations where you need a train to get from one end to the other so more fool me 

I get a wheelchair and they take me to the next train telling me that someone will meet me at Luton Airport Parkway to take me to a taxi. Alls well that ends well, I'm in first class so I can at least stretch out for the last leg and chill a little. Oh no I get on this train and the only thing different about first class is the seats are a different colour. It's packed and I have to share a double seat with someone who is fatter than me 

I get to my hotel and my legs are done for, I'm staggering around like Oliver Reed at the backend of a 7 day bender and it's not a pretty sight. I flop on the bed and contemplate not even going for dinner with my 2 friends I have arranged to meet. I call them and say to give me 30 minutes before leaving to come meet me and that should give me an hour to recuperate a little. I'm not too bad by the time they arrive and we head off for a Chinese all you can eat buffet type place called Aroma. I picked this as it has a teppanyaki station so I could at least just go for some stir fried meats and noodles given I was about to punish my body for the best part of a week. I picked up the bill as the 2 lads had come 30mins out of their way to pick me up anyway and I felt bad for making them wait so long.

We head to the casino to meet a couple ,lads we know and catch up over a couple drinks. I stick to water as I'm not interested in drinking before the competition I'm playing on Friday afternoon. I head back to the hotel and get myself to bed around 2am. I'm up at 8am for the airport so am impressed with myself for being so well behaved. In fairness the train journey was probably the only reason this happened and I'd have been on the p1ss had I not been so fatigued 

I'll condense the poker into one short post as nobody is interested in hearing about me play cards for 2 days, I will include the **** up from Saturday night as that will no doubt provide a little lighthearted entertainment at my expense for everyone to laugh at me


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

LOL what a day hahaha keep smiling. Plans for the weekend brother?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

TrainingwithMS said:


> Ok so back to reality I came with a bang and I have certainly paid for my weekend away in no small way. I was up against it from the off as I travelled to Luton the night before I flew to Ireland. Waterloo wasn't a problem as I can manage to walk out to the taxi rank from my train and then dive over to Kings Cross.
> 
> Now here is where it starts going wrong.... I was meant to go to St. Pancras and not Kings Cross. No big deal for a normal person but the short walk to Kings Cross is about as far as my little legs like to carry my body nowadays and I'm in need of a rest. I don't have time so get a trolley using that for support as I stagger along.
> 
> ...


not sure what hands Poker deals you mate, but life keeps dealing you bum hands mate! But as ever that spirit of yours shines through. Two fingers up at the world and battle on, reps for tha buddy.

Stay Strong

Diggy


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Glassback said:


> LOL what a day hahaha keep smiling. Plans for the weekend brother?


Yeah it was pretty comical looking back on it, I'm not travelling anywhere until the end of next month now when I go to Clacton. I'm researching already and making sure that I know exactly what I need to do beforehand 

I've got a 1st birthday party tomorrow for my godson's little brother which will be nice to catch up with his parents and some other friends I haven't seen for a while. I'm out for dinner with a couple mates in the evening but that will be a sober affair as I'm not really interested in still feeling the aftershock of a hangover on Monday at the gym.

Sunday I've thrown the bribe in for the night off and will probably try to pay for it by playing some poker while catching up on some shows. Sleeping pattern is still messed up and the last 2 nights have seen me dozing off at my pc in the office. Dad just leaves me there though as it's easier than clambering up the stairs and then coming back down after a nap :lol:

You got anything in the pipeline after Rugby on Saturday buddy?



DiggyV said:


> not sure what hands Poker deals you mate, but life keeps dealing you bum hands mate! But as ever that spirit of yours shines through. Two fingers up at the world and battle on, reps for tha buddy.
> 
> Stay Strong
> 
> Diggy


Well it didn't deal me many hands this weekend, I managed to hang in for a couple days but just couldn't get there. I had a nice little windfall which I'll go into tomorrow when I write the weekend up 

Gotta keep smiling as once you can't the slope becomes slippery and when you can't walk properly it's gonna be hard to climb it :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Its not about how hard you get hit mate, its about how often you keep getting up.... top man.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Milky said:


> Its not about how hard you get hit mate, its about how often you keep getting up.... top man.


One of my favourite little scenes from all the Rocky films that Milky






That is my favourite Rocky movie of the lot too, I've seen it probably a dozen times and I'll have a little look at it tomorrow I think before I try to go training.

Once you don't get up it's game over, regardless of how long it takes you have to make sure you do get up and get on with things as best you can :thumbup1:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

It was straight into the tournament on Friday shortly after I got to Killarney. I checked into the hotel, unpacked my bags loaded my meds and was off to draw my seat. I drew a table with a couple lads I know from my poker forum which meant the banter was good and we had a good laugh through the day. The downside was I was on one of the feature tables, this meant up on the stage and as far from the toilet as I could possible be. Not a big deal but I was struggling with walking and it took me ten minutes to do the couple hundred metres there and back lol. I had an uneventful day card wise until the last level when I wenton a bit of a heater and ended the day in the top 20 in chips from the 300 that were left of 600 entrants.

I went for a couple pints after we bagged our chips then got a cab the 500 yards to my hotel to get some sleep. I got up and went for breakfast with one of the lads who was staying in the apartments behind the hotel. Cabbed it over to the tournament to start day 2. Again an uneventful day mostly until I doubled up and got into contention again with 100 left. I grinded it out until they had a break with 80 left and 57 getting paid. I got knocked out about 75th so no cash for me, I had swapped 5% with my mate who ended up chopping the comp with 3 left for €45000 so I got €2250 for that and basically paid for my trip :beer:

After I got knocked out it was straight to the bar and my first proper drink for almost 3 months. There were a few irish girls there I met for the first time and they were absolute lunatics... It was a great night and I ended up getting a taxi back to the hotel at about 6am smashed. On Sunday I was reminded in no gentle manner why I'd been off the booze since I left Vegas and just hung around the room all day trying to sort my life out :lol:

I had arranged a dinner for a bunch of us at 630pm so had to get myself up showered/shaved and presentable (well as presentable as possible) to go and meet everyone. I headed down just before and went to meet everyone in the bar. 18 of us turned up for the dinner which was only 2 less than I had booked the table for so all was good. The meal itself was excellent and with 5/6 bottles of wine it came to €50 a head so very good. I headed back to my room to grab a nap while the others all went back to the Gleneagle hotel where the event centre was to carry on partying.

I contemplated heading up to join everyone around midnight but then thought better of it and just stayed in the room. I had a long day travelling Monday so didn't want to be doing that whilst feeling terrible. I got up early Monday, packed and was off to the airport in good time to be able to sit about and wait for my flight in the smallest airport in the world. One of my friends was so kind as to drive me to Woking when we got back to the UK so I didn't have to do all the cross London travel. I finally got home about 7pm on the Monday night and was completely wiped out!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm just back from training now, well if you can call it that. My clonus and spasticity became that exacerbated after 3 exercises I had to sit for a couple minutes and then call it a day. I did work quite hard and fast through the exercises in fairness so maybe a deloading week or 2 might be an alternative plan of attack. I have been sat around all weekend which I think may have some bearing on things as I think I stiffen over the weekend after the last training session on Thursday night.

As I've mentioned we have a cardio gym in our house with a rowing machine, treadmill and some other bits of apparatus in it. I'm going to try and walk as far as possible on the treadmill a few times a day, I can hold onto the rails so it shouldn't be dangerous and I can always slow it down if I feel that I can't do anymore even holding on. I'm hoping that this will loosen up my legs a little, even if it's only a little that should be enough to not impede my weight sessions. As long as I am loose enough to stagger around the gym then it's good enough for the moment and I can wait out a more permanent solution from the specialists.

A bit of an irritating start to the week but hopefully my little experiment will bear some fruit and Dr Herron will be onto something


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

You sure you're not still just pissed mate? :lol:

Good luck getting things loosened again, its never straight forward for you is it buddy. :no: HOpe it works out the way you want, and you are back smashing it again!.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

DiggyV said:



> You sure you're not still just pissed mate? :lol:
> 
> Good luck getting things loosened again, its never straight forward for you is it buddy. :no: HOpe it works out the way you want, and you are back smashing it again!.
> 
> ...


Haha a good drink seems like something I would love right now but I'm abstaining until the end of November so nothing will pass my lips!!

It would be boring if it was though wouldn't it :lol:

This is the most problematic things have ever been though so I'm at the drawing board as we speak and will see how things go. I'm gonna try 1 or 2mins on the treadmill a few times through this afternoon and see if that does anything. I'm off tomorrow and Thursday so will see if I can train early in the day when my muscles are still fresh and not fatigued.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

TrainingwithMS said:


> Haha a good drink seems like something I would love right now but I'm abstaining until the end of November so nothing will pass my lips!!
> 
> It would be boring if it was though wouldn't it :lol:
> 
> This is the most problematic things have ever been though so I'm at the drawing board as we speak and will see how things go. I'm gonna try 1 or 2mins on the treadmill a few times through this afternoon and see if that does anything. I'm off tomorrow and Thursday so will see if I can train early in the day when my muscles are still fresh and not fatigued.


If you dont mind me asking, is it mainly affecting your legs at the moment? Would something like the elliptical trainer (cross-trainer) be beneficial as well to help co-ordination as it would limit the movement to a single plane/arc, without the added hassle of lifting the buggers up as well?!

Your focus and determination is just brilliant, the last person I knew who had MS just gave up on the day she was diagnosed, very sad.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just wanted to say skimmed through your weekend and looks like you had fun I'm sure I've told you before I was a fulltime player for a while but unfortunately never made the effort to play any big live tournies/cash games. WTG getting 5% of your mate what a nice little bonus


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> If you dont mind me asking, is it mainly affecting your legs at the moment? Would something like the elliptical trainer (cross-trainer) be beneficial as well to help co-ordination as it would limit the movement to a single plane/arc, without the added hassle of lifting the buggers up as well?!
> 
> Your focus and determination is just brilliant, the last person I knew who had MS just gave up on the day she was diagnosed, very sad.
> 
> ...


Hey Diggy sorry I took so long to reply, I've hardly been on at all the last week and didn't really feel like updating as not much was going on. In short my legs are the only problem really, they're really rigid and they have no real flexibility in them. I lose balance very easily and moving at all is a very careful and slow process. I've tried cross trainers/ellipticals before and due to the stiffness and inability to co-ordinate my movement i found myself going for a burton straight off that as well :lol:

Sadly not a lot has been going on and most definitely nothing exciting. The most interesting thing I've had is a delivery of meat from WG lol. Legs are still horrendous and I think in part this has in no way been helped by my inconsistency with diet over the last month or so. I think that being so sporadic with eating well rather than maintaining a good balanced diet will obviously cause problems. That coupled with the fact I've put some weight back on through not being in the gym as much and mostly being sat around will compound things.

I went and trained last night which was enjoyable and nice to get out of the house. I didn't do anything crazy just a bit of chest and bi, I'm going to go up again Friday to do some shoulders and see if I can push the boat out by going Saturday for back. I moderated my exercises yesterday so that everything I did was done whilst sitting/lying down and stressing my legs in no way. Not ideal for back as my 2 fave exercises in deadlifts/bor are gonna have to be left out I think.

Got the specialist on Wednesday and I think a change of drugs might be in order, I may just see about staying on them until xmas though and seeing if I can dissipate some of the more recent problems by maintaining some good structure to my diet and also with dropping off the lbs I had lumped on again since Vegas. It might work it might not but you never know until you try 

I've got some catching up to do with all the journals so I might have to get dad to take me to hospital on Sunday and he can carry my laptop up to the ward for me :lol:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Just wanted to say skimmed through your weekend and looks like you had fun I'm sure I've told you before I was a fulltime player for a while but unfortunately never made the effort to play any big live tournies/cash games. WTG getting 5% of your mate what a nice little bonus


Hi Wardy thanks I had a lot of fun yeah 

I remember us talking a little in one of the poker related threads a short while back and you telling me about playing for a living a while back. Live tourneys are great fun but unless you've got a sponsor they drain the bankrolll. I was lucky enough to have one back in 2006 and things went very well but once that stopped it's almost impossible to make it pay without a big score. Now I go as a fun weekend the same as Vegas and any costs/spending money are written off before I go. That way I can only come back a winner like I did inthis instance thanks to the 5%


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Well this stiffness is actually looking like being a relapse so I don't think that I'm going to be able to train for the forseeable unfortunately. At least until they can sort it out, I have the specialist Wednesday and I'm going to need some serious magic from him to relieve this.

My legs are like I've injected about 5g of Viagra into each one and I'm just comical to watch in action even around the house. I'm gonna get some crutches on Wednesday and then I should be able to get back in the gym as I can just dump them on the floor when I'm there and then use the benches and racks to get myself about.

Diet has been shot to **** as has training for the last couple weeks with 2 good days, one bad day and then maybe a couple visits to the gym with sessions often cut short because my legs go into full Michael J Fox mode :cursing:

Still I'll be hopefully hearing some good news from the spasticity consultant who will hopefully have more ideas than his robocop ones from last time. I'm armed with my suggestions should I not like his and the botox is my first suggestion, at least my calves and thighs won't have any wrinkles if he gives me the go ahead for that :lol:

I've been speaking with some others who have similar problems to myself and there is a drug called Fampidrine which is also shown to improve walking in people with MS. To be fair if I smashed a couple cans of redbull home I'm sure those wings would see me walking a bit better so there isn't much that wouldn't improve it 

Hope everyone had a good weekend though and if you're feeling down remember it's only 4 more days until the weekend :thumbup1:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Mate - that sucks.

But I know you, you'll keep battling on, sticking a finger up to anyone that tells you anything different.  Give the specialist hell, and get him to give you what you need.

Stay Strong.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Mate - that sucks.
> 
> But I know you, you'll keep battling on, sticking a finger up to anyone that tells you anything different.  Give the specialist hell, and get him to give you what you need.
> 
> Stay Strong.


Cheers Diggy it's a pain in the ass or legs rather I suppose 

I'm sure all will work out anyway and it's just another little hump to get over!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

I went to see the Spasticity Consultant this afternoon and he just screwed his nose up and looked puzzled like every other doctor I see about my legs :lol:

We've decided the Gabapentin is no good so I'm rapidly dropping that down and going to give Tizanidine one last spin getting up to 24mg and seeing if that can do anything. In the meantime he is quite sure that it's not just the meds that aren't working and I'm currently in the midst of some form of relapse. I explained how since getting back from Ireland I have deteriorated rapidly and there is no explanation for this as I've been doing nothing different (unless eating too many pizzas can cause a relapse) Thinking about it if it does that could be good as I'd have to steer clear 

I've passed on the crutches anyway as I'm not gonna be going anywhere that I can't use a wall to aid me. I might try to slide on down there Friday though early doors when it's really quiet, I can park right outside and not have to walk to get inside. Once I'm inside it's easy enough to get about and I can smash a bit of something out as I'm clucking here at home to do something.

A little stay in hospital might do me good anyway as it will kickstart my weight loss again which has gone into reversal due to my comfort eating that has been rearing it's ugly head the last couple weeks. I'm gonna have to try and get some sleep as I'm working at 10, I'm always terrible at managing my time and there's plenty going through my head which isn't conducive to getting my nut down.....

Until later today I would imagine everyone


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

TrainingwithMS said:


> I went to see the Spasticity Consultant this afternoon and he just screwed his nose up and looked puzzled like every other doctor I see about my legs :lol:
> 
> We've decided the Gabapentin is no good so I'm rapidly dropping that down and going to give Tizanidine one last spin getting up to 24mg and seeing if that can do anything. In the meantime he is quite sure that it's not just the meds that aren't working and I'm currently in the midst of some form of relapse. I explained how since getting back from Ireland I have deteriorated rapidly and there is no explanation for this as I've been doing nothing different (unless eating too many pizzas can cause a relapse) Thinking about it if it does that could be good as I'd have to steer clear
> 
> ...


God, nothing ever seems to be easy for you buddy at the moment. But your strength really shows through in the mental approach you clearly have. I hope they get things sorted a bit better for you when and if you go in. Give em hell!

Stay strong


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

thanks for the post on Flintys Journal, would be great to meet up and train at some point, obviously when you are ready, Wish you all the best in getting back to fighting fit, sure it will not take too long with the spirit that you seem to posess.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> God, nothing ever seems to be easy for you buddy at the moment. But your strength really shows through in the mental approach you clearly have. I hope they get things sorted a bit better for you when and if you go in. Give em hell!
> 
> Stay strong


Ah it's all good, like my man Glassback this is all familiar territory for me albeit a little more intense than a couple years ago last time I was relapsing. I've been eating too many cakes though which will have to stop as I've pretty much undone everything over the last month or so :sad:

I'll sort myself out and I think a little stay at their pleasure will be good to cold turkey me from temptation with some 5year old size dinners and then I can come back hungry for my Westin Gourmet freezer drawer 

We're a sorry bunch and between yourself Glassback and I we might be able to sort one good body out :lol:

Have a good weekend Diggy and that is the only way I know :thumbup1:



kites1664 said:


> thanks for the post on Flintys Journal, would be great to meet up and train at some point, obviously when you are ready, Wish you all the best in getting back to fighting fit, sure it will not take too long with the spirit that you seem to posess.


No worries buddy, once I'm in a state to do some proper training again (hopefully it'll be only a few weeks) I'll give you a shout and we'll sort something out. Where do you train at the moment is it Progress Gym on the industrial estate or another place?

Gotta keep chirping as once you let it get to you you're on a loser!!

I'll hopefully be ready to go soon and good luck with training in the meantime :beer:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

TrainingwithMS said:


> Ah it's all good, like my man Glassback this is all familiar territory for me albeit a little more intense than a couple years ago last time I was relapsing. I've been eating too many cakes though which will have to stop as I've pretty much undone everything over the last month or so :sad:
> 
> I'll sort myself out and I think a little stay at their pleasure will be good to cold turkey me from temptation with some 5year old size dinners and then I can come back hungry for my Westin Gourmet freezer drawer
> 
> ...


LOL Might just get a working man out of us ha! Tell you what though what a good looking barsteward he would be!

DO you get much shut Eye or do your legs keep you up?


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

TrainingwithMS said:


> No worries buddy, once I'm in a state to do some proper training again (hopefully it'll be only a few weeks) I'll give you a shout and we'll sort something out. Where do you train at the moment is it Progress Gym on the industrial estate or another place?
> 
> Gotta keep chirping as once you let it get to you you're on a loser!!
> 
> I'll hopefully be ready to go soon and good luck with training in the meantime :beer:


I sue Images at the moment, not really a hardcore gym but as I've only just started it's not a problem at the moment, a friend of mine trains at Progress though, so may well move over to it at some point. Happy with images at the moment though.

Which one do you use in Dorchester?


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Glassback said:


> LOL Might just get a working man out of us ha! Tell you what though what a good looking barsteward he would be!
> 
> DO you get much shut Eye or do your legs keep you up?


That might well be the case but it wouldn't be my boat on there if it was that is a certainty :lol:

I don't sleep all that great mainly because of my bladder, I get up 2/3 times a night to use the bathroom on a normal 6hour sleep. My legs do anything but keep me up (literally) :lol: I didn't go to bed this morning until 10 as I had some work stuff I'd forgotten to do and had to square that away. Quick 5 hours and I'm back in the chair though and no doubt I should be here for the duration now until bed later on.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

kites1664 said:


> I sue Images at the moment, not really a hardcore gym but as I've only just started it's not a problem at the moment, a friend of mine trains at Progress though, so may well move over to it at some point. Happy with images at the moment though.
> 
> Which one do you use in Dorchester?


Ah right I don't know that one, a friend of mine trained at Progress in Yeovil while he was working their and I went down with him one afternoon for a session there. Excellent gym and if you're getting into training I'd definitely suggest moving over there if you get into things seriously as Rob who posts here as MrO2b is a really great guy and very knowledgeable too.

I train at Physiques & Shapes here in Dorchester and it's ideal for me because I can get close without having to walk very far and I got a 3yr membership for £16 a month on one of the no longer legal Ashbourne Management deals. I didn't use it for the first year but have a year left on it and it's been great value for me as it normally costs £40 a month. Shaun Ferguson who owns it is a pro bodybuilder and has won quite a few titles so I'm told. He's a nice guy too and it's a good place to train with a lot of good guys.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

well i certainly look forward to when you are back at it, would be great to meet up for a workout.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Got a call from the nurse today and the head Neurologist has cleared them to bring me in for some tests and a course of steroids too. A step in the right direction and she told me to just wait it out at home until they're gonna do it which will probably be next week. Fingers crossed the old Botox will do the trick and I'll be at least as mobile as I was around the early part of the year. Hopefully I'll be going in on Monday and only there for 3/4 days as it's boring enough being at home without being able to do a lot nevermind in a ward with a bunch of randoms.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Not much happening at the moment but did get a call from the admissions department from the hospital I have my infusions done at 30miles away and they had been told to source a bed for me. I thought it was a mistake as did she with the main hospital in the county being in my town, it turned out to be no mistake and they do want me there as an inpatient which is not ideal logistically. They're looking at me going in from Tuesday for an as of yet undetermined length of time, I hope they do birthday cake there though and if not a friend of mine has just opened her own lapdancing club in Poole so I might try and sneak out 

I've weaned myself off of the medication that I had double dosed myself on and whilst it's hard to gauge how much better I am whilst in relapse it's looking better. My mobility is non existent because of the relapse but my legs feel 'looser' than they did whilst taking the Gabapentin. It may well be that once they have given me my course of steroids things may return to normal and I might not need any botox. That'll be something to be assessed once I'm in rehab on the ward though and they've had a chance to run their tests.

A nice quiet weekend in the house with some good UFC to be watched and a good nights punting to be had on the NFL Sunday. I'll work Monday night and then go in Tuesday once I get the call. I have been debating buying myself an iPad to take with me to infusions as my laptop is now too heavy but I've left it a bit late now, still I'll have Dad to carry it in for me next week so no big problem and I've got plenty of shows to keep me occupied too. Hopefully their is decent wireless to so I can keep myself amused here with a few more 'I've just bought myself a sports car, not really I've got a tonka truck though' threads :lol:

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Have a good one too mate.

Surely they could have shipped the drugs to your local hospital, rather than shipping you to the drugs? Baffles me sometimes.

Try to keep in touch and let us know how its all going.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hope it all gets sorted mate . sounds like your haing a bit of messing about at minute to overcome !!!!


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

hnag on in there, Tesco have some pretty cheap (well £100) tablets at the moment, which might come in handy rather than lugging a laptop about.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Have a good one too mate.
> 
> Surely they could have shipped the drugs to your local hospital, rather than shipping you to the drugs? Baffles me sometimes.
> 
> Try to keep in touch and let us know how its all going.


Nice and peaceful with no hangovers just how I like them now 

They normally do but I think the consultants are going to get directly involved themselves this time from what I can gather after speaking to my nurse today. Normally you just get a duty neuro and standard ward doctors checking up. This time I think the whole team want to have a nosey at the kid who can lump weights about with his upperbody no problem but walks like he's p1ssed out of his brain at lunchtime :lol:

I've just worked out how to tether my iPhone to my laptop so I'll be spending plenty of time on here over the next week 



flinty90 said:


> hope it all gets sorted mate . sounds like your haing a bit of messing about at minute to overcome !!!!


Hey Flinty welcome and thanks very much I'm sure they'll be able to do something. It's just an obstacle to get over and life would be boring if we didn't have a few hoops to jump through!!



kites1664 said:


> hnag on in there, Tesco have some pretty cheap (well £100) tablets at the moment, which might come in handy rather than lugging a laptop about.


Hey kites, I'll be getting wheeled into the hospital and have my old man to carry the laptop for me so it's all good. Thanks for the heads up though mate appreciated


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Well good news all around essentially today which was nice!!

I had an mri scan on my brain and spinal cord this morning so that my consultant neurologist could check the lesion burden on brain/spinal cord against the scans from 2 1/2 years ago before I started on Tysabri. It appears that the medication is working well and my lesions are in fact smaller than they were before starting treatment which is about as good a coup as you can hope for.

This also negates the worry of it being a full relapse as the meds are working so it's not the case, it in turn led to a bigger worry that I might have developed (PML) progressive multifocal leukoencephalopathy which is a viral disease found exclusively in ms and other immune diseases caused by the medication. It's only prevalent in a very small number so I'd have had to be really unlucky to be in the small number that have caught it. I didn't even think about it truth be told even though I was well aware of PML and I tend to not go straight into panic mode as it's not too clever :lol:

Bit of geeky reading on PML that is enough to put people that are unable to look objectively off it before the off unfortunately as it's a great drug

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Progressive_multifocal_leukoencephalopathy

This doesn't explain the spasticity problems growing exponentially over the last few months though and is what the Brain/Spine injury consultant will be coming to see me about tomorrow. The first dose of steroids have settled things down and whilst I am still very stiff it is infinitely better from a tremor perspective than Tuesday when I came in. I have another 2 infusions of steroids over the next 2 days and all being well I shall be allowed home Friday.

In the words of my neuro 'that's the magic of steroids'. I know that they're cortico steroids and not the real thing but we've all seen what the proper kit can do in the right hands with the right other factors 

I could probably do with a couple weeks in here to kick off my regime again eating wise but I'll take a couple days as I'm not sure I could afford the phone bill for tethering my iPhone to the internet all day :lol:

Internet is a bit slow so I won't go catching up with everyone's diaries just yet and will have a full days reading no doubt when I get home. In the meantime hope everyone is having a good week and smashing whatever their targets are for the week!!!!

:thumbup1:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Good to hear from you buddy, and great news from the scan and glad the steroids are working for you. Hope the consultant can offer you something for the spasticity when you see him, so fingers crossed on that one.

So do you still have to find out about the PML (read the link), or did the scan rule that out?

Get better, let them work their magic, and look forward to reading about you smashing it again when you get out.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Great news on the scan there pal.. stay well


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

good news matey, you will be back on it in no time pal. you just take care matey !!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Cheers guys, I got let out on good behaviour yesterday as I'd finished my course of steroids and there's not a lot else they could do for me directly other than waiting. Initially I was a bit put out about going up there to stay for the duration, in hindsight I think it was way more beneficial to me being on the brain injury ward and having access to my health team as opposed to randoms.

My disease activity from a lesion/inflammation point of view is stable and that means Tysabri is still the right drug for me. Big bonus because there are so many horror stories of people making the transitions between treatments and reacting very badly. I know personally several people who have suffered from multiple relapses in the months following a change.

No PML is a big bonus as it means my brain isn't melting essentially, also them finding one in there on the MRI is an added winner too 

It was interesting to see that my Neurologist who is the MS specialist and the Brain Injury consultant how is an additional member of my team since the spasticity has begun to impair function have such different ideas. My neuro is of the opinion we move through the oral therapies as a matter of urgency to try and resolve things that way. The BI consultant is wanting to just look straight into the Intrathecal Pump outlined here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intrathecal_pump which I'm obviously not overjoyed about considering the options still open to me.

I said to my dad when he picked me up I had to wonder if the NHS consultants work on commission from these hospitals for operations such as this which involed highly intense procedures and long spells as an inpatient. He's pushing hard for this despite there being many much more simple options at hand and many of those involving me popping a couple tablets instead of getting a hard drive installed in my abdomen.

The steroids may well calm things down and have the desired effect meaning I just continue with my Baclofen @ 120mg p/day and not have to worry. Over the next few weeks before I see the BI consultant for a review I'll be trying to note down anywhere which might be still a cause for concern and any things that crop up in the meantime.

For my neuro he has listed the preference of treatments we follow as Tizanidine, then one other drug and also he believes he might be able to secure funding for me for Sativex which is a cannabis based medicinal spray. It's been shown to have great results with spasticity but is only available to special cases. As was the situation when I started my Tysabri he pushed it through for me as I shouldn't have been allowed it before trying the other not so effective drugs. I mentioned that I had heard of it and he was confident my circumstances were entirely justifiable for special funding to try it at least.

I can see this being a point of contention between them though but I'm glad my longterm guy seems to share my viewpoints as opposed to the more extreme ones of the other. I'm hopefully gonna notice some improvements though just off the back of the meds I had this week and be able to start flinging about some weights albeit in a modified routine.

It's the longest I have been without training since Vegas in the summer and I'm itching to get back amongst it. I've got some crutches which I'll take with me should I still be unsteady and just fling them in the corner whilst I'm there. No doubt it'll amuse the customers and leave them wondering wtf some idiot on crutches is doing in the gym :lol:

I'm also off to Clacton for the weekend in two weeks and the only upside about being in **** state is that I get helped everywhere and can even get chauffeured to the underground I believe. Should be a great weekend and will probably be the last little outing I undertake before the new year.

Hope you boys are all kicking along and I hope to be able to crack into a session with you soon Kites :thumbup1:

Enjoy your weekend everyone and remember... If you can't be good then don't get caught :innocent:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate you have some spirit.

Top top bloke you are..... dont ever change.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

This is a serious piece of kit, and I can understand why you want to try other things first buddy. Glad you are seeing some relief with the steroids, and that you were cleared of PML - I looked that up as well, and it scared me reading it. I just thought it was adding insult to injury. You get MS, or another autoimmune disease, you get soe drugs for it that help out with the autoimmune side of things, and then this PML comes along, which only guys in your position can get, and it liquidizes your brain. bloody hell fire, what a mother****er! It's just plain mean! :lol: So very glad you are clear of this.

The other option you have in the gym, is if your legs play up, just say "Now that's what I call a leg session!" :lol:

as Milky said you have spirit, not jst in fighting it, but keeping this record, and laughing (at least on the outside) all the way through.

Stay strong big guy.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Cheers guys it's still not really altered much since getting home but I've got another week before I go see the head honcho at the brain injury clinic for an appraisal and by then hopefully there will be some lessening of the tone.

Haha yeah it's definitely not an ideal side effect, some things give you a fever, others can give you a rash and this melts your brain :lol:

Still it's still working, my brain is still there and my lesions aren't worse so I'm onto a winner. The only problem I'm having since I came home is sleeping or rather lack of it. I can't sleep normally for more than 3/4 hours at a time and it's playing havoc with everything. I've been eating poorly and not following any sort of structure which isn't helpful in any respect...

I'm gonna start noting down my diet again over the next week before I go to Clacton and cut the calories to get things going the way I need and then once I am able to resume training I'll already be rolling nutritionally. All in all it's been a royal pain in the ass and I've not helped myself over the last few months by just being lapse with my diet.

I think the 'what a legs session' is a good idea although I think they might wonder wtf is going on when I come out of the gym 4x a week saying it 

I think it helps me that I'm a member of several MS groups on Facebook and although I don't participate hugely actively I will always offer advice if someone posts a question to which I can answer with some information which may be helpful to them. Also I do read them and you get to see the things that so many others are facing which make make mine seem like a pulled hamstring.

Strange day to start a new assault on things but Thursday it is and hopefully I can get to the gym Friday for my first workout since October!!!

Hope you're all having a good week guys!!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Great news that you've given yourself a date to start back again, get in there and smash it mate!

Also keeping an eye on your diet is a useful trick as well, not just for the calorie count, but as there may be certain foods that affect the insomnia, as I find there can be with me. Too many carbs before bed seems to keep me awake for example.

Good that things aren't getting worse at the moment, just need to get some improvement in those pesky legs! 

have a good day yourself buddy.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

certainly seems nothing wrong with your brain buddy being able to relay such solid info easily far better than i could anyway lol .

hope your doing well though i mean keeping your pecker up and all .

your journal has made some very interesting reading just shows what a human can go through and still smile .

you`ll be getting my member of the month vote this time round i hope others will vote for you also


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Great news that you've given yourself a date to start back again, get in there and smash it mate!
> 
> Also keeping an eye on your diet is a useful trick as well, not just for the calorie count, but as there may be certain foods that affect the insomnia, as I find there can be with me. Too many carbs before bed seems to keep me awake for example.
> 
> ...


Well I still wasn't feeling mobile enough to train before the weekend so just left it alone, I've been working through my stretches to see if I can self relieve a little of the problems before I see the brain injuries specialist again Wednesday.

I'm not gonna go macro mad at the moment but will be keeping it low carb given my activities are minimal. Plenty of meat, a bit of fish and some sweet potato should see me right. I was having a spoonful of peanut butter and a shake before bed back when things were going well so I think going back to that should be good for now.

We have a gym in the house with a treadmill, rowing machine which I used to hammer back along before things went south. I'm gonna strap myself to the treadmill for a couple minutes at a time through the day to see if that helps any. I can stagger around in peace at home 



ewen said:


> certainly seems nothing wrong with your brain buddy being able to relay such solid info easily far better than i could anyway lol .
> 
> hope your doing well though i mean keeping your pecker up and all .
> 
> ...


Haha thanks mate, I've always been pretty good at conveying things on paper and general stuff but always fell down on common sense :lol:

I get free Viagra from the Doc so that's another of the perks of MS I don't have to worry in that department :laugh:

It's not really all that terrible in the scheme of things, I think seeing my father lose his business and then having to endure my mum's wrath as she lost wag status. He lost his mum and only brother within 6 months of another around the time I got sick which all puts things into perspective.

I also have contact with many people who suffer far greater problems from their MS than I do so it's a case of just learning to appreciate what you have rather than what you don't. Don't get me wrong I do get frustrated that I can't go do normal things like go to the supermarket and get my own stuff. I can't go clothes shopping or xmas shopping for instance because the legs don't play ball. When you think about that though I mean it's probably a bit of luck in reality as we all know how annoying it can be bumping shoulders with the general public in town :lol:

Gotta keep thinking of what's in the glass and not what's missing or life could get miserable and my life is far too good to be thinking about things the other way 

Thats really great of you but I think there are plenty of people who do far more for the forum and contribute in so many more areas than myself. It's very kind though thanks :beer:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Dude, that's some great news right there. Wow. Let's hope it continues. I've been away working so not had time for the forum, that should change now. Still reading through properly but scanned it first and saw the news so wanted to post. So much they can do for MS now it's brilliant. My charity climb next year is going towards MS, hopefully it will raise plenty of cash and help a little.

Amazing fighting spirit you have, just awesome. Major inspiration, love it.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Sounds like you are getting back on your feet (no pun intended) mate.

At least you can do all your xmas shopping online and be in when they deliver it, which is a damn sight easier than battling the crowds of fat people who take up too much bloody room.

Stay strong buddy.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey buddy, not seen a post from you for a bit, hope you are OK, keep us up to date with how things are going


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Well it's been a couple weeks and I've not updated because there hasn't been much going on unfortunately. I've still not been able to train properly and the stiffness hasn't really dissipated to any degrees :angry:

I've been to see the brain injuries guy again and the intrathecal pump is off the table thankfully and he's now looking at more sensible methods of alleviating the problems which have grown to be more exacerbated of late. The only trouble with having so many consultants/neurologists/nurses is that everyone has their own ideas and angles of approach to problems.

Don't get me wrong I'm lucky to have so many and it's just a case of researching myself so that I can then push towards the solutions which I feel would best fit in with my goals. I've got a couple things in mind for after Xmas when I go back to the neuro both of which are medicinal as opposed to invasive therapies and hopefully it's 3rd/4th time lucky with these should things pan out.

I went to the gym yesterday for the first time since hospital and with teh stiffness I'm very unsteady before even starting. I did some chest and even moving around with the dumbbells to benches is a mission. I did 3x4 sets and that was all she wrote which was a shame. Strength was fine and I actually managed to get a few reps out with the 32.5kg db on flat press. It's just my legs are very clonic immediately after any stress is placed on the CNS and in turn I am then struggling to get about safely.

I'll have to try and work something out over the next couple weeks to see if there is anyway to get around this until it's resolved (fingers crossed  ) in the new year. Maybe going down twice a day and splitting training into 2 sessions could be a goer or alternatively I could try dragging sessions out a bit and resting longer between exercises. Gives me something to think about anyway and hopefully I'll not have to after xmas when they fix me up with some new meds which work!!

Still at least with all this going on I'm in for a sober xmas, who needs to drink when they look like they're on the back end of an all day session before they've had a drop :lol:

Time to start scouring the interwebs for my xmas presents anyway and hopefully get all that ticked off quickly so I'm not rushing around at the last minute trying to get things done......

Hope everyone is well and smashing it as always :beer:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

TrainingwithMS said:


> Well it's been a couple weeks and I've not updated because there hasn't been much going on unfortunately. I've still not been able to train properly and the stiffness hasn't really dissipated to any degrees :angry:
> 
> I've been to see the brain injuries guy again and the intrathecal pump is off the table thankfully and he's now looking at more sensible methods of alleviating the problems which have grown to be more exacerbated of late. The only trouble with having so many consultants/neurologists/nurses is that everyone has their own ideas and angles of approach to problems.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you again buddy. Glad you at least OK in yourself, even if the 'exterior you' is still playing games!  Hope the Docs get their acto together for you and the meds are the correct ones this time, and give you back some of your mobility. But at least the pump is not being considered any more - that looked naaaasty!

Do you think they would allow you to ride a horse in the gym, that would certainly solve your mobility issues!  Would also clear a path for you as well...

welcome back!

Cheers


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

All well here thanks mate, good to see you update even though its not a update you want to be doing, wether your training or not i expect to hear more from you ok... dont make me go all greshies a$$ on your a$$ lol X


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Glad to hear you are ok mate, even if not as well as you or any of us lot would like you to be.

Keep the faith buddy and keep us updated even if you can;t get into the gym...we miss ya...


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Good to hear from you again buddy. Glad you at least OK in yourself, even if the 'exterior you' is still playing games!  Hope the Docs get their acto together for you and the meds are the correct ones this time, and give you back some of your mobility. But at least the pump is not being considered any more - that looked naaaasty!
> 
> Do you think they would allow you to ride a horse in the gym, that would certainly solve your mobility issues!  Would also clear a path for you as well...
> 
> ...


Yeah it's a slog for sure and I'm just gonna have to try and improvise until we can hopefully sort it out. Yeah Robocop is off the table which is the main thing and the only thing I'll be putting in my body is pills!!

Haha a Horse would just about be able to turn around in the main weights room in my gym, it's not the largest of places which is great for obvious reasons for me 



flinty90 said:


> All well here thanks mate, good to see you update even though its not a update you want to be doing, wether your training or not i expect to hear more from you ok... dont make me go all greshies a$$ on your a$$ lol X


Good to hear it's going well, it's kind of a habit thing isn't it and we all know that we're creatures of habit. When the diet, training and everything is going well the updates fly and it's nice reading them back. When you get caught out and can't do anything it's just frustrating so you leave it for a bit and then that extends.

I'll be sure to make sure I put my hours in here though to keep myself in your good graces so I don't end up like Greshie's 4ss whatever that may be :lol:



kites1664 said:


> Glad to hear you are ok mate, even if not as well as you or any of us lot would like you to be.
> 
> Keep the faith buddy and keep us updated even if you can;t get into the gym...we miss ya...


Yeah ticking along albeit like a clapped out banger at the moment 

Thanks for the kind words though mate it's appreciated


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

TrainingwithMS said:


> I'll be sure to make sure I put my hours in here though to keep myself in your good graces so I don't end up like Greshie's 4ss whatever that may be :lol:


You really don't want to know, but in FLintys mind it probably looks like a squashed blood orange by now...


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Well my diet has not been up to much over the last few months and I've decided that rather than wait until January I'm going to give myself a little head start by hitting it hard now. I'll be having a couple cheat meals between now and the new year and a day off xmas day but other than that it's foreman time. Given that I'm having problems training it's imperative that I follow my previous diet to the letter if I want to start heading the right way again.

I'm also hoping that dropping weight again will in turn lead to some relief of the spasticity and clonus which is has increased. It can't get much worse so I'll keep my hopes up :lol:

I've managed to finally talk my parents into selling the family home after a couple years of pushing them to do so. Basically dad remortgaged the place when he was trying to save his snooker club back in 2007 when the smoking ban came in and trade died off. It didn't work out so he had to close the place Jan 2008 and for the next 9months he couldn't find work as his qualifications were in the financial services industry. When you're bankrupt you cannot work in this market for obvious reasons and it's not easy for a 50year old who's owned his own businesses for the last 20 years to get a job.

The mortgage is interest only and it's never going to be paid off the way things have turned out. I have told them that they should sell it then we can rent and then they can at least enjoy what technically should be their retirement on the equity which should be high 5figures. They haven't been receptive but I've managed to grind them down and finally they've agreed to put the house on the market. I just don't want them not being able to enjoy what should be the easiest years because they have so many bills weighing them down, we should be able to get a part buy which will be much cheaper and they can enjoy a little bit more financial freedom.

I've said to them I don't require any inheritance, I have no dependents and am happy enough for them to enjoy what little they have after working so hard all their lives. My brother is financially stable with a good career as is his wife and he is of the same opinion as myself. Fingers crossed things work out smoothly so we can get out of here and moved into a bungalow somewhere quickly. Mum was the hardest to convince and she's actually excited now about having a new place to get her Laurence Llewellyn Bowen like ideas put into action :lol:

The part ownership idea is the favoured at the moment as we want a 3bedroom place ideally so that the 3rd bedroom can be converted into an office for dad and I. Also ideally I would like a room that I can create a gym in so that even if I'm struggling I can get myself in on the machines or a bench to do some work. I'm already setting aside the money for that so I can get straight out and buy a bunch of kit when we move. I'd like to do it now and clear out some of the cardio stuff in our gym to replace it with a bench/multigym. Given that we're off it makes no sense not to wait but hopefully it won't be too long 

I was a bit overcome to see that I was picked as Member of the Month this month which is kind of ironic given that I've hardly trained since October. It was really nice to see that the nonsense I post is of some help to people and if it can help them in any way then I'm glad of that. Hopefully I'll be able to start shifting some iron about and I can start heading for that 100kg target on the bench which I set myself earlier in teh year. No progress made of late but if things go my way next month once my neuro waves his magic wand I'l hopefully be back in full action as quickly as possible.

The biggest problem I have at the moment is when I first get out of a chair, the stiffness impedes me from even standing up straight which is annoying but looks funny as I must look like my nan when I stand up. Again this should hopefully be alleviated next month at the AGM 

Got my Chicken, Spring Onion, Broccoli and Green Beans ready to go for tea and some new Banana flavoured Tempro to try and wash it down with :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

well mate you not having a great time of things i know, but at least you all have a plan and making sure you stick to that plan is whats going to make you feel acievement at the minute. training and things will always be there to drop back onto brother, but your targets and goals at the minute are miles away from benching 100 kg ... you have real goals to achiever,and it looks like your already way way into achieveing them pal..

well done mate keep up the good work and you deffo deserved MOM ... awesome spirit brother XX


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

You absolutely deserved MoM. Our efforts pale into insignificance.

Good to see you have a plan as do the family, now stick to it, buy a horse and get back to the gym! 

Keep posting, even if its just a "Hey I'm still here" message.

Stay Strong.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done buddy im pleased for you .

had a tear in my eye reading your post seems your every bit the strongman im aiming to be .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You seem to have built up a bit of a fan base on here mate and deservedly so...

Your a top fella and MOM just proves that.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> well mate you not having a great time of things i know, but at least you all have a plan and making sure you stick to that plan is whats going to make you feel acievement at the minute. training and things will always be there to drop back onto brother, but your targets and goals at the minute are miles away from benching 100 kg ... you have real goals to achiever,and it looks like your already way way into achieveing them pal..
> 
> well done mate keep up the good work and you deffo deserved MOM ... awesome spirit brother XX


Ah it's not all bad in the scheme of things, I've got friends with MS who have far bigger problems than I and that helps me to maintain perspective when I do feel irritation at anything. Training helps with everything so the sooner I can get back on the horse as Diggy says the better.

Getting back on the Chicken Steak & Sweet Potato train is the first stop and that will be the first brick hopefully in building back to where I want to get to. Everyone here also does more than they'll ever know to keep my spirits up and help me keep ticking along :beer:



DiggyV said:


> You absolutely deserved MoM. Our efforts pale into insignificance.
> 
> Good to see you have a plan as do the family, now stick to it, buy a horse and get back to the gym!
> 
> ...


Thanks mate you're too kind, it's exciting times and now mum has come around we're good to go. It's always key to have the boss on board for any big plans so it's a relief all around :lol:

I'll be around and gonna make sure this is updated a lot more regularly again now as that's all part of keeping on top of things


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

ewen said:


> well done buddy im pleased for you .
> 
> had a tear in my eye reading your post seems your every bit the strongman im aiming to be .


Cheers mate 

I had tears in my eyes watching your videos of those comps :lol:

That's some serious fking weight you're shifting about there and I can only imagine how much sweat and tears go into all of it.

Great result and no doubt there is a 1st place coming very soon!!



Milky said:


> You seem to have built up a bit of a fan base on here mate and deservedly so...
> 
> Your a top fella and MOM just proves that.


I was pretty shocked as I said Milky, I generally keep my head down and don't contribute as much to the forum as all of you guys who post in here. It's an amazing place and I'm just glad that I found it as there are such a great bunch of guys here.

It's almost similar to the forces with the banter and how everyone is always pulling for one another. I'm a member of a few forums and of all of them the banter here is by far the best and long may it continue!!


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

MOM well deserved my friend, its not all about moving weight, its also about being inspiring to others and showing the grit and determination that we all need to succeed in this game.

Are your parent selling near Dorchester, I am an estate agent and we have an office on Dorchester, knowing you situation and being a member here, I would be happy to make sure you get a good deal and are dealt with properly. feel free to pm me if you want to talk about it, if they are further away, I would also be happy to help.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

kites1664 said:


> MOM well deserved my friend, its not all about moving weight, its also about being inspiring to others and showing the grit and determination that we all need to succeed in this game.
> 
> Are your parent selling near Dorchester, I am an estate agent and we have an office on Dorchester, knowing you situation and being a member here, I would be happy to make sure you get a good deal and are dealt with properly. feel free to pm me if you want to talk about it, if they are further away, I would also be happy to help.


Thanks buddy, be nice to get back to training though.... If my ramblings can help someone else then that makes it all worth it 

Yeah we live in Dorchester and that sounds great mate I'll shoot you a pm with some details so you can maybe speak to Dad. He's got a few contacts in the game still from when he had the mortgage brokerage back along. He's under fire from Mum at the moment, I think she wants another place sourced before ours even goes on the market :lol:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Well it's almost xmas and I think my mum is under the impression that the shops are closed until mid January by the avalance of food which landed in our kitchen last night. I'm getting quite organised in my old age I must say as I had all my presents bought, wrapped and ready to go a couple days ago. I've picked up a cold from my niece early in the week and the dr has given me some antibiotics to clear it up asap.

It might be grinchy but the sooner xmas is done with, the sooner I get back to the specialist and we can try to sort this out so I can get back to what was my normal level of function. I'll enjoy it all the same though, who couldn't enjoy stuffing themselves with meat, potatoes and all manner of dirty carb infested foods :lol:

I'm glad that I've got an excuse to struggle moving as tomorrow by around 5pm there is no doubt that I wouldn't be up to much regardless 

I hope that everyone has a great xmas and it brings everything you wish for. You lucky bastards with weeks off enjoy and I'll be cursing you all when I'm back at my desk on Monday night working again 

Merry xmas everyone, :beer:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Merry Christmas!

Make sure you have a great one, and see you on the other side in 2012!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok that's xmas over with and into 2012 we go!!

Time to get updating daily again and start keeping track of my diet properly again. Training isn't going to be on the cards beyond strapping myself to the treadmill and walking for a minute or so at a time. I went on this morning and I could manage 2 minutes at 1mph before the tremors got too bad. I get on looking like an old man and come off looking like Michael J Fox on LSD :lol:

High protein with lowish carbs and fats was what was working for me before. I think I'll utilise much the same pattern of eating although I'm not gonna worry about that 6meals a day anymore and will just be looking to get over 200g protein in while keeping carbs <100g per day. I'm going to aim for around 2000 calories a day and will see how that works out over the first couple weeks. I can then drop if required to ensure I'm dropping a little each week and we'll evaluate at intervals going forward as needed.

I'm not going to be working out over the first few weeks until I see my neuro and he'll be getting his magic box of treats out to hopefully resolve the niggling problems that have developed of late. I said to mum that I was going to buy a db set and a bench for the house. That wasn't met with the reaction I'd hoped as we're obviously looking to move house, I've compromised in that if I'm ok to go back to the gym by February and the house sale is moving I will wait. Should we still be treading water and I myself too so to speak then it's incoming end of chat 

Even though on the whole 2011 was a big fail from a weight loss perspective given my lack of direction and inability to maintain focus on a steady dietary plan. I did learn plenty from the guys who follow here and from reading the other areas of the forum. I think although I'm not lifting at the moment I did also learn a fair bit about training too and when things were going well my body composition did change as I lost weight and gained muscle.

Still if there is one thing I know it's that there is no point in beating yourself up about things that cannot be changed, all you can do is look forward and try to learn from what has transpired in the past to help yourself with the future. Bedtime now anyway for some shuteye, upon rising it's on with 2012 and time to shift some timber!!

Happy new year everyone, I've a feeling it's gonna be a good one and I wish everyone the best of luck in all they are striving to attain!!!

Just weighed myself and I'm showing as 16 1/2 stone on the scales. I don't actually trust them as they are probably not much younger than me, so I'll buy some digital ones and then get a more accurate reading.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Happy new year mate and good luck.

Do you know Milton Abbey by any chance..?


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Milky said:


> Happy new year mate and good luck.
> 
> Do you know Milton Abbey by any chance..?


Happy new year Milky 

I do know it albeit not well, we used to play Rugby against them a couple times a year when I was at school. You have a relative that goes there or some other connection to it m8?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TrainingwithMS said:


> Happy new year Milky
> 
> I do know it albeit not well, we used to play Rugby against them a couple times a year when I was at school. You have a relative that goes there or some other connection to it m8?


My wifes step dad is the live in caretaker there mate, put some pics in my journal last week. Lovely place, wasnt there long tho due to pregnant daughter !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hello fella hope you have a good 2012 , have a look into resistance bands instead of a db set  easy to use and great too .

all the best fella


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Milky said:


> My wifes step dad is the live in caretaker there mate, put some pics in my journal last week. Lovely place, wasnt there long tho due to pregnant daughter !!


Yeah I had a trawl through and caught the pics damn doesn't your diary clock up some pages quick 

It's a beautiful area for sure the Dorset countryside and some of the scenery all around the county is incredible. I didn't really appreciate how much I love it down here after I spent a year living in London amongst the smog and bustle. Give me a shout next time your down and if it works out we can grab some lunch or something now that neither of us do any drinking 



ewen said:


> hello fella hope you have a good 2012 , have a look into resistance bands instead of a db set  easy to use and great too.
> 
> all the best fella


Hey Ewen thanks a lot and yourself too. Hopefully see you picking up a first in one of those comps this year, if there is ever one down in Dorset let me know and I'll try to make it up to watch you in action!!

I had a look at those bands and some videos using them on youtube. Weighing it up with what I think I prefer the feel of iron (or rubber) in my hands and with a little research I could formulate a decent routine from just DB. I might invest in those bands too as they're cheap and see if I can utilise them for some core work in some way 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/90KG-OLYMPIC-RUBBER-DUMBELL-SET-TRI-GRIP-UP-45KG-x-2-/400265623106?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item5d31b0b642

A set like that would be perfect for me and won't take up too much room. A little bench too for about £50 and I've got my own little gym in the conservatory. I said to mum I'll leave it a month anyway and see what happens, it's no big pain really and just a case of mum being mum 

Bit of luck I won't even need to get any as my MOT in a couple weeks will result in us finding a solution to the spasticity meaning I'll be back in the gym quickly!!


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey buddy, Happy new year to you, hope this year brings better news for you.

Will be back in the office Wednesday and will get someone to give your dad a call re the house as promised.

Would bet great to get to a point where we can have a training session together at some point this year.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

TrainingwithMS said:


> Yeah I had a trawl through and caught the pics damn doesn't your diary clock up some pages quick
> 
> It's a beautiful area for sure the Dorset countryside and some of the scenery all around the county is incredible. I didn't really appreciate how much I love it down here after I spent a year living in London amongst the smog and bustle. Give me a shout next time your down and if it works out we can grab some lunch or something now that neither of us do any drinking
> 
> ...


they look good , its good you have worked out already a decent routine thats half the battle imo .

best of luck with the quacks :thumbup1:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

kites1664 said:


> Hey buddy, Happy new year to you, hope this year brings better news for you.
> 
> Will be back in the office Wednesday and will get someone to give your dad a call re the house as promised.
> 
> Would bet great to get to a point where we can have a training session together at some point this year.


Happy new year mate and if I can be reverted to myself of a year ago that will do me fine and dandy. I've got faith in my medical team and I know they're on the ball so hopefully good things are in the pipeline.

That would be great thanks very much, I know they're keen to get things moving now xmas is done with so I'll tell him to expect a call this week.

Nevermind this year I want it to have been back training in the gym a while before I go to Vegas in June so I'll be hoping we get that done as soon as we can find some magic beans/sprays/potions to sort me out 



ewen said:


> they look good , its good you have worked out already a decent routine thats half the battle imo .
> 
> best of luck with the quacks :thumbup1:


Yeah the money I used to waste drinking and on takeaways every week I can certainly justify spending it on something which is useful. I've been using DB a lot for most of my training up until I stopped anyway as I was training alone after the summer when my partner got a new boss/gf 

I can research to pad out a routine with enough exercises to make it a complete one anyway should I end up buying them. Hopefully it won't come to that and I'll be back in their shortly after my appointment with the Drs. Bit of luck and I'll put the money back into the Vegas fund for the summer.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok even though the most successful spell I had last year was the first few months where I just ate healthily and didn't snack on junk. I didn't actually record the macros of anything and just plodded along eating chicken/sweet potato etc.

I started to work with macros later in the year but with my lack of dietary focus or at least for extended periods I just trod water. I'd drop a few lbs, put a few back on, drop a few more and round we went. Now I'm going to start the year off by recording everything from the word go, I might not see rapid progression early whilsy my activity levels are low but I'm hoping that can be resolved rapido and that I'll be flying in no time.

My maintenance calories were just over so I'll use 2700 as my base rate and work from there.

*Diet January 2nd 2012*

My Protein MRP

420g Chicken

150g Sw Pot

Pro 50

Peanut Butter (50g)

Maximilk

Protein:247g

Carbs: 89.5g

Fats: 51g

Cals:	1808


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

So I sent dad down to Argos today to pick up some new scales as the ones my mum has are garbage and about time we updated to some gucci digital clear ones 

Got them out of the packaging, got them powered up ready to go and stepped on to get the accurate reading. It shows up at 75kg so I'm confused, I'm quite sure I didn't lose 30kg overnight so what on earth is going on??

Turns out that you need them on a solid floor and the carpet in the office was obviously having some effect on them. Got out into the kitchen and hopped on again to see the ones upstairs weren't far out as I weight 232lbs.

I'll weigh myself once a week so that I can see if I need to make any alterations to diet etc.

*Diet 3/1/2012*

MP MRP

2 Steak Burgers

150g Sweet Potato

MP Cookie

100g Herring Roe

300g Chicken

3 Scoops Propeptide

Protein 249g

Carbs 95.5g

Fat 52.5g

Cals 1850


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

yeah reading the instructions helps :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

ewen said:


> yeah reading the instructions helps :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


Haha obviously.....

Other than computers I'm a complete techno novice and even with those beyond basics I'm lost!!

No harm done anyway, alls well that ends well


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

lol, bet that was a shock to loose that much, might have to try them:turned: diet looking good there as well. Spoke to Dorch office today and Nicky (female) should have already been in touch, hope all goes well with it, any probs let me know and I'll give her a chase for you.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

kites1664 said:


> lol, bet that was a shock to loose that much, might have to try them:turned: diet looking good there as well. Spoke to Dorch office today and Nicky (female) should have already been in touch, hope all goes well with it, any probs let me know and I'll give her a chase for you.


Haha yeah it's a bit beyond what I'm looking for anyway 

Had to get it back on track after such a wayward tail end of last year and hopefully that in turn will do a bit to alleviate some of the more recent problems. Dad spoke to Nicky this afternoon and she is coming around later on today to do a valuation, thanks very much and I'll let you know how it goes although I'm sure she will anyway


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 04/01/12*

8oz Fillet Steak

300g Chicken

200g Sweet Potato

Pro 50

MP Cookie

Protein 156g

Carbs 75g

Fats 31.5g

Cals 1208

Couple decent meals in there along with some bars, didn't have time this evening late on to eat as I was manic with work. I guess I should have thrown a couple shakes down to top up, but it's not like I'm in danger of blowing away or anything 

Reading that steak mince thread has got me clucking for a chilli so I'm gonna have to get some steak mince and get a nice chilli made up for the weekend!!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Jus checking in mate. Happy new year brother. I will be around more now.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Jus checking in mate. Happy new year brother. I will be around more now.


Happy new year my man and welcome back :beer:

I've been sporadic to say the least in my presence here over the last couple months so you're not alone. Glad to have you back anyway mate and hopefully 2012 will be a big year for us both


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

6oz Ribeye Steak

150g Sweet Potato

Maximilk

MP Cookie

100g Herring Roe

Pro 50

Protein 187.5g

Carbs 80g

Fats 43.3g

Cals 1460

Again not ideal amounts of real food but with mum working until gone 830pm and myself already working then I had to make do with what I could. Still managed to get decent amount in and am happy with how things are going on the whole so it's all good.

I've got my xmas party for work coming up in 2 weeks and I'm hoping that I'll be a little better by then as there is some good stuff planned. It was pretty busy before xmas for everyone so our boss booked us into this place for a long weekend www.dromoland.ie

Our flights, hotels and food is paid for by the company and he's also giving everyone cash to buy drinks with each night. I'll not be able to partake in the Golf, shooting and most things they've got planned unfortunately but I'll drive the buggy if they have them on the golf course 

Looking forward to it though as I've worked the last 2 years xmas parties so my dad could go as he doesn't get out much generally and enjoys the chance to let his hair down without mum. She's not coming to this and we've managed to both get covered here so he's off the leash so to speak for 3 days. It will be like a role reversal thing and for the first time ever I'll be trying to keep him in check :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

will try and catch up with this over weekend,when im back home from work hope your well brother X


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Sounds like a good trip no matter what, especially if someone else is paying for it...

Have a great time


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

TrainingwithMS said:


> *Diet 04/01/12*
> 
> 8oz Fillet Steak
> 
> ...


Hope alls well mate!

Fillet steak ay someones doin alright  Whatya make of those MP cookies? Ive still got about 10 by my desk at work...


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> will try and catch up with this over weekend,when im back home from work hope your well brother X


Ah not much to catch up on but if you like lots of numbers then you're golden. I'm good though thanks and getting back into the swing of cooking by scales well mum is at least 

I'm thankful of being plotted up in my office in this weather and not out exposed to the elements in this typical garbage weather like yourself. Still weekend now and some free time to smash yourself around the gym (envious green glow develops :lol: )



kites1664 said:


> Sounds like a good trip no matter what, especially if someone else is paying for it...
> 
> Have a great time


Yeah definitely should be fun and no doubt the good old irish weather will ensure that 99% of it is spent in the bar.



Wardy21 said:


> Hope alls well mate!
> 
> Fillet steak ay someones doin alright  Whatya make of those MP cookies? Ive still got about 10 by my desk at work...


Hey Wardy i'm ticking along thanks m8 just plodding until I can get back to it which will hopefully be very soon as I'm jonesing for the gym massively. You're looking in good nick yourself there buddy nice work!!

Ha I only had ribeye last night because it came with my Westin Gourmet order, can't beat a bit of fillet though and it's also the leanest which I'm not at present lol.

I really like the cookies in all flavours, the Choc Orange are my faves just shading the White Choc Almond. Profile is decent too 37.5p/20c/10f and as I don't often have time to stop can flick one in while I'm working to make up a meal. Have to go careful to keep the box out of the way though as they're very moreish, having them next to my desk would be a recipe for disaster :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

good to have you back and in good spirits mate.

I just noted the automatic tag line above your Silver Membership banner, and thought it a little ironic given some of your recent comments!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

TrainingwithMS said:


> Hey Wardy i'm ticking along thanks m8 just plodding until I can get back to it which will hopefully be very soon as I'm jonesing for the gym massively. You're looking in good nick yourself there buddy nice work!!
> 
> Ha I only had ribeye last night because it came with my Westin Gourmet order, can't beat a bit of fillet though and it's also the leanest which I'm not at present lol.
> 
> I really like the cookies in all flavours, the Choc Orange are my faves just shading the White Choc Almond. Profile is decent too 37.5p/20c/10f and as I don't often have time to stop can flick one in while I'm working to make up a meal. Have to go careful to keep the box out of the way though as they're very moreish, having them next to my desk would be a recipe for disaster :lol:


Good stuff mate hopefully get into the swing of it again  You still grinidng fulltime?

Oooooo I've been tempted to place an order with westin Gourmet whats the verdict??

I enjoyed my first 3 or 4 cookies but then found them really hard to eat couldnt get through the texture! Are dead handy though and good profile likeya say


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Good stuff mate hopefully get into the swing of it again  You still grinidng fulltime?
> 
> Oooooo I've been tempted to place an order with westin Gourmet whats the verdict??
> 
> I enjoyed my first 3 or 4 cookies but then found them really hard to eat couldnt get through the texture! Are dead handy though and good profile likeya say


Just got to see if the neuro/brain injury team can sort my legs out so I can walk properly and I'm good to go 

I absolutely love lifting, for me that's the easy part because I enjoy the burn. Diet is where I fall down and that's gone double trouble with me not being able to go.

If they can't fix me up after my annual review in 2 weeks then I'm gonna shell out £300 on a db set and bench which I posted links to earlier. I can then still train at home albeit in a limited fashion.

Yeah Westin Gourmet are great and the meat is excellent quality, they're a little more expensive but I think it's worth it. The customer service is excellent too, the first order I made last year they sent out without the ice packing and it arrived warm stinking. I rang them leaving a message and while I was at the gym someone called. I spoke to a lady there who said to just throw away everything and they would resend my order that day. I was expecting untold hassle as it was for about £130 of meat including steaks, burgers, chicken etc.

I mean they're not like sweets or chocolate biscuits full of sugar and dirty carbs which are heaven, but they taste good for what they are.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> good to have you back and in good spirits mate.
> 
> I just noted the automatic tag line above your Silver Membership banner, and thought it a little ironic given some of your recent comments!


Yeah gotta keep plodding or waddling as the case may be.

I know I was going to change it but then I thought it is actually quite apt so I'll leave it :lol:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 06/01/12*

150g Noodles

420g Chicken

Sweet Chilli Sauce

Pro 50

Maximilk

Protein 181g

Carbs 81g

Fats 23g

Cals 1303

I'm adding the calories up from the labels of the foods but they're not matching the macros and I'm 50 cals out. I've just taken the higher reading anyway but I'm ****ed if I know what's gone on and it's too late to try and work it out now :confused1:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Chicken Satay Skewers (Supermarket not t/away  )

Peanut Dip

1/2 Pro 50

Maximilk

Cookie

350g Chicken

Pitta

Lindt Choc Bar

Protein 208g

Carbs 132g

Fat 70g

Cals 1990

Mum bought me a couple chocolate bars back from work as a treat so I ate one last night and will get the other one done tonight. No disaster on the calories front even so and i came up under 2k surprisingly. I think doing a couple treats a week is the way forward as opposed to my old MO of just spending one day a week eating anything I could lay my hands on like Augustus Gloop 

Making up a chilli later on today with 500g of steak mince which will do for 4 meals and make a change from chicken. I've managed to bribe the old man into working tonight so gonna get him a curry, I'll be having a tandoori mixed grill which should still fit in with the macros and will sack off the onion bhajis and Prawn Puri.

Evening of railing the playoff matches in the NFL and hopefully will be able to pick out a couple first touchdown coups to get the year off to a good start with NFL


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Good man. stick with it, and hope the consultants get things sorted so you can get the gym in order as well.

There is also the horse option still!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Good man. stick with it, and hope the consultants get things sorted so you can get the gym in order as well.
> 
> There is also the horse option still!


Yeah I had my cheat couple hours today and other than the indian and a chocolate bar there was nothing off the track so I'm happy enough with that. I'm missing out tomorrow as mum is doing a roast for visiting royalty otherwise known as the grandchild :lol:

My bro, his wife and their little girl are coming for dinner so I'm going to make do with Chilli while they tuck into it. I'll live though, it's not like I've not had plenty of roasts and I can always bribe her at the weekend if I want. I actually am enjoying being back into a strict routine and it's made me realise I'm definitely a little OCD about certain things 

Appointment is only 9 days now and I'm looking forward to it to finally see what the next step is and where we're heading. I've got £300 set aside for if I've seen no improvement by February to buy my own gym, well DB and Bench 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/90KG-OLYMPIC-RUBBER-DUMBELL-SET-TRI-GRIP-UP-45KG-x-2-/400265623106?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item5d31b0b642

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290642461299?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

Not ideal but I said to Ewen I can formulate some sort of routine using just those until such a time I can safely go to the gym.

The horse was under consideration but the turning circle in the gym isn't quite big enough so I'll have to go with the above instead 

*Diet 08/01/12*

3 Maximilks

Tandoori Mix Grill (King Prawn, Chicken Tikka, Lamb Tikka)

2 Naan

1 Pappadom and Mango Chutney

Salad

Lindt Chocolate Bar

No idea of Macros other than the Chocolate bar and the Milks 

Really enjoyed the mixed grill though and it made a nice change not to feel so sluggish afterwards like I do with a normal curry. Enjoyable evening anyway watching the NFL wildcard games even if Tebow stealing it at the death killed my bet 

Tomorrow I am going to attempt to do 5x 2 minutes walking on the treadmill through the afternoon with 20minute intervals between each session. I know I can't do it without holding on but I want to see if it maybe temporarily loosens my calves after everything settles down again. I'm glad that I am doing things like this at home as I can't imagine what people would think if they saw me on a treadmill doing that :lol:

Just gonna watch Warrior now while I have my last shake of the day and then it's time for bed. Best of luck with everything this week guys and I hope you all smash some PBs!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hi mate, just make sure you keep protein highish even if your struggling to get the training in, its only going to help heal and keep things ticking over for you mate ....

have a good week yourself brother , stay safe X


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

TrainingwithMS said:


> Just got to see if the neuro/brain injury team can sort my legs out so I can walk properly and I'm good to go
> 
> I absolutely love lifting, for me that's the easy part because I enjoy the burn. Diet is where I fall down and that's gone double trouble with me not being able to go.
> 
> ...


Yeah diet is tough! I have only sorted my diet out since I started working a 9-5 job before then when I was playing poker fulltime till silly O'clock in the morning everyday I would live off red bull crisps tea coffee biscuits. I think I actually remember the turning point for me to start training and eating properly was trying to get my pushbike out my garage and struggling like hell (it was in an awkward position but still lol) feeling so God damn feeble I knew I had to do something about it!

I think training at home will be awesome for ya and tbh you don't need all that fancy equipment crap! A set of dbs & a bench will do ya fine.

I am curious about the WG meat think I might go for their introductory offer when I get paid 

Best of luck with everything


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> hi mate, just make sure you keep protein highish even if your struggling to get the training in, its only going to help heal and keep things ticking over for you mate ....
> 
> have a good week yourself brother , stay safe X


I'll be sure to make sure it's relatively high, I'm aiming to keep it around 200g per day with carbs around/under 100g and fats as they are to keep me <2k cals so I should drop weight steadily. It's a tad under 1g per lb as I was 232 as of last Tuesday but given I'm relatively sedentary at present I'm not worrying too much and can kick it back up once I'm back chucking it about 

Thanks as always brother!



Wardy21 said:


> Yeah diet is tough! I have only sorted my diet out since I started working a 9-5 job before then when I was playing poker fulltime till silly O'clock in the morning everyday I would live off red bull crisps tea coffee biscuits. I think I actually remember the turning point for me to start training and eating properly was trying to get my pushbike out my garage and struggling like hell (it was in an awkward position but still lol) feeling so God damn feeble I knew I had to do something about it!
> 
> I think training at home will be awesome for ya and tbh you don't need all that fancy equipment crap! A set of dbs & a bench will do ya fine.
> 
> ...


I was bang on with it last year for the first 3 months and dropped over 1 1/2 stone in under 3 months just lifting. From there I had some weekends away and a couple poker trips which sort of knocked me out of kilter. Back on it now though and enjoying the challenge of trying to knock it back down!!

Mum isn't too keen but has been bribed with me paying for some beauty treatments and some eyelash nonsense that's done monthly so I'm sweet 

Between youtube and here I'll be able to knock something worthwhile up and I've got mum here to clip me around the ear if I drop the weights in the conservatory lol.

Give it a shot mate and if you get on with it then it's worth the few quid extra. The Chicken Breasts are about 50% bigger than the supermarket ones and the steaks are great too. I normally just take 2 out of the freezer and have one with each meal which is about 40g of protein. Once I start training again I'll be on 3 a day and Westin will be earning much more from me!!

Cheers Wardy


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 09/01/12*

500g Steak Mince

Jar of Chilli

Maximilk

Pro 50

Protein 195.5g

Carbs 100.5g

Fats 58g

Cals 1706

Didn't take any Chicken out this afternoon so I just split the chilli into 3 and ate it through the evening while I was working. Had 1/2 a pro 50 with the last 2 portions and a Maximilk with the first one to kick things up there.

I'm not eating for the first few hours I get up everyday and it's going ok the last couple days. I don't do a lot really through the day and the only thing I ever did before was train so it's not doing me any harm. I also get to eat a fair bit through the evening which is when my brain tells me to eat most 

I didn't get round to trying my treadmill test as I got collared to do some player reviews as soon as I got online. I'll do it before I sign on tomorrow so I don't get distracted. Managed to get my infusion changed this month so that I'm going in to have it the same day I see my neuro, handy because it means I don't have to travel up there twice in a week for the afternoon. I will have to spend most of the day up there but it's better than 2 trips :cool2:

Quick cup of coffee and finish Warrior before bed!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 10/01/12*

250g Steak Mince

1/2 Jar Uncle Ben's Chilli

350g Grilled Chicken Breast

1 Pitta

Maximilk

MP Cookie

Protein 214.5g

Carbs 88.5g

Fat 48g

Cals 1523

About exactly what I'm aiming for and if I can get there or thereabouts every day I'll be happy. I'm all out of Maximilk now so I won't be buying any until they have an offer which means £100 of stuff is £40 

Got lots of 1/2 pots of protein powders floating around so I might start mixing a couple of those to see what I can get. I've got some Tempro in Banana and some Choc Propeptide so I might try some mix tomorrow with dinner and see how that goes down.

Did a few 2 minute hits on the treadmill today and didn't take to it too well, I'll go another couple rounds tomorrow anyway to see what transpires. Hope everyone is having a good week and remember we're almost halfway to the weekend now :beer:


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

loooking good there.

Mixing shakes could be fun be interesting to see what flavours come out like when mixed together, have quite a few sample packets that I save up for when I go away at weekends, might try playing around with a few. Could even start a new thread to see what flavours we can create.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

kites1664 said:


> loooking good there.
> 
> Mixing shakes could be fun be interesting to see what flavours come out like when mixed together, have quite a few sample packets that I save up for when I go away at weekends, might try playing around with a few. Could even start a new thread to see what flavours we can create.


Yeah weighed myself when I got up at lunchtime and I've dropped almost 6lbs in the last week so sitting at 226.2 now which is a lot more than I expected. Most of it will be water weight as I've changed from about 3/400g **** carbs to 100g and no chocolate :laugh:

I won't be doing anything too outlandish as some things just don't go together, I remember Flinty saying Choc and Banana was good though so will give it a spin tonight!!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Careful not to get your cals too low, or your body will switch to a starvation mode and start storing fats like a mofo. I have an Excel sheet for calculating cals based on weight, goals and activity. If you want it PM me your email and I'll send it across.

:thumb:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Careful not to get your cals too low, or your body will switch to a starvation mode and start storing fats like a mofo. I have an Excel sheet for calculating cals based on weight, goals and activity. If you want it PM me your email and I'll send it across.
> 
> :thumb:


Yeah I've been around 1500/1700 most days so don't think I'm too low given that I'm totally sedentary. Hopefully I'll be back in the gym soon and if not I'll definitely be training again in a month even if it's at home. I'll PM you my email now though and take a look at that sheet as it will no doubt come in handy thanks


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

replied, should be with you shortly! 



TrainingwithMS said:


> Yeah I've been around 1500/1700 most days so don't think I'm too low given that I'm totally sedentary. Hopefully I'll be back in the gym soon and if not I'll definitely be training again in a month even if it's at home. I'll PM you my email now though and take a look at that sheet as it will no doubt come in handy thanks


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok thanks to Diggy for his superb excel calculator he sent me I have managed to get some exact numbers and surprisingly enough I wasn't too far off with how I was eating the last few days. I'd like to say I know my onions but the reality is I know fk all and got lucky :lol:

My BMR is *2139*

At present I am sedentary so my requirement to maintain is *2567*

To lose 1lb a week I obviously drop to *2067* and for 2lbs *1567*

I'm going to aim for a 50/25/25 split between proteins/carbs/fats, if somedays carbs are a bit lower I'll just up the protein or eat some peanut butter 

This is where I'm confused as it says the recommended calorie range for cutting fat at my current weight is *2260-2712* :confused1:

How can I cut fat eating at over maintenance???

Anyway as above to drop 2lbs I need to eat* 1567 *which at my breakdown of 50/25/25 is

Protein 196g

Carbs 98g

Fats 43g

I'm not gonna worry if I go a little over that as I'll still be dropping weight eating 1k under maintenance. Those are the guidelines and I've been quite near to them the last couple days anyway. Started off with a 6lb loss over the last 9 days so I am sitting at 226.2lbs this morning.

30lbs to go before evaluating my goals again, it's only a year ago that I was doing this exact thing albeit without this groovy calculator courtesy of Diggy and with a couple legs that worked a lot better :lol:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 11/01/12*

300g Chicken Breast

100g Lamb Cubes

Pitta Bread x 2

100g Herring Roe

1/2 Pro 50

MP Cookie

LA Easy Muscle Shake 50g (Watery as fvck and need to thicken that badboy up next time)

Protein 214.5g

Carbs 87g

Fats 39g

Cals 1626


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

TrainingwithMS said:


> I won't be doing anything too outlandish as some things just don't go together, I remember Flinty saying Choc and Banana was good though so will give it a spin tonight!!


mmmmm.... remember those chocolate coated banana sweets as a kid. Sounhds like that would taset just like them


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

TrainingwithMS said:


> This is where I'm confused as it says the recommended calorie range for cutting fat at my current weight is *2260-2712* :confused1:


I guess it must assume that not everyone is as sedentary as they think, however the upper seems high to me. I tend to go with lower values for weight loss anyway, always err on the side of caution.

Glad the file was of use mate! :thumb:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 12/01/12*

Chilli with 250g Mince

Chicken Breast 150g

Lamb Cubes 150g

Pitta Bread x2

100g Herring Roe

Choc/Banana Shake

1/2 Pro 50

Protein 205g

Carbs 91g

Fats 51.5g

Cals 1647

Made up a choc/banana mix as recommended by Flinty sometime ago and it tasted ace. Made it up using 1scoop Propeptide and 1 scoop Tempro which mixed well. Will definitely be indulging in a few of those over the coming weeks I think and then I've a bag of MP Isolate I can use when Propeptide runs out.

Will run with this until next Thurs then weigh in again to see exactly what weight I am before 3 days in Ireland too. If I've dropped some weight over the week then I'll continue with it on my return, if not I'll adjust again when I get back


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

not convinced on choc, banana myself buddy. Am currently on blueberry cheesecake and Vanilla - tastes like ice cream, and is lovely


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> not convinced on choc, banana myself buddy. Am currently on blueberry cheesecake and Vanilla - tastes like ice cream, and is lovely


Ah it's actually pretty decent, I still have to say Syntha 6 Strawberry is my ATF but it's something to chug down. Blueberry Cheesecake even, not so sure about that myself as I'm not a huge fan of Blueberries unfortunately 

*Diet 13/01/12*

Choc/Banana Protein Shake

2 Burgers

150g Sweet Potato

1/2 Pro 50

200g Herring Roe

MP Cookie

Choc/Banana Protein Shake

Protein 208.5g

Carbs 79g

Fats 45.5g

Cals 1583

Was quite lazy today and only ate 2 meals topping up with shakes/bars, took delivery of some biscuits I ordered before xmas and had forgotten about. They're owned by Westin Gourmet I think and had a promo offer which I snapped off without reading properly. They turned up so I guess part of my weekend cheat is going to be sampling those and will account for a couple thousand cals. My old man is obviously rubbing his hands together though and I don't see them making it to see next weekend once he dives in :lol:

Nothing planned for the weekend other than watching the NFL playoffs and hopefully not destroying all those biscuits!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Diggy the extreme chocolate and vanilla mixed is awesome, chocolate , banana and strawberry mixed is awesome . the banana and cheesecake mixed is awesome lol...

i have done every combination of extreme nutrition proteins lol !!!

choc and banana or choc and vanilla are my faves


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 14/01/12*

500g Chicken

Uncle Bens Curry

100g Rice

Pro 50

Choc/Banana Shake

Protein: 199.5g

Carbs: 87.5g

Fats: 49.3g

Cals: 1649

*Diet 15/01/12*

MP MRP

300g Chicken Breast

200g Lamb Cubes

2x Pitta Bread

Choc/Banana Shake

Protein: 206.5g

Carbs: 88.5g

Fats: 41.2g

Cals: 1643

Stuck to plan over the weekend and just ate some of those biscuits I ordered while I was watching the NFL in the evenings. I'm not sure of the calories in them as they're not listed, suffice to say they're typical of biscuits with lots of carbs and fat though 

I'll weigh myself again before I go to Ireland to see how it's going and then again when I get back on Monday to see what damage the weekend has done. I'll try not too drink too much Guiness and stick to Gin/Tonic or Vodka Diet coke as they're only about 60calories a drink. With a bit of luck I'll get so drunk the first night I won't feel like drinking for the remainder of the weekend :lol:

Got a couple of Tesco Finest Burgers and a lump of Fillet for later on, it's almost like cheating at times and definitely helps to stave the takeaway cravings. I think that this is the longest I've gone without a Chinese/Pizza/Curry and working with Macros definitely helps as you can have things like burgers as long as you work them in so your targets are hit without worrying too much. I also think that steering clear of bread other than a couple pitta breads is helping as I am a bread fiend and would have no problem smashing a Tiger loaf home over an evening :lol:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Just smashed 2 burgers and a 7oz fillet with some sweet potato and I definitely don't feel like working tonight even though I'm only sat at my desk....


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Now then big lad - checking in to see you have your diet sorted - looks good and tasty!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Now then big lad - checking in to see you have your diet sorted - looks good and tasty!


What's happening my man, yeah diet is going alright and I'm jonesing for a good Dominos :lol:

Gonna run it through until Thursday then jump on the scales to see that the numbers I'm on are slowly dropping weight and if so keep them as they are. If it's not working then I'll trim a bit of the carbs and a tiny drop in fats too, can't see that it's not though so it's all gravy I think and mooching along steadily.

Just need my legs fixed and I'm back on easy street. I'm in Wednesday to see the top dog at Poole hospital so will know a little more in a couple days. Glad you're back on the manor anyway and that you're cracking on nicely. Noticeable change between pics too mate, think I might join you in lumping some up next week when I get home.

Hopefully be able to post some improved ones like yourself come the summer :beer:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 16/01/12*

1/2 Pro 50

2 Burgers

200g Fillet

150g Sweet Potato

MP Cookie

100g Black Grapes

Choc/Banana Shake

Protein:199g

Carbs: 93g

Fats: 52g

Cals: 1630

Knew I was in for a bit of a hectic shift so walloped my steak and burgers into one meal and as I said above didn't fancy working afterwards :lol:

Think I'll get some lean steak mince so I can have a chilli and some chicken over the next couple days to mix it up a bit if I can and then try to engineer a none too out of hand weekend so as not to undo what's been done so far albeit nothing major.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 17/01/12*

300g Chicken Breast

1/2 Pro 50

200g Lamb Cubed

2x Pitta

Choc/Banana Shake

Protein 203.5g

Carbs 70g

Fats 40g

Cals 1520

nightmare day tomorrow but hopefully all worth it, in hospital for most of the day then back home to work which is gonna be a looooooooooong day with only 5 hours sleep tonight too. Hopefully I'll be home by 4/430 so I can grab a nap before I start work.

Got my infusion first thing and I've timed it so I should get enough time to go eat before I see the neuro. Looking forward to it in a way as we might finally make some headway into the problems and get me back causing a nuisance of myself other than around the house :lol:

I'm actually feeling a little bit more stable around the house the last couple days which is promising and I said to dad today that I'm going to attempt the gym next week after Ireland. I might only get in there and do a couple exercises but I'm gonna give it a shot anyway just to satisfy my curiosity as to how I react. Hopefully it will be better than last time I was in there back in November. Doesn't seem like over 2 months since I trained but looks and feels like longer.

I've not put pics up yet but I will take some Tuesday when I get back from Ireland and put them up so I've got something to make me feel sick anytime I reach for that buy 1 get 1 free Dominos voucher during the week :laugh:

Better get my nut down anyway as I'm up again at 1030 to get ready!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

have a good day bro X

your food intake is about on parr with mine mate.. fcuikn squirrels eat more lol.. but its doing its job for me at minute... just make sure you dont drop too low calorie wise X


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cals 1520 .... holy sh1t balls one of my shakes is not far off your daily total you must be starving .


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> have a good day bro X
> 
> your food intake is about on parr with mine mate.. fcuikn squirrels eat more lol.. but its doing its job for me at minute... just make sure you dont drop too low calorie wise X


Well it could have been better, he's now pointing me towards this intrathecal pump so robocop might be the way ahead :lol:

I know it's not a lot, I find that what I try to do is not eat for the first few hours when I get up and the same for the last few before bed. I then get to eat a few meals over the rest of the day and don't feel so inclined to pick as much. That said I think my brother and his wife are round for dinner tonight and chinese is on the menu :whistling:

I'm aiming for 200g protein a day, under 100g carbs and the rest of my cals from fats. If I'm 1500 or 1800 I'm not worrying too much as long as the scales go in the right direction and in a couple weeks if the old legs aren't any better those dumbbells are incoming. Got to get lifting again I'm climbing the walls around the house and noticeably irritable my mum has said of late. Bit of role reversal now she knows how dad and I feel 90% of the time so bollox :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

TrainingwithMS said:


> Well it could have been better, he's now pointing me towards this intrathecal pump so robocop might be the way ahead :lol:
> 
> I know it's not a lot, I find that what I try to do is not eat for the first few hours when I get up and the same for the last few before bed. I then get to eat a few meals over the rest of the day and don't feel so inclined to pick as much. That said I think my brother and his wife are round for dinner tonight and chinese is on the menu :whistling:
> 
> I'm aiming for 200g protein a day, under 100g carbs and the rest of my cals from fats. If I'm 1500 or 1800 I'm not worrying too much as long as the scales go in the right direction and in a couple weeks if the old legs aren't any better those dumbbells are incoming. Got to get lifting again I'm climbing the walls around the house and noticeably irritable my mum has said of late. Bit of role reversal now she knows how dad and I feel 90% of the time so bollox :lol:


Is he serious about the pump, I thought you had managed to side step that one. :no:

On the diet, if the mirror tells you you look better then it is all going the right way.

Good luck buddy :thumb:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

ewen said:


> Cals 1520 .... holy sh1t balls one of my shakes is not far off your daily total you must be starving .


Haha I'm not finding it too bad actually and given how sedentary I've been of late it's not like I'm burning much up. I have been eating during a window and not eating when I get up/go to bed so that I eat a few meals closer together and it's working out ok thus far. As long as the weight comes off steadily and I'm functioning ok (for me) I'll live I'm sure


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Is he serious about the pump, I thought you had managed to side step that one. :no:
> 
> On the diet, if the mirror tells you you look better then it is all going the right way.
> 
> Good luck buddy :thumb:


Yeah he's gone from opposing to thinking that given the spasticity is present in most muscle groups of my legs this could be the best option.

Sativex is the first port of call which is the cannabis based spray, he thinks that if we threaten with the pump they will dish up the spray as although it's expensive on the NHS to fund it's nowhere near the costs of an intrathecal pump.

The mirror tells me I should have bought shares in Lindt & Dominos around autumn time last year :lol:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 18/01/12*

2 Bags of Crisps

Snickers

3x Pitta Bread

Chilli

400g Chicken

MP Cookie

Choc & Banana Protein Shake

Protein 191g

Carbs 193.5g

Fats 70g

Cals 2231

Got the munchies in hospital this afternoon while waiting around and bowled through a couple bags of crisps and a snickers.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

ewen said:


> Cals 1520 .... holy sh1t balls one of my shakes is not far off your daily total you must be starving .


Sorry to but in - Ewen I'm on 1350 a day!!! How do you NOT put on weight with that type of intake yet maintain a calorie Surplus?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Glassback said:


> Sorry to but in - Ewen I'm on 1350 a day!!! How do you NOT put on weight with that type of intake yet maintain a calorie Surplus?


im around 17 and quater stone at mo but i have a very active job and i train very hard 

ive never held weight easy either its always been hard to gain i hit 350g ish of protein a day and lots of carbs , guess id make a better bodybuilder than the average joe lol


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

ewen said:


> im around 17 and quater stone at mo but i have a very active job and i train very hard
> 
> ive never held weight easy either its always been hard to gain i hit 350g ish of protein a day and lots of carbs , guess id make a better bodybuilder than the average joe lol


Jammie sod! If I was an out and out body builder I'd be really good, I can add weight just looking at food and I don't just mean fat. I bulk real easy but that's no good fr me as I need the wheels to shift it and that's not so easy to maintain.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Same as you Glassback I look at a nice meal and on goes a couple lbs :lol:

I've put my liver through the wringer this weekend and had 3 days on the **** here www.dromoland.ie. I felt there the same way I do when I'm staying in the Wynn in Las Vegas, all the millionaires looking at a big fat shaven headed tattooed lump thinking wtf is this hooligan doing in our resort :lol:

Was an incredible weekend and even in my crippled state I still managed to be the last one in the bar 2 of the 3 nights. I don't think they appreciated it too much when I got them to put the NFL on Sunday night so I could watch the late game and then proceeded to scream my way through it 

I mostly stuck to Vodka with Diet Coke or Gin and Tonic, there were a few Sambucas, Jaegerbombs and a good few bottles of white wine with dinner thrown in though as you do :beer:

I'm back on the wagon again now and won't drink again until March the 9th when I'm going to Clacton for the weekend with some friends from another forum for a poker tournament. A friend from Tenerife is flying over for it too and will be coming to stay here the night before we travel up together. Helps me out too because he can be my bellboy from the train to our lift meeting us at Waterloo.

I was 225.8lbs when I left so will be interested to see exactly how much I've put on over the weekend, back to it tomorrow though and once I've sorted out my tax returns will be buying my gym equipment so I can get back to training. That should hopefully help me speed along things and my old man is going to be getting some work as my spotter :tongue:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

TrainingwithMS said:


> Same as you Glassback I look at a nice meal and on goes a couple lbs :lol:
> 
> I've put my liver through the wringer this weekend and had 3 days on the **** here www.dromoland.ie. I felt there the same way I do when I'm staying in the Wynn in Las Vegas, all the millionaires looking at a big fat shaven headed tattooed lump thinking wtf is this hooligan doing in our resort :lol:
> 
> ...


Sounds like a hell of a weekend mate, I can just imagine the looks on the faces! :thumb: I like the Wynn, last time I was over in Vegas (we were in the Bellagio on a corporate number) went there with my buddy, and he took them for $23K on the Blackjack table. So a good night was had by all after that! Well I think it was a good night....

When does the gym stuff appear, and is it still bench + DBs? Good to here your spirits are still up, and you are fighting step, or should that be stumble (sorry couldn't resist) of the way.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Sounds like a hell of a weekend mate, I can just imagine the looks on the faces! :thumb: I like the Wynn, last time I was over in Vegas (we were in the Bellagio on a corporate number) went there with my buddy, and he took them for $23K on the Blackjack table. So a good night was had by all after that! Well I think it was a good night....
> 
> When does the gym stuff appear, and is it still bench + DBs? Good to here your spirits are still up, and you are fighting step, or should that be stumble (sorry couldn't resist) of the way.


Yeah it was great, although I'm not sure all the guests appreciated our party being there and I'm glad it's only once a year as I can't handle it anymore :lol:

Yeah I stayed there for a couple weeks in 2010 and really like the resort, can't beat an evening in the Parasol bar with dinner at SW inbetween. I've not stayed at the Bellagio since 2008 but am thinking about having a week there this summer as I want to try several of their restaurants and staying there makes things easy.

Happy days for your mate too, some run there and I'm sure it was a great night too :laugh: I don't really gamble that much beyond a drunken spin on the roulette but I'm sure playing at those bets your buddy will be able to get free rooms whenever he goes back. I've had plenty of nights like that in Vegas that's for sure :lol:

I've just got to file my tax return this week and once I've weighed all that in I'll go and order the stuff online. I'm gonna order a bench, db and an EZ bar too as the weights can be used for both. Should come in at around £300 give or take I think and then I'll get a routine worked out using all those.

Yeah other than handing over a good few k to the taxman life is good and I'm happy enough stumbling on through as you said. Bit of luck the stumbling will be resolved this year and if not I've still got the crutches


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 24/01/12*

Pitta

500g Chicken

Passata

Worcs Sauce

MP Cookie

BBW Isoclear

Protein: 206g

Carbs: 70g

Fats: 29.5g

Cals: 1370

Tried the diet coke chicken recipe out that I saw on the board earlier and improvised it slightly with a load of Worcester sauce. Wasn't that bad tasting although it definitely needed the extra kick, I think I'll try it with steak mince next time and make it like a chilli with a bit of spice too.

Weekend away took it's toll and I gained 1kg so sitting at 228lbs as of this afternoon, was expecting more after 3 four course meals and a couple days of irish breakfasts. Home for the next 6 weeks though so will be fully reining it in and getting on the wagon. Hopefully should see some stable losses over the next 6 weeks and be somewhere on the way to 15 stone by March.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

TrainingwithMS said:


> *Diet 24/01/12*
> 
> Pitta
> 
> ...


I saw that recipe too, but was distinctly unimpressed. It just looked and sounded bland to me, and your comment confirmed this.

1kg is not that bad for a weekend like you had, you'll soon get that off again,and sounds like it was worth it anyway. :thumb:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> I saw that recipe too, but was distinctly unimpressed. It just looked and sounded bland to me, and your comment confirmed this.
> 
> 1kg is not that bad for a weekend like you had, you'll soon get that off again,and sounds like it was worth it anyway. :thumb:


Don't get me wrong it's decent enough compared to what it should taste like cooking diet coke ffs, I just don't think it's as good as Johnny's twin from the X-Factor makes it out to be in the video 

Yeah I was shocked to be honest and was expecting at least 4lbs. Got an alcohol free run now up until March which should keep me clear, it's a bit of a mare at the moment as our fridge has packed up and our kitchen is fitted so need a like for like replacement. Dad has got to get a temp one today until we can get the replacement, you never realise how muchyou rely on something until you don't have it :lol:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 25/01/12*

2x Pitta

500g Chicken

50ml Worcester Sauce

2x Protein Cookies

1/2 Pro 50

Protein 225g

Carbs 120g

Fats 42.5g

Cals 1757

Was absolutely starving when I finished work so had another protein cookie before bed and am gonna bash a chilli up tomorrow I think for a change from Chicken. Going to hunt out some more recipes as well for the coming weeks so I can mix it up most nights and not get bored which in turn leads to Dominos disasters :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

TrainingwithMS said:


> ... and not get bored which in turn leads to Dominos disasters :lol:


I know that feeling


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 25/01/12*

400g Steak Mince in Chilli

Protein Shake

Pitta Bread

Lamb Cubes

1/2 Pro 50

Oat Biscuits (oops)

Protein:219g

Carbs: 180g

Fats: 82g

Cals: 2261

All going fine today until late on tonight when I got peckish and saw some oaty biscuits on the sides which got done in. Only 480 cals but not really something I want to be doing too often even though I'm still under maintenance for the day. I'll punish myself with no curry when I go for a meal with some friends later on and go dry tandoori instead.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

TrainingwithMS said:


> *Diet 25/01/12*
> 
> 400g Steak Mince in Chilli
> 
> ...


well lets see how well thta plan gos, especially if a couple of Cobra's have been consumed before hand. :lol:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> well lets see how well thta plan gos, especially if a couple of Cobra's have been consumed before hand. :lol:


Haha no shot, I'm not drinking until the 9th of March


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 27/01/12*

Protein Shake

Protein Cookie

2x Pitta

Chicken Breast 300g

Lamb Cubes 200g

Protein 216.5g

Carbs 97g

Fats 40g

Cals 1614

Was meant to be going for a curry but that got rearranged so got a nice clean day in the books, got curry in my head now though so might have a tandoori mix grill on Sunday night. Got my chicken breasts and fillet steak out the freezer for tonight so I'm sorted for today and might try to talk my old dear into a roast tomorrow if I can.

My liver is no doubt very pleased at a weekend off after the shock it must have got at last weekends activities


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 28/01/12*

Protein Shake

2x Isopure fruit drink

2 Slices w/m toast

25g Flora

200g Fillet Steak

150g Sweet Potato

100g Peanuts

Walkers 25g

Club

Fruit Pastilles 35g

Ripple

Strawberry Pencils

Creme Egg

Protein 238g

Carbs 269g

Fats 83g

Cals 2838

Decided to snack away today whilst watching the sport and UFC tonight. Treat that as my cheat for the week and have a relatively clean Sunday keeping it under maintenance before back to completely normal Monday and a weigh in Tuesday.

Bit gutted for Bisping in the UFC as I thought he'd snuck that fight, the 3rd round he got owned pretty much but the first 2 as the commentators said he was imposing himself on Sonnen and looked like he had the best of him. Like they say though never leave it in the hands of the judges......

Time for nutdown and work tomorrow too as there is no NFL until next weekend.....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

nice little treaty evening there mate lol... your diet looked good friday. do you not eat veg or salad mate ????


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> nice little treaty evening there mate lol... your diet looked good friday. do you not eat veg or salad mate ????


Yeah my old dear hoards sweets like the shops are never gonna open again and I've inherited her sweet tooth :lol:

I'm managing to stay strict through the week though so that's the main thing and I've had no car crashes as such of late.

Friday was about perfect and I'll up it a few hundred cals with some Syntha 6 for PWO shake when I get the lifting kit here to compensate for expenditure and make sure I don't drop too low.

As for veg/salad I don't really like the stuff at all no, I can eat it with a roast when covered in gravy and I can chuck some broccoli/green beans into a stir fry but that's about it. I'll have to start pinging a few stir fries back in with the broccoli florets to balance it out a bit, I can handle a small amount of carbs so I can always chuck 50g of rice in or something to bulk it out.

I've always been a meat & potatoes guy, chuck a load of that on and just wallop it 

I'll get my old man to do my pics tomorrow and I'll throw them up too as my starting point from here!!

I tried to rep you for your transformation so far but I've got to spread it about a bit first :lol:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 29/01/12*

MP MRP

400g Chicken Breast

1 Pitta

15ml Worcester Sauce

100g Onion

200g Fillet Steak

150g Sweet Potato

5 Oat Biscuits

2 Cups Black Coffee with 0 cal sweetener

60g Thorntons Fudge 

Protein: 207g

Carbs: 199g

Fats: 69g

Cals: 2291

Polished off the last of the Fudge mum bought me and the oat biscuits too. Still racked up my protein from the steak & chicken whilst coming in almost 500 cals under maintenance too so not all bad. Flinty and Rob's new journal with their progress pics has given me a boot and I'm jonesing for a good session smashing the iron along with making some serious progression before summer.

Got a busy day tomorrow chasing up some hospital stuff and I'm going to ring the consultant's secretary to ask if I can retry one of the drugs I was on as we never completed the course. One of them didn't think it would work anyway so didn't see the point, I'm not having that though and if there is a chance I might as well have a go at it in the next couple months while I'm waiting around doing nothing.

I've been trying a few stretches today for my hamstrings/calves and they do seem to loosen things albeit only for a very short time and once I've sat down for 10 minutes the benefits are gone. I'll keep doing them in the house anyway as it's beneficial even for that, not sure I can do it elsewhere as I might get some looks if I just drop down in the middle of the town/supermarket and start stretchign out my hammys :lol:

Gonna have to start incorporating some stir fries back into the diet as well after Flinty said about there being no veg in my diet whatsoever psml. I don't really like the stuff other than roast dinners, I don't mind Asparagus so I guess I could start having that with Steak or Chicken and I know it's low carb too as it's used in Keto. Shame I'm such a fussy fker with anything healthy and anything sweet I'll eat 90% of the time 

Hope this economy delivery isn't too slow as I'm excited to get at it again!!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Had a really bad nights sleep on Sunday night only managing 2/3 hours so was hanging when I finished work this morning and forgot to post the days intake.

*Diet 30/01/12*

Isopure 2 scoops

3x Pitta

25ml Worcs Sauce

100g Onion

400g Chicken

120g Lamb

MP Cookie

Protein: 235g

Carbs: 139g

Fats: 40g

Cals: 1835

Bit high on the carb side of things but still a decent cut below maintenance so I'm not gonna worry too much, I'm going to try and make an effort to eat a little more fruit and veg which shouldn't be hard as I currently only eat it with a roast or onion with chicken :lol:

I've got dad to get me some Asparagus and a stir fry pack from Marks & Spencer which have some Broccoli, Green Beans and Pak Choi in. I'll get some Melon ordered in too from Tesco and one of their fruit salads too. I'm not gonna say that I will eat x/y every day because some days I won't, I'll endeavour to eat more though.

Just weighed myself at 222.8lbs so I managed to get off the weight I put on in Ireland and a little more on top. Dad is up already today on mother's orders for errand duty so I'm gonna get him to take some pics and get them up to give me a mess to look at before what will hopefully be a good change over the next 4/5 months.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

mg:



Something I don't want to see again so looking at that every day should ensure I'm not going to return to my old habits. I'm annoyed at myself that I let myself slip and put all the weight I lost back on again as it's just set me back so far. Oh well you know what they say about spilt milk et cetera and I'm definitely even more motivated to put it right seeing that 

I'll get dad to do some back/side ones if he gets back from town before it's dark and if not tomorrow. Might as well get the whole mess up there :lol:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok so I'm just gonna start devising myself a routine to start next week as my DB, Bench and EZ Bar should all be here by the weekend the guy told me today. I'm going to work the same split as I was doing when I went to the gym.

Mon - Chest/Bi

Tue - Legs (Will have to play this by ear and see how it goes. DB Squats and SLDL are the only things I can do I think from home)

Thu - Shoulders/Tri

Fri - Back

Will trawl the web over the week picking out some exercises and see what I can put together. As I'm trying to shed timber from this lump of a torso I'll go with a 3-5x5 on all exercises once I find my level again which I can work at with good form. It's gonna be 3 months since I've trained and I can't wait to get back to it although mum isn't too happy about me taking over the conservatory


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

TrainingwithMS said:


> mg:
> 
> View attachment 74251
> 
> ...


get a lady in to do some waxing too :thumb:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

ewen said:


> get a lady in to do some waxing too :thumb:


I could probably get to 15 stone instantly if I did that :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

TrainingwithMS said:


> I could probably get to 15 stone instantly if I did that :lol:


had my back done by my mrs last sunday maaan i love it afterwards defo worth an hour


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

TrainingwithMS said:


> mg:
> 
> View attachment 74251
> 
> ...


Buddy - it all helps the motivation, and gives you a reference point. Tell you what, every time you slip off ythe diet, I'll come back and drag this photo into the conversation again - hows that? :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> Buddy - it all helps the motivation, and gives you a reference point. Tell you what, every time you slip off ythe diet, I'll come back and drag this photo into the conversation again - hows that? :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


he needs a vest on that pic 

no escaping a new avi :lol:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

ewen said:


> had my back done by my mrs last sunday maaan i love it afterwards defo worth an hour


Haha I had the back pic done today then realised I need it done before that is going up :lol:



DiggyV said:


> Buddy - it all helps the motivation, and gives you a reference point. Tell you what, every time you slip off ythe diet, I'll come back and drag this photo into the conversation again - hows that? :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Yeah definitely and I'm gonna have to get on that treadmill even if I can only do 2/3minutes at a time, 3/4 times a day is bound to help a little!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

ewen said:


> he needs a vest on that pic
> 
> no escaping a new avi :lol:


Vest... I need a fking turtleneck :laugh:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 31/01/12*

Pistachios 33g

Isoclear 2 scoops

Chicken Satay Skewers (Tesco)

^^ Sauce

Chicken 400g

Onion 50g

Worcs Sauce

1 Pitta

MP Cookie

Protein: 221g

Carbs: 72g

Fats: 57g

Cals: 1683

I've got a some Asparagus in along with a nice stir fry pack from M&S but mum was working until 8pm and I didn't fancy trusting the old man with either while I was working so had to stick with plain old chicken. Results have been decent this last week anyway and I'm still eating loads albeit not Dominos unfortunately :lol:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110714079237?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

These are the weights that I've ordered, I figured it would save me money by not having to top up with 2.5s and 1.25s so that I can up weight by 2.5kg on lifts as I progress. Well that was the theory, then I saw an EZ bar and snapped that off too as I can use the weights on that 

#lifeisgood


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

TrainingwithMS said:


> *Diet 31/01/12*
> 
> Pistachios 33g
> 
> ...


That's better - no need to drag the photo back into things today.

Just looked at the weights as well buddy - that little lot should keep you going. Good choice getting Oly DBs as well, means the weights are interchangeable if you get a barbell later. :thumb:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> That's better - no need to drag the photo back into things today.
> 
> Just looked at the weights as well buddy - that little lot should keep you going. Good choice getting Oly DBs as well, means the weights are interchangeable if you get a barbell later. :thumb:


Haha I'll only need to see that if I start mullering Dominos through the week again :lol:

Yeah I went for the rubber as they'll be a bit less noisy and will appease mum thinking she's not got metal all over her conservatory floor. I picked up the EZ bar too so I can do some bar work and skullcrushers too with a view to maybe getting a proper bench and bar if the new place we move too has space for it even if I have to get dad to mock up a covered area outside.

Feel like a crackhead waiting for a hit now and just want them ready to go :lol:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok been looking around online along with going through my old routines and this is what I've come up with so far.

*Monday*

Chest + Biceps

Flat DB Press 3x5

Inc DB Press 3x5

Dec DB Press 3x5

Inc/Flat Flies 3x5

Seated DB Curls 3x5

Standing Hammer Curls 3x5

Concentration Curls 3x5

21s to finish

*Tuesday*

Legs

DB Squats 5x5

DB SLDL 5x5

Seated Calf Presses 5x5

Try lunges but not sure if I can do them because of my balance

*Thursday*

Shoulders + Triceps

DB Shoulder Press 3x5

DB Front Raises 3x5

DB Lateral Raises 3x5

Rear Delt Flies or similar 3x5

Overhead Triceps extension 3x5

Tricep Bench Press 3x5

Skullcrushers 3x5

*Friday*

Back

DB Deadlift 3x5

Single Arm Row 3x5

BOR 3x5

Shrugs 3x5

Think that should be something to start with and see how it goes, I can always evaluate things as I go and then adapt it if something isn't working. Any input/advice that any of you guys can put in is most welcome as always :thumbup1:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 01/02/12*

Latte

Lamb 120g

Pitta Bread

Wasabi Plum Sauce

300g Chicken

Broc/Spring Onion/Pak Choi/Green Beans

100g Boiled Rice

MP Cookie

Isoclear 2 scoops

Protein 202g

Carbs 127g

Fats 38g

Cals 1725

Still struggling to sleep like Diggy and again I wake up at 10am this morning despite going to bed at 5, I need to start dozing in the early afternoon before work so I can get 6/7 hours per day.

Bench arrived this morning and my brother who was over has set it up and is going to be coming over to train with me. Should be good fun and will save me having to pull my old man in to spot


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Weights arrived today but I've got spring collars and not T-Bar which I need for the DBs, I rang up ordered some from the same guy and as mum didn't seem to be too happy about all the weights all over the floor I ordered one of these too......

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Weight-Disc-Storage-Stand-Tree-Rack-Olympic-2-Silver-Grey-/110791019155?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item19cba8ca93

Not sure how she's gonna react when that arrives but my point will be that the weights aren't on the floor anymore :whistling:

Now I just need to get a smith machine & olympic bench in and we're good to go


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Diet 02/02/12

600g Chicken

Wasai Dressing

Broc/Onion/Pak Choi

200g Rice

Reflex Flapjack

Isoclear

Protein:216.5g

Carbs: 116g

Fats: 35g

Cals: 1654

Curry tonight when I go see some friends, my godson and his brothers. Undecided on if I'll go Tandoori King Prawn or just a plain curry yet, will see what I fancy when we order 

All geared up for Monday and for Diggy I'll call it getting back on the horse  My brother will be popping around to train sometimes when allowed and the guy who I trained with regularly for about 6 months wants to come round as well so I shouldn't be short of partners. When I'm alone the old man is gonna have to get out there for final sets to spot me and I might even try to get him lifting too pmsl.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

I like that buddy, getting back on the horse. Just make sure it doesn't buck you off again. :lol:


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

looking good there pal, all coming together nicely


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

kites1664 said:


> looking good there pal, all coming together nicely


Yeah gym is out so I've got the kit to do it at home now anyway and can crack on starting from Monday. Just need to make sure when we do move the new house has a garage that can be converted into my lair

You feeling 100% again now after the accident or it still niggling? By the sounds of it the last gym session caused you more aggro which is the way it should be!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 03/02/12*

200g Steak all fat cut off

200g Chicken

Broc/Onion/Pak Choi etc.

100g Rice

Isoclear x2

50g Mini Eggs

Flapjack

Wasabi Mix

Protein: 220g

Carbs: 127g

Fats: 49g

Cals: 1853

Didn't have a curry in the end so will knock that in over the weekend at some point, got some mini eggs to get through this weekend though and they'll prob be gg today I think while I'm watching the rugby


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Weekend wasn't the greatest food wise, I ate well most of both days but then had a KFC Sat night followed by a big bag of Mini Eggs with some choc cookies and then did the same today. I forgot it was superbowl night, went to watch that and I caved when everyone ordered a ****** before the game. Was fun watching everyone else get paralytic whilst I just drank diet coke and water, I'm gonna chuckle when I get up tomorrow and they're all wishing they were dead although I still looked like the most hammered one in the house 

Hopefully collars turn up tomorrow so I can steam into some Chest & Bis to get the week rolling nicely and hopefully wake up some muscles that have been asleep since November!!

Good luck for the week people hope we all have a good one!!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 06/02/12*

CNP MRP

200g Lean Steak

Wasabi Plum sauce

125g Rice (cooked weight)

Reflex Flapjack

Isoclear 2 scoops

Protein 178g

Carbs 110g

Fats 33g

Cals 1449

Back on the horse and if I'd counted the macros before bed I'd have made myself a quick snack to get protein up over 200g. I was shattered though and just wanted to get my head down, or at least try to and I still find myself awake 5 hours later. Hopefully this melatonin will sort me out when that gets here.

Had a crack at the weights yesterday albeit quite a disjointed chest session as the bench isn't wide enough to flat bench comfortably, nor safe to decline so going to have to look at a couple alternative exercises before next week. Also the new DBs are very rough with the markings and ripped my hands to pieces so gloves on the way. I'm also going to run the risk of really annoying mum and ordering an olympic rated flat bench too :lol:

I've got some DOMs today though as both my chest and biceps are pretty tender which is most welcome after 2 months of only lifting my fork!!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Well done on getting started buddy. Excellent news, just need to make sure you get into the habit, and it becomes routine...

:thumb:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Well done on getting started buddy. Excellent news, just need to make sure you get into the habit, and it becomes routine...
> 
> :thumb:


Cheers Diggy, it was a bit disjointed and these Olympic DB are a little more difficult to use than i expected due to the size of them. I'm sure once I'm used to them it'll be ok and if not I'll just buy some Bowflex ones as they look pretty nifty and all in the one little box too.

I had some problems with legs as you probably expected, I couldn't get the hang of SLDL with the DB and my clonus was bad after doing 5sets of DB squats. The squats did go ok thankfully and if I can only do 5 sets of those each week that's better than before. I might try doing calf raises with the ez bar as it's hard to rest the DB on your legs with the big protruding edge, I'll work it out in the end anyway with the help of youtube


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

TrainingwithMS said:


> Cheers Diggy, it was a bit disjointed and these Olympic DB are a little more difficult to use than i expected due to the size of them. I'm sure once I'm used to them it'll be ok and if not I'll just buy some Bowflex ones as they look pretty nifty and all in the one little box too.
> 
> I had some problems with legs as you probably expected, I couldn't get the hang of SLDL with the DB and my clonus was bad after doing 5sets of DB squats. The squats did go ok thankfully and if I can only do 5 sets of those each week that's better than before. I might try doing calf raises with the ez bar as it's hard to rest the DB on your legs with the big protruding edge, I'll work it out in the end anyway with the help of youtube


I like the look of those bowflex ones, however are a bit pricey - ahh the joys of being a single man! :lol:

Whatever you do, its more than you were recently doing, so is all good mate. :thumb:

Keep pushing, keep writing and keep coming back.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 07/02/12*

Isoclear 2 scoops

200g Chicken

100g Rice

50g Onion

MP Cookie

Homemade Stew

Protein: 223g

Carbs: 108g

Fat: 46g

Cal: 1741

Not sure on the exact macros for the stew so just had a guess, mainly a load of steak, carrots, swede, onion and other veg thrown into the pot so healthy enough but no dumplings which makes me sad.

Trained legs, well if you can call it trained as I only really managed 5x5 DB Squats with 20kg in each hand and then struggled to do SLDL with the same DB. They're a lot wider than the DBs we use in the gym being olympic ones and it's going to be interesting seeing how it works out for some other exercises.

All good fun though and nice to be feeling some aches and pains that aren't ms related again


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

you like your wasabi mate ???...

Have you tasted the nuts in wasabi .. bloody gorgeous they are mate !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> you like your wasabi mate ???...
> 
> Have you tasted the nuts in wasabi .. bloody gorgeous they are mate !!!


ive dipped nuts in fish :whistling:

does that count ?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> ive dipped nuts in fish :whistling:
> 
> does that count ?


how did i know that would turn into smutt , and it would be you that posted it lol !!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> I like the look of those bowflex ones, however are a bit pricey - ahh the joys of being a single man! :lol:
> 
> Whatever you do, its more than you were recently doing, so is all good mate. :thumb:
> 
> Keep pushing, keep writing and keep coming back.


Yeah I'd only need up to 40s again but I think they'd work much easier so will have to see how things go. Now I'm not eating many takeaways again and not drinking either it's only a weekend of staying in to pay for them!!

Once these gloves turn up it'll be less painful as well, it's like I've slung my hands through a cheese grater after just doing those squats and trying the SLDL yesterday. My arms still feel like Tyson has gone a couple rounds on them which is nice in a masochistic kind of way :lol:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> you like your wasabi mate ???...
> 
> Have you tasted the nuts in wasabi .. bloody gorgeous they are mate !!!


Yeah I got some from that company that Raptor posted up the other day, they're nice and I think I'll get a bag on their own as some of the crap they put in with it I just threw away. I love a bit of spicy stuff, Blue Dragon do a Wasabi/Plum stir fry sauce I've been having and that's nice too.



ewen said:


> ive dipped nuts in fish :whistling:
> 
> does that count ?


Who hasn't had their fair share dunking their nuts in fish


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 08/02/12*

400g Chicken

160g Rice

Wasabi/Plum s/fry sauce

2x MP Cookie

Isoclear 2 scoops

Protein:221g

Carbs: 153g

Fat: 28g

Cals: 1971

Was soooo hungry while I was working late tonight that I had another protein cookie to tide me over, got some Tesco finest burgers in for tomorrow and will murder those with some sweet potato for what will feel like a cheat meal!!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

TrainingwithMS said:


> *Diet 08/02/12*
> 
> 400g Chicken
> 
> ...


That's not a cheat meal, finest burgers are not high in fat and sweet potato is well, sweeeeeet.  . That's a cracking meal. However it would be a cheat meal if you covered the burger in batter and deep fried it, or had it with a side order of pizza. :lol:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> That's not a cheat meal, finest burgers are not high in fat and sweet potato is well, sweeeeeet.  . That's a cracking meal. However it would be a cheat meal if you covered the burger in batter and deep fried it, or had it with a side order of pizza. :lol:


Haha yeah of course it does feel like one though and I love me some burgers


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 09/02/12*

MP MRP

Reflex Flapjack

300g Chicken

Broc/Pak Choi/Green Beans etc.

100g Rice

Isoclear 2 scoops

120g Lamb

Pitta

Protein:223g

Carbs: 137g

Fats: 43g

Cals: 1829

No burgers in the end as I had some chicken left in the fridge and stir fried that instead. Burgers in the fridge ready to go though so will probably have them tonight.

Did a shoulder workout yesterday which is kind of awkward using olympic dumbbells as opposed to the gym style ones and interchanging plates after every set is a workout in itself. Just a case of working through diff exercises and seeing which ones work best with them and then mixing around with those


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 10/02/12*

400g Chicken

200g Rice

75g Onion

100g Broccoli Florets

Isoclear x 2

1/2 Pro 50

Protein: 224g

Carbs: 96g

Fats: 22g

Cals: 1496

Back is awkward as fk with DB too and I can't really get the hang of deadlifts or bent over rows. I'm getting an olympic size bench so I can press better amongst other things, I might even run the risk of costing myself a course in beauty treatments as a peace offering and get an olympic bar too 



Under 100kg for the first time in a while and next stop under 90!!

Now to ensure I don't go haywire over the weekend!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

TrainingwithMS said:


> *Diet 10/02/12*
> 
> 400g Chicken
> 
> ...


hard to see the pic im presuming its 219 pounds ???

anyway well done bro looks like things are moving in the right direction... i have about 21 pounds to go before i get to that size.. but im happy im getting there too.. as long as im there for june i really aint rushing things X


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

TrainingwithMS said:


> *Diet 10/02/12*
> 
> 400g Chicken
> 
> ...


do it buddy


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> hard to see the pic im presuming its 219 pounds ???
> 
> anyway well done bro looks like things are moving in the right direction... i have about 21 pounds to go before i get to that size.. but im happy im getting there too.. as long as im there for june i really aint rushing things X


Yeah it is 219, I'm absolutely garbage at taking pics with my phone and normally get dad to do it while i'm stood on the scales as leaning forward to get a better angle can result in going for a burton :lol:

I'm taking it slow too the same as yourself and aiming for another 1 1/2 stone by June when I go to Vegas. I could get it off quicker if I could do cardio like I was a couple years back but unless they fix my pins I'm gonna have to stick with the little bit of treadmill I can do.

Slow and steady is the tried and tested though and you're already streets ahead in the body recomposition quest anyway which is what we're both aiming for albeit on slightly different levels. Both of us leaner for summer is the goal lets do it!! :thumbup1:



ewen said:


> do it buddy


Haha I am just scouring ebay to see what is the best deal I can pick up, also our fridge/freezer packed up last month and it's in fitted units so we have to get the same dimensions. It's costing them a monkey to replace so if I offer to pay for that there is no shot in hell she can moan about an bench and bar :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

TrainingwithMS said:


> *Diet 10/02/12*
> 
> 400g Chicken
> 
> ...


Well done big guy, thats brilliant news. Will the weight loss also help with the mobility in the legs, or are the two unconnected with MS?

No excuse foe 90K now, slow and steady it'll be easy.

:thumb:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Well done big guy, thats brilliant news. Will the weight loss also help with the mobility in the legs, or are the two unconnected with MS?
> 
> No excuse foe 90K now, slow and steady it'll be easy.
> 
> :thumb:


Well in theory it should but in practice I'm not so sure, I've got a lesion on my T4 I think it was but I can't remember exactly where he said which has scarred over and left the residuals. I'm actually no better than I was 3 months ago, probably a bit worse in fairness but I'm still better than plenty of others so it'll do for now 

The other problems like pain, pins & needles, numbness and altered sensations are to me just like a fly buzzing around the room and I just live with it. The bladder has slowly settled and I have more control over it now, I still have to locate the toilets in restaurants so I can get a table near to them. When I travel anywhere I use the bathroom before I go and schedule pitstops along the way if it's a longer journey.

Just going back a year will do me, I couldn't walk far but I could walk steadily and not look like I've been on the brandy for 12 hours :lol:

I've got 4 months until my target date and 23lbs to go so all going along nicely enough thus far, I've got a few pics on my pc of the 31st Jan and I'll take another set at 15stone to see if there is any difference visually. Once I get to 14 I'll do another set and post all 3 sets to see the difference.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Diet 11/02/12

500g Chicken

100g Onion

50g Mange Tout

200g Rice

1/2 Pro 50

Iso 2 Scoops

50g Cashews

Malteser Bunny]

100g Lindt

Protein: 217g

Carbs: 171g

Fats: 85g

Cals: 2317

A standard other than the couple chocolate bars which I'd planned anyway and still kept me under maintenance so it's all gravy. Just had a nice roast with plenty of veg *(the only time I really eat them) got some oat biscuits, choc and a takeway for supper of some description. Might not be Dominos now though as there is no NFL to sit there stuffing my face too :lol:

On a separate note sad news about Whitney Houston, such a tragic waste of life and a shame she couldn't fight off her demons.

Even though the poker world isn't comparable to hollywood the scene is quite similar, lots of young people with lots of loose cash and if you want it anything is available. Drugs are everywhere, it's so easy to fall into the trappings that that kind of life brings as I did myself getting heavily into it for a good few years and can see how some may find it so hard to escape once embroiled in it.

I was lucky that I never progressed to crack , I was a heavy coke user though. I did try crack a couple times and for want of a better description it is like Cocaine on steroids. Lucky me getting this condition when I did or god knows what may have happened had I continued.....

Great shame anyway RIP Whitney and hopefully in a better place now :sad:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hope your well pal will have a browse through your journal this week and catch up mate

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.384092,-2.519496


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Joe1961 said:


> Hope your well pal will have a browse through your journal this week and catch up mate
> 
> ---
> 
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.384092,-2.519496


Hi m8, good to have you back on the firm and trust you're doing well yourself.

All ticking along here thanks mate, just taking it one day at a time :thumbup1:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

2 Isoclear shakes

Roast

2 Creme Eggs

Fillet Steak Cantonese Style

Crispy Shredded Beef

Shredded Pork Noodles

100g Lindt

Nice days work there 

Thought I'd weigh myself in the morning then again before bed, was 220lbs first thing and 227lbs when I went to bed mg:

Was 223lbs this morning and then back to 220.2lb after a quick pit stop so :lol:

Stiff as a board this afternoon but gonna go and have a crack at some chest in a bit to see if that loosens me up some


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Well I'm up to 8mg of Tizanidine per day now and it's not doing anything, going to go up to 16mg to see if it's going to do anything and then I'll start dropping it back until I'm off it which will be about the time I see the brain injuries consultant again in April

I've got a slight case of drop foot on my left leg now which is causing some scuffing and could be fixed by an FES machine which sends a pulse to the nerve which moves the leg. I've sent off for an info pack on their products as it would be an instant fix if it works. The centre in Salisbury is only an hour or so to drive if I want to go check it out for a trial day which I think they do I could too.

More importantly training 

*Chest/Bi*

*Flat DB Press:* 15/15/17.5/17.5/20 - 5/5/5/5/7

Thought I would start light while I'm working my way back into things and maintain focus on form as much as possible. Comfortable with these so will chuck 2.5 on them for next week and see how that goes.

*Inc DB Press:* 10/10/12.5/12.5/15 - 5/5/5/5/10

Did the same on the last set with these to see how many I could get and I obviously need to up it a notch and see how that goes.

*Incline DB Flies:* 5/5/7.5/7.5/10 - 5/5/5/5/11

Started as light as possible again to ensure maximum focus on form and to see how things went moving up through. Will start 7.5 next week and go from there.

*Conc Curls:* 10/12.5/15 - 5/5/6r2ass both

Nice pump from these and was burning before I even started the 2nd exercise

*Standing DB Curls* 10/12.5/15 - 5/5/5

Just about got the 5th out after burning out on first doing the assisted reps, don't want to move up to 17.5 max set though yet as I don't think I'd get the full 5.

*Hammer Curls:* 10/12.5/15 - 5/5/5

Done in by now and was really struggling to finish, just about got there though and then cringed when I remembered I was doing 21s

One quick set of 21s on the ez bar @ 20kg which left me barely able to take my trainers off after finishing!!

Will be happier once I get the other bench out there and the bribe to pay for the fridge certainly did it's trick with the old dear 

*Diet 13/02/12*

600g Chicken Breast

200g Rice

100g Onion

100g Broccoli Florets

2 Fresh Chillis chopped

6 Cloves Garlic

Isoclear

1/2 Pro 50

Protein:221g

Carbs: 110g

Fat: 24g

Cals: 1540

Not sure I'd be too popular if I was working in an office somewhere after all that tonight, thankfully I work from home and the folks are the ones who have to deal with it :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

TrainingwithMS said:


> 2 Isoclear shakes
> 
> Roast
> 
> ...


Whats that diet all about lol.. creme eggs chinese and chocolate ??? sounds pretty good to me hahaha (was it a cheat day ???)


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Whats that diet all about lol.. creme eggs chinese and chocolate ??? sounds pretty good to me hahaha (was it a cheat day ???)


Haha it is indeed, dieting would be easy though if you could use Cadburys as your staple :lol:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Legs*

*DB Squats: *40/40/40/40 - 5/5/5/4

Only managed 4 sets and was really unsteady by the last set as well as possibly compromising form so think I'll drop it down 10kg next week and have 15kg in each hand. I can work my way back up once I'm clearing 5 sets comfortably, my fault really trying to run before I can walk which is a kind of a dumb analogy given circumstances but it fits :lol:

Going to try and get an appointment with my physio to see if there are any hospital based yoga classes I could attend as that might help stretch things out a bit beyond the couple of stretches I do daily atm. Yoga classes always look good on the telly, I guess that's because they're filled with young hotties which I'm sure is not the case on teh NHS but we'll see what happens


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 14/02/12*

Isoclear

Reflex Flapjack

600g Chicken

Teriyaki marinade/sauce

Broc/Onion/Pak Choi

200g Rice

Protein: 213g

Carbs: 103g

Fat: 35g

Cals: 1628

Steady day although I could have done with chopping the chicken into 3 meals instead of wolfing it in 2 

Infusion day tomorrow and then back to work tomorrow night, working right through until Thursday too :death:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

as long as it all went down mate then no matter if one meal or 5.... unless it would be better for you hunger wise throughout a couple of meals ??

have a good day brother X


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Good news that you actually managed to train legs mate. But good idea to drop the weight and do a few more sets.

Good luck at the hospital today, hope the infusion helps.

:thumb:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> as long as it all went down mate then no matter if one meal or 5.... unless it would be better for you hunger wise throughout a couple of meals ??
> 
> have a good day brother X


Yeah I'm not one for buying into the

'you must eat every 2 hours because you can't process more than 30g of protein and your metabolism will shut down' :lol:

I eat when I'm hungry and that's that, if I need more protein because I'm not feeling hungry then I can throw another shake down. That Isoclear from BBW is ideal for that 50g in a couple scoops and only 225cals, bit expensive mind but does the trick 

They got my cannular in 2nd attempt this month which was better, other than working now it's been good bro and I hope yours has been too!!



DiggyV said:


> Good news that you actually managed to train legs mate. But good idea to drop the weight and do a few more sets.
> 
> Good luck at the hospital today, hope the infusion helps.
> 
> :thumb:


Yeah light is right so I'll try something new next week and see how that works out.

I'm one of the ones that don't get the noticeable perk ups that others get from their infusions, I'm not sure if it's placebo or they genuinely are 'topped up' on infusion day :lol:

I don't notice any difference either way so it's just a case of getting out with as few needle holes as possible and today was a success with only 2 as I said above


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 15/02/12*

2 Tesco Finest Burgers

2 Slices Bread

1 Pitta

150g Chicken

100g Lamb

1/2 Pro 50

Isoclear x1

Syntha 6 x1

Protein:212g

Carbs: 109g

Fat: 51g

Cals: 1780

Didn't have any sweet potato in the house so had the burgers as a sandwich instead, didn't affect the macros so no problem and I managed to not gorge myself on anymore afterwards.

Almost detoured to Burger King on the way back from the hospital after my infusion yesterday afternoon but couldn't be ****d as it was 5 minutes the other way and I had these at home anyway :lol:

Went back to sleep after I woke up this morning which is a rarity for me and slept until 1 which was nice. Shoulders this afternoon then work again tonight, this is normally the best night of the week as it's off until Monday. This week however as I had Mon/Tue off I'm working Fri/Sat instead, not to worry and in 3 weeks I'm off to Clacton for the weekend anyway


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 16/02/12*

Bol Sauce

150g Pasta

Pro 50

Syntha 6

Iso Clear

Protein:209g

Carbs: 107g

Fat: 46g

Cals: 1678

Bit Lazy today on the eating, just had 2 meals albeit reasonably sized portions of homemade spag bol and then topped up with drinks. Not sure on macros for the bolognese so just guessed it and hopefully I'm not too far off with 80/40/30 split

Didn't get round to training as I got caught up in a con call with work and then some other stuff after. Will do shoulders tomorrow and back on Sat to get my 4 sessions in for the week.

Almost time for bed after watching a couple of my tv shows


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 17/02/12*

700g Chicken

200g Rice

Isoclear

100g Oat Biscuits

Protein: 218g

Carbs: 139g

Fat: 49g

Cals: 1869

Feeling a bit peckish last night so ate some oat cookies that dad had by the side of his PC while I was working, think the sugar rush helped as I was lagging a bit late into my shift 

Weighed in just now and another couple lbs gone which is all good and breaks the 1st mark for the year. Once I'm down to 14 I'll have a look and see how much more needs to come off...


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Training 17/02/12*

*Shoulders*

*DB Press:* 10/12.5/15/17.5/20 - 5/5/5/5/5r3l

Did the last set single arm as getting dad to spot didn't work out too well and I ended up sat with my left arm holding the db for about a minute while he helped me set the other 

*Front Raises: *5/5/7.5/7.5/10 - 5/5/5/5/5

Might just start doing more reps on the final set of these and then when I get to 10 move up a notch.

*Lat Raises:* 5/5/7.5/7.5/10 - 5/5/5/5/3r2p

*B/Over R/Delt Flies:* 5/5/7.5/7.5/10 - 5/5/5/5/4r

Did these one set of each and straight into them like Diggy had in his blog and they certainly burn!!

Good session and starting to get the hang of interchanging plates now so it's not as time consuming, still got Back to do which I'll do tomorrow afternoon when I get up as I'm off tomorrow night thanks to a little cheeky bribe


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Ended up working yesterday and in turn have missed back last week, I don't want to try training 4 on the spin so will just start again today with Chest and work through. Reasonably well behaved over the weekend, I ate some choc, biscuits etc. but I did go healthy for my 'cheat meal' hitting the tandoori at the indian as opposed to a bunch of curries.

Ok so Saturday I was well behaved and Sunday I ate what I wanted within reason as I kept the curry healthy bar 2 naan/paps etc.

*Diet 18/02/12*

400g Chicken

200g Rice

Reflex Flapjack

2 Isoclear

Creme Egg

Protein:214g

Carbs: 97g

Fat: 33g

Cals 1569

+ Creme Egg

*Diet 19/02/12*

Tandoori King Prawn

Tandoori Chicken

Lamb Tikka

2 Naan

Salad

2 Paps and Chutney

2 Creme Eggs

Bag of after dinner chocs from the curry house

Banoffee Oaties

No idea about the macros but it tasted nice :lol:

Ok so back on the chicken/rice express now for the week and hopefully see some more weight gone on Saturday at weigh in!!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

TrainingwithMS said:


> Ended up working yesterday and in turn have missed back last week, I don't want to try training 4 on the spin so will just start again today with Chest and work through. Reasonably well behaved over the weekend, I ate some choc, biscuits etc. but I did go healthy for my 'cheat meal' hitting the tandoori at the indian as opposed to a bunch of curries.
> 
> Ok so Saturday I was well behaved and Sunday I ate what I wanted within reason as I kept the curry healthy bar 2 naan/paps etc.
> 
> ...


I can see I am going to have to dig out that old photo again... :lol:

I cant say much though - transgressed again this weekend myself :no:

Too many nice things at home...


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> I can see I am going to have to dig out that old photo again... :lol:
> 
> I cant say much though - transgressed again this weekend myself :no:
> 
> Too many nice things at home...


Haha that's not a bad day for me, I used to do that all weekend :lol:

We're running on a miniature fridge at home until they come and fit the combo unit that I paid for a few weeks back and never have anything in atm 

I couldn't even bribe a roast out of mum yesterday, when I start eating crap through the week or having 3 day weekends you can dig the photo out 

A few days of crap isn't gonna stop you in your tracks anyway, you can beast the cardio to negate any mishaps you have. I have to be a bit more careful as the only cardio I get is walking up teh stairs and a couple minutes on the treadmill :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

TrainingwithMS said:


> Haha that's not a bad day for me, I used to do that all weekend :lol:
> 
> We're running on a miniature fridge at home until they come and fit the combo unit that I paid for a few weeks back and never have anything in atm
> 
> ...


I know that only too well mate, my high rate of cardio is my excuse :lol:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 20/02/12*

Reflex Flapjack

Syntha 6 pwo shake

400g Chicken

200g Rice

Isoclear

Protein:186g

Carbs: 109g

Fats: 36g

Cals: 1504

*Chest*

DB Press: 15/15/17.5/17.5/20 - 5/5/5/5/10

Inc DB Press: 15/15/17.5/17.5/20 - 5/5/5/5/9

Inc DB Flies: 7.5/7.5/10/10/12.5 - 5/5/5/5/7

Think I'll move up both press exercises by 2.5 next week and see how they go. Starting to feel more comfortable with these DB than I was the first couple times I used them which is good and interchanging plates is getting quicker every time 

Off for some DB squats in a bit and will try it out with 15k db this week as opposed to the 20s last week which saw me struggling.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 21/02/12*

Reflex Flapjack

Isoclear

200g Chicken

150g Lamb

2 Pitta

Pro 50

Protein:224g

Carbs: 110g

Fats: 46g

Cals:	1781

Didn't sleep too well last night, woke up at 9 having gone to bed at gone 5 and doubtful I'll sleep again before work tonight. I did forget to take my melatonin though which I've been using the last week to good effect.

Missed out on pancake day last night but I've got a recipe to hand for protein pancakes which only uses an egg, protein powder and water for some carb free treatage should I feel the need at any point 

*Legs*

30/30/30/30 - 5/5/5/4

Was going as deep as possible and I'm finding that on the push up I have very little power if I go too low. Not sure there is a lot I can do about that and I'm going to drop back to 10s now and see if I can manage any better with those. Once I can get to horizontal and start pushing up again I'll move the weights back up. I might even start with 5s next time then add 2.5kg each time I manage a good controlled 5reps.

We got the fridge/freezer fitted yesterday so I weighed that in which has left me in good graces for a while so the new bench is incoming now


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 22/02/12*

Reflex Flapjack

400g Chicken

200g Rice

Pro 50

Isoclear

Protein:214g

Carbs: 104g

Fat: 37g

Cals: 1625

Finding it easier atm to just have a flapjack in the afternoon then 2 evening meals with 1/2 a pro 50 for dessert each time, fits in well with work anyway and means that mum doesn't spend too time in front of the stove preparing food for me :lol:

Last night tonight then off for the weekend, should be working Sunday but will bribe up and get it off so free until Monday night. I'm working all next weekend while the other shift managers and my old man are off Star City in Birmingham for a team poker tournament. I'm obviously looking forward to pulling a bunch of double shifts. Not that appealing working 7pm-4am and then up at 10 to work 11am-4am the next day :no:

Shoulders in a bit then a con call for work and I've just sent the old man to Waitrose to pick up £20 of fillet steak for dinner tonight. He'll get chips, mushrooms and onion rings while I get sweet potato :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi mate!

Thanks for the welcome back VM :thumb:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Hi mate!
> 
> Thanks for the welcome back VM :thumb:


Hey buddy glad that you are back and still smashing it!!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 23/02/12*

Syntha6

250g Fillet

150g Sweet Pot

100g Cashews

Pro 50

Protein:186g

Carbs: 86g

Fat: 68g

Cals: 1741

Only one main meal, was busy with work so just had some nuts and a protein bar later in the evening which made for a high fat day albeit good fats. Ruby tonight or might be ****** depending on what the majority decide, might not bode too well for weigh in tomorrow but meh w/e it'll even itself out by next weekend if I'm carrying any carb induced extras.

I've messed up my body clock today though and only just got up, we had a guy from the estate agents coming around at 1030am so instead of going to bed and getting up I just waited it out. Wish I hadn't but it's done now so meh and I'll do back tomorrow. My new bench arrived today which needs setting up, think mum was under the impression the other one was going and didn't look too pleased when I informed her it was an addition 

I bought a dozen of those Muscle Finesse food pots earlier in the week, they're basically healthy pot noodles I think and perfect for nighttimes

http://www.musclefinesse.com/shop/brand/Sport-Kitchen/148/Sport-Kitchen-Quick-Sport-Meals/2378/detail

I had a Bolognese before work which was ok, once I threw a bit of Worcester in had a better kick and the Chilli I just had was nicer with nothing added. I could probably eat 2 at once so it could get expensive :lol:

*Shoulders*

*DB Press:* 15/15/17.5/17.5/20 - 5/5/5/5/5+1p

*Front Raises:* 5/5/7.5/7.5/10 - 5/5/5/5/4r2p

*Lat Raises into Rear Delt Flies:* 5/5/7.5/7.5/10 - 5/5/5/5/3p (Lat) 5/5/5/5/2p (RDF)

*EZ Bar Upright Row:* 20/20/30/30/30 - 5/5/5/5/8r1p

Felt like a really good workout, or bad from the perspective I was absolutely dead by the end 

Starting to feel much better with these weights now and pushed it up a few notches on the DB press which worked out well and happier slinging them about than I was :thumb:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 24/02/12*

Sport Kitchen Chilli & Rice

Sport Kitchen Chicken & Pasta

Sport Kitchen Bolognese

Pro 50

Isoclear

Protein:203g

Carbs: 109g

Fat: 20g

Cals: 1460

Now that looks mustard and is about perfect for me other than maybe 30g less carbs, bang on an Achari Chicken, Pilau, Naan and 2 cobras then we're a bit higher Cheesy

Those sport kitchen things are the business if you have trouble making time to eat well at any point, they're not the cheapest but they're like pot noodles on steroids!!

Got a roast today mum is doing and then going to visit my godson tomorrow and having dinner over there which means chinese. Will have to curb my creme egg fetish for the weekend and keep it under 5 :lol:

Weighed in .4lb heavier than last week which isn't a surprise after last night and nothing I'm worrying about. Will be trying to have a good couple weeks so I can get to 213lbs if possible before I head off to Clacton on the 9th.

Just scouring youtube for some back exercises and think I'm gonna go with

DB DL

Single Arm Row

Pullovers(Depends how stable I/Bench are  )

Shrugs


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 25/02/12*

I/Science PB Fudge Shake PWO

Jerk Chicken and Rice

Isoclear

Roast Pork

100g Broc

150g Swede/Carrot

200g Roast Potatoes

100g Lindt

Not sure about macro breakdowns for the roast but it was a clean day on the whole other than the choc 

Trained back in teh afternoon before dinner to get my four sessions in for the week and this week is going to be disjointed at best now unfortunately. My 'gym' in the conservatory has been taken over by stuff from the garage which has been cleared out so they can take photos for the house going on the market. Hopefully it's gonna be sorted by wednesday and I'll probably lump chest/back together to get everything done in 3.

Yesterday I ate crap other than a couple protein shakes and had noted down most of it but mum decided she was going to clean my desk this morning which incorporated throwing 'scrap paper' away lol....

*Back*

*DB DL:* 15kgx5 - 5/5/5/5/4

*Single Arm Row:* 15/15/20/20/25 - 5/5/5/5/7L1P 6R2P

*Shrugs:* 25/25/25 - 8/8/6

Struggled in the last set of DL even though it was only 30kg total weight and I'm definitely investing in an olympic bar so I can just deadlift normally. I've even talked mum round to agreeing so that should be all good and once I've worked out how I'm going on BB I'll probably invest in a couple 20kg plates too.

On the rows I'll bring the increments closer together next week and once I have this new bench setup will incorporate DB Pullovers too. Shrugs I think I need to drop down to 20kg a hand as I'm not getting full contraction I don't think and obviously in turn the full effect of the exercise.

Pretty hectic with work this week with everyone else going away over the weekend and I'm left pulling several 18hour days which will be fun.....

Have to try and do the rounds of the journals when I get a chance to see how Diggy the forum chemist and all you pin cushions are getting on :laugh:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

I love the way you try and hide the Lindt by making it look like another vegetable! :lol:

good to see the workouts coming through more regularly as well mate. :thumb:

That's Dr Diggy to you sunshine!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> I love the way you try and hide the Lindt by making it look like another vegetable! :lol:
> 
> good to see the workouts coming through more regularly as well mate. :thumb:
> 
> That's Dr Diggy to you sunshine!


I'd put it inbetween the Swede and Broccoli if I was trying to hide it :lol:

Unfortunately they've been scuppered this week as all the stuff from what used to be the garage has been moved into my area and I can't use the weights until it's cleared. That should be done soon and I will get everything done before the weekend if I have to amalgamate body parts!!

Diet has been good though so at least I'm managing to stay on top of that and going to try some seated cycling too on a hybrid bike/rower I used to use. I figure I may be able to manifest some form of HIIT in very short bursts. I might not be able to but I can have a go to see what the outcome is, I think I'll leave it until after I get back from Clacton a week Monday and then see how it goes.

My bad 'Dr Diggy' you're not wrong there mate


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 27/02/12*

Jerk Chicken & Rice

250g Fillet Steak

100g Sweet Pot

Pro 50

I/Science White Choc 5/10

Protein: 207g

Carbs: 71g

Fats: 30g

Cals: 1430

*Diet 28/02/12*

400g Chicken

50g Onion

100g Rice

Ginger Marinade

SK Chilli & Rice

Pro 50

Isoclear

Protein: 228g

Carbs: 108g

Fats: 28g

Cals: 1630

2 decent days there and hopefully will lose a couple lbs before Thursday when I go away next week. Ideally I would like to be heading into April with only 1 stone to go and 2 months or so to get there so a decent month is required now. Not been able to train this week due to my training area being swamped by boxes and other **** :cursing:

Hoping it's all getting cleared today though so I can get back on with things in the normal routine, manic week has started and I'm just about to head to bed now for a few hours before working again tonight......

Hope everyone is having a good week thus far and I'll try to get around to catching up on the more sedentary journaly Thursday... Flinty's can fk off because that thing runs about 12pages a day :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Diets looking better there buddy. Well done. Get those boxes cleared though, can't interrupt the training now you are back into it again.

Also I know what you mean about flintys journal, in fact he has two now. The normal one full of banter and the brothers in arms one he shares with rob.

I am now subbed to 75 threads so if I miss a couple of days it is impossible. :lol:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Diets looking better there buddy. Well done. Get those boxes cleared though, can't interrupt the training now you are back into it again.
> 
> Also I know what you mean about flintys journal, in fact he has two now. The normal one full of banter and the brothers in arms one he shares with rob.
> 
> I am now subbed to 75 threads so if I miss a couple of days it is impossible. :lol:


Yeah it's been better this week and I think that the last couple weeks I've got a nightmare this weekend though as I'm working all the way through and in some ways it's better I guess as less time to think about stuffing my face. I hit a little plateau for a couple weeks I think in part due to lapse weekends as opposed to days :lol:

I actually pulled a 24hr stint off yesterday after going to bed at 2am Thurs night I woke up at 6 and couldn't sleep again. Not ideal when you're about to do a 10-4am shift, still I got through it with the help of my old pal Dolcé Gusto 

Still no training as my dad didn't clear my space despite me hammering him, it seems mum has the power and what she wanted doing took precedence. Still my brother is coming round to clear it tomorrow morning he said so I'll work my week starting from Sunday as I'm going away next Friday.

Chest - Sunday

Legs- Mon

Shoulders - Weds

Back - Thurs

Then it's off for my first weekend on the booze since Ireland in January and possibly my last for a good while too. Looking forward to it though as these trips are a good chance to catch up with poker friends from all over the uk. Also with it all being held in one place it works out ideal for me.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Diet 01/03/12*

100g Beef Jerky

MP Cookie

200g Chicken

100g Onion

Ginger Marinade

75g Rice

Isoclear

Fruit Flapjack

Protein:189g

Carbs: 97g

Fat: 37g

Cals: 1485

*02/03/12*

2 Wholemeal Toast

25g Flora

Chilli & Rice Sport Kitchen

Isoclear

MP Cookie

Syntha6 2 scoop

Prawn Salad

Pistachios 35g

Protein:206g

Carbs: 122g

Fat: 65g

Cals: 1897

Everything a bit higher than normal yesterday, given I was up for 24hours straight it's to be expected. Fats higher in main due to the Nuts, Flora and Flapjack. Not ideal prep for an 18hour shift when you go to bed at 2 and wake up at 6 unable to get back to sleep :lol:

Weighed in almost 2lb down on last week too at 215.4 which is a result considering I haven't been able to train at all this week thus far!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Jesus the last 4 days have wiped me out totally, I forgot I was working Sunday night then pulling a double shift today and was still sat at the desk come 5am this morning. Suffice to say I've been infusing black coffee at a rapid rate of knots all day and am running on fumes now.....

I'll do a full dietary update when I have 1/2 hour to spare tomorrow, I was pretty good all weekend and didn't have a cheat meal per se. Instead I just ate some choc and biscuits that were floating about along with normal chicken/rice etc.

I've got my gym area clear finally so can get back to that again tomorrow, I couldn't do anything today as I've been working since 10 this morning and the only break I had was to make a coffee. Itching to get onto it and can't wait to get a chest/back session done in the afternoon. 3 more shifts and then almost a week off #rollonthursday!!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Sounds pretty hectic mate, but at least you can get your head down now without a fire exercise and some edba charging  , good work and keep at it mate! :beer:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

TrainingwithMS said:


> *Diet 01/03/12*
> 
> 100g Beef Jerky
> 
> ...


great progress mate!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Conscript said:


> Sounds pretty hectic mate, but at least you can get your head down now without a fire exercise and some edba charging  , good work and keep at it mate! :beer:


Haha I was lucky enough to be never on ships for longer than 6 weeks at a time, Thursday war was a fker though and I used to hate all that anti flash bollox :lol:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> great progress mate!


Cheers Diggy, it's rolling nicely and then this last week with me pulling all the double shifts has put me right out of kilter with training. Thankfully I've maintained on the eating though 

I only had some chocolate and some biscuits over the weekend, no takeaways at all and the most off menu I went was a roast. I did blast some serious chocolate though (Kinder Eggs are heaven) and I thought having a pizza or something would have been taking the **** :lol:

I've not done my macro breakdowns for this week but I've been eating the same stuff every day anyway

4-600g Chicken

100-200g Rice

1-2 MP Cookies

Boring but does the job while I'm permanently welded to my pc!!

Going for a curry tomorrow night with my mate who's flying over from Tenerife before we go to Clacton Friday morning. That'll be me loading up with booze and naughties for the weekend and rules are out of the window until after my post weekend Burger King at Waterloo on Tuesday morning 

I finally managed to get the weights bench out this afternoon then halfway through my session I had to cover for my old man so he could show the sparky round and sort him out. I had only just finished my first 5 sets too which is a pain in the ass, still nothing to be done and by the time I get back I will be able to get back onto it.

If I don't get back on again before I go then I hope you all have a good weekend because I know I will :beer:


----------

